#ubuntu-es 2011-07-11
<Josesordo> Buenas noches (panamá) :)
<dimitruss> buenas Noches (Peru)
<GridCube> buenas noches(argentina)
<GridCube> XD tres horas despues
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<darvein> XD
<darvein> hi
<eldank> hola amigos, yo tengo ubuntu 11.04 ¿se puede tener la barra unity en ubuntu clasico?
<xangua> entonces no sería 'classic'
<eldank> uuuhhhhmm, ¿pero es posible?
<Yukiteru> eldank, lo dudo
<eldank> alguno aqui ha probado ponerla?
<guampa> eldank, lo dudo
<Yukiteru> eldank, unity y gnome, soy mutuamente excluyentes por ahora XD
 * xangua no usa ni 10.04 y menos unity
<xangua> 11.04*
<eldank> uhhhmmmm,yo preguntaba porque en la secion de ubuntu donde esta unity no está el panel inferior que si esta en ubuntu clasico. ahora mi otra pregunta es : ¿se puede colacar esta barra inferior en unity?
<eldank> porque esta barra inferior mustra las ventanas activas y asi es comodo visualizarlas mejor
<xangua> el lanzador te las muestra tambien
 * Yukiteru mira a la gente que no se acostumbra a usar Unity
<xangua> si no sabes usarlo, en el blog omg!ubuntu! tienen una guía de 11.04/unity
<eldank> si, pero es mucho mas comodo con la barra inferior
<eldank> ok, :D
<Guest98198> hola
<Guest98198> a tododos
<eldank> XD otra preguntilla, cuando dejo descargando algo y me voy a dar una vueltao a dormir, al regresar me consigo de que se desconecta la conexion a internet y por lo tanto la descarga se detiene. ¿como evito esto?
<Yukiteru> eldank, la conexion depende de tu modem, a menos que tengas WiFi Ubuntu no es el problema
<eldank> tengo un moden speedestrean 2400
<raffles> ol a todos
<anti> http://macholinuxero.blogspot.com/2011/07/el-manual-del-macho-linuxero.html
<anti> ahaha
<Vianstak> hola a todos
<Vianstak> instale un nuevo ubuntu pero no le instale la opcion de compatibilidad que viene en un principio
<Vianstak> como lo hago ahora?
<Vianstak> mp3 y eso
<xangua> instala los codecs fluendo del centro de software , o ubuntu-restricted-extras Vianstak
<Vianstak> xangua==> ok y ¿ahi puedo instalar por ejemplos las fuentes y todo lo demas?
<xangua> aja
<xangua> !restricted
<kubot> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vianstak> xangua==> muchas gracias
<Vianstak> instalado
<Vianstak> xangua==> me recomiendas que instale otra cosa?
<xangua> aaah, lo que quieras
<Vianstak> jajaja ok
<Vianstak> =D
<arp-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs
<hlopex> Buenas amigos, tenía instalado ubuntu 10.4 y funcionaba de maravilla. Luego instalé ubuntu 11.4 y me es dificil ahora conectarme a las redes de mi oficina y de la casa de mis amigos
<hlopex> yo tengo las claves, pero tengo una gran dificultad para conectarme a través de network manager
<hlopex> alguna idea?
<PPP_> hola a todos
<Vianstak> PPP_==> wenas
<PPP_> tengo una pregunta, me estoy volviendo loco en internet buscando...
<PPP_> como le copio a mi amigo 2 o 3 programas "Con sus dependencias" a una flash para que se los lleve ??
<PPP_> VLC, Open Office, y ... algo mas... alguna idea??
<Vianstak> pues yo los descargaria directamente de la pagina del programa
<PPP_> No tenemos internet y yo tengo aqui el repo, pero mide como 40gb
<hlopex> Buenas amigos, tenía instalado ubuntu 10.4 y funcionaba de maravilla. Luego instalé ubuntu 11.4 y me es dificil ahora conectarme a las redes de mi oficina y de la casa de mis amigos
<hlopex>  yo tengo las claves, pero tengo una gran dificultad para conectarme a través de network manager
<hlopex>  alguna idea?
<PPP_> Estoy en Cuba... y no tenemos internet.
<xangua> !offline | PPP_
<kubot> PPP_: Si necesitas descargar paquetes de Ubuntu usando otra máquina o SO, marca los paquetes deseados en Synaptic y selecciona Archivo → Generar un script de descarga de paquetes. Puedes usar también http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - Ver también !APTonCD
<PPP_> kubot: ya instalé apton CD, pero no me sale nada en la lista de "programas instalados"
<kubot> PPP_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<PPP_> xangua: que??...
<PPP_> kubot: te copio..
<PPP_> ta buena la paginita esa...
<PPP_> una vez leí que todo se guardaba en una carpeta especifica..
<PPP_> que la copiabas y pegabas... y ya.
<PPP_> tenías todos los programas intalados..
<hlopex> PPP prueba con la carpeta "Home"
<PPP_> ño... no me quemes...
<eroscher> Buenas!!
<xangua> hlopex: .......
<hlopex> Hola Xangua,
<hlopex> como estas?
<xangua> trabajar con linux sin acceso a internet es algo muy ergorroso
<xangua> hlopex: espero que no dijeras lo de arriba en serio...
<PPP_> Pues contra viento y marea aqui hay muchos que lo usamos..
<eroscher> estoy teniendo problemas con los monitores secundarios de mi notebook vostro 3300 con ubuntu 11.04
<xangua> engorroso*
<eroscher> alguno me puede dar una mano en como encontrar la causa?
<eroscher> estuve buscando en ubuntu-forums
<hlopex> de que hablas xangua
<eroscher> pero encuentro unicamente referencias a ajustar la resolucion o la frecuencia
<eroscher> pero con cualquier monitor externo conectado al svga
<eroscher> se ve todo movido
<eroscher> (fuzzy????)
<dzup2> life sin facebook no es igual
<PPP_> nada??.. Nadie sabe como sacar un programa del repositorio que no sea manual ??
<PPP_> Todo internet me remite a AptonCD, pero cuando lo abro solo me sale el Chromiun y el Java. Nada mas..
<doolph> Hola
<doolph> Algun humano aqui?
<dzup2> varios
<dzup2> algunos mas que otros
<doolph> Ah ya
<doolph> Solo vine a saludar
<doolph> Al fin pude hackear el ipad
<Glooskep> doolph, especifica
<doolph> Hacer jailbreak
<doolph> Al ipad 2
<Glooskep> doolph, no es el mismo procedimiento? con el sn0w
<Glooskep> ?
<doolph> Es mas facil ahora
<doolph> Con un bug del pdf
 * xangua no sabe que tiene eso que ver con ubuntu
<doolph> Ahh es q tengo ssh y no se como meterle algunos comandos
<Glooskep> xangua, quizas quiera instalarle ubuntu con el iBoot
<Glooskep> doolph, supongo que quieres aplicaciones para la consola
<doolph> Quiero hacer algo
<Glooskep> doolph, porcierto hiciste jailbreak en linux o windows?
<doolph> No tuve q hacerlo en ninguno
<doolph> Solo aprete un link y ya se instalo todo solito
<Glooskep> :O
<Glooskep> doolph, deberia compartirlo para mi iPod :D
<doolph> Jailbreakme.com
<Glooskep> doolph, lol muy facil...
<doolph> Si
<doolph> Como es eso del iboot
<xangua> !ot|
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<eroscher> que tal?
<dzup2> kickiaste al xangua?
<eroscher> alguien me puede dar una mano revisando mi Xorg o alguna evidencia de por qué se ve mal cuando conecto un monitor extra?
<eroscher> estuve viendo el tema de las resoluciones y frecuencias segun dice ubuntu-forums
<eroscher> pero no logro hacer que funcione nada
<eroscher> :(
<eroscher> me pasa solo con el monitor secundario
<eroscher> en una Vostro 3300 (intel gpu)
<Glooskep> eroscher, pega tu xorg.conf en el pastebin y muestralo quizas alguien pueda ayudarte
<eroscher> :)
<Josesordo> Entren a #ubuntu-es-offtopic si quieren hablar de algo fuera de orden.. xD
<eroscher> Glooskep, no tengo el xorg.conf en /etc/X11, estoy viendo cual equivale a algo similar bajo /usr/share/xorg.conf.d/
<dzup2> vaz mal
<Glooskep> eroscher, es placa de video intel?
<eroscher> si
<eroscher> quizas esto sirva: http://pastebin.com/W5UVj24k
<dzup2> eroscher: reconstruye una sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dzup2>    y la copias a donde /etc/x11 directorio y parte de ahi
<eroscher> okas probando
<eroscher> el pastebin es del xrandr --prop
<eroscher> (tengo una vostro 3300 conectado actualmente a un samsung HD LED TV u32c5000qm
<eroscher> )
<eroscher> via svga
<eroscher> dzup2, no entendi que cambios hace dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eroscher> :-O
<eroscher> no me mostro nada en la consola ni creo nuevos archivos, puede ser?
<eroscher> http://pastebin.com/TuMkuaK7
<eroscher> :( no quiero reiniciar mi X server para hacer un X -configure
<dzup2> te creo un xrog.conf
<dzup2> reviza con ls
<dzup2> luego lo copias a /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<eroscher> dzup2, negativo, al menos en ./ no hay ningun xorg.conf
<eroscher> ya intente updatedb + locate
<eroscher> y tampoco
<eroscher> :(
<Vianstak> wenas como puedo poner el inicio de sesion automatico
<novato> hola alguien sabe como se puede cinfrar archivos en ubuntu 10.10
<novato> es que segui un tuto pero no jala como dice
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<hashashin> nas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<erAbuelo> ta lueeeeeg
<drullan> hola!
<drullan> alguien se aclara con MongoDB?
<drullan> quiero instalarlo en mi ubuntu pero no encuentro la manera adecuada
<fosco_> mongodb? no me suena de nada
<drullan> es un tipo de base de datos relacionada con archivos
<drullan> como si et dijera mysql
<drullan> pero en ves de ser una base de datos relacional es una base de datos no relacional
<drullan> y se llama mongodb
<drullan> hay otras
<fosco_> si está en los repos supongo que será instalar el paquete cliente y servidor
<fosco_> y poco más
<drullan> y cómo se si está y demás?
<drullan> te importa fosco_ echarme una manita si te ves con corazón? :)
<drullan> si es que te majenas y demás...
<fosco_> abre el centro de software y en su buscador pon mongodb
<drullan> ok un momento, que en teoría...
<drullan> el cuadrito verde es instalado no?
<guampa> drullan: las instrucciones estan en el sitio de mongodb http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Ubuntu+and+Debian+packages
<drullan> he seguido los passos y no parecen funcionar
<drullan> por eso pido ayuda :)
<guampa> que bien
<guampa> hasta donde llegaste?
<drullan> pera, si acaso los repito y te cuento...
<drullan> veamos
<drullan> deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart dist 10gen
<guampa> el primer paso es el de agregar las llaves
<drullan> esa es para gente con ubuntus modernos entre otros debianoides... según pone
<guampa> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 7F0CEB10
<drullan> yo tengo ubuntu 10.10
<drullan> la primera instrucción parece reaccionar, esa qu epones
<drullan> reacciona correctamente
<guampa> la segunda no es una instruccion en si, es una linea a agregar en /etc/apt/sources.list.d o /etc/apt/sources.list
<guampa> podes crear un archivo nuevo dentro de /etc/apt/sources.list.d, por ejemplo "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/mongodb.list"
<guampa> y en ese archivo agregas una linea asi: deb http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart dist 10gen
<drullan> ahhhh! :D entiendo! :D
<drullan> a ver espera que lo miro :)
<drullan> de acuerdo, de momento por fin he superado algún paso más :)
<drullan> a ver si puedo seguir. de momento muchas gracias! por si no necesito más ;)
<guampa> por nada drullan :)
<SambaEXT> puedo compartir una carpeta que esta en una unidad ext4 con samba y acceder a ella desde windows sin más?
<fosco_> SambaEXT, no debería haber ningun problema
<SambaEXT> ok gracias
<SambaEXT> como se especifica la dns primaria y secundaria de una conexion a internet, editando /etc/network/interfaces ?
<SambaEXT> hola?
<guampa> no van los dns en /etc/network/interfaces
<guampa> porque no usas network-manager ?
<SambaEXT> van en resolv.conf?
<guampa> si..
<SambaEXT> perdonad...que va en el parametro network de /etc/interfaces/network?
<SambaEXT> weno ya esta...
<SambaEXT> estoy con ubuntu server - en terminal....porque si hago ping www.google.com no obtengo respuesta....pero si hago un sudo apt-get install loquesea, lo baja y lo instala? alguna idea?
<SambaEXT> m pasa tbien con ubuntu normal
<SambaEXT> cuando hago ping www.google.com no dice nada...sin embargo tengo iternet
<guampa> que tenes en /etc/resolv.conf ?
<guampa> SambaEXT: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; pastebinit < /etc/resolv.conf"
<SambaEXT> http://pastebin.com/1dM1318i
<flypp> SambaEXT, usas una conexión doméstica?
<guampa> SambaEXT: algun firewall? me anda bien ese nameserver a mi
<flypp> descr:          Xarxa Telematica Educativa de Catalunya
<guampa> proba "nslookup google.com 213.176.161.16"
<flypp> ésa ip es de una red educativa. Tendrán capado el snmp
<SambaEXT> ok
<Glooskep> Buenos días (México)
<Glooskep> Estoy harto de el deposito de claves -,-
<sambalespetri> hola. necesito que me recomienden una distribución para un equipo muy viejo y de escasos recursos
<sambalespetri> es una compaq presario 5304 con procesador ciryx M II ,4 gb de disco y 128 mb de ram
<xangua> !lubuntu
<kubot> Lubuntu es un proyecto para crear una versión de Ubuntu usando el entorno LXDE. Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<xangua> es versión más ligera de ubuntu que encontrarás
<sambalespetri> se bancará este equipo la ultima versión de lubuntu?
<sambalespetri> gracias
<graciela> buenas tardes
<graciela> tengo un problema con mi nuevo Ubuntu 10.04 64bits. he instalado un adaptador wifi rtl8187 y me instalado unos drivers, pero ahora se cuelga cada vez que conecta.
<graciela> me gustaria borrar todos los drivers para poder empezar de cero, pero no se como
<graciela> alguna idea por favor?
<Xriveryk> alguien me ayuda .... quiero instalar el chromeplus y solo lo puedo descargar en .tar.gz y cuando le quiero dar rl ./config me sale un error.. como o de dodne puedo bajar el chrome plus
<Xriveryk> ??
<graciela> prueba a darle permisos de ejecucion con chmod +x nombredefichero
<graciela> y despues ejecutalo de nuevo con ./nombredefichero
<graciela> o sh nombredefichero
<xangua> Xriveryk: chromium ya viene en los repositorios
<xangua> mala idea instalar cosas que quien sabe de donde son
<graciela> expondre mi problema de otra forma, quizás esta sea mas clara ...
<graciela> Tengo un portatil con Ubuntu 10.04 64bit, que posee dos tarjetas wifi. Una atheros interna que funciona ok, y otra RLT8187 externa por usb. En el momento exacto en que la RLT se conecta a internet, Ubuntu se cuelga totalmente
<graciela> pongo el contenido de mi lsmod aqui:  http://pastebin.com/hVe53XXp
<Xriveryk> xangua, y como hago para que me quede como el plus??
<xangua> no se que tenga ese tal plus
<masdns> buenas
<masdns> q servidores y canales existen además de freenode
<masdns> sobre informática ?
<xangua>  /list
<xangua> para mostrar todas las salas masdns
<xangua> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<chilicuil> buenos dias, the ubuntu developer week esta a punto de comenzar (30 min) http://is.gd/7MgL6D , #ubuntu-classroom, #ubuntu-classroom-chat y #ubuntu-classroom-chat-es para seguir las charlas
<Xriveryk> buenos dias... uso virtualbox de oracle y tiene wind7 le instale msn y no me sale el icono de video llamada... alguien sabe que puedo hacer para poder utilizar esta opcion?????
<masdns> algun programador por aqiu'
<masdns> ?
<masdns> !alis
<kubot> alis es el servicio para buscar canales en freenode, « /msg alis list *algo* » | « /msg alis help » para ver la ayuda.
<Xriveryk> buenos dias... uso virtualbox de oracle y tiene wind7 le instale msn y no me sale el icono de video llamada... alguien sabe que puedo hacer para poder utilizar esta opcion?????
<xangua>  /j ##windowse
<xangua>  ##windows *
<masdns> alguno programa ?
<luckatoni> Buenas
<Glooskep> alguien de acá que use jdownloader?
<c0dex-> yo
<Glooskep> c0dex-, no te pasa que el menu esta todo pegado?
<c0dex-> no, yo lo veo bien.
<Glooskep> c0dex-, a mi si :( pero parece que ya lo corregí editando el archivo de idioma quien sabe por que
<Glooskep> quizás sea la version del java
<c0dex-> lo mas probable. porq yo no tengo inconvenientes.
<masdns> oye una cuestión puedo evitar ver los mensajes en verde de q alguien ha entrado en el canal ?
<masdns> estos de "pepito has joined"
<berarma> masdns: en qué programa?
<alfplayer> masdns: sí
<c0dex-> mirc ?
<c0dex-> lol
<masdns> si
<masdns> mirc
<masdns> me gustriía ver solo lo q la gente escrib
<masdns> y no la gente q entra y sale
<masdns> con sus ips encima
<masdns> ejje
<berarma> mirc no está en ubuntu no?
<masdns> no estoy con win7
<alfplayer> este no es el canal para eso
<masdns> vale perdon lo se solo q como apenas ahi gente por ninguna parte
<masdns> tengo ubuntu pero ahora no estoy en el vamos
<masdns> esq estoy en el caribe en el portatil
<masdns> y aqui no ahi linux en este pc
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<xangua>  el anal de soporte de ubuntu, es para soporte de ubuntu masdns
<alfplayer> sugiero buscarlo en la web
<seyacat> tengo hecho un servidor con proxy trasparente es squid y lo redirecciono con iptables, alguno sabe si existe la posibilidad de que este proxy trasparente funciono con otros puertos que no sean el 80?
<Xriveryk> como logro conseguir una cuenta gold en depositfiles?
<alfplayer> setacat: qué quieres lograr exactamente? qué otros puertos?
<xangua> quise decir canal * gulp :S
<seyacat> alfplayer: mira el squid trasparente funciona perfecto, ya que las maquinas de la subred navegan bien, pero cuando quieren acceder a un sitio seguro, obiamente no buscan el puerto 80 y si yo lo bloqueo no pueden acceder a ningun sitio de estos como email etc
<seyacat> entonces queria ver si existe la posibilidad de redireccionar todos los puertos trasparentemente al squid
<seyacat> no solo el 80
<alfplayer> creo que quieres pasar el puerto 443 (HTTPS) a través de Squid. correcto?
<seyacat> si
<alfplayer> creo q es posible aunque no recuerdo la información para lograrlo de memoria, así que podrías buscarlo en la web
<seyacat> si lo e buscado, no hay mucho a respecto
<alfplayer> pero no confundirse, Squid es _básicamente_ un proxy HTTP
<alfplayer> no es para cualquier tipo de servicios
<alfplayer> un web proxy
<alfplayer> es algo muy común para hacer por eso hay mucha información en la web
<seyacat> como te digo el squid funciona perfecto
<seyacat> mas mi necesidad era para poder administrar los accesos, pero creo que necesitare otra herramienta para hacerlo por iptables
<alfplayer> a qué te refieres con administrar los accesos?
<seyacat> me refiero a limitar al accesso y permitir el acceso a ciertas maquinas dentro de la red interna
<alfplayer> ok
<alfplayer> eso se llama control de acceso
<seyacat> si eso, tienes alguna sugerencia?
<alfplayer> y gran parte de eso puede hacerse modificando la configuración de squid
<alfplayer> dependiendo de qué tipo de control quieres lograr
<seyacat> pero quiero control de acceso de servicios
<seyacat> y tu los has dicho squid es solo un web proxy
<villas> hola, cambie la version actual de google earth para linux(ubuntu 11.04),  por otra mas antigua la Google Earth 5.1.3533.1731 Fecha de la compilación 11 de Nov. de 2009 , porque la tipografia en la version actual era casi ilegible y no se podian reproducir los videos de youtube desde el propio google earth , pero con esta version la tipografia esta resuelta , pero continuo sin poder reproducir los videos de youtube desde g.earth
<alfplayer> exacto
<seyacat> entonces ese servicio lo tengo bien, pero quiero un control de acceso en los demas puertos
<seyacat> tienes una sugerencia
<alfplayer> para cualquier tipos de servicios puedes estar buscando algo con iptables como has dicho
<alfplayer> simplemente parece que quieres configurar el firewall
<alfplayer> eso es lo que hace un firewall
<seyacat> ya con iptables chevere, pero existe alguna interface de iptables que me puedas recoemdar?
<alfplayer> hay montones de interfaces
<alfplayer> hay una simple que es ufw
<seyacat> una que me puedas recomendar?
<alfplayer> ufw me parece buena
<seyacat> una mas completa que ufw
<alfplayer> pero de nuevo depende de qué quieres lograrç
<alfplayer> muchos editan la configuración de iptables directamente
<seyacat> si, yo lo hago asi.
<pepo> seyacat, http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/UFW
<seyacat> gracias pepo
<alfplayer> si puedes lograr lo que quieres así, no tienes necesidad de cambiar
<seyacat> bueno el problema que tuve realmente es que me puse maloso y bloquee todos los puertos, pero claro luego saber cuales se necesitan para ciertos servicios es un conocimiento no tan facil de adquirir
<seyacat> y adicional a eso, que esos puertos solo se asignen a ciertas maquinas dentro de la lan, entonces seria chevere que existiera una interface que facilite ese proceso
<alfplayer> sí, hay que conocer un poco para eso
<alfplayer> si quieres decir una GUI hay varias de esas también
<alfplayer> aunque no recuerdo ninguna en este momento
<alfplayer> pero como siempre se puede buscar en la web
<seyacat> si, las voy a buscar, gracias alfplayer por tu ayuda
<alfplayer> seyacat: de nada
<berarma> un buen sistema para configurar un firewall por medio de archivos de configuración es shorewall, tiene además buena documentación
<alfplayer> No encuentro información de cómo deshabilitar o reducir el tiempo de espera de apagado o reinicio de sistema en KDE. Alguien?
<CloneUser> tengo que clonar un usuario de una maquina en varias otras (mismos menus, configuraciones de escritorio....)...puedo simplemente hacer una copia recursiva del home y con eso me vale? lo estoy haciendo ahora y hay archivos que no pueden ser copiados (enlaces simbolicos y algun otro archivo que devuelve Operation not permitted)....que me aconsejais?
<cousteau> CloneUser, yo creo que sí
<cousteau> si la instalación es la misma, yo diría que sí
<cousteau> (o incluso si no lo es puede que también)
<cousteau> quiero decir, yo alguna vez he recuperado ubuntu a base de formatear todo menos /home, y he puesto una versión distinta... debería funcionar
<cousteau> CloneUser, acerca de lo de operation not permitted, todos los archivos del home de un usuario deberían pertenecer al usuario
<CloneUser> deberia hacer un chown masivo antes entonces?
<cousteau> los enlaces simbólicos, mientras el destino exista no debería pasar nada
<alfplayer> chown no!!!
<cousteau> CloneUser, no estoy seguro... yo de vez en cuando hago una búsqueda para ver qué archivos de mi home no son míos
<cousteau> alfplayer, chown no por qué?
<berarma> CloneUser: deberías copiarlo como root con el parámetro -a y luego hacer un chown
<cousteau> sí, quizá eso sería más sensato
<alfplayer> porque necesita copiar todo tal cual sin modificación de ningún tipo
<villas> alguien me puede servir el enlace al canal de google earth o de goole en su defecto ?
<cousteau> de todas formas, todo el home debería pertenecer a su usuario
<CloneUser> sudo cp -aR /home/usario /home/usuario2 ?
<seyacat> clonar un usuario funciona perfecto, generalmente no hay ningun simbolico en el home que sea indispensable
<cousteau> no hace falta -R con -a
<berarma> CloneUser: sí, pero no hace falta -R
<alfplayer> si hay archivos que no pueden copiarse investiga por qué con el comando stat
<cousteau> seyacat, y si lo hubiera, yo confiaría en que funcionara
<alfplayer> stat ruta_al_archivo
<CloneUser> es distinto -a que -R ?
<cousteau> CloneUser, -a es -R con otras opciones
<alfplayer> para entender por qué no puede copiarse
<berarma> -a hace más que -R
<CloneUser> ok
<cousteau> -R, conserva permisos, conserva timestamps
<alfplayer> -a implica recursivo
<cousteau> -a, --archive   same as -dR --preserve=all
<alfplayer> solo -a debería ser suficiente
<cousteau> -d     same as --no-dereference --preserve=links
<CloneUser> me falla...dice que no puede preservar el propietario :?
<cousteau> así que -a es -R --preserve=all --no-dereference, ideal para copiar carpetas sin que cambien nada
<alfplayer> no se puede hacer sin precacuciones
<cousteau> CloneUser, hmm... qué formato es la particioń /home?
<alfplayer> entré que versiones de qué sistemas deseas copiar?
<CloneUser> ext4
<alfplayer> ok
<CloneUser> estoy copiando un home ubicado en un ext4 a un lapiz usb
<seyacat> me parece que si haces rsync -a /home/usr1/ /home/usr2/   te conservaria todo
<alfplayer> pero pregunto por la distribución
<CloneUser> 10.01.2
<CloneUser> 04.2 perdon
<alfplayer> ok
<berarma> CloneUser: eso no era lo que estábamos hablando
<berarma> el usb será vfat
<CloneUser> lo formateo a ext4 entonces
<berarma> quieres usar un usb como home?
<seyacat> si formatea tu usb a ext3 o ext4
<alfplayer> seyacat: yo agregaría -H
<CloneUser> no...lo tengo que pasar a otra ma2quina
<cousteau> CloneUser, crea un zip
<CloneUser> uso el usb como intermedio
<cousteau> (o un tar.gz o .bz2 o .xz)
<berarma> entonces usa untar
<alfplayer> no es problema que sea un usb
<berarma> un tar*
<alfplayer> puedes seguir intentando así
<cousteau> sí, olvida lo del zip, quería decir tar... no sé si zip soporta permisos
<seyacat> CloneUser: puedes clonar es usuario por red, aunque creo que si es mas rapido con el usb
<alfplayer> CloneUser: qué archivos fallan?
<CloneUser> quien es el majo que me pasa la orden de tar? :)
<alfplayer> cousteau: la respuesta es no
<berarma> tar cvz /media/usb/home.tar.gz /home/usuario
<seyacat> CloneUser: tu home esta en una particion independiente?
<cousteau> alfplayer, bien, ahora ya lo sé :D
<berarma> perdón: tar cvfz /media/usb/home.tar.gz /home/usuario
<CloneUser> no, no lo esta
<cousteau> no tiene que ir la f al final?
<seyacat> mmm por si no podias hacer un paquetito con dd hubiera sido super chevere JAJA
<berarma> cousteau: normalmente lo pondría como dices, se me ha escapado así, pero creo que da igual
<berarma> tar cvzf /media/usb/home.tar.gz /home/usuario
<alfplayer> dd :) mejor evitarlo
<CloneUser> entonces se pone el destino antes que el origen
<seyacat> alfplayer: dd es una maravilla, a mi me encanta ese comando
<alfplayer> sí, para copiar bits :p
<seyacat> claro, eso hace
<CloneUser> y para untar?
<CloneUser> :D
<cousteau> berarma, es que la f es para   tar -z -c -f archivador   es decir, "-f archivador"; se puede resumir como tar -zcf archivador, o incluso quitarle el -, pero no sé si tar cfz crearía un archivador llamado "z"
<berarma> CloneUser: la opción -f precisa un nombre de fichero destino, lo importante es que debe ir después de la opción
<berarma> cousteau: no porque necesita un espacio que termine las opciones
<cousteau> CloneUser, para destarar, en vez de "c" (crear), "x" (extraer)
<cousteau> berarma, algunos programas no necesitan espacio después de las opciones cortas
<CloneUser> bueno ya tengo el tar
<CloneUser> vamos a probar ahora
<berarma> CloneUser: hazlo todo como root y te conserva todo igual
<fosco_> buenas
<berarma> cousteau: tar tiene un formato ligeramente diferente para las opciones
<berarma> cousteau: lo he probado y funciona
<seyacat> creo que se estan complicando, en el home no deberia haber problema de copiarlo como sea. y por ultimo un chown lo arreglaria
<CloneUser> tendre que hacer sudo tar xvzf /media/usb/home.tar.gz / porque dentro del tar hay la carpeta home, me equivoco?
<alfplayer> están seguros de lo de tar? pq si se hace mal queda mal la referencia y se puede arruinar el sistema
<berarma> CloneUser: las rutas eran de ejemplo, adáptalas
<CloneUser> yaclaro
<CloneUser> pero me refiero a ke si en el tar esta la carpeta home
<alfplayer> opino como el último comentario de seyacat
<berarma> si lo has hecho como te he dicho te habrá guardado home/usuario
<CloneUser> cuando doy la orden deberia poner solo /....porque si no quedari /home/usuario/home/usuario
<CloneUser> no?
<berarma> en la máquina de destino tendrás que descomprimirlo en /
<CloneUser> ea
<berarma> también podrías haber comprimido solo la carpeta del usuario
<berarma> desde /home/
<seyacat> CloneUser: copialo como quieras, en el home no hay nada que afecte tu sistema, luego cuando tengas bien puestito el directorio donde quieras, con los comandos de usuario y los permisos arreglas lo que haga falta
<berarma> seyacat: alfplayer: la manera de mover archivos de una máquina a otra conservando sus atributos es con el comando tar
<alfplayer> seyacat: es que se descomprime según el tipo de rutas con las que se ha creado
<seyacat> si, pero el home generalmente todo pertenece al usuario, el maximo problema seria que tengas binarios que no corren sin el bit de ejecución, pero de ahi 0 problemas
<alfplayer> berarma: hay muchas maneras
<alfplayer> cp -a o rsync -aH son también válidas por ejemplo
<berarma> alfplayer: la más conocida y más sencilla
<cousteau> CloneUser, si haces cd /home antes de crear el archivador, no te pondrá /home
<berarma> tiene un usb con formato vfat
<berarma> que va a usar como medio intermedio
<seyacat> rsync podrias incluso usarlo en red asi te evitas enpaquetar nada, que tan grande es tu home CloneUser
<CloneUser> :?? Estoy destartando...exiting with failure due to previous errors
<alfplayer> pero había dicho que estaba usando ext4 :P
<berarma> en el origen y destino imagino que sí
<alfplayer> sí usa un FAT lo mejor es con tar
<cousteau> cd /home; tar zcf /media/pincho/usuario.tar.gz usuario/
<alfplayer> pero en el medio no :p
<cousteau> y en el otro pc   cd /home; tar zxf /media/pincho/usuario.tar.gz
<berarma> usa este comando para descomprimir
<berarma> tar xzf /media/usb/home.tar.gz
<cousteau> o si no, que use el file-roller y listo
<CloneUser> premio para berarma...d momento :)
<berarma> cousteau: es otra opción para los no duchos en la consola
<CloneUser> vaya...m ha fallado el iceauthority ash...
<seyacat> CloneUser: usa nautilus, en el home, empaquetar >tar.gz, JAJA  te evitas tanto comando
<berarma> cual es el error?
<CloneUser> toy reiniciando
<alfplayer> creo que eso se arregla borrando un archivo en el home
<berarma> pero has descomprimido bien?
<CloneUser> si
<berarma> has hecho el chown o no hacía falta?
<berarma> si los uids coinciden en las dos máquinas puede que no haga falta
<CloneUser> ah no..ya veo que no he descomprimido bien :)
<CloneUser> a ver ahora...
<CloneUser> cant update iceauthority...
<CloneUser> a ver,...
<berarma> has hecho el chown?
<CloneUser> nop
<CloneUser> chown recursivo al nuevo home?>
<berarma> sí
<CloneUser> ara voy...
<alfplayer> puedes intentar moviendo el archivo .ICEauthority (creo q ese es su nombre)
<berarma> es mejor que intente solucionar el problema para todos los archivos que uno a uno, en caso de que sean los permisos
<CloneUser> eureka! :)
<masdns> ahi algun canal de programación en c o c++¿
<CloneUser> muchas gracias!!
<berarma> de nada
<hashashin> tar p, conserva los permisos, lo que no recuerdo si hacia falta ponerlo al comprimir tb o solo al descomprimir... pero que lo conserva seguro XD
<chilicuil> masdns: esta #c (ingles)
<cousteau> ##c
<colo> chilicuil, gracias!!
<cousteau> (y ##c++)
<chilicuil> colo: =)
<masdns> aja
<masdns> como no tengo mi nick registrado
<masdns> no me deja entrar a c
<masdns> pero a c++ entre
<masdns> curioso q en la busqueda no me muestra c++
<masdns> de canales
<xfredy> buenas
<xfredy> que viva el software libre.... me tengo que desconectar :(
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Xago_> cómo elimino/modifico la barra delgada vertical y vuelvo a la tradicional? me tiene aburrido
<Xago_> :(
<dzup> buenas
<Xago_> cómo elimino/modifico la barra delgada vertical y vuelvo a la tradicional? me tiene aburrido
<Xago_> y estoy corriendo gnome
<miniminiyo> pues seria bueno que alguien diera solucion xD
<miniminiyo> porque al verdad es una xanada jeje
<Xago_> miniminiyo, jajajaa....te refieres a mi inquietud? ;)
<miniminiyo> sep jeje
<Xago_> hola dzup
<Xago_> yo lo ví por ahí...pero ahora no lo encuentro
<Xago_> :(
<dzup> Xago_: hola
<PakoTM> wenas..
<GridCube> :) buenas
<Xago_> la encontré, por si a alguien le interese volver a la barra tradicional --> sudo apt-get {remove | install} -y liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<nestor> hola
<nestor> como hago pra conectarme en kopete con yahoo
<Xago> ahhhh....soy feliz nuevamente!!! eliminé esa barra estúpida que me incomodaba MUUUUCHOOOOO
<nestor> hola xago es nestor de venezuela
<Xago> hola nestor
<nestor> no me puedo conectaar con yahoo desde mi chat kopete que haggo
<nestor> soy novato en ubuntu 11.04
<Xago> no hiciste ninguna modificación en la configuración?
<Xago> conoces el servidor al cual se conecta?
<Xago> hazle ping para ver si te responde
<nestor> no le meti la informacion y nada trta como de coonectarse  y se cae
<GridCube> Xago, http://www.esdebian.org/foro/33251/kopete-no-conecta-yahoo-messenger
<nestor> savez de algun manual ubuntu o linox que pueda bajar?¿'¡
<Xago> GridCube, es para nestor en todo caso
<Xago> ;)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :P si perdon
<Xago> jejeje
<fzeta> ieep
<GridCube> O_o
<nestor> gracias
<fzeta> see you later!!
<jachavez> buenas tardes que me recomiendan para hacer un sistema con base de datos en ubuntu
<GridCube> jachavez, mysql, postgresql, sqlite, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Comparaci%C3%B3n_de_sistemas_administradores_de_bases_de_datos_relacionales
<xblaster> buenas
<xblaster> alguien me puede ayudar con mi usb
<xblaster> no puedo formatearla...
<xblaster> me dice protegida de escritura
<Chungo> xblaster: yo tengo una con lo mismo aun no la hetirado
<Chungo> lo tengo que hacer
<Chungo> o llebarla ala garantia
<Chungo> la mia es kistong
<xblaster> ya tiene tiempo
<xblaster> tendra solucion
<xblaster> ¿
<Chungo> si tiene la tabla maestra jodia podrias probar con tesdisk
<Chungo> si aun así no la restaura de la tabla secundaria... tiralo
<Chungo> o el chipt esta quemado a lo que sea
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-12
<dzup> hola ando aburrido, quien necesita ayuda?
<guampa> yo tengo que configurar un webmail horde :) acepto ayuda
<dzup> :s no lo tengo instalado, que flojera guampa, ni apache esta :s
<dzup> next
<kaballero> hola
<Vianstak> tengo un problema con los correctores ortograficos ¿como los gestiono?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<Vianstak> wenas de nuevo
<Vianstak> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<Vianstak> al dejar el equipo inactivo entra el salvapantallas y despues entra en inactivo
<Vianstak> y al mover el cursor ya no regresa el escritorio
<Vianstak> como corrijo este problema
<Vianstak> al dejar el equipo inactivo entra el salvapantallas y despues entra en inactivo
<Vianstak> y al mover el cursor ya no regresa el escritorio
<Vianstak> como corrijo este problema
<Triviox> Vianstak ve al boton de "unity" y busca "salvapantallas"; abrelo y destilda donde dice "bloquear pantalla cuando el salvapantalla este activo
<Triviox> asi lo hice yo y dejó de molestarme eso..
<Vianstak> ok lo voy a intentar así
<Vianstak> gracias
<Vianstak> no esta marcado
<Triviox> si no te interesa el salvapantallas  quita también el otro.. sino pon 2 horas antes de que se active :D
<Vianstak> XD
<danielfcc> saludos a todos
<danielfcc> como puedo reparar un dependencia rota?
<Tarrasquero> nas nas
<Tarrasquero> danielfcc: apt-get -f install
<Tarrasquero> eso^ tomará medidas
<Tarrasquero> si pasa por desinstalar lo hará
<danielfcc> uhmm salio error
<Tarrasquero> si se pueden resolver lo hara =mente
<Tarrasquero> pegalo
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642312/
<Tarrasquero> danielfcc: borraste algun archivo con root?
<danielfcc> uhmmm no que yo sepa
<danielfcc> use el comando que me indicaste
<Tarrasquero> pues tiene toda la pinta
<danielfcc> hace ucho rato
<danielfcc> uhmmm cheess
<danielfcc> y como lo soliciono
<Tarrasquero> apt-get remove cinelerra
<danielfcc> el mismo error
<Tarrasquero> apt-get clean
<danielfcc> :S
<danielfcc> D:
<Tarrasquero> danielfcc: abre synaptic
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> open
<danielfcc> ya lo tengo en pantalla
<Tarrasquero> pestaña filtros en la parte inferior izqu
<danielfcc> ok
<Tarrasquero> clikea en roto
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> ya esta clikeado
<Tarrasquero> aparece el cinelerra?
<danielfcc> y me sale eso de cinelerra
<danielfcc> si con una X al costado izquierdo
<danielfcc> de color naranja
<Tarrasquero> pestaña editar
<Tarrasquero> arrive
<Tarrasquero> arriva
<danielfcc> si la vi
<danielfcc> editar
<Tarrasquero> reparar paquetes rotos
<Tarrasquero> clikea
<danielfcc> si lo hice
<Tarrasquero> a ver que soluciona
<danielfcc> uhmmm sigue =
<Tarrasquero> pues deberia desaparecer
<danielfcc> uhmmm... sigue ahi
<Tarrasquero> danielfcc: cat /etc/apt/sources.list   y pegalo en pastebin
<danielfcc> ok
<danielfcc> Tarrasquero, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642316/
<Tarrasquero> hmmm parece estar bien
<Tarrasquero> apt-get update
<danielfcc> ok
<WuilKary> Buen día, una pregunta sencilla, se puede hacer un programa en gambas y el programa q haga me funcionase en Windows??
<Tarrasquero> apt-get upgrade
<Tarrasquero> haz los dos por ese orden
<guampa> WuilKary: creo que gambas no corre en windows
<EXio4> guampa: xD
<guampa> ah aca esta el experto queno me deja mentir :D
<WuilKary> guampa, gracias :)
<EXio4> guampa: cual es el experto?
<guampa> uno que esta aca
<EXio4> guampa: dime quien es ._.
<guampa> no .________.
<EXio4> guampa: por que no ?
<guampa> es secreto de estado
<EXio4> guampa: jajaja
<guampa> :P
<EXio4> dale :P
<guampa> ¬¬ quien va a ser...vos EXio4
<EXio4> guampa: Yo soy experto en Gambas ? :s
<EXio4> Entonces.. ustedes son dioses xDD
<guampa> mas experto que yo, nunca lo use :)
<EXio4> guampa: bueno .. :P
<Triviox> Exio4 Acá?
<Triviox> saco foto ya mismo!! xD
<EXio4> Triviox: ajjajaj
<EXio4> Triviox: como andas che! tanto tiempo ! :P
<Triviox> bien acá con frio y usando FB para difundir G+ :)
<Triviox> en cualq momento mark me banea xDD
<EXio4> Triviox: jajajaa
<EXio4> !ot Triviox
<kubot> Triviox: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Tarrasquero> EXio4: ?
<EXio4> Tarrasquero: e.e
<Tarrasquero> que haces?
<Tarrasquero> xD
<EXio4> Tarrasquero: nada :P
<Tarrasquero> esoooo!
<danielfcc> Tarrasquero, http://paste.ubuntu.com/642319/
<mrfox> hola   acabo de instalar debian  y actualizar ubuntu 10.10,,  acabo de volver al grub de ubuntu y por error borre el arranque de este,,  como puedo volver al grub de debian  o como lo puedo solucionar desde aca,  estoi con ubuntu 9.10 ahora
<danielfcc> Tarrasquero, viste el pastebin?
<mrfox> ??
<danielfcc> alguien quien me pueda ayudar con dependecias rotas...
<fcoolavarrieta> aja, y como estan todos?
<fcoolavarrieta> Que se dice por estos lares?  A que nos dedicamos?
<fcoolavarrieta> ok Buenas Noches   Chao
 * TrisQu3l http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXRX47L_3yE
<mrkcc> una pregunta
<mrkcc> el ubuntu 11 trae por defecto gnome o se tiene que instalar todavia
<danielfcc> saludos, alguien sabe como solucionar las dependencias rotas
<jimlestat> quien me ayuda
<jimlestat> porfa
<jimlestat> borre unos archivos de una usb que aparentemente eran virus
<jimlestat> pero ya no puedo leerlos en win2
<jimlestat> no hay nadie
<jimlestat>  ahora
<dev1ced> hola a todos necesito ayuda para instalar una tarjeta capturadora
<dev1ced> holaaa?? alguien que me pueda ayudar
<BoF> ok
<dev1ced> mierd
<fosco__> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<FstabUsers> que parametro se usa en fstab para permitir solo que usuarios del grupo ejemplo puedan montar una carpeta de red?
<Nasked> Buenos días
<Nasked> Alguien me puede ayudar a elegir distro.... Ubuntu o Suse?
<Nasked> Actualmente estoy con Ubuntu pero parece que Suse no está mál... alguien me puede aconsejar al respecto?
<fosco__> ubuntu
<fosco__> (esperabas otra respuesta en este canal?)
<Nasked> No, claro, logicamente si pregunto esto en el de Suse me dirán que suse, pero igual hay alguien que ha probado los dos y me puede aconsejar
<FstabUsers> como puedo permitir que cualquier usuario monte y desmonte sin que se le pida password?
<fosco__> poniendo la opcion users en fstab
<fosco__> man fstab para saber más
<FstabUsers> pero como se consigue que se pueda remontar sin pedir password?
<fosco__> mount /dev/unidad
<Xriveryk> buenos dias tengo ubuntu 11,04 y quiero probar la interfaz unitty pero en mi inicio de secion no me  aparece esa opcion me aparece una llamada lubuntu... como puedo hacer?
<fosco__> Xriveryk, unity es la que pone "Ubuntu"
<Xriveryk> ok lo probare gracias
<Xriveryk> buenas intento poner mi ubuntu 11.04 con la interfaz de unity pero al iniciar secion le doy ubuntu y me sale igual que elclasico... como pudo hacer??? y como logro que orpimiendo ctrl+alt+t me salga una temrinal ??
<fosco__> abre un terminal y pon unity --replace
<fosco__> si da error lo verás por consola
<fosco__> no cierres el terminal o se te colgará el escritorio
<berarma> Xriveryk: te muestra algún mensaje diciendo que tu ordenador no es compatible con unity?
<Xriveryk> mmmm me dice que no tengo unity instalado que debo ingresar apt-get instal unity...... le doy solo eso o ahi algo mas parap onerlo?
<berarma> tienes instalado Lubuntu cierto?
<Xriveryk> si ese si me sale
<berarma> quiero decir que instalarías Lubuntu, no Ubuntu
<berarma> puede que necesites instalar algo más que unity
<Xriveryk> es que yo tenia el 10.10 y lo actualice por el gestor a 11.04 y me sale lubuntu... como hago entonces para conseguir esa interfaz de unity?
<berarma> pero no sabes lo que instalaste?
<berarma> era ubuntu o lubuntu?
<Xriveryk> al iniiciar me sale lubuntu
<Xriveryk> con que comando puedo saber cual tengo?
<berarma> instala ubuntu-desktop desde el centro de software
<Xriveryk> ok ya mismo lo hago
<berarma> con eso tendrás el escritorio normal de ubuntu completo
<Xriveryk> y luego podre ponerlo como unity?
<Xriveryk> ahora otra pregunta... antes podia acceder a consola con ctrl+alt+t y ya no me sale.. como hago para que me siga saliendo asi?
<guampa> Xriveryk: no sera ctrl+alt+F1..8 ?
<Xriveryk> berarma: listo ya instale el ubuntu-desktop y ahora?
<Xriveryk> guampa: no, al oprimir ctrl+alt+t me salia una temrinal ... es como si la sacara por alt+f2 y escribiera temrinal .... pero era mas directo
<berarma> deberías tener la sesión Ubuntu al empezar la sesión
<guampa> fijate en las combinaciones de teclas de ubuntu
<berarma> Xriveryk: ctrl+alt+t es una función de unity, y creo que también de gnome en ubuntu
<Xriveryk> bernarma: entonces cierro sesion para que me funcione ??
<berarma> sí
<Xriveryk> ok ya vuelvo
<fzeta> nas
<ruben_linux> saludos a todos
<ruben_linux> alguien de ferrol
<ruben_linux> ????
<SambaFSTAB> alguien se aclara con samba?
<SambaFSTAB> :?
<SambaFSTAB> toktok
<guampa> !alguien SambaFSTAB
<kubot> SambaFSTAB: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<SambaFSTAB> ok...
<SambaFSTAB> Tengo share1 share2 y user1 user2 user3....share1 debería poder ser leído, montado, desmontado, y remontado sin que se le pida password por user1 user2 user3.....share 2 debería poder ser leído, montado, desmontado, y remontado sin que se le pida password SÓLO por user1 y user2....quien sabria decirme como debería ser mi smb.conf y mi fstab para poder conseguir eso.
<guampa> los usuarios que cliente van a usar?
<SambaFSTAB> tengo todo en ubuntu
<guampa> bueno, si los clientes son ubuntu desktop el password es necesario ponerlo la primera vez y queda guardado
<guampa> para que nunca les pida ningun password otra es sacarles el password en el server pero es un poquito inseguro
<guampa> y para limitar un recurso compartido a ciertos usuarios usa la clausula "valid users"
<guampa> valid users = user1, user2
<flypp> SambaFSTAB, mmmmm, no estoy muy seguro, pero creo que si una compartición requiere contraseña, será así para todos los usuarios. De todas formas se puede hacer un "apaño". Si por ejemplo share2 está protegido por contraseña y user1 tiene una cuenta unix idéntica en el servidor (mismo nombre de usuario y misma contraseña) no le pedirá contraseña
<SambaFSTAB> llevo horas con esa clausula...
<SambaFSTAB> y con write list
<SambaFSTAB> read list
<guampa> SambaFSTAB: pues si intentas usar samba.conf es lo normal, yo tambien me pase horas hasta que lo entendi. Eso si te conviene conseguirte un buen libro como O'relly "using samba"
<guampa> ese explica muy bien todo
<SambaFSTAB> v_v...
<SambaFSTAB> ok
<guampa> SambaFSTAB: http://pastebin.com/7GicYd0W
<guampa> a lo mejor ese te sirve como base
<guampa> tene en cuenta que los usuarios tienen que existir tanto en la base de usuarios de samba como en la base de usuarios del host servidor
<guampa> tendrian que tener el mismo password
<guampa> en cada base de usuarios
<guampa> en vez de valid users = user1 user2 tambien otra opcion es por ejemplo usar "valid users = @grupo1" y hacer un grupo en el servidor adonde pertenezcan esos usuarios
<guampa> eso te facilitaria poner los permisos en el sistema de archivos correctamente
<guampa> con samba hay dos lugares donde se aplican permisos a los usuarios: uno es en los permisos de los shares (se configuran en smb.conf) y otro es en el sistema de archivos
<ruben_linux> lo siento, pero tengo que marchar, espero que charlemos mas. :-))
<SambaFSTAB> pfff menudo jaleo
<SambaFSTAB> ash
<guampa> no tanto una vez que haces tu parte y comprendes como funciona
<SambaFSTAB> hm....en el servidor, share 1 tiene asignado user1.user1 como usuario y grupo propietario....desde el cliente solo puedo acceder a share1 si en el servidor le hago un chmod a+xrw...a la que pongo despues chmod o-xrw ya no puedo acceder...pq es eso? pq no se entienden servidor y cliente...estoy usando el mismo usuario
<guampa> para simplificarte las cosas proba primero de dejar bien UN share. ponele permisos 777 a todo y asi te vas a podes concentrar en que funcionen los permisos de smb.conf
<guampa> una vez que eso ande ponele los permisos correctos al arbol de directorios que estas compartiendo
<SambaFSTAB> 777 es lo mismo que a+xrw no?
<guampa> si
<SambaFSTAB> eso ya lo he probado
<SambaFSTAB> eso funciona
<SambaFSTAB> pero claro
<SambaFSTAB> ese share solo dbe ser accedio por un usuario
<SambaFSTAB> no por todo el mundo
<guampa> si tiene que ser accedido por un solo usuario, valid users = usuario , y chmod -R usuario /path/del/share
<guampa> luego tendrias que poner todos los directorios del /path/del/share con 700 y los archivos con 600
<guampa> o sea, que el propietario solamente ("usuario") pueda hacer algo
<maestrolinux> alguno sabe como se llama el conrtol del mixer para instalarlo .. para que quede en el panel
<guampa> creo que es el indicador de sonido en los ubuntus nuevos maestrolinux
<maestrolinux> si pero lo saque .. no me gusta quiero el mismo pero que se pongo solo
<maestrolinux> sin el correo etc
<guampa> hmmm
<guampa> si creo que habia uno
<guampa> pero no me acuerdo como se llamaba, tal vez buscando en synaptic
<maestrolinux> si !! es que me gusta el escritorio mas al estilo gnome .. mas viejito
<maestrolinux> ya puse todo me faltaria eso
<dimas__> a veces tengo programas que las ventanas no se muestran completamente en el escritorio de ubuntu, aun tratando de ajustar el tamaño o ampliando la ventana, hay alguna forma e hacer posible la visibilidad completa de estas ventanas?
<guampa> como cual dimas__?
<dimas__> mixxx
<SambaFSTAB> gracias guampa....ara si me funciona...ya solo me queda el dichoso fstab :)
<dimas__> pero ese no es el punto, el punto es que se que en ubuntu existe ese problema, hace mucho tiempo alguien me dijo un comando pero luego deje de usar ubuntu y ahora no me acuerdo
<guampa> bien SambaFSTAB :) igual trata de conseguir ese libro porque es muy bueno
<SambaFSTAB> ara necesito poder invocar mount sin que me pida el password...quiz algo de sudoers....puede ser?
<guampa> SambaFSTAB: hay un parametro para pasar el password en la linea de mount con samba
<guampa> dimas__: no lo se nunca me paso con ningun programa a mi
<SambaFSTAB> si...el problema que tengo...es que si le paso ese parametro...tambien me lo monta para el usuario que no deberia acceder
<dimas__> guampa gracias de todos modos, muy amable en responder
<SambaFSTAB> sabes a k m refiero?
<guampa> SambaFSTAB: entonces en vez de usar fstab te convendria usar algun archivo de inicio de la sesion del usuario y ahi poner una llamada a smbmount
<guampa> o a mount.cifs
<guampa> si es una sesion grafica podes hacer un script y agregarlo a los "programas al inicio" de gnome
<SambaFSTAB> ya...pero me gustaria que ese archivo no pidiera password
<guampa> no, el password lo pones en el script. dale permisos 700 al script
<SambaFSTAB> ya...pero....un mount requiere sudo, no?
<SambaFSTAB> y un sudo requiere password
<SambaFSTAB> no?
<guampa> no, mount no requiere sudo en tanto tengas acceso al directorio donde queres montar y uses "user" entre los flags de mount
<guampa> pero en caso de que necesites usarlo como root podes modificar sudoers
<guampa> y le das permisos para correr el script sin password a cada usuario
<SambaFSTAB> hm....ara no se si es mejor darle acceso al directorio dnd se monta o sudoers :S
<guampa> sudoers dejalo como ultimo recurso, no es lo mas seguro que hay
<guampa> vos tene en cuenta que si por cualquier razon alguien modifica el script, va a poder ejecutar como root lo que quiera y sin password
<SambaFSTAB> para que dos usuarios tengan acceso a un directorio...
<SambaFSTAB> hay que poner un grupo al directorio y los dos usuarios al grupo
<SambaFSTAB> es asi?
<guampa> si
<guampa> si queres mas control que eso tenes las ACL
<guampa> pero tienen sus dos o tres horitas de practica y lectura tambien
<SambaFSTAB> hm...no me sale eso de montar en un directorio con acceso y con el flaag user...
<guampa> no uses el flag user
<guampa> tal vez no es necesario tampoco
<SambaFSTAB> seria mount -t smbfs -o user,username=user1,password=pwd1 //ip.ip.ip.ip/share1 /media/share1 ?
<guampa> si
<SambaFSTAB> sigue diciendo que root deberia hacer eso
<guampa> mm, tal vez es porque necesita los privilegios para cargar modulos de kernel para smbfs
<guampa> podes probar cargando los modulos como root previamente para ver
<guampa> y sino sudoers
<guampa> tengo que salir vuelvo en un rato
<SambaFSTAB> akabare antes con sudoers
<maestrolinux> Bueno gente logre resolver el problema, y realice los pasos siguientes :
<maestrolinux> se van sistema-preferencias-aplicaciones de inicio una vez ahi agregan la siguiente aplicacion: en nombre y descripcion ponen lo que quieran y en donde dice la orden ponen la siguiente linea de comando: "gnome-volume-control-applet", reinicias y listo, te aparecera el icono
<xangua> maestrolinux: no te gustan los indicadores¿
<maestrolinux> sabes que soy de los viejitos con +40 !!! somos medios cabeza dura jaja
<xangua> jum >.< yo puro indicador
<maestrolinux> yo puse el escritorio clasico !! jua !!!
<SambaFSTAB> como le doy permiso a un archivo para ser ejectuado pero no para ser visto o escrito por nadie?
<maestrolinux> sabias que estoy hacien la tapa de la cdpedia
<jose> Pirata
<maestrolinux> http://twitpic.com/5nuxdz/full
<Pirata> Saludos al canal.
<Pirata> Hay alguien, o es un canal fantasma?
<erAbuelo> es un canal fantasma
<guampa> si hay 49 conectados pero son fantasmas
<Pirata> Estupendo.
<Pirata> ya hay uno mas.
<SambaFSTAB> como le doy permiso a un archivo para ser ejectuado pero no para ser visto o escrito por nadie?
<Pirata> Estais todos en privados?
<SambaFSTAB> si hago un chmod a+x-rw no chuta
<guampa> SambaFSTAB: para ejecutar algo tenes que poder leerlo
<SambaFSTAB> hm vaya ok
<Pirata> Para poder executar ha  de ser leible (r)
<SambaFSTAB> okk
<guampa> si queres que no aparezca por samba podes probar con un punto inicial en el nombre, y creo que habia alguna otra cosa que ofrecia samba
<Pirata> Hasta luego marineros.
<guampa> o/
<SambaFSTAB> como puedo desmontar automaticamente al salir de una sesion?
<SambaFSTAB> como puedo desmontar automaticamente al salir de una sesion?
<SergioMeneses> saludos muchachos! todos invitados http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2011/07/12/ubuntu-developer-week-summary-day-1-outlook-day-2/
<BsdNeo> maestrolinux: ???
<maestrolinux> si
<BsdNeo> gay jajaj
<BsdNeo> como estas?
<maestrolinux> todo bien
<SambaFSTAB> hay algo mejor que tar pzcvf tarball.tgz?
<SambaFSTAB> hay algo mas completo?
<sisa_> hola, alguna aplicacion para extraer los datos de la placa/componentes de un portatil? necesito saber cuanta memoria ram tiene y si es ampliable y hasta cuanto
<berarma> sisa_: creo que para eso sería mejor que buscaras el manual de tu placa en internet
<SergioMeneses> sisa_, si existe se llama hardinfo y esta en los reppositorios
<sisa_> SergioMeneses: vale gracias....
<SergioMeneses> sisa_, de nada!
<novato> hola a todos alguien sabe de algun programa libre para recuperar informacion
<novato> o restaurar despues de haver usado gpartes para formater una maquina?
<SambaFSTAB> me temo q tndras q pagar
<SambaFSTAB> 94eur
<sisa_> SergioMeneses: bua   no m dice naaa
<SergioMeneses> sisa_, imposible... es mas yo lo tengo
<sisa_> quiza  no se interpretar la info que busco.
<SergioMeneses> sisa_, quieres saber la informacion del hardware cierto?
<sisa_> quiero saber cuantos slot para memoria tengo en la placa
<sisa_> y cual es el maximo que le puedo aumentar...
<SergioMeneses> sisa_, mmm... eso si ya te toca con la referencia de tu placa buscarlo en internet
<SergioMeneses> no de la memoria maxima no conozco app que haga eso
<sisa_> vale...
<oe2evolution> Tengo XP y me quiero pasarme a linux. ANTES de ello quiero usando un LIVE CD pasar todos mis emails de Outlook Express y las direcciones de correo a un pendrive pero como lo hago?
<carnau> oe2evolution, investiga por los menús, creo recordar que se podía exportar a CSV
<oe2evolution> menus, que menus?
<neogenessis> hablais de libreoffice?
<Vianstak> wenas a todos
<ElVillano> tengo mi laptop conectada a una red y me doy cuenta que las demas computadoras son mas rapidas en internet no entiendo porque la lentitud en la mia
<tavo> mas rapidas navegando?
<tavo> probaste cambiar las dns?
<tavo> podes hacerlo desde /etc/resolv.conf
<ElVillano> ok tavo
<tavo> ElVillano, revisa en este enlace la seccion linux http://code.google.com/intl/es-419/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<tavo> es para poner los dns de google...si no notas mejoras volves a los que tenias
<tavo> o ponemos opendns
<tavo> ElVillano, si te resulta incomodo usar vi como editor lo reemplazas por gedit
<ElVillano> ok
<cousteau> a mí los opendns no me gustan por lo de "dns hijacking"
<cousteau> tavo, y no se hace así, lo normal es hacerlo editando la configuración de la red
<tavo> en el enlace que pase tambien habla de editar dhclient
<cousteau> ElVillano, click derecho icono red > Editar conexiones > seleccionas tu red > Editar > Ajustes de IPv4
<cousteau> ahí te deja seleccionar los DNS (separados por comas)
<cousteau> si no te deja porque tienes modo "Automático (DHCP)", cámbialo a "Sólo direcciones automáticas"
<tavo> costeau, es lo mismo solo que los haces desde la grafica
<cousteau> sí, pero es más "user friendly"
<ElVillano> es correcto tavo pero lo tengo como metodo automatico
<cousteau> además creo que lo guarda en un sitio distinto, y mejor no marearle mucho la perdiz al network manager...
<tavo> costeau, tenes razon en eso el tema es que en mi caso no utilizo entorno de escritorio
<mosh_> buenas tardes, una duda por que cuando quiero ver una liga en la web me dice servidor ftp 215 xxxxxxxx no esta soportado actualmente, ya baje el plug in de firefox pero no me anda, algun consejo
<mosh_> utilizo ubuntu pero el browser es mozilla firefox
<GridCube> es una pagina de ftp?
<GridCube> probaste usando filezilla?
<mosh_> no he pobrado pense que con el complemento se solucionaria
<mosh_> me recomiendas que lo instale y con eso basta?
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> pero no te dañaria probarlo
<mosh_> deja intento
<fzeta> res
<mosh_> ya lo baje pero al momento de poner el link
<mosh_> me baja todos los archivos por me dio de FTP
<mosh_> y en realidad lo que deseo hacer es solo obtener una aplicacion
<mosh_> e inclusive le pongo en el username anonymous y el pass el e mail y si lo acepta pero dice que el server ftp 215 no deja
<GridCube> estas seguro de que ese servidor esta funcionando?
<mimecar> mosh_: en un ftp anonimo no tienes que poner ningún password
<mimecar> ni correo
<mosh_> pero cuando le pongo anonimo me lo pude
<mosh_> pide
<GridCube> si usas filezilla deberia hacer eso automaticamente
<mosh_> es que cheque el filezilla y puso como pass algo y si anda pero por medioo de firefox no anda es lo que no logro solciionar
<mosh_> Si con filezilla si anda pero descarga una gran gama de archivos es una dependencia de gobierno no me la que solamente necesito
<GridCube> deberia descargar solo lo que vos le pedis, le pones al archivo, no a la carpeta y lo descargas
<mimecar> filezilla descarga lo que le pides
<mosh_> pero el link que te da la pgina
<mosh_> es de todo
<mosh_> se como usar filezilla, es de hacienda empresa de gobierno y al momento de usar zilla tengo que pongo la direccion del servidor e inclusive copie la ruta exacta pero sale todos los documentos
<mimecar> copiate solo el archivo que quires
<GridCube> eleimina la ultima parte de la ruta, antes del despues del ultimo /
<cousteau> en Nautilus se puede ver ftp, ¿no?
<mosh_> si
<berarma> cousteau: sí, y con firefox también
<mosh_> ftp://ftp2.sat.gob.mx/asistencia_servicio_ftp/publicaciones/solcedi/solfea.pdf
<mosh_> este lin por firefox no se puede ver
<mosh_> ya lo localize en filezilla
<mosh_> gracias GridCube
<cousteau> pero en nautilus podría ser más cómodo porque te deja arrastrar y soltar... por eso es un gestor de archivos
<berarma> cousteau: la ventaja con nautilus es que puedes enviar archivos
<cousteau> er... sí, eso también, claro
<berarma> sobretodo
<GridCube> xD puse antes del despues .. XD de nada mosh_ :D
<cousteau> no había caído :3
<berarma> mosh_: es verdad, firefox no puede conectar a este servidor, pero nautilus sí
<mosh_> le pusiste ftp con login??
<mosh_> lp
<mosh_> por que no me anda con nautilus
<mosh_> inclusive con el shell
<mosh_> me pude conectar
<GridCube> tenes mala suerte :P
<GridCube> ni con filezilla?
<mosh_> no quiere bajarlo
<mosh_> que loco
<mosh_> pero ya pude con el shell
<mosh_> muchas gracias
<berarma> con acceso anónimo he entrado
<mosh_> ya lo baje con el shell gracias berarma
<mosh_> bendito el comando get Xd
<berarma> wget?
<PakoTM> wenas..
<fringe1> hola, estoy sin audio en ubuntu, parece que todo esta bien, al iniciar sesion si habia sonido pero al cabo de un rato no rula
<fzeta> ta'mañana pájaros ;)
<morfeo> No me sirve el scroll de mi mouse, pero la ultima vez que la apague andaba a mil, porque sera?
<maestrolinux> alguna me pasa como desactivar compiz sin borrarlo
<maestrolinux> o/ me pasan como desactivar compiz sin borrarlo ando perdido en ubuntu !!!!
<ElWuilMeR> maestrolinux, Sistema - Administración - Administrar compiz
<maestrolinux> no lo tengo
<ElWuilMeR> maestrolinux, ve a la terminal y escribe: metacity --replace y luego compiz --replace
<maestrolinux> si eso lo hace temporar
<maestrolinux> no importa lo borro
<maestrolinux> no lo uso
<AzoteLogiko_> hola
<chilicuil> !hi AzoteLogiko_
<kubot> AzoteLogiko_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<AzoteLogiko_> tengo un problemilla con un portatil. no soy capaz de desinstalar el driver rtl8187
<AzoteLogiko_> alguna idea de como hacerlo, please?
<chilicuil> AzoteLogiko_: busca en synaptic el paquete que le corresponde y purgalo
<AzoteLogiko_> mm voy a mirar
<AzoteLogiko_> el problema es que lo instale con un .tar.gz , utilizando aquello de sudo make,  sudo make install
<chilicuil> AzoteLogiko_: mmm, en ese caso lo mas probable es que use dkms, checa en el directorio donde esta el codigo fuente para leer las instrucciones de instalacion $ man dkms
<AzoteLogiko_> voy a investigar sobre eso, a ver ...
<AzoteLogiko_> omg , esto me va a llevar tiempo .......
<mhuzor> Buenas.
<mhuzor> Ando teniendo problemas.
<Sniff_> hola
<Westra> holaaaaaaa!
<dzup> !ping
<kubot> pung
<AzoteLogiko_> pong!
<dzup> pense que se fue la conexion
<AzoteLogiko_> aqui estamos todos los que somos, aunque no somos todos los que estamos
<dzup> en la carcel, aqui somos los que estamos, pero no estamos todos los que semos, o ...estamos todos los que semos, pero no somos todos los que estamos
<dzup> que dije_
<dzup> ?
<omikron4> es buena señal. eso es que la gente no tiene problemas :)
<dzup> solo en porque salio
<castellano57> hola, tengo 57 y soy nuevo en ubuntu. NO se ingles y quisiera bajar de internet algun libro *en castellano*  y en pdf sobre Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. He buscado con google pero no he encontrado ninguno
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-13
<AzoteLogiko_> castellano57, mira, en la editorial studio press tienen un librito en castellano sobre ubuntu 9.10
<AzoteLogiko_> que te servira perfectamente
<AzoteLogiko_> http://www.iberprensa.com/guias/libroubuntu/ubuntu.html
<AzoteLogiko_> parece que hoy no les funciona la tienda online, pero seguro que funcionara en breves .. yo suelo comprar cosas alli
<castellano57> Yo no quiero comprar nada y menos algo de 9.10 que ya es obsoleto. quiero bajarme por internet algun libro *en castellano*  y en pdf sobre Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<AzoteLogiko_> entonces google es tu amigo
<castellano57> He buscado con google pero no he encontrado ninguno que me pueda bajar gratis
<castellano57> De hecho solo he encontrado UN libro en español  sobre ubuntu 10.04 pero solo esta disponible en tiendas, osea es de pago. Yo me quiero bajarmelo gratis en pdf pero google no es mi amigo
<castellano57> http://www.diazdesantos.es/libros/chamillard-gilles-ubuntu-administracion-de-un-sistema-linux-L0000870800574.html
<castellano57> http://www.tecno-libro.es/libros/ubuntu-administracion-de-un-sistema-linux_32946
<gustavo> tengo un problema de conexion wireless, mi ubuntu desconecta la conexion cada rato, pierdo archivos y ni hablar de lo que irrita, alguien tiene alguna idea ?
<dzup> gustavo: sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 21     <//sube el power
<gustavo> por otro lado la web cam que tengo en esta notebook no funciona nunca a un 100 % recién estaba funcionando con Google+ Plus y perfectamente sin ningún problema, ahora no funciona y hace meses que me resigne de hacerla funcionar en skype y todo el sistema
<danielfcc> saludos, como puedo solucionar las dependecias rotas?
<maestrolinux> zurdito,
<zurdito> que raro maestrolinux en ubuntu
<zurdito> xD
<maestrolinux> si probando
<zurdito> todo bien edu ?
<zurdito> jajajaj
<maestrolinux> pero  me esta matando el poco rendimiento
<maestrolinux> jaja
<zurdito> es una risa ... edu con ubuntu
<zurdito> bien
<maestrolinux> la placa de video me hace 2000 fps
<maestrolinux> y con slack 11000
<zurdito> woww
<maestrolinux> si no entiendo
<maestrolinux> saque compiz
<maestrolinux> todo pelado
<maestrolinux> y no aumenta
<zurdito> viste el videito del tano pasman
<maestrolinux> con el poco internet que tengo me da fiaca bajar debian o poner arch
<zurdito> lo pasaron en el noticiero
<maestrolinux> no todo el dia instalando el ubuntu este
<maestrolinux> vos con que distro andas
<maestrolinux> si me sigue rompiendo las 00 me pongo windows vista
<zurdito> maestrolinux:
<zurdito> una maza el video un cago de risa
<zurdito> estoy con debian
<zurdito> fiel a el
<maestrolinux> testing
<maestrolinux> ¿
<zurdito> squeeze
<zurdito> es la misma mierda
<maestrolinux> yo no entiendo que hace ubuntu con la placa de video
<zurdito> reconocio todo el hardware a la perfeccíon
<maestrolinux> y eso que tiene 48 procesadores de 700 mhz
<maestrolinux> prove puppy
<maestrolinux> lo mismo 11000 fps
<zurdito> el de mama
<maestrolinux> sep
<maestrolinux> prove zenwalk basado en slack
<maestrolinux> lo mismo
<maestrolinux> por eso no entiendo los 2000 fps de esto
<zurdito> salio lo mismo para ubuntu una distro argentina estrella roja
 * maestrolinux is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<zurdito> linda distro en cd live reconoce todo y da la opcion de instalar
<zurdito> no tuve problema con dhcp y wlan0
 * maestrolinux is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<maestrolinux> os[Linux 2.6.38-8-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "natty" 11.04] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.40GHz] mem[Physical: 2.5GB, 81.6% free] disk[Total: 144.8GB, 82.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220]] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live! 5.11: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia2: SAA7134 - SAA7134]
<maestrolinux> video[nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 220] @ Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub]
<maestrolinux> voy a darle 1 oportunidad
<maestrolinux> sino mañana pone el slackware
<zurdito> es de 512 la placa de video no ?
<maestrolinux> 1024 ddr3
<zurdito> woww
<zurdito> muy buena
<maestrolinux> si en win$ vuela para editar video
<zurdito> supera la 9200 creo que era
<zurdito> tenes el disco en 2 ?
<zurdito> particionado
<maestrolinux> si esta la mande a traer de eeuu es EVGA original
<maestrolinux> si esta en 2
<zurdito> groso
<maestrolinux> y que desktop usas en debian
<maestrolinux> gnome / kde ??¿
<maestrolinux> que le mandaste
<zurdito> sencillo gnome
<zurdito> con un conky a la derecha
<zurdito> probe el nessus web un cliente
<maestrolinux> si
<zurdito> seguro lo ubicas es parecido al nmap pero con mas opciones
<maestrolinux> si auditoria de seguridad
<zurdito> un show
<zurdito> nada que ver al nessus de antes
<maestrolinux> ya vengo
<zurdito> oky
<Lautaro> hola gente
<Lautaro> hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con un problemita de video ?
<sambalespetri> Lautaro: Describí el problema. Quien sepa te ayudará
<Lautaro> bien el problema es el siguiente:
<Lautaro> luego de cambiar mi placa de video (nvidia) a mi actual ATI
<Lautaro> instalo los drivers correspondientes, reinicio la pc
<Lautaro> y el monitor queda en stand by con el mensaje de "resolucion incorrecta"
<Lautaro> ejecuto ctrl alt f1 , pruebo con el comando Xrandr para cambiar la resolucion
<Lautaro> pero sale el mensaje "Can't open display"
<Lautaro> ese seria todo el problema. si hay alguien dispuesto a ayudar lo agradeceria mucho
<liljoker09> Buenas, Alguien me puede ayudar como acelerar el traspaso de informacion del disco duro a la usb. Que no entiendo porke tarde 1hora para copiar 2gb al pendrive. Ya desactive todo lo que satura mi procesador y compiz tambien.
<neoranger1> hola gente!!
<neoranger1> necesito su ayuda
<liljoker09> igual yo necesito ayuda
<liljoker09> Alguien me puede ayudar como acelerar el traspaso de informacion del disco duro a la usb. Que no entiendo porke tarde 1hora para copiar 2gb al pendrive. Ya desactive todo lo que satura mi procesador y compiz tambien.
<neoranger1> estaba usando una maquina virtual en mi linux mint y al tirarme error tuve que reiniciar. Cuando aparece la pantalla de login me tira un error diciendo que no esta instalado el gestor de energia correcto. al meter la pass no puedo entrar al sistema. la interface es bien basica
<liljoker09> neoranger1, dime si tu disco duro donde se instalo mint esta lleno
<neoranger1> no
<liljoker09> tenia el mismo problema pero era porque tenia lleno el disco de raiz y la solucion es borrar archivos
<liljoker09> neoranger1, estabas actualizando algo
<neoranger1> estaba instalando un programa en la maquina virtual
<liljoker09> ps que raro
<neoranger1> pero el disco virtual esta en el home
<neoranger1> y se estaba llenando y a su vez lleno el real
<liljoker09> si estoy seguro que ya llenastes el home no ahi otra explicacion
<liljoker09> porke solo ese error sale cuando se llena el disco de raiz o el home
<neoranger1> ahi borre cosas, reinicio y me fijo
<neoranger1> gracias liljoker09
<liljoker09> creo que ambos estan en el mismo disco
<dev1ced> hola a todos desde cuba
<dev1ced> necesito ayuda con tarjeta capturadora
 * unknow dew
<wicope> hola tengo internet a través de un pendrive usb de yoigo. Funciona el internet y no me funciona skype. Me pasa en linux y windows. Gracias
<fzeta> wicope:   a que te refieres cuándo dices, que no te funciona skype?
<wicope> hola fzeta, me dice error de conexión P2P (algo similar). Me refiero a que no se conecta
<fzeta> ahhh pues...mmm ni idea pense que era otra cuestión;) ten paciencia que puede que alguien sepa la respuesta
<wicope> fzeta gracias por ayudar, otro dato: el usb de yoigo no utiliza network-manager. Utiliza un comando para conectarse. Tal vez skype sólo funcione por network-manager...
<maracuya-detecti> hola
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<novato> alguien sabe que tan estable es ubuntu 11.04 de 64 bits
<fosco_> tanto como la de 32
<novato> y se instala = que la de 32??
<novato> es que no se cual instalar acabo de comprat un equipo pero es de 64bits
<novato> nose cual vercion me combendria mas intalar
<fosco_> funciona exactamente igual
<novato> no tiene alguna ventaja o desventaja??
<novato> tiene los mismo efectos y eso??
<fosco_> todo igual
<novato> y seria mejor intalar la vercion 11.04 o la 10.10 de 64 bits
<fosco_> en general se recomienda siempre la mas nueva
<fosco_> aunque en este caso hay un cambio de interfaz importante y no sabría decirte
<berarma> novato: si no sabes cual instalar irías mejor con la de 32 bits
<berarma> res recomendable la última versión o la última LTS
<erAbuelo> porque la de 32 ?
<fosco_> aquí mucha gente sigue pensando que la de 64 da errores
<erAbuelo> y que la tierra es plana, no?
<novato> es que en mi lap tengo ubuntu 10.10 pero mi PC que compre tiene grandes capacidades y no queiro desaprovecharlas y eso por eso nose cual sea la diferencia ya que no se si pueda instalar los mismos programas que en la de 32
<fosco_> novato, son exactamene iguales
<berarma> no digo que dé errores, yo uso sistemas de 64 bits
<novato> y no se cuelgan??
<berarma> los sistemas de 64 bits pueden rendir menos en aplicaciones que no aprovechan los 64 bits
<erAbuelo> y eso lo has comprobado ?
<berarma> bueno... me quedaría a charlar con vosotros pero no tengo tiempo, lo siento
<novato> como que en las aplicaciones no entiendo osea que no carga todo
<fosco_> novato, funcionan exactamente igual (tercera vez que lo digo)
<novato> mm ok y cual otra distro de linux me recomiendaan es que tengo vastante disco duro
<novato> y pues como eliminare windows
<novato> pues para no desaprovechar y probar mas vercines de linux
<fosco_> con una es suficiente
<novato> ok probare la de 64 aver que tal me va
<fosco_> bien
<fosco_> si tienes algun problema ya sabes donde estamos
<Xriveryk> buenos dias... algo temprano... ayer estuve averiguando por como logro tener la interfaz del 11.04  y de un momento a otro me quedo el pc sin los panel y muy lento.. que podria ser??? me dijeron que instalara el gnome-desktop y desde ahi se daño.. lo desisntale y aun sigue igual
<fosco_> para poder usar unity debes teenr aceleracion grafica
<fosco_> antes de nada consigue eso
<berarma> Xriveryk: tenías que instalar ubuntu-desktop
 * arlette is away: Me fui a la universidad, yo estudio aunque no lo creas xD vuelvo a las 11am más tardar...
<rios> buenas alguien tiene una idea de como hago que el compiz trabaje con una Nvidia 7300 gs en ubuntu 11.04
<Nonuco> hola buen dia
<Nonuco> esta bien esto sudo apt-get install Adobe Flash Player
<rios> espera
<Nonuco> alguien me podria decir como instalarlo por favor
<Nonuco> ok rios espero
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<xangua> o lo instalas del centro de software Nonuco
<xangua> como quieras
<Nonuco> gracias xangua
<rios> xangua le dio a la que es
<xangua> ¿¿
<rios> desde el centro de software es mas que facil
<rios> alquien ya le ,paso lo del compiz
<Nonuco> xangua no quiere sera porque estoy usando desde un cd el sistema operativo?
<Nonuco> rios como se llama la aplicasion desde el centro de software?
<rios> ya lo nombraste centro de software de ubuntu
<fosco_> Nonuco: que aplicacion buscas?
<rios> y si lo usas desde cd no te da pues si mal no recuerdo creo que la memoria fisica del sistema no te da
<Nonuco> flashplugin-installer
<Nonuco> para poder ver mis video
<fosco_> Nonuco: abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fosco_> funciona igual desde CD o desde sistema instalado
<Nonuco> ok fosco
<rios> búscalo en centro de software de ubuntu
<rios> mmm ya
<Nonuco> fosco ese update durara mucho?
<fosco_> no
<rios> fosco
<fosco_> dime
<Nonuco> mandame el link de copy paste para que veas lo que me sale
<fosco_> pastebin.com
<rios> sabes alguna solución del problema de compiz con ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> rios: que problema?
<rios> pues no activa los efectos
<fosco_> estas usando unity?
<rios> sip
<fosco_> en ese caso ya tienes los efectos activados
<fosco_> unity es un efecto de compiz
<rios> pues el cubo no me da
<fosco_> si quieres configurar manualmente los ejectos abre un terminal y escribe ccsm
<fosco_> te dirá lo que debes instalar
<rios> los efectos de ventana
<xangua> google configurar cubo unity
<rios> ya
<fosco_> de todas maneras unity y la personalización de efectos no se llevan muy bien
<rios> ya me pongo a eso
<fosco_> es fácil que unity deje de funcionar
<Nonuco> http://pastebin.com/Kui8y4Z8
<fosco_> si eso llega a pasar ejecuta en un terminal unity --reset para dejarlo como al principio
<rios> bueno si no me da lo dejo asi hasta que lo solucionen con un parche o algo
<Nonuco> ahora si fosco gracias
<fosco_> Nonuco: correcto, ejecuta la segunda parte del comando
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<fosco_> ok
<Nonuco> ya lo hice
<Nonuco> cool
<Nonuco> gracias amigo
<fosco_> de nada
<Nonuco> otra pregunta alguien save como cargar mis draiver sata a mis discos duros
<fosco_> en principio no es necesario cargar ningun driver
<fosco_> el kernel debería reconocer y configurar todo tu hardware automaticamente
<Nonuco> en mi caso no fosco
<Nonuco> te cuento que me paso
<fosco_> ok
<Nonuco> tla pc me estaba dando problema con la disquetera al apagar mi equico en xp entonces desidi reconectar todo en la tarjeta madre de mi pc
<Nonuco> cuando lo hice todo andaba bien
<Nonuco> pero no me di cuenta de que no m estaba leyendo unas de mis dos quemadoras
<Nonuco> vorvi a reconectar todo
<Nonuco> i nada de leerla
<fosco_> por lo que dices es muy posible que alguna de las conexiones esté mal, has revisado bien los cables?
<Nonuco> desici quitar la pila que llevan las tarjetas madres i e perdido la configurasion
<Nonuco> i no me lee los discos
<aguitel> nunca vi un tio que escriba tan mal
<mgl1> hola a todos
<Nonuco> fosco yo soy tecnico en reparasion de pc
<Nonuco> i se que el error es asi
<fosco_> incluso los técnicos pueden cometer errores :)
<fosco_> revisa bien las conexiones
<Xriveryk> como logro recuperar los panel???
<Nonuco> cuando instalas xp
<fosco_> Xriveryk: de que panel hablas
<Xriveryk> los inferiores y superiores en ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> Xriveryk: si estás usando unity ya no existen esos paneles
<Nonuco> i no cargas los draiver sata i activas la defaul de la tarjeta madre si antes no cargaste los drives del sata  no te reconoce los discos al conectarlos denuevo
<fosco_> si estás usando el escritorio clásico de gnome abre un terminal y ejecuta gnome-panel &
<Nonuco> seguro no has visto eso porque sucede el caso que si lo intalas sin los driver sata solo si no kitas las pilas del driver i desconectas los discos duros te duraria años
<fosco_> Nonuco: no soy experto en hardware, pero sí puedo decirte que mi ordenador nunca ha tenido win (ni drivers de win) y los dos discos sata que tengo funcionan perfectamente en ubuntu
<Xriveryk> fosco_: si lo se pero es que me quedo como el ubuntu clasico pero sin los panel ..osea no tengo acceso a los paquetes ni lugares.... y me quedo un poco lento
<maestrolinux> alguno sabe porque anda tan pobre las nvidia en ubuntu
<mgl1> Tengo un problemita. Tengo Ubuntu 10.04 y cada tanto se bloquea el teclado, si reinicio como root  puedo trabajar, si creo un nuevo usuario también. Justo antes de que se bloquee me había quedado apretando la tecla ctrl y apareció un mensaje de accesibilidad, creé un nuevo usuario e intenté recrear el bloqueo pero no puda ¿Alguna sugerencia?
<maestrolinux> con el driver privativo
<fosco_> Xriveryk: puedes probar a reiniciar la configuración de los paneles con el comando gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<fosco_> si eso no funciona puedes probar a reiniciar la configuración de todo el escritorio con gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<erAbuelo> menudo tecnico
<fosco_> maestrolinux: la mio funciona perfecta
<maestrolinux> fosco_, cuantas fps hace
<fosco_> mía*
<maestrolinux>  glxgears
<maestrolinux> a mi en slack o puppy suelo tener 11000
<maestrolinux> en ubuntu 2000
<fosco_> maestrolinux: usando glxgears (que no es muy fiable porque NO es un benchmark) obtengo esto:
<fosco_> 20177 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4032.825 FPS
<maestrolinux> ok que placa es
<fosco_> Geforce 8600 GT
<erAbuelo> viejilla no?
<fosco_> ya tiene un tiempo, sí
<maestrolinux> yo tengo 220gt con 48 procesadores cuda de 700 mhz y 1 gyga ddr3
<Nonuco> ok fosco el lio es que yo uso windows linux esta bloqueado a lo que yo uso en xp si no fuera un gusto usar linux se que es mejor mas ligero i todo
<mgl1> Perdón por insistir ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias (fíjense que escribo bien :))
<Xriveryk> fosco_: no pasa nada....
<Nonuco> gracias de todos modos mere como cargar esos driver desde ubuntu
<erAbuelo> mgl1: por lo que pones puede ser cosa de la configuracion de accesibilidad, revisalo
<erAbuelo> que drivers ?
<fosco_> Nonuco: no pierdas el tiempo con eso, ubuntu NO necesita esos drivers
<fosco_> Xriveryk: has reiniciado la sesion?
<Xriveryk> no tengo como por que no me salen las barras... como seria el comando para eso ??
<fosco_> mgl1: puedes permitirte reiniciar la configuracion de gnome?
<Nonuco> no es para ubuntu los driver fosco
<Nonuco> es para el disco de xp
<fosco_> Nonuco: si no es para ubuntu no es temática de este canal
<fosco_> diŕigete al canal adecuado
<fosco_> Xriveryk: reinicia el sistema entero y acabas antes
<Nonuco> cual es el canal adecuado?
<fosco_> ##windows supongo
<Nonuco> jajajajajajajaja
<mgl1> gente entré a la parte de accecibilidad pero no encontré nada que me indicara teclado bloqueado
<Xriveryk> fosco_ : ok ese si lo se como .... y ademas me sale esta linea cuando trato de reiniciar... " /dev/sda6  will be checked for errors at next reboot"  que puede ser para corregirla antes de reiniicar??
<erAbuelo> mgl1: fosco_ | mgl1: puedes permitirte reiniciar la configuracion de gnome? <--
<mgl1> fosco_:  como sería lo de reiniciar?
<Nonuco> siempre tiranole a windows ustedes le odiian a windows
<xangua> .....
<fosco_> Nonuco: no odio a nadie, solo digo que cada duda va en su lugar
<erAbuelo> Nonuco: aprende a escribir, no entiendo ni la cuarta parte de lo que dices.
<fosco_> y las dudas sobre drivers de windows no van aqui
<mgl1> fosco_:  como sería lo de reiniciar gnome?
<xangua> Nonuco: y tu preguntando cosas de windows en un canal de ubuntu......o sea¿¿
<mgl1> perdon era a erAbuelo
<fosco_> mgl1 gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
<Nonuco> ok entiendo fosco
<mgl1> ok gracias
<Nonuco> no pregunte por windows
<Nonuco> dije cargar unos driver sata
<Nonuco> a mis discos
<mgl1> fosco una pregunta esto que cambios produce? ¿tengo que hacer copias de resguardo?
<Nonuco> i mensione xp
<Nonuco> para que uvieran una parte de la idea de que queria hacer
<fosco_> mgl1: borrará todas las personalizaciones en el escritorio gnome y sus aplicaciones
<fosco_> incluyendo las personalizaciones en accesibilidad
<Nonuco> ademas windows va con linux
<mgl1> fosco_:  tengo que ejecutar esas órdenes desde el terminal en el usuario bloqueado? Perdón pero estoy aprendiendo
<Nonuco> porque si no para que tienen a wine
<fosco_> mgl1: en un terminal (grafico o texto da igual) con el usuario al que le pasa
<Nonuco> asi que cabe en este tema hablar de xp
<Nonuco> sabes que representa usar linux?
<erAbuelo> otro evangelizador :S
<Nonuco> problemas
<Nonuco> todo el que usa linux
<riveryk_> fosco_ : ya reinicie y sigue iggual ....
<Nonuco> por obligasion tiene que sentarse a hacerles preguntas a ustedes
<fosco_> riveryk_: si lanzas gnome-panel & ves algun mensaje de error?
<Nonuco> aki se hacen millones de preguntas al dia
<mgl1> Nonuco:  perdón por meterme en la charla pero a pesar de tener poca experiencia en Linux discrepo con tu opinión
<fosco_> Nonuco: dejalo ya, si tienes algun tema de soporte de ubuntu plantealo e intentaremos ayudarte
<xangua> !ot | Nonuco
<kubot> Nonuco: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<fosco_> todo lo demás guardatelo
<sisa_> hola, aplicacion ubuntu para localizar texto en archivos?
<fosco_> sisa_: grep texto archivo
<mgl1> Nonuco:  para mi Linux representa una filosofía colaborativa, solidaria y libre
<sisa_> fosco_: vale lo pruebo.. gracias
<Nonuco> mgll
<Nonuco> a que te metes diario a este chat
<Nonuco> si o no¿?
<xangua> !ot | Nonuco mgl1
<kubot> Nonuco mgl1: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mgl1> Nouco no es la segunda vez
<mgl1> yo hace años que uso SL aún bajo windows 98 (el últimoque tuve)
<mgl1> y siempre encuantro gente diopuesta a ayudarme y a darme parte de su tiempo
<mgl1> perdon
<Nonuco> mgll no lo niegues el que no sabe que existe este software de irc cuando instalan ubuntu por primera ves
<Nonuco> se jode sabe porque porque no sabra que hacer
<mgl1> gracias a todos como siempre y voy a seguir tus consejos fusco
<riveryk_> fosco_: eso lo arreglo  :O
<riveryk_> gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<riveryk_> fosco_: ahora como logro poner la interfaz de unitty ... y si necesito aceleracion grafica como hago para saber si puedo o no puedo??
<mgl1> Nonuco:  Este debate no es para este canal respetemos eso
<fosco_> para comprobar la aceleracion grafica ejecuta glxinfo | grep -i render
<riveryk_> fosco_: el gnome-panel hace que me salgan de nuevo los paneles pero al cerrar el temrinal se vuelven a desaparecer... como los pongo definitivo?
<fosco_> riveryk_: abre gnome-session-properties
<fosco_> haces una entrada nueva, le llamas panel y en comando pones gnome-panel
<xangua> riveryk_: gnome-panel &
<fosco_> por algun motivo no lo está cargando al inicio
<xangua> como te habían dicho antes
<xangua> con que se ejecuten de nuevo debería bastar, o en mi caso así pasaba cuando quitaba el panel para quedar solo con un 'dock'
<riveryk_> gnome-panel o gnome-panel & ??
<fosco_> desde terminal gnome-panel &
<fosco_> desde gnome-session-properties gnome-panel
<fosco_> si quieres lanzarlo desde terminal y que no se quite el panel al cerrar el terminal cierralo con el comando exit en lugar de el botón cerrar
<riveryk_> pervoy a cerrar sesion a ver si ya me carga de una
<mgl1> erAbuelo:  tengo una duda ¿Cómo se hace para dirigirse a más de una presona a la vez como hiciste vos?
<sisa_> algun otro buscador de archivo y texto que de resultados?
<fosco_> mgl1: eso depende del programa de irc que estés usando, en xchat por ejemplo escribes las primeras letras de un nick y pulsas tabulador
<mgl1> chatzilla
<fosco_> sisa_: lo que necesitas es grep, puedes aprender a usarlo bien leyendo su página de manual
<mgl1> si pero vos lograste pones 2 niks
<fosco_> o si nos dices exactamente lo que quieres hacer podemos ayudarte mejor
<mgl1> el mio y el de fousco
<sisa_> fosco_: vale
<fosco_> mgl1: nombrar a dos personas es tan facil como escribir sus nombres, yo sólo te he dicho una manera más rápida de hacerlo
<Xriveryk> fosco_: listo ya me cargo la barra pero sigue un poco lento... como en camara lenta...
<mgl1> fosco_:  | conoscao
<fosco_> eso ya es más dificil de diagnosticar
<mgl1> fosco_: | sisa_
<mgl1> ah lo logré
<mgl1> gracias
<fosco_> Xriveryk: abre una consola ejecuta top y mira si algun proceso está saturando los recursos
<maestrolinux> fosco_, prove un juego Nexuiz en altisima calidad y anda muy bien !!!
<fosco_> maestrolinux: ya te dije q las nvidia funcionaban bien
<fosco_> glxgears no es fiable como benchmark
<maestrolinux> ok confirmado
<sisa_> ah pos si uno tras un tab otro ...etc.
<maestrolinux> nos vemos voy a trabajar (algo jajaj)
<mgl1> ADIOS
<sisa_> hay alguna manera de que ufw cortafuego se active sin mas... ?
<fosco_> sisa_: el cortafuegos va activado por defecto pero sin reglas definidas
<fosco_> simplemente define reglas y ya tendrás el cortafuegos levantado al iniciar
<fosco_> de todas maneras para un uso de escritorio no es necesario cortafuegos
<sisa_> fosco_: cual? el firestarter? pero yo quierro el ufw cortafuego...
<fosco_> firestarter o ufw son solo interfaces para configurar el cortafuegos
<fosco_> el cortafuegos en si mismo es una parte del kernel
<Xriveryk> fosco_ : si es en la columna de mem el numero mas alto es 5.9 y es el Xorg
<fosco_> pero repito, a menos que tengas algun requerimiento especial de seguridad un cortafuegos no es necesario
<fosco_> Xriveryk: pues no, eso no puede causar el retraso, posiblemente hayas manipulado la configuracion del entorno grafico y hay quedado "tocado"
<fosco_> prueba a instalar el driver privativo de tu grafica
<Xriveryk> es que creo que eso fue lo que paso por tratar de tener la interfaz de unitty ..... como puedo dejarlo  predetemrinado como antes?
<fosco_> Xriveryk: eso depende de lo que hicieses o tocases, yo no puedo saberlo
<Xriveryk> lo que hice fue darle en el compiz que pusiera valores predeteminados... luego instale el ubuntu-desktop y ahi paso todo...
<fosco_> a saber
<fosco_> en principio eso no debería cambiar absolutamente nada
<Xriveryk> mmmmm... como podria vovler mi sistema a un estado estandar o predetrminado. ode "fabrica" para que me quede normal?
<fosco_> reinstalandolo
<xangua> borando todas las configuraciones en el home
<Xriveryk> y como logro recobrar la configuracion desde el home?
<fosco_> borrar esas configuraciones sólo hará eso, borrar las configuraciones
<fosco_> no dejará el sistema como recien instalado
<fosco_> si por ejemplo instalaste o desinstalaste un programa eso no cambiará
<Xriveryk> pero reinstalando perderia programas y trabajos hechos... necesito algto que me lo arregle sin perder info
<fosco_> saca copia de seguridad de tus archivo y reinstala
<fosco_> es lo más efectivo
<sisa_> No se por que esta pasando que muchas web a las que entro tardan en cargarse y otras definitivamente no se cargan... algo ta pasando pero es en mi ordenata...porque desde otro equipo se navega normal....
<sisa_> m cachis....
<fosco_> sisa_: eso puede pasar precisamente por establecer mal las reglas del firewall
<fosco_> piensalo bien, a menos q necesites expresamente el firewall por algun motivo concreto te recomiendo que no lo uses
<sisa_> fosco_: es k no he establecido ninguna regla....
<fosco_> ya, pero lo estás toqueteando
<erAbuelo> alaaaa
<sisa_> primero no se cargaba firefox, entre modo recuperacion... firefox-safe-...
<sisa_> desintale complementos que no me servian, no por ke supiera que generaban problemas....
<atotclic> buenas
<sisa_> la memo se cuelga... y el en registro del procesador... uso va dentado... eso no ta bien...
<sisa_> Qeu pasa si reinstalo dejando el home, con aptoncd podre recuperar la lista de repos y todos las aplicaciones instaladas?
<Xriveryk> fosco_: me podrias repetir el comando apra concoer las caracteristicas de mi targeta de video y como itnertpretar la respuesta?
<Xriveryk> instale el unitty 2D pero es como mezclado con le ubuntu clasico en la interfaz... como logro que me quede solo unitty?
<adriel> hola a todos
<adriel> es posible crear una barra de herramientas como la que traee el sistema operativo ubuntu 10.10 en ubuntu 11.04?
<adriel> lo que pasa es que tengo un conficto con los efectos compiz 3d o cubo y la barra que traee el ubuntu 11.04 y quiero saber como puedo tener las mismas opciones pero con otra barra
<adriel> alguien puede ayudarme?
<adriel> hola
<berarma> prueba a iniciar con la sesión Ubuntu Classic
<adriel> y no pasa nada con la configuracion que tengo
<Thekernel> buenas señores
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<novato> hola a todos acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04 y nose por que pero al instalar el compiz y eso se me colgo y ya no se ve nada al enttrar solo una pnatalla morada la del fondo de escritorio y ya reinicie y todo sigue = no puedo ver nada mas que la pantalla morada alguien sabe como entrar esque ya probe y no puedo
<erAbuelo> dejalo que termine de cargar
<fosco_> novato: sal a modo texto con ctrl+alt+f1 pones ahi los datos de usuario/contraseña
<fosco_> y ejecutas unity --reset
<fosco_> una vez acabado reinicia el ordenador con sudo reboot
<novato> ok
<fosco_> creo que ha sido a ti al que esta mañana le he avisado de que si jugaba con el compiz pasaría eso
<novato> mm? no recuerdo
<novato> pero mi PC tiene 1GB de targeta de video
<novato> ati
<novato> 6GB ram
<novato> 1TB disco duro y phenom x4
<novato> no se supone que debe de cargar
<fosco_> eso no tiene nada q ver
<novato> yta le di unity --reset y dice que proceso no encontrado
<fosco_> no es un tema hardware es un tema software
<novato> pero apenas lo acabo de instalar
<novato> recien reinici y eso paso
<fosco_> novato: correcto, reinicia y ya tendrás unity de vuelta
<fosco_> y recuerda no tocar las opciones de compiz
<novato> eso significa que no podre tener el cubo y eso que tengo en mi lap con el 10.10??
<fosco_> si quieres tener ese tipo de efectos es mejor que uses el escritorio clasico de gnome
<novato> y como se pone
<fosco_> al iniciar sesion cuando pones el usuario puedes elegir el tipo de entorno
<novato> o tengo que regresar a 10.10
<novato> es que le di que iniciara automaticamente
<fosco_> pues quitaselo
<novato> en users verdad??
<fosco_> en sistema - administracion - pantalla de entrada
<novato> ok
<novato> y eso si me dara mas estabilidad??
<novato> es que es el unico sistema que le meti
<novato> no se si sea bueno meter uno asi commo de respaldo para este tipo de cosas
<fosco_> eso te permitirá configurar compiz de la misma manera que hacías en la 10.10
<novato> hoo ya osea el entorno sera el mismo y todo solo que mas actual no??
<novato> en los programas y eso??
<fosco_> no entiendo de que hablas
<fosco_> si arrancas en modo clasico podrás manipular compiz
<fosco_> si arrancas en modo unity no
<novato> si osea que ya no se podra mas poner esos efectos nunca mas en el entorno nuevo a 11.04
<novato> en todo lo que use ese sistema si no uso el clasico??
<novato> por que para poder manipular el compiz hay que tener el viejo sistema instalado no??
<novato> o bueno el escritorio??
<fosco_> seguramente sí se puede, pero unity se vuelve bastante inestable con según qué configuraciones de compiz
<fosco_> y pasa lo q te ha pasado a ti
<novato> hoo ya osea entonces solo sera un tiempo en que este sin el compiz en el escritorio normal de 11.04
<novato> ??
<novato> ya me meti a modo clasico de ubuntu y ahora no solo no jalan los efectos de compiz sino que tambine se desaparecieron los botones de arriva esos que sirven para cerrar la ventana y asi
<fosco_> para activar los efectos ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> y no cierres esa terminal
<novato> ok
<novato> la cierro hasta que ella solita acabe todo??
<fosco_> si cierras ese terminal te vuelves a quedar sin efectos
<fosco_> todo esto es temporal, la idea es que si te acaba convenciendo y este es el escritorio definitivo que quieres usar ya lo modificaremos para que estos cambios se queden fijos siempre
<fosco_> pero no vale la pena ponerse a cambiar cosas y que después de horas de guiarte me digas "bueno es igual, me vuelvo a unity"
<novato> ok pero es que le di ese comando y no pasa nada solo se quedo asi como trabajando pero abri una nueva ventana y aun no  le salen los botones para cerrar y eso que estan en la esquina superior izquierda
<novato> y no puedo mover las ventanas para ningun lado
<novato> se quedan asi como tiesas
<Chungo> alt + arrastrar
<Chungo> claro... que no es la idea
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: (compiz --replace &) ← asi no se queda sin efectos no?
<Tarrasquero> digo cerrando la terminal
<kenshin> buenas
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<kenshin> que tal como les va?
<fosco_> Tarrasquero: pruebalo y verás que pasa :)
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: no uso compiz
<fosco_> si cierras la terminal se cierra igual
<fosco_> la manera correcta sería lanzar el comando desde alt+f2 o salir del terminal tecleando exit
<Tarrasquero> fosco_: eso no pasa con cualquier aplicacion
<fosco_> no he dicho que no
<novato> ya probe y aun sigue =
<kenshin> que sucede a ver si puedo ser de ayudaç
<Tarrasquero> ya, pero con compiz si, a eso te refieres...
<fosco_> me molesta bastante tener que ir dando explicaciones sobre las ayudas que doy
<kenshin> ok
<fosco_> y más si nos metemos en conversaciones absurdas
<kenshin> no molesto entonces
<novato> no sera que la version 11.04 es muy inestable y por eso no jala bien como deveria u_u
<kenshin> si es realmente inestable asi sea lts
 * Tarrasquero cree que esto se parece cada vez mas a hispano
<kenshin> realmente me parece inestable desde la 10.10
<novato> pero la 10.10 no ha dado muchos problemas
<kenshin> depende que uses
<novato> exepto cuando usaba open arena
<novato> en la 10.10 si tenia todo full efectos y eso
<kenshin> a mi me daba error para usar medusa4
<kenshin> pero en la portatil
<kenshin> yo tengo 11.04
<kenshin> y me carganban los efectos
<kenshin> que quieres hacer ??
<novato> ponerle el cubo y esso del compiz
<kenshin> a ver hermanito
<novato> es que al ponerlos se pone asi todo como congelado
<kenshin> primero el cubo en la 11.04 no sirve
<kenshin> çni siquiera cargando por el gnome clasicc
<novato> y entonces ya no se podra ver ese efecto tan especial que tenia nunca mas u_u
<kenshin> te va a reventar el gnome
<kenshin> ya que tiene un pluging llamado unity
<kenshin> y ese da error
<novato> si creo eso paso se me pone asi tod mal
<novato> cuando le doy en ese efecto
<kenshin> si te da un error al cargar los paneles
<kenshin> y no aparece nada
<novato> si
<novato> entonces es error de fabrica??
<kenshin> mientras tengas esa libreria estas mal
<kenshin> realmente si
<novato> hoo que mal yo queria poner los efectos
<novato> pense que ubuntu era el sistema mas perfecto que el hombre ha construido jamas U_U
<kenshin> es la inmadurez de la interfaz que usa
<kenshin> el Unity
<kenshin> pues si los demas efectos sirven
<kenshin> hay uno que es en arco que se ve muy bien
<novato> y se pueden poner las ventanas de gelatina?
<novato> si lo probare yo creo un tiempo es que ya me habia acostumbrado a los efectos de el anterior aun que el nuevo panel de este 11.04 esta muy llamativo tambien
<kenshin> a mi gusto no
<novato> y se podra instalar en este 11.04 maple y matlab??
<novato> como en el 10.10
<berarma> con ubuntu classic no están disponibles los efectos?
<kenshin> si esta
<berarma> debería desactivarse el plugin de unity
<kenshin> solo debes
<kenshin> agregar al inicio
<kenshin> el comando compiz --replace
<novato> miren este video que encontre en youtube
<novato> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjhFz-wv6Qw
<novato> nose que dice pero creo anda hablando algo de el cubo
<kenshin> eso activa los efectos
<kenshin> si lo activas se te va a descuadrar el gnome
<kenshin> ya que el unity se une a demasiados plungins del sistema
<berarma> me refiero a la pestaña efectos en apariencia
<kenshin> no el silenciador no lo permite
<kenshin> pero con ese comando lo activas
<novato> pero como le hizo el del video el si le pude poner el efecto y as
<novato> i
<berarma> http://www.n00bsonubuntu.net/content/enable-desktop-effects-on-ubuntu-unity-11-04-natty-narwhal/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+N00bsOnUbuntu+%28n00bs+on+Ubuntu%29
<berarma> me suena haber visto los efectos con unity, creo que se puede hacer desde ccsm
<fzeta> iep! compañia nas tardes;)
<kenshin> ok
<kenshin> dejame ver
<novato> ok
<novato> bueno amigos muchas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron
<novato> ahora me tengo que ir pero mas tarde le seguire
<novato> probando aver que sale y ya si puedo hacer algo al respecto con gusto les dire como
<novato> muchas gracias a todos de verdad
<novato> bueno me tengo que ir chao
<mosh> alguien ha visto al arp¡?
<PunkiD> saludos ubunteros!
<PunkiD> necesito un gran favor ;)
<PunkiD> alguno de uds usa un lcd que soporte resolucion de 1440x900
<PunkiD> seria tan amable de pasarme su edid =)
<berarma> para qué?
<PunkiD> berarma para poder usar esa resolucion en mi lcd
<berarma> con eso sólo?
<PunkiD> berarma sip solo el binario =)
<berarma> no sabía que servía
<PunkiD> me haces el favor de subirlo en algun hosting o me lo pasas por dcc
<PunkiD> si usas nvdia es facil hacerlo (va ... se como hacerlo ) sino tendras que instalar un paquete
<berarma> cómo?
<PunkiD> berarma te paso a explicar mi lcd tuvo unos inconvenientes electricos y se quemaron unos capacitadores, los cambie pero nunca mas lo pude usar en su resolucion nativa 1440x900 asi que siempre use un edid de otro lcd pero hace unos dias perdi toda la informacion del disco por un daño fisico del mismo
<berarma> cómo puede sacar mi edid?
<PunkiD> usas nvidia ?
<berarma> sí
<berarma> soy donante válido
<PunkiD> abrirs nvidia-settings
<berarma> mm, me suena
<PunkiD> luego en el arbol seleccionas tu lcd
<PunkiD> y le das click al boton acquire edid
<PunkiD> y lo guardas donde quieras :) y si por favor me lo pasas =)
<PunkiD> berarma si quieres te subo un pantallazo asi te guias mejor =)
<berarma> no, está claro, había visto esa opción pero no la había usado nunca
<PunkiD> uhmm no me llega :(
<PunkiD> berarma www.mediafire.com
<PunkiD> si no es mucha molestia lo puedes subir a ese hosting
<berarma> http://min.us/mepEtfV
<berarma> te sirve así?
<PunkiD> sip muchas gracias
<PunkiD> un segundo voy a probar si funciona
<berarma> descarga?
<PunkiD> cuanto soporta tu lcd berarma?
<berarma> 1440x900
<PunkiD> entonces no tendria que tener problemas ahora vengo voy a probarlo
<PunkiD> eahhhhhhhhhhhh
<PunkiD> funciono a la perfeccion
<PunkiD> muchas gracias berarma =)
<berarma> me alegro
<PunkiD> no sabes de la que me salvaste :) y de lo agradecido que estoy =)
<PunkiD> muchisimas gracias berarma :)
<berarma> ahora tienes un clon de mi monitor, cuídalo :)
<PunkiD> jejeje sipis :) voy a sacarlo de mi disco por que ya peto una v ez puede hacerlo de nuevo =)
<berarma> puedes decir al controlador que cargue el edid de un fichero?
<PunkiD> sip creando un xorg.conf en la seccion device le agregas la siguiente linea
<PunkiD> Option "CustomEDID" "CRT-0:/home/punkid/Desktop/edid.bin"
<berarma> no lo sabía, puede servir para algún monitor que tiene un edid incorrecto
<PunkiD> berarma sip el CRT-0 como la direccion cambia, igual siempre que no te reconoce el monitor usa CRT-* lo que cambia es el numero
<PakoTM> a las wenas noches..
<XuMuK> hola
<dzup> hola
<mosh> buen dia irc
<mosh> una pregunta sencilla cual es la sintaxis correcta en un batch de lo que fuera un char en c#?
<mosh> eso lo estoy haciendo mediante el shell con el edito nano
<adrian15> mosh: Un batch de msdos : BAT ??
<mosh> lo que pasa es que estoy haciendo un programa
<mosh> por medio del batsh
<mosh> has de cuenta abro el edito nano irc.txt, y me pongo a programar
<XuMuK> y que es este batsh? o_O
<mosh> pero mi duda es en este lenguaje cual es el char que seria en C# para asignar la variable
<Itxshell> justo eso iba a preguntar?
<adrian15> mosh: Te refieres a bash ?
<adrian15> mosh: Si es así lo más parecido sería un string. Vamos lo que era un array de caracteres en el viejo C. No sé como será en C#. VARIABLE="valor"
<Itxshell> mmm no suena nada mal ese nombre batsh ... seria la consola de batman}
<mosh> hahahhaa
<XuMuK> mosh, no se como en c#, pero en c++ para no hay ningun "char"... la syntaxis es variable type = value
<mosh> ok
<mosh> era una duda que tenia la variable string la estoy ingresando en el read VARIABLE
<mosh> no tengo problema
<mosh> y todas las numericas asi nada mas como si fueran un int
<mosh> en c
<mosh> pero bueno seguire navegando por aca, muchas gracias por tu ayuda adrian15 y XuMuK
<Itxshell> mosh visita esta pagina http://www.etnassoft.com/ hay muchos libros
<mosh> thanks Itxshell
<Amaeth> Buen día necesito ayuda con el gestor de control remoto q' remplazo a lirc, alguien me puede ayudar?
<mistic> hola
<mistic> una pregunta, siguen enviando a domicilio los cd de ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-14
<braiam> mistic: sendit cancelo ese servicio para particulares, solo esta para los Local Community Teams
<braiam> se fue... :/
<rommel_> buenas noches
<Tarrasquero> nas
<rommel_> alguien sabría como hacer para poder copiar un cd con temas de audio pero q solo tiene permiso de lectura mas no de ningun otro tipo
<Tarrasquero> rommel_: pasar musica del cd al pc o viceversa?
<rommel_> Tarrasquero: q tal,del cd al pc
<rommel_> por mas que quise hacerlo me salia imposible
<rommel_> enyre
<Tarrasquero> como lo haces?
<rommel_> entre a propiedades y me salia q solo se puede leer los archivos del cd q por sierto era sol audio
<rommel_> si si existe alguna manera
<rommel_> ya q intente de todas las maneras q conosco y nada
<Tarrasquero> cdrdao copy
<Tarrasquero> con el cd insertado, claro
<rommel_> Tarrasquero: solo pongo eso en donde en una terminal?
<Tarrasquero> si
<rommel_> y no saldra mas q no se puede copiar?
<rommel_> los rtemas
<rommel_> copia cualquier cosa o sol audio?
<Tarrasquero> man cdrdao
<rommel_> perdon
<rommel_> cdrdao copy
<braiam> rommel_: sí
<rommel_> o esto  man cdrdao q pongo
<rommel_> es lo mismo?
<Tarrasquero> man cdrdao = manual cdrdao
<rommel_> ok
<Tarrasquero> cdrdao copy = copiar cd
<rommel_> de cualquier tipo entonces
<Tarrasquero> por eso te dije que vieras el manual
<rommel_> ok en una terminal siempre?
<Tarrasquero> para que lo averigües por tí mismo
<rommel_> una consulta sera q se pueda hacer algo para que la informacion en la consola salga en español?
<rommel_> como poder guardar informacion en y poder ocultarla en la pc
<rommel_> ya q en una carpeta no puedo pegar texto y numeros
<braiam> rommel_: sobre lo del lenguaje «export LANG=es && export LC_ALL="es_**.UTF-8"», donde reemplazas los asteriscos por el pais
<rommel_> braiam:  que es lo q hay q poner desde export
<rommel_> por q es un tema todo en ingles y es bastante para poder traducirlo
<braiam> solo copia y pega lo que esta entre «...»
<chilicuil> rommel_: asegurate que tienes instalados manpages-es y manpages-es-extra
<rommel_> me dise q no existe el fichero
<braiam> rommel_: cambiando los asteriscos (*) por el codigo de tu pais
<rommel_> el codigo de telfono o?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643660/
<chilicuil> rommel_: o tambien http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/es/
<rommel_> chilicuil: y para q sirve eso
<chilicuil> rommel_: nada, solo son los manuales en español, crei haber leido que necesitabas leer uno en español
<rommel_> a gracias
<rommel_> no pensé q había alguna manera para q de una buenas vez en la consola se pueda leer en español mas aya de los comandos
<braiam> rommel_: «sudo apt-get install language-support-es language-pack-es-base»
<mari> holappp
<chilicuil> !hi mari
<kubot> mari: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<rommel_> sera si entonces
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/643662/
<rommel_> estoi cambando mis contraseñas como poder hacer para poder guardar esta iformacion en mi pc de manera oculta
<braiam> rommel_: en que pais vives?
<rommel_> braiam: porq lo decis,si es por lm q me imagino si
<rommel_> estoi en una perseguidera por parte de mi mujer
<rommel_> que me tiene loco y tratando constantemente de saber mis contraseñas y demas por no entrar en detalle
<braiam> ... no es por eso :/, es que no cambiaste los * en el comando que te dí deacuerdo con tu pais de residencia
<rommel_> solo deseo saver como ocultar un archivo
<rommel_> a sory
<rommel_> en argentina
<rommel_> no se si poner el codigo de telf
<rommel_> o cual otro?
<braiam> rommel_: entonces cambia los dos asteriscos por un AR
<rommel_> aver
<chilicuil> rommel_: cifrala, usa gpg
<rommel_> q le pongo eso delante del nombre o al final?
<chilicuil> rommel_: luego guardala como .485 en /dev
<rommel_> chilicuil:
<rommel_> que es gpg
<chilicuil> !man gpg
<kubot> gpg | gpg is the OpenPGP part of the GNU Privacy Guard (GnuPG). It is a toolto provide digital encryption and signing services using the OpenPGP standard. | Prueba « man gpg » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/gpg.1.html
<rommel_> bian me perdi al querer volver a los asteriscos
<rommel_> en la terminal
<chilicuil> rommel_: es un programa que hace indecifrable un documento, funciona a partir de 2 llaves, una publica y una privada, se relaciona con criptografia
<rommel_> q bueno
<rommel_> y q hay q instalarlo o ya esta en los repositorios de 10.04
<rommel_> me sigue saliendo en ingles lo de la terminal braian
<rommel_> cmo poder ver esto en español   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/gpg.1.html
<chilicuil> rommel_: si, http://www.lagg3r.com.ar/cifrado-de-archivos-en-ubuntu-usando-gpg/
<braiam> rommel_: usa tab para autocompletar los nombres
<braiam> rommel_: y en ese caso sería «export LANG=es && export LC_ALL="es_AR.UTF-8"»
<rommel_> regreso en un segundo
<otro_freddyhop> Gol de brasil LPM
<otro_freddyhop> Golaso
<braiam> otro_freddyhop: ejem... en #ubuntu-es-offtopic el marcador del partido ;P
<marti1125> ayuda
<marti1125> tengo mi webcam de mi laptop al reves
<marti1125> es una asus
<otro_freddyhop> marti1125 hola
<otro_freddyhop> que distro tenes?
<marti1125> ubuntu 10.04
<otro_freddyhop> que programa usas para ver la webcam?
<marti1125> cheese
<marti1125> pero en cheese
<marti1125> lo tengo que invertir
<tavo> http://ubuntico.wordpress.com/2009/11/05/imagen-de-cabeza-con-webcam-en-ubuntu-9-10/
<marti1125> esa opcion de Vflip no lo tengo, cuando lo instale
<otro_freddyhop> ni idea que podra ser..
<tavo> marti1125, o sea que bajaste el paquete que propone
<tavo> y no tenes la opcion?
<marti1125> si pues no lo tengo
<tavo> podes pasar una captura de la ventana
<tavo> subila a un servidor como imgur.com por ej
<tavo> marti1125, tenes tildada la opcion mirror?
<marti1125> lo que pasa
<marti1125> que no puedo ver
<marti1125> todo el programa
<tavo> ejecutaste v4l2ucp en un terminal
<marti1125> si
<tavo> no aparece la ventana ,en caso de no hacerlo que error te marca
<marti1125> mira http://imageshack.us/f/231/pantallazo1ur.png/
<tavo> ahh oka es demasiado grande te deja redimensionar o minimizar
<marti1125> nooo
<marti1125> me deja cambiar de tamaño :(
<tavo> dame un minuto
<marti1125> o
<marti1125> k
<rommel_> braiam: no pude hacer lo de la consola para que en adelente salga en español
<tavo> marti1125, es un bug en el programa presente en lucid
<tavo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/v4l2ucp/+bug/506752
<rommel_> chilicuil: ya hice lo de las claves esta muy bueno el post
<tavo> dame un poco de tiempo
<rommel_> pero ahora me borro la carpeta donde tenia la informacion a guardar
<rommel_> no me dejo hacer lo que sugieren despues
<tavo> marti1125, te encontre algo muy util que quiero que leas y me preguntas alguna duda
<tavo> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/invertir-imagen-webcam-caliente
<tavo> es la seccion 3.2
<rommel_> chilicuil: no puedo cifrar un archivo
<chilicuil> rommel_: te aparece algun error?
<rommel_> me gestiono la clave llegue hasta donde el ordenador te da el ok
<marti1125> v4l2ctrl -d /dev/video0 -s parametros ese comando no me funciona
<rommel_> no me sale haciendo boton derecho sobre le archivo no me sale cifrar
<rommel_> ademas dise a hay q generar un par de claves pero solo hice una
<tavo> marti1125,  no te genero un archivo
<tavo> se supone que te genera un archivo en el directorio donde te ubica la consola
<tavo> o sea en tu home
<marti1125> mira :D http://pastebin.com/AFupQQ06
<chilicuil> rommel_: haz seguido mal el tutorial en ese caso, si tienes que tener una llave publica y una privada, a la hr de cifrar tu archivo se usa tu llave publica
<rommel_> bueno y como poder eliminar y empesar denuebo
<tavo> marti1125,  hasta las manos estamos ,no tenes la opcion de vflip
<marti1125> :(
<marti1125> ahora..
<tavo> es por el bug que te mostre ...podrias ponerte primero reportarlo
<tavo> usa el contenido que pegaste en pastebin
<rommel_> chilicuil: se podra eliminar y empesar denuebo
<tavo> y dejame ver si hay otra solucion
<chilicuil> rommel_: si, solo ve a ~/.gnupg y elimina *.gpg
<tavo> marti1125, probaste los otros metodos del ultimo enlace
<rommel_> ~/.gnupg y elimina *.gpg    pongo eso en una terminal
<rommel_> '
<tavo> en realida es uno.seccion 3.1
<dzup> hola
<tavo> hola dzup
<dzup> hola, tavo
<tavo> como estas soy medio nuevo por aca
<tavo> rommel_, pones ~/.gnupg
<tavo> en un terminal
<tavo> y luego
<tavo> rm *.gpg
<nano_> alguien que sepa como poder,  usar los repositorios de debian stable enn ubuntu
<guampa> nano_: vas a romper cosas si agregas un repo de debian
<nano_> es que, quiero hacer a ubuntu mas estable
<nano_> a veces abro firefox, y por la nada se cierra
<dzup> >p
<nano_> o el actualizador dice que hay un problema y no puede abrirse, o no puedo instalar nada
<nano_> o asi
<guampa> agregar repos de debian no te va a solucionar nada
<nano_> bueno es que me han dicho, que
<nano_> las actualizaciones de ubuntu, son bastante inestables
<nano_> me gusta demasiado la interfaz
<nano_> y la sencilles, a comparacion de otras distros
<nano_> pero que malo que no sea lo suficientemente estable
<guampa> probablemente estes usando 11.04
<guampa> en ese caso podes probar con 10.10 o 10.04 son mas estables
<nano_> no para nada, he leido que 11.04 le falta
<nano_> asi que me anime con unos cds de ship it, de ubuntu 10.10
<nano_> para apoyar ala causa
<guampa> 10.10 me resulto muy estable, pero en todo caso si te gusta la estabilidad no mezcles repos de distintas distribuciones
<guampa> es lo opuesto
<nano_> heeh, era solo algo que habia leido
<nano_> entonces alguna recomendacion?
<nano_> para hacerlo mas estable
<guampa> pues si realmente luego de instalar te trae muchos problemas intenta con 10.04 o incluso debian
<guampa> que hardware tenes?
<nano_> tengo una, notebook HP, con 128 mb de video, intel gma4500M , HDD SATA 3G 250 gb, atheros 9285, realtek 10/100/ mbps, conexant pebble cx...,
<nano_> lo soporta bastante bien
<guampa> y donde esta la inestabilidad decis?
<nano_> pues es cuando
<nano_> instalo un programa, y se bloque el apt o algo asi
<guampa> que error te da?
<nano_> y no puedo actualizar ni reiniciando,  simplemente me dice eso que cierre el programa
<nano_> checo el equivalente del admin de tareas
<nano_> y no veo algo que use
<nano_> reinicio y me aparece la tachota
<nano_> eheh
<nano_> y no me deja actualizar
<nano_> solo dice eso, " que cierre el programa que este usando el apt o  synaptic  ya que esta bloqueado "
<guampa> si te dice que hay un programa abierto probablemente haya uno, es un error comun y no es signo de inestabilidad
<guampa> ese error lo tuve mas o menos 256 veces y siempre fue porque habia otro proceso apt
<nano_> no pero no nomas hay eso, es que tambien algunos programas, se cierra cuando hago algo o asi
<guampa> no puedo saber a que te referis
 * xangua le presta la bola de cristal a guampa
<nano_> por ejemplo firefox cuando abro una desarga se cierra, o por ejemplo el centro de software ubuntu cuando instalo algo, se pone en negro y se cierra
<nano_> son varias cosillas
<nano_> el apt o los programas
 * guampa determina que el error se basa en un stack overflow en el stack de wireless 
<guampa> mucho stack
<nano_> pero en general creo que tendre que reinstalar y llevarmela tranquilon
<guampa> nano_: has instalado otros repos o algo asi?
<nano_> emm no, no me he atrevido
<guampa> que raro
<guampa> una instalacion limpia que se cuelgue el FF asi nomas, podra ser con alguna pagina en flash?
<guampa> alguna que otra vez el plugin de flash se colgo llevandose consigo al FF
<chilicuil> para mi que es el hardware
<guampa> es posible tambien
<guampa> si
<nano_> el hardware?>
<nano_> como es que se veria influenciado en esto?
<guampa> si es el hardware tendria que causar problemas con otros OS tambien, como windows u otra distro linux
<guampa> un cpu o memoria o mother o video con errores de hardware causan errores asi aleatorios, de verdad ubuntu 10.10 recien instalado y sin repos extra es bien estable
<nano_> no pues, deje de usar windows 7, (digamos me caia mal) hey ahi lo raro
<nano_> es lo que no encuentro solucion
<guampa> nano_: proba otro browser mientras, por lo que contas tus problemas se circunscriben a tu navegador
<guampa> proba chrome por ejemplo
<nano_> si creo que si debere, ojala sea eso, y con respecto al apt?
<guampa> o chromium, que es lo mismo practicamente
<guampa> con respecto a apt, ese error es comun
<nano_> buh, entonces me recomiendan ?
<guampa> sucede cuando intentas correr dos instaladores o actualizadores de software al mismo tiempo, como intentan acceder la base de datos de apt, que es una sola en el sistema y no permite acceso multiple, te salta ese error
<guampa> pues nada, que uses una sola aplicacion por vez, eso no es una falla
<guampa> ya te dije es una situacion comun
<nano_> orale,  sobres,
<chasqui> hola a todos
<chasqui> alguien podría ayudarme a configurar el micrófono en ubuntu 11.04,  sucede que cuando intento grabar el audio con gnome-sound-recorder no me graba ningun sonido, creo que el problema es de configuracion con pulse-audio alguien que tenga noción sobre el tema que pueda ayudarme por favor
<PPP_1> hola a todos..
<PPP_1> como puedo copiar un programa con todas sus dependencias, del repositorio.
<PPP_1> sin instalarlo, para trasladarlo en una memoria flash..
<PPP_1> el wget debe tener algo de eso...
<pipefg> hola
<pipefg> nesesito ayuda
<pipefg> tengo problemas con el wifi
<pipefg> hay alguien??
<gorthaug> hola
<fosco__> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos días
<fzeta> nas
<joseluis1978> buenas. una pregunta. me aconsejais instalar ubuntu 11.04 o mejor esperar y seguir con 10.04????
<chinchurria> quien me ayuda
<chinchurria> ya antes consulte y me dieron una serie de recomendaciones
<chinchurria> ahora despues de investigar más intento hacerlo
<chinchurria> quiero en mi computadora instalar joomla de manera local para poder simular una pagina web, diseñarla y ver la gestion de contenidos dinamicos
<chinchurria> ok
<chinchurria> ahora bien se que para ello previamente tengo que instalar bien como local host mysql, php5, y aphache
<chinchurria> yo tengo instalado ubuntu 10.4
<chinchurria> he visto e intantado con distintos tutoriales para instalar primero mysql  pero no he podido corectamente instalarlo
<chinchurria> quién me puede ayudar para guiarme como instalarlo corectamente y ha prueva de fallos
<chinchurria> cousteau te animas
<chinchurria> si alguien es ducho en el asunto, que tal si se anima a ayudarme
<chinchurria> ijjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<paulo> hola
<doolph> Hola
<novato> hola a todos alguien sabe si es seguro actualizar el kernel de ubuntu 11.04
<novato> al .39
<doolph> Tengo mala experiencia con el 11.04
<novato> para solucionar tos los problemas que trae consigo la vercion de ubuntu
<novato> si yo = tengo ahorita mal experiencia pero segun dicen que al actualizar la vercion del kernel a una despues de la que bien se solucionan muchas cosas
<doolph> Bueno yo lo haria
<Tukeke> novato, = newbie
<Tukeke> xD
<doolph> En todo caso si sale mal lo reinstalo
<novato> bueno eso si jaja
<paulo> hola muchos saludos, una consulta?
<novato> pero ya otra version anterio por que esa esta como muy inestable y mucho bugs mi hermano penso que habia instalado windows
<doolph> Es malisimo el nuevo ubuntu
<novato> si
<Operador08> hola a todos... quisiera saber si alguien me podria recomendar una tarjeta wireless que sea 100% compatible con linux... me compre la airlive y el driver que trae es un truñazo
<fosco_> Operador08: practicamente todas funcionan bien, aunque saber qué modelos exactos requieren intervención cero por parte del usuario es dificil
<fosco_> lo que si sé es que la mia funciona en ubuntu sin necesidad de hacer nada
<fosco_> 03:08.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Operador08> ... pero tira bien fosco? porque la mia la detecta sin nada pero funciona mejor en windo$ que en linux
<fosco_> funciona bien
<Operador08> es que ya me e comprado dos y los drivers no funcionan como yo quisiera... tengo incluso una antena de 10 db y la señal al lado y va a trompicones
<Operador08> aun asi tomo nota de tu modelo
<paulo> hola
<paulo> alguien me pude ayudar a instalar un scanner?
<cripter_> hola a todos alguien sabe como se actualiza el kernel de ubuntu 11.04 para pae es que segui un tuto pero no me jala
<fosco_> para que necesitas el kernel pae?
<cripter_> es que dicen que con actualizar el kernel al .39 y algo ya se solucionan muchos problemas de ubuntu 11.04
<cripter_> que por que hay hay errores y pues si ya se actualiza ya jala mejor
<fosco_> y cuales son esos problemas que crees que se solucionan?
<cripter_> a el pae es que sino creo no me reconoce mis 6 gb de ram
<cripter_> lo del wifi
<fosco_> ummmm me suena muy raro todo eso
<fosco_> pero me limitaré a responder tu pregunta
<cripter_> es que cuando apago la maquina como mi pc tiene targeta de red inalambrica entonces no se conecta a la red
<fosco_> para instalar el kernel con soporte pae usa sudo apt-get install linux-image-server
<cripter_> le tengo que dar en desactivar red y luego conectar asi manualmente y ya solo asi se conecta
<cripter_> pero segun un tuto decia que asi se solucionaba
<cripter_> mira este es el tuto http://www.tubuntux.com/2011/05/solucion-problemas-wifi-en-ubuntu-1104.html
<fosco_> personalmente no me gusta tocar el kernel
<fosco_> pero si crees que lo necesitas pues hazlo
<cripter_> y al darle ese comando ya se actualiza a mi vercion correspondiente es ue tengo ubuntu de 32 bits por que nose que le pase al de 64 que al tratarlo de instalar me da un buen de errores y advertencias
<fosco_> antes de meterme a hacer cosas de esas yo me aseguraría de que realmente necesitas hacerlo
<cripter_> ok
<fosco_> por ejemplo, estas seguro de que no te reconoce los 6gb?
<fosco_> abre el monitor de sistema de gnome y compruebalo
<cripter_> si me los reconoce pero mi kernel tiene pae
<cripter_> Linux TITAN 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 16:54:49 UTC 2011 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<cripter_> ese es mi kernel
<fosco_> ok, entonces nada de server
<fosco_> otro tema, tu wifi usa chipset atheros?
<neogenessis> si tienes 6 gb debiste instalar la version x64
<cripter_> nose es una airlink
<fosco_> la guia q pusiste dice claramente q solo sirve para atheros
<fosco_> lspci | grep -i atheros
<cripter_> es que la vercion x64 me tiraba errores y pues le di de nuevo en descargar y me salia =
<cripter_> pero es que nose si sea ateron
<cripter_> digo ateros
<fosco_> el comando que te he dado sirve para comprobarlo
<neogenessis> no puedes poner un kernel 64 con un sistema 32
<neogenessis> debiste instalar el sistema en 64
<fosco_> 03:08.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) <- la mía sí lo es
<guampa> si, cripter_ con 6gb de ram es recomendable un sistema de 64 bits
<fosco_> la ram no es el problema
<fosco_> los kernels nuevos de ubuntu llevan el HIMEM activado
<neogenessis> si, pero pierde parte de la agilidad del sistema
<fosco_> pues diselo a canonical porque lo llevan todos
<Fulgencio> Tengo distintas máquina idétnicas entre ellas. Configuré una de ellas y ahora las estoy clonando. Todo funciona perfecto, menos wicd. Que no detecta ninguna red cableada. Desinstalé wicd. Configuré /etc/network/interfaces....y nada. Cuando hago ifconfig no aparace eth0 solo lo.
<cripter_> ler di el comando y no me da nada
<fosco_> cripter_: pues tu wifi no es atheros
<cripter_> ok
<cripter_> entonces el actualizar el kernel no sirve verdad
<cripter_> es que nose como este la de 64 bits si ya de por si la de 32 es inestable la de 64 a de ser un windows
<cripter_> cual era la pagina de pastebin
<cripter_> es que quierro mandarles unas cosas de como esta
<cripter_> pero no recuerdo lo de pastebin
<cripter_> este es http://pastebin.com/u8pnrVQr
<SergioMeneses> buenas....
<Dolm> buenas como hago para entrar a un servidor radiognu.org
<Dolm> ?
<Benagua> pues he entrado a la web y he visto que hay unos enlaces, y nada, yo no lo conocía, he puesto el navegador y me ha funcionado
<sianhulo> amigos, desde que instala natty_(hace varios meses he tenido problema con el menu global
<sianhulo> este se "funde" cone l fondo de pantalla(o lo que tenga  detras)si la ventana esta minimizada, no me sdale el borde de vetnana sino que las opciones salen en el menu global(como si estuviera maximizada) pero no me muestra los botones de minimizar,maximizar ni de cerrar
<sianhulo> cuando la ventana no esta maximizada tampoco la puedo redimencioanr con las esquinas, simplemente no me deja ni tampoco puedo con alt+f8(tuve que configurar compiz para maximizarla con una secuencia de botones)pero redimencionar al tamaño que yo queira es simplemente imposible
<costales> sianhulo, prueba
<sianhulo> ¿que pruebo?
<costales> Alt+Botón izdo ratón para moverla, Alt+botón rosca central para redimensionarla
<costales> suele funcionar casi siempre :)
<sianhulo> no funciona para nada
<sianhulo> y no me interesa moverla, me interesa redimensionarala(aunque me preocupa mas el problema del borde de ventana)
<darvein> de que hablan perdon XD
<Ubuntu___> Hola
<Ubuntu___> ¿Alguien puede echarme un cable?
<antisistema> jaja ubuntu si te vas no te puedo "echar un cable"
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntu___, pregunta... si alguien sabe te ayuda
<Ubuntu___> El caso es que en Windows podía usar una resolución mayor y muchísimo más cómoda que la que me ofrece Ubuntu. El caso es que quisiera usar esa resolución en Ubuntu. ¿Hay alguna manera de agregar una nueva resolución?
<Ubuntu___> Tengo ubuntu 11.04
<Ubuntu___> Es que el canal inglés es una locura
<antisistema> si te estaba respondiendo ahi pero te fuiste
<antisistema> si tenes paciencia intentamos arreglarlo
<antisistema> probaste generar el xorg con  fglrxconfig
<antisistema> supongo que usas el driver de ati
<Ubuntu___> No, ponía lo de los controladores adicionales pero no los instalé por problemas co nla pantalla
<antisistema> o sea que no tenes el driver ati
<Ubuntu___> No
<antisistema> bien entonces primero te conviene generar un xorg.conf
<antisistema> si ya intentaste cambiar la resolucion desde la grafica y no anduvo
<Ubuntu___> PEro en la versión 11.04 existe el xorg.conf?
<antisistema> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/07/crear-xorgconf-ubuntu-1004.html
<Ubuntu___> Es que tengo el 11.04
<antisistema> no en esa guia esta como crearlo me preguntas cualquier duda
<antisistema> si a partir de karmic ubuntu no tiene xorg.conf pero no impide que crees uno
<Ubuntu___> OK
<antisistema> segui esos pasos si te nes duda sobre alguno me preguntas
<antisistema> una vez que tengas el xorg hay que modificar las resoluciones
<antisistema> Ubuntu___, antes de apagar la grafica revisa algo
<Ubuntu___> ok
<antisistema> hiciste esto verdad?
<antisistema> http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2011/04/nuevos-driver-amd-catalyst-114-y.html
<antisistema> antes fijate si el ppa te proporciona un controlador mas nuevo
<antisistema> como ultimo recurso generas el xorg.conf
<Ubuntu___> OK, voy a probar a actualizar los drivers
<antisistema> dale ,suerte
<Ubuntu___> Es que el problema es que cuando instalaba los Controladores Adicionales me daba error la pantalla, ya que no es muy grande, y se ve que con ellos se ponía a resoluciones que no soportaba el monitor. Se está descargando, veremos qué pasa.
<Ubuntu___> Porcierto, muchas gracias.
<antisistema> de nada...esperemos que funcione
<Ubuntu___> Voy a reiniciar.
<dimitruss> tengo un jar y no me ejecuta en ubuntu tengo el jdk de oracle , el programa es el easy java , en windows corre normal el instalador esta bien trato de hacerlo funcionar con   java -jar EJS_4.3.3.1/EjsConsole.jar
<dimitruss> pero me manda una traza de error alguna sugerencia para ejecutar .jar en ubuntu
<dimitruss> java.io.FileNotFoundException: bin/config/EjsConsole.txt (No such file or directory)
<dimitruss>    at gnu.java.nio.channels.FileChannelImpl.open(libgcj.so.10)
<dimitruss>    at gnu.java.nio.channels.FileChannelImpl.<init>(libgcj.so.10)
<dimitruss>    at gnu.java.nio.channels.FileChannelImpl.create(libgcj.so.10)
<dimitruss>    at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(libgcj.so.10)
<dimitruss>    at java.io.FileReader.<init>(libgcj.so.10)
<Ubuntu___> Hola buenas
<dimitruss>  tengo un jar y no me ejecuta en ubuntu tengo el jdk de oracle , el programa es el easy java , en windows corre normal el instalador esta bien trato de hacerlo funcionar con   java -jar EJS_4.3.3.1/EjsConsole.jar
<Ubuntu___> Antisistema y demás gente, muchas gracias
<Ubuntu___> Al final lo he solucionado cambiando la pantalla a una más grande, cambiando la resolución y de vuelta a la pantalla de antes. Era un problema de frecuencias. Muchas gracias y un saludoi
<Ubuntu___> Ahora tengo otra duda
<Ubuntu___> He instalado LAMP en linux, pero se ve que siempre está activo
<Ubuntu___> ¿Hay alguna manera de desactivarlo?
<Ubuntu___> ¿Alguien que sepa del tema'
<mgl2> Hola a todos
<mgl2> tengo una duda de principiante ¿los archivos taz.gz suelen tener los archivos binarios?
<mgl2> es decir listos para instalar
<dimitruss> algunos
<dimitruss> mgl2, pueden tener cualquier cosa son empaquetados
<dimitruss> y comprimidoes
<mgl2> dimitruss:  ah
<dimitruss> diras tar.gz
<dimitruss> estas queriendo instalar algo ?
<mgl2> dimitruss: he bajado el de aircrack
<eloystebam> buenas
<eloystebam> alguien aqui juega o sabe como instalar el urban terror?
<dimitruss> haber vamos ha chekar
<mgl2>  y  no me doy cuenta que buscar para averiguar si hay que compilar o instalar
<dimitruss> se tiene que compilar segun veo
<dimitruss> voy ha descargarlo
<sisa_> pregunta sobre baterias... http://personales.ya.com/loaisiga/DSC02457_1.JPG  como puedo saber si el circuito siempre entrega 14.8V independientemente de si pongo 4 o 6 pilas?
<dimitruss> lospasos clasicos son configure , make make install
<dimitruss> dentro del empaquetado te daran instruciones especificas ,si tiras ingles siguelas paso a paso sino tendras que google o traducir esas paginas
<mgl2> dimitruss:  o sea que esde la terminal en el directorio de los archivos pongo esos comandos?
<dimitruss> como veo esa herramienta es para seguridad informatica te recomiendo chekear el backtrack
<mgl2> ko yo entiendo inglés gracias lo voy a intentar
<mgl2> si pero estoy en una emergencia en una escuela y no tengo 1hr para descargarlo
<dimitruss> primero desenpaquetas los archivos luego por terminal vas hasta ese punto y pones ./configure
<dimitruss> liuego pones make , luego make install
<dimitruss> voy ha chekar si esta en las repos
<dimitruss> lamentablemente no esta en las repos
<mgl2> ok gracias siempre quise aprender a compilar ahora tendré la oportunidad gracias
<mgl2> dimitruss: un última pregunta se puede encontrar una lista de repos para tener  ?
<dimitruss> aqui esta  * Compilation:
<dimitruss>     make
<dimitruss>  * Strip debugging symbols:
<dimitruss>     make strip
<dimitruss>  * Installing:
<dimitruss>     make install
<guampa> !pastebin dimitruss
<kubot> dimitruss: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maestrolinux> despues de tanto tiempo veo que ubuntu sigue teniendo un problema de flash a pantalla completa...! ya le encontraron la solucion !!!¿?¿¿
<guampa> cual es ese problema?
<dimitruss> primero make , luego make strip , luego make install nada mas
<maestrolinux> el parpadeo de flash a pantalla completa
<mgl2> gracias
<dimitruss> disculpen bueno solo pones eso por terminal y nada mas mgl2
<dimitruss> ya los estoy instalando yo
<mgl2> muchas gracias
<guampa> que raro siempre escuche sobre ese problema pero nunca lo experimenté, al menos con videos
<mgl2> ja ja ja
<maestrolinux> bue vemos la solucion
<mgl2> dimitruss:  pudiste instalarlo
<dimitruss> no faltan algunas dependencias
<dimitruss> parece que le faltan dependencias del ssl
<mgl2> disculpá si la pregunta es tomnta La orden sería "make aircrack
<maestrolinux> queres hackear redes
<maestrolinux> y no sabes compilar
<maestrolinux> mmm
<maestrolinux> sorry
<Ubuntu___> Hola buenas, ¿Alguien que sepa de LAMP'
<dimitruss> no
<dimitruss> solo make
<Ubuntu___> ¿Qué es eso?
<mgl2> tengo un problema con una red de la escuela. Soy lprofesora de matemática y me pidieron que trate de resolver el tema
<maestrolinux> soy docente
<Ubuntu___> Soy Ubuntu
<dimitruss> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack#installing_aircrack-ng_from_source
<mgl2> no me interesa hackear redes tengo internet en mi casa
<maestrolinux> que la escuela llame al personal capacitado
<mgl2> ja ja ja
<Ubuntu___> Entonces qué, ¿Nadie sabe de LAMP?
<guampa> ya terminen esta conversacion, no es soporte de ubuntu
<maestrolinux> aircrack no sirve para otra cosa
<Ubuntu___> Es que tengo un problema...
<mgl2> no es ese el tema es largo
<mgl2> ustedes son de Argentina?
<guampa> !ot mgl2
<kubot> mgl2: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Ubuntu___> El caso es que tengo LAMP activado todo el rato, lo use o no. Y lo que quiero es desactivarlo, por seguridad.
<Ubuntu___> ¿Sabéis cómo puedo desactivarlo?¿
<dimitruss> mejor bajate el backtrack y en youtube hay varios videos para hackear wepas
<mgl2> los chicos cambian el nombre del servidor agrediendo a la directora entonces tengo que aprender para estar adelante de ellos
<guampa> mgl2: me parece muy bien, pero este canal no es para soporte de aircrack
<Ubuntu___> #off-topic para eso
<dimitruss> configura pues una PSK
<dimitruss> bueno sorry en serio esto es offtopic
<dimitruss> has click en el vinculo ya hablamos por alli
<mgl2> guampa:  lo de argentina lo dije porque si fueran argentinos sabrían que no puedo perid personal especializado en una escuela publica chica no es por otra osa
<maestrolinux> soy docente en argentina
<maestrolinux> listo off
<dimitruss> mgl2,  vamos al oftopic
<dimitruss> #off-topic
<dimitruss> haz click
<maestrolinux> mgl2 si le pusieron clave al router solo apreta el boton que trae atras que dice reset y todo solucionado
<Ubuntu___> Hola buenas, el caso es que tengo LAMP instalado (Servidor local) y está todo el tiempo activo. Quisiera poder desactivarlo cuando no lo uso, pero no sé cómo. ¿Alguien puede echarme un cable?
<guampa> Ubuntu___: sudo service apache2 stop
<guampa> eso va a detener el apache
<Ubuntu___> ¿Es todo con comandos?
<guampa> si tenes mysql tambien el comando es el mismo pero en vez de apache2 va mysqld o mysql, no recuerdo exactamente el nombre del servicio
<Ubuntu___> Ajá
<Ubuntu___> guampa Voy a probarlo
<guampa> no se si hay una gui para controlar eso
<guampa> ok
<Ubuntu___> guampa: Una pregunta: No me deja mover archivos porque no tengo los suficientes permisos. ¿Cómo me logeo como adminsitrador? (Así pruebo si apache sigue funcionando, necesito un archivo php)
<guampa> sudo -s
<Ubuntu___> Fale
<Ubuntu___> Siento ser pesadete pero... El caso es que estoy moviendo una carpeta en modo visual, no por la terminal. POr eso ese comando no me sirve. ¿Alguna otra pista?
<guampa> alt+f2 , escribis gksu nautilus
<guampa> y le das enter
<Ubuntu___> OK voy a probar
<Ubuntu___> Perdona pero para qué sirve eso?
<guampa> para ejecutar el administrador de archivos con privilegios de administrador
<Ubuntu___> Ah ok gracias
<Ubuntu___> Vale a funcionado perfecto
<Ubuntu___> Se puede activar y desactivar facilmente
<Ubuntu___> guampa : Y oye, ¿Se pueden cambiar las carpetas donde se guardan los datos MySQL y www?
<guampa> si, una terminal y "sudo service <servicio> start/stop"
<Ubuntu___> Digo por ejemplo para poder poner esas carpetas en el escritorio.
<guampa> si, pero para eso tenes que leer la documentacion de apache y mysql
<Ubuntu___> Habría que modificar muchas cosas ¿No?
<guampa> no, hay una linea en los archivos de configuracion donde se pone donde esta cada cosa
<Ubuntu___> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Ubuntu___> Ese para apache
<Ubuntu___> Tendré que mirar después el del MySQL
<Ubuntu___> Oye una pregunta guampa, ¿Sabes de algún editor al estilo N++?
<guampa> geany
<guampa> tiene muchos plugins que le podes agregar, lo mismo gedit
<Ubuntu___> Gedit tiene un aspecto más parecido a N++
<Ubuntu___> Me pillaré ese. Gracias :)
<guampa> son muy configurables los dos
<Ubuntu___> Simplemente es para HTML, PHP y CSS
<Ubuntu___> guampa Entonces mira, si edito esta linea poniéndola así ¿No habría problema?          DocumentRoot /home/nick/desktop
<Ubuntu___> Mierda, tengo que especificar una carpeta más
<guampa> si yo uso esos para eso y me andan bien, despues hay otros mas focalizados en web como bluefish o quanta
<guampa> tambien esta scite
<maestrolinux> el flash que parpadea se soluciona poniendo la version 11 ???
<maestrolinux> si !!
<cousteau> queréis dejar de usar sudo gedit??
<guampa> Ubuntu___: si esta bien lo del DocumentRoot
<cousteau> usad gksudo! que si no pueden aparecer problemas de permisos
<cousteau> maestrolinux, o rly? eso lo tengo que probar
<Ubuntu___> OK, voy a mirar los bluefish quanta y scite guampa
<Ubuntu___> cousteau ¿Y cómo se usa gksudo? ¿Igual igual que gedit'
<cousteau> no, igual que sudo
<cousteau> gksudo gedit ...
<guampa> igual que como hiciste con el administrador de archivos antes Ubuntu___
<Ubuntu___> Okey
<Ubuntu___> Gracias tíos :)
<cousteau> es recomendable para aplicaciones gráficas (gedit, nautilus...)
<Ubuntu___> Ajá
<cousteau> y parecido a N++ es SciTE, pero yo te recomiendo Geany
<Ubuntu___> Me ha gustado Bluefish, ahora miro el Scite
<Ubuntu___> Tanto BLuefish como scite se parecen mucho
<guampa> cualquiera de todos esos editores igual se ve muy distinto si le instalas plugins, todos son extensibles
<Ubuntu___> Aj
<cousteau> bueno, no conozco Bluefish pero supongo que si es sólo para web será mejor
<Ubuntu___> Yo es que en Windows usaba N++, y es que era una maravilla
 * cousteau opina que Geany mola más
<guampa> tiene lo suyo
<cousteau> N++, Geany y SciTE están basados en lo mismo, de todas formas
<Ubuntu___> Yo ya te digo, únicamente lo quiero para HTML CSS y PHP
 * cousteau se retira a cenar
<Byte> Buenas gente
<Byte> alguien sabe que es la carpeta .ecryptfs?
<Byte> la encontre dentro de home
<Byte> y no stoi muy seguro
<Byte> me ha parecido leer que es mi home encryptado
<Byte> alguien sabe?
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> !animo
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'animo'.
<toplop> !levantar
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'levantar'.
<toplop> !kubot me le vantas el animo!
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<WhiteByte> !hola
<kubot> WhiteByte: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<WhiteByte> k fino el bot
<toplop> !hola WhiteByte
<kubot> WhiteByte: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<WhiteByte> xD
<WhiteByte> !hola toplop
<kubot> toplop: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> Aquien le ayudo?
<toplop> quiero sentirme util!
<WhiteByte> que es la carpeta .cryptfs?
<Yukiteru> hola a todos!!!
<toplop> hola Yukiteru
<Yukiteru> nas toplop
<toplop> como vas Yukiteru
<toplop> ?
<Yukiteru> bn bn
<Yukiteru> en una "Cayapa"
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-15
 * antigravedad is away: Estoy ocupado
 * antigravedad is back (gone 00:17:48)
<marti1125> alguien me ayuda con libreoffice writer como giro una imagen
<Triviox> Alguien usa Kdenlive? mi novia está tratando de aprender a manejarlo; alguien sabe por qué puede ser que no muestra todas las miniaturas a la hora de editar un video? les paso un screen para que vean lo que digo (al principio veran las miniaturas, luego ya no están)  http://www.uploadimage.com.ar/images/52192613798125729711.jpg  ..desde ya, gracias!
<dimitruss> buenas noches alguien podria ayudarme estoy instalando gtk 3.0.11
<dimitruss> bueno quiero saber como encontrar un archivo por que me pide miles de dependencias y quiero saber como actualizaria las fuentes de mi synaptic
<dimitruss> me manda error al momento de hacer ./configure me dice que no encuentra una libreria DONDE DEBE ESTAR osea la encuentra en otro lado
<dimitruss> este es el error http://paste.ubuntu.com/644545/
<dimitruss> quiza alguien tenga algo de tiempo
<dimitruss> por supuesto que seria algo que synaptic deberia resolver solo pero las versiones son recientes y no estan en las repos o no estoy buscando bien
<delpiero48> buenas noches a todos
<dzup> dimitruss: sudo apt-get build-dep <paquete>
<dimitruss> es un paquete nuevo osea es el gtk 3.0.11 probare con lo que dices solo el paquete o tambien le pongo   la version?
<dzup> lo estas compilando?
<dimitruss> el problem es que eso = a doble click instalar
<dimitruss> aja
<dimitruss> si
<dimitruss> los programas que necesito no corren en menos
<dzup> el error ice que glib tuyo es mas viejo del nuevo
<dimitruss> ahorita estoy buscando en mi pc find / -name  glib.....   y bueno las cosas se ponen medio lentejas pero el esfuerzo
<dzup> ahi fijate si puedes hacer make config   ...
<dimitruss> al pricipio peroluego encuentra otro "el que acabo de instalar"
<dzup> *ahi alli
<dimitruss> que es de mayor version
<dimitruss> 2.28.8 acabo de instalar
<dimitruss> pero parece que han cambiado algunas ubicaciones de variables o prefijos le llaman
<dimitruss> entonces lo estoy buscando para ponerlo en el configure
<dzup> que es lo que instalas?
<dimitruss> gtk 3.0.11
<dzup> para instalar que?
<dimitruss> necesita atk gdk esos dos me estan dando problemas pero ya estoy viendo que la solucion es parecida a esto
<dimitruss> ./configure PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/home/dimitruss/Downloads/glib-2.28.8/glib-2.0.pc
<dimitruss> disculparas pero quiero el murina engine , si se que soy un vago haciendo tonterias , pero total queria experimentar
<dimitruss> bueno el truco que al instalar algunos gtk themes no reconocen tener el murine asi que se ven mal con el tipico cuadrado
<dzup> ohh, vaya heh es bueno exprimentar :p
<dimitruss> ya esta empezando a verse mejor alguien sabe para que sirve ldconfig?
<dzup> man idconfig
<dimitruss> si ya me lo imaginaba
<dzup> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/es/man8/ldconfig.8.html
<dimitruss> bueno llegue ala conclusion que mejor me buelvo SID
<fosco__> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<antonio__> Holla!!!!!!
<antonio__> venía para que me aconsejaran una distribución
<fosco__> antonio__, ubuntu
<antonio__> sí
<antonio__> pero ubuntu me va lento
<antonio__> mi pc tiene muy bajos requerimientos
<antonio__> tine 350mb de ram mas o menos
<fosco__> puedes usar un escritorio más ligero
<antonio__> ademas el uso que le quiero dar es sólo navegar por internet
<fosco__> ganarás velocidad a costa de perder algunas funcionalidades
<antonio__> s
<antonio__> qué me aconsejas?
<fosco__> pues depende
<antonio__> sólo quiero usar un navegador
<antonio__> para ver videos en youtube y poco mas
<fosco__> hay muchos "niveles" de simplificación
<fosco__> el primer paso es el escritorio xfce
<fosco__> casi igual q gnome pero algo más ligero
<antonio__> si
<antonio__> yo ahora tengo lubuntu
<antonio__> pero quisiera algo más especializado
<antonio__> sólo para navegar por internet
<fosco__> especializado en que
<antonio__> en la web
<fosco__> la navegacion por internet no depende del escritorio
<antonio__> mi idea es un so que se centralice en darle más procesos a un navegador
<antonio__> es decir que dedique pocoa las carpetas y cosas de esas
<antonio__> lo más simple que pueda haber
<antonio__> pra bajos requerimientos
<fosco__> tu idea es buena, pero estaría que pensaras qué estas dispuesto a sacrificar para conseguir eso
<fosco__> estaría bien*
<antonio__> pues
<antonio__> a qué te refieres con sacrificar
<antonio__> el pc es viejo y me da igual ponerle lo que sea
<fosco__> por ejemplo openbox es muy ligero
<fosco__> pero te quedas sin iconos en el escritorio
<fosco__> te quedas sin paneles
<fosco__> te quedas sin applets
<fosco__> ...
<antonio__> pero tiene entorno grafico?
<Infernet> hola
<antonio__> hola
<Infernet> vengo a flotar
<fosco__> http://lewk.org/img/securityspin.png <- esto es un escritorio openbox para que te hagas una idea
<Infernet> antonio__: como va
<antonio__> estaba hablando con fosco
<Infernet> solucionaste?
<antonio__> en ello estoy
<Infernet> fosco_: hola
<antonio__> quieor lo más simple
<Infernet> excelente
<antonio__> para apenas 350mb de ram
<fosco__> antonio__, "lo más simple" es un concepto que seguro está muy claro en tu cabeza
<fosco__> pero no tiene significado real
<fosco__> lo que puedes hacer es probar diferentes alternativas
<antonio__> es decir
<fosco__> y quedarte con la que mejor se ajuste a tus necesidades
<antonio__> algo que haga revivir mi pc con 350mb de ram
<antonio__> para navegar básicamente por internet
<fosco__> haz la prueba, abre un terminal, ejecuta sudo apt-get install openbox
<fosco__> cierra sesion y al poner nombre de usuario elige la sesion openbox
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> pillará mucho?
<Infernet> ya vuelvo
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> pues voy a descargarlo a ver que tal
<Ubuntu___> Hola buenas,
<Ubuntu___> He instalado LAMP, pero no sé dónde se guardan los datos MySQL. ¿Alguien sabe dónde están?
<Infernet> estoy corriendo el kubuntu y es realmente bueno
<Ubuntu___> Hola buenas. Cuando presiono Alt + F2 para introducir la linea de comandos, ¿Qué comando meto para poder ver el explorador de archivos como root?
<cripter_> hola a todos alguien sabe como hacer jalñar matlab en ubuntu 11.04 es que me tiro unos errores
<cripter_> http://pastebin.com/85bgUDHa
<cripter_> estoy sigueindo el tutorial de ubuntu es pero nose por que me salio eso
<erAbuelo> no uses matlab
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<cripter_> pero es que me lo piden en la escuela
<erAbuelo> y te lo dan ?
<cripter_> si
<cripter_> bueno me dieron el disco ellos
<cripter_> y yo lo copie
<erAbuelo> que versión es ?
<cripter_> la 2010a
<cripter_> segui este tutorial http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/31913
<cripter_> y pues ya en el punto 6 y 7
<cripter_> me tiro el error ahora complete totods los puntos y me saco lo siguiente
<cripter_> http://pastebin.com/68XyfFNm
<cripter_> en la vercion de mi lap de ubuntu 10.10 no me da problemas
<erAbuelo> basicamente no tienes java instalado
<cripter_> solo en la 1.04
<cripter_> pero le di en centro de software ubuntu y le di java y me dice que si o lo necesito instalar de nuevo??
<erAbuelo> tienes el jre ?
<cripter_> nose sicreo si por que = le di y lo tenia marcado en el centro de software
<cripter_> como puedo saber de otra forma si lo tengo instalado?
<erAbuelo> cripter_: aptitude search jre
<erAbuelo> y mira que sale
<cripter_> ok
<cripter_> me salio esto http://pastebin.com/TRNppfJM
<erAbuelo> tienes el de openjdk
<erAbuelo> ejecuta: matlab -n
<cripter_> ok
<cripter_> me salio todo esto http://pastebin.com/wqjrL45K
<cripter_> es muy raro es la primera ves que me tira ese error en ubuntu nose si se a por la vercion de ubuntu?? u_u
<erAbuelo> fijate que no tienes definida la ruta al java
<cripter_> pero es que no se como definirla es la primera ves que me pasa esto :S
<erAbuelo> yo creo que puede ser por usar la openjdk en lugar de la version de sun
<cripter_> es que yo lo deje asi por defecto no le instale nada ni nada
<cripter_> solo instale ubuntu 11.04 y ya
<cripter_> entonces puede que si instalo jdk de sun ya jale?'
<cripter_> de la pagina de sun
<erAbuelo> puede ser, no garantizo nada
<erAbuelo> cripter_: esta en los repos de ubuntu
<cripter_> ok
<cripter_> y es la ultima vercion??
<cripter_> de sun
<erAbuelo> ni idea, no uso ubuntu ;)
<cripter_> ok n_n
<gonzo> hola
<cripter_> bueno probare instalando la jdk de sun la vercion 7
<cripter_> y de paso instalare netbeans
<cripter_> aver que sale
<gonzo> acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04,estoy configurando,alguna sugerencia?
<gonzo> sigo la guia de sliceoflinux
<gonzo> hay alguna forma de grabar el sistema despues de configurarlo,para poder grabarlo en cd o dvd e instalarlo tal cual?
<gonzo> hay alguien??
<cripter_> si yo acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.04y la verdad es muy inestable pero pues si le quieres meter efectos pus hay que tener cuidado
<cripter_> tiene un truco para que te salga el cubo y lo demas
<gonzo> no es que quiera efectos,si no usarlo sin cagarla,dices que es inestable?
<gonzo> no me gustaria destrozarlo y tener k reinstalar
<cripter_> si en muchas cxosas si da mucha lata
<gonzo> solo lo uso para navegar y jugar a un mmorpg,escuchar musica,pelis,etc
<cripter_> sino le pones asi nada mas que lo que bein por defecto = y sijala mejor yo lo digo por que instale efectos y eso y pues se me colgaba y pues apenas lo ando reconfigurando
<gonzo> lo que si me gustaria seria una vez configurado con mis programas y juegos es
<gonzo> poder hacer una imagen para que cuando reinstale me salga asi todo commo yo quierp
<gonzo> sigo la guia de slice of linux para instalar restricted extras,java,flash y demas
<gonzo> para no tener k volver ha hacerlo al reinstalar s.o,hay manera?
<cripter_> si eso creo si se puede yo si me sigue dando lata si lo eliminare y me esperare a la nueva version aver si ya la sacan mas estabel
<gonzo> buscaremos en google,a ver como defino la busqueda
<cripter_> erAbuelo ya instale la jdk pero creo aun asi no jala
<cripter_> me tiro esto
<cripter_> * ElWuilMeR (~wuilkary@ubuntu/member/elwuilmer) ha entrado en #Ubuntu-es
<cripter_> http://pastebin.com/Kves58be
<ElWuilMeR> cripter_, o.O
<cripter_> si es que matlab lo instale pero no me jala
<cripter_> nose por que
<fosco_> buenas
<cripter_> segui este tuto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/31913
<cripter_> hola
<cripter_> y ya no jalo desde hay
<cripter_> me tiro un error acerca de la jre
<cripter_> alguien sabe como desisntalar matlab y ya mejor lo buelvo ha hacer desde el principio??
<gonzo> siento no poder ayudar soy  novato,es mas,pdo ayuda xD
<cripter_> jaja yo = soy novato pero me gusta probar n_n
<gonzo> a mi pregunta anterior,parece ser que si,el software se llama Remastersys,voy a ver primero alguna guia
<gonzo> no si a mi tambien,he tenido k reinstalar por destrozarlo probando cosas
<gonzo> ahora busco si hay forma de una vez configurado,puedo hacer una live cd,para tenerlo como a mi me gusta
<cripter_> si eso es bueno yo = quiero hacer algo similar xD
<gonzo> por ahora he visto en google el programa Remastersys,pero para instalarlo hay k añadir repositorios
<gonzo> mucho rollo,no se
<fosco_> cripter_: con dejar el directorio /home en una particion diferente al sistema ya te ahorras la mayoría de cosas
<gonzo> te pego link??
<cripter_> como??
<cripter_> es que lo instale normal como decia el tuto
<gonzo> si os pego el link que vi el Remastersys
<cripter_> pero pues es que matlab me tira este error http://pastebin.com/Kves58be
<fosco_> te falta el java
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cripter_> ok
<gonzo> una pagina buena es slice of linux,tienen buenas guias para novatos
<gonzo> hay 1 guia para ubuntu 11.04,de como instalar restricted extras,skype,java y demas
<gonzo> he encontrado un software para hacer live cd a tu gusto y se puede instalar desde centro de software
<gonzo> se llama uck
<gonzo> a ver si puedo dejarlo tal cual a mi gusto
<cripter__> fosco_ si ya le instale manualmente la jdk 7 de sun no pasa nada?? es que me creo una carpeta en home
<fosco_> si instalas cosas manualmente tendrás que saber muy muy bien lo que haces
<sisa_> hola, hay alguan forma de organizar el menu aplicaciones por grupos, subgrupos y mas subgrupos? Porque por ejemplo, acesorio ya es inmanejable...
<fosco_> y no creo que sea el caso
<fosco_> sisa_: abre un terminal y ejecuta alacarte
<gonzo> estas con unity o cn gnome??puedes cambiar a gnome si te es mas sencillo
<cripter__> solo le di chmod +x jdk7 y ya despues lo ejecute con ./
<fosco_> cripter__: por eso digo que no tienes mucha idea de lo que has hecho
<cripter__> ya instale los restrictivos y me tiro esto al tratar de ejecutar matlab http://pastebin.com/UviiRFbs
<cripter__> o sera por qe instale matlab sin antes aver instalado los extras??
<Nearby> porque si en el applet de empathy le doy a configurar, cuando selecciono no, solo deseo ver los ordenadores de cerca...no me permite continuar, solo cerrar?
<sisa_> fosco_: ya, pero el problema es que me duplica las entradas de aplicaciones. Creo una subcarpeta en accesorio y meto ahi aplicaciones. Al ir al menu las tengo duplicadas...
<Nearby> ayuda plz
<fosco_> sisa_: elimina o desactiva la que no quieres que se vea
<gonzo> algun profesional d ubuntu o informatica en genersl?
<cripter_> fosco_ sabes como puedo mejos desistalar completamente matlab para despues volver a instalarlo aver si ya no me tira errores es que aun asi no jala?
<fosco_> deshaciendo los pasos que hayas hecho para instalarlo
<fosco_> matlab no está en los repos así q no hay una forma estandar de instalarlo
<fosco_> y por lo tanto tampoco de desinstalarlo
<cripter_> osea que necesito eliminar la carpeta donde esta y ya con eso o como?'
<fosco_> no lo se, yo no lo hice
<fosco_> repasa la guía que seguiste y deshaz los pasos
<cripter_> segui exactamente estos paso http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/31913
<cripter_> pero es que no se cuales comandos los desasen
<cripter_> es en el primer ubuntu que me tira ese error
<cripter_> al instalr matlab
<gonzo> hola
<mante66> que version de linux puedo instalar en un portatil que tiene 512 de ram y 60 gb de disco duro
<fosco_> mante66: ubuntu desktop
<gonzo> alguien sabe instalar y configurar tor,es que siempre que lo hago siguiendo guias,acaba por dejar de funcionarme
<dylan66> te va a andar lento el ubuntu capaz
<mante66> pero el desktop me correria bien?
<fosco_> mante66: funcionará
<fosco_> bien o mal es subjetivo
<dylan66> yo tengo un debian en una pc con esas caracteristicas y anda bastante bien
<mante66> de que funcionará creo que si, pero que tan lento?
<fosco_> mante66: eso solo puedes decirlo tú
<fosco_> para algunos esperar 1 segundo a que se abra una ventana es insignificante
<fosco_> para otros es intolerable
<gonzo> hola
<gonzo> que raro,acabo de reinstalar ubuntu,actualize a 11.04,configure y instale aplicaciones
<gonzo> reinicie para k saliera gnome y no veo en el panel la fecha y hora
<mante66> bueno a esos extremos tampoco, simplemente que no se tarde un minuto en abrir una ventana
<fosco_> no digo q tarde un segundo digo q es subjetivo
<fosco_> te podemos decir si algo funcionará o no funcionará
<fosco_> pero no podemos decirte si algo funcionará como a ti te gusta
<mante66> gracias por la sugerencia probare y haber como me va
<fosco_> lo mejor q puedes hacer es probarlo
<mante66> si gracias eso voy hacer...
<maestrolinux> buenas alguna sabe como puedo ver cuando prende ubuntu informa de un error pero no me dice cual
<maestrolinux> si no se cual es como lo arreglo ===??
<maestrolinux> bastante inteligente lo que hicieron ubuntu .. informate de un error y no mostrar cual es
<XXXsystem> hi
<XXXsystem> hi
<XXXsystem> is  there anyone
<XXXsystem> i need  help plz
<Yukiteru> hola a todos
<wicope> hola, quiero organizar todos mis contactos, nombre, teléfono, dirección.. etc.. quiero algo que me dure, algo que no tenga que cambiar durante por lo menos 2 años, he usado osmo, kmail ... Me recomendais Thunderbird?
<xangua> si tienes cuenta google puedes simplemente usar google contacts y sincronizarlo con cualquier cliente de correo, kmail, evolutio thunderbird y más lo soportan
<wicope> perfecto xangua
<xangua> se sincronizan pues
<xangua> igual pasé todos mis números y también se sincroniza con mi android :D
<wicope> me ganaste xangua :D
<Xriveryk> buenas estoy interesado en comenzar con la seguridad informatica pero no se por donde comenzar... algun canal o pagina que me recomienden???
<wicope> hola
<Yukiteru> Xriveryk, comienza con todo lo que tiene que ver redes
<Yukiteru> como se estructuran y esas cosas
<Xriveryk> yukiteru: algun lugar que me recomiendes para comenzar... creo tener el programa de cisco pero no se que tan efectivo sea??
<Yukiteru> cisco...jajajaja ese es uno de los mejores XD
<Yukiteru> pero que quieres aprender
<Yukiteru> asegurar servers y esas cosas
<Yukiteru> para eso debes saber usar firewall, sistema de deteccion de intrusos
<Yukiteru> manejarte con los logs
<Xriveryk> yukiteruse podria decir que comenzaria de cero.... no tengo definido aun por que lado irme..... pero ps si conocer todo lo relacionado con la seguridad de pc redes y demas
<Yukiteru> entonces aprende de redes y como estan estructuradas
<Xriveryk> ok si me dices que ciscoes buena entonces comezare por ahi .... gracias
<wicope> seguridad informática empieza por la definición, creo que es algo amplio y ambiguo de describir
<Yukiteru> yo empece con redes, estructuracion de un red, capas de una red, todo eso con un curso de IBM
<Xriveryk> y que tal te va ??? si funciono?
<Jelou> Buenas tardes
<Jelou> Alguien me puede decir los permisos por defecto del directorio home
<wicope> Jelou: hola esto es lo que tengo, espera que alguien lo verifique,  4 drwxr-xr-x   5 root root  4096 2010-09-08 19:43 home
<Jelou> osea, 755 root:root
<Jelou> y los directorios de los usuarios? 755 usuario:usuario
<Jelou> es que me cambié la home a otra partición y al parecer se me quedó con mi usuario en lugar de root
<Jelou> y claro, si añado otro usuario no tiene permisos y no inicia la sesión
<wicope> una conclusión curiosa al menos
<Jelou> me puedes confirmar los permisos de los usuarios?
<Jelou> dentro de home
<wicope> 4 drwxr-x--x 95 usuario usuario 4096 2011-07-15 19:07 usuario
<wicope> por ejemplo uso: ls -ls /home/
<Jelou> sí...
<Jelou> 751?
<wicope> rwxr-x--x yo creo que es 751 que divertido verdad?
<Jelou> pensaba que sería 750
<berarma> un poco raro
<berarma> Jelou: prueba a crear un usuario con adduser y sales de dudas
<berarma> ahora mismo no estoy en Ubuntu, pero Debian usa 755
<wicope> w significa 4 . x significa 2 . r significa 1 (creo recordar, aunque ya me pones en duda con la r... sería cuestión de probar en una carpeta vacia antes de hacerlo bien)
<berarma> de todas maneras puede ser lo que quieras según el nivel de seguridad que quieras
<Jelou> 755 tengo yo, pero como hice lo de la copia de home a una partición... no sé si estaba así antes o no
<Jelou> bueno, creo que me debería funcionar... a ver si ahora entra el otro usuario... brb
<wicope> a ver pienso una cosa y escribo mal... con lo que no escribo de momento
<Jelou> rwx = 4+2+1
<Jelou> ok, funciona :)
<wicope> bien
<Glooskep> Buenos días (México)
<berarma> Jelou: para que te mantenga los permisos al copiar debería usar el parámetro -a o usa tar, con eso te habría mantenido todos los permisos y tiempos de los archivos
<Glooskep> Que tal
<Vianstak> saludos a todos
<Glooskep> Vianstak, saludos
<Vianstak> Glooskep==> wenas
<Jelou> berarma, sí, creo que lo hice así, pero el problema lo tenía en el directorio home en sí, que lo creé directamente con mi usuario y con esos permisos quedó
<Jelou> pero en /home/miusuario mantuve los permisos bien
<jose__> buenas tardes, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. como vuelvo a colocar los iconos de maximizar, minimizar y cerrar en los programas?????
<wicope> hola, yo hace tiempo lo hacia a través de la consola, entrando al gconf-editor y cambiando la clave de los iconos
<jose__> si... eso intente pero hago lo que leo en algunas pag pero lo tengo asi
<wicope> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2009/03/01/tip-cambiar-el-orden-de-los-botones-en-un-tema-gtk/
<jose__> el problema es que no me deja editarlo
<wicope> cambiar valores de claves es fácil desde mi punto de vista
<jose__> si lo se...
<jose__> pero es q no me sale ni la barra donde van
<katarcis> entonces en la terminal pon metacity --replace
<katarcis> y enter
<katarcis> usas compiz?
<jose__> ese fue el problema... lo instale y desaparecieron al poner lo de cube3d y lo desinstale
<jose__> pero sigue igual
<wicope> llegas a la clave y pulsas dos veces encima de button_layout y editas, al pulsar dos veces encima de la clave te sale el cuadro de dialogo para editar: menu:minimize,maximize,close Yo lo hize uname -r (2.6.32-28-generic)
<wicope> claro si tienes compiz la cosa cambia
<katarcis> jose
<katarcis> ve a sistema>preferencias>aplicaciones de inicio
<jose__> wicope,  eso ya lo hice...
<jose__> ok voy
<wicope> hola
<katarcis> le das añadir
<katarcis> nombre
<katarcis> compiz
<katarcis> comando
<katarcis> compiz --replace
<katarcis> comentario compiz
<katarcis> y en consola undes sudo shutdown now
<katarcis> o cierras sesion
<katarcis> y abres de nuevo
<jose__> ok te digo
<wicope> ping
<wicope> que tal? jose__
<jose__> katarcis, sigue igual. no me salen esas opciones. no puedo maximizar las ventanas ni na...
<jose__> creo q mientras ceno reinstalare todo
<katarcis> jose__, no
<katarcis> no es tan grave
<katarcis> a ver
<katarcis> si instalaste bien la tarjeta grafica?
<jose__> katarcis,  te lo agradezco... tu paciencia y tus ganas de ayudar pero creo que terminamos mas rapido formateando
<jose__> la grafica si...
<katarcis> a ver
<katarcis> si undes metacity --replace en consola ?
<jose__> te digo ahora
<jose__> joder... era eso????
<jose__> ya esta
<jose__> voy copiar eso en todos los laos que se me ocurran jejejeje
<jose__> gracias katarcis por tu paciencia
<wicope> bien
<jose__> y ahora voy abusar. jejejeje. todo lo que instalo desde gnome clasis lo hace tb en unity?????
<jose__> clasic queria decir
<katarcis> es raro porque compiz deberia gestionar eso
<katarcis> no lo has movido?
<jose__> no
<jose__> lo instale y puffff me hizo eso
<katarcis> y los efectos funcionan?
<jose__> lo de la gelatina si q fue lo unico que puse
<jose__> voy reiniciar... vuelvo ahora
<katarcis> la gelatina xD
<julian_> hola! no puedo hacer andar google sketchup en naty
<julian_> alguien me puede ayudar
<piratux> buenas
<katarcis> hi
<piratux> alguien sabe como eliminar el icono de skype en ubuntu 11.04 unity?
<fosco_> eliminar el icono? que sentido tiene eso?
<piratux> estetico
<piratux> si ya lo tengo en el dock de unity
<katarcis> eliminarlo de donde?
<piratux> eliminarlo del panel
<katarcis> cuando lo abres que no salga en el panel?
<piratux> eso es
<piratux> se queda ahí el muy cabrón
<piratux> eh ido a gconf-editor
<piratux> y no me he aclarado
<katarcis> pues podrias quitarlo del panel pero no te saldria ningun programa que abras alli
<piratux> katarcis:  eso no es problema
<katarcis> ok
<katarcis> entonces
<katarcis> mira en el panel
<piratux> katarcis:  estoy usando unity
<piratux> y al pinchar en el panel
<piratux> no me deja agregar nuevos programas o demás
<piratux> así que no sé a que te refieres con que mire en panel
<katarcis> pues donde sale el icono de skype al lado hay una barrita de punticos diminuta le das click derecho ahi y quitar del panel
<katarcis> se te quitara el icono de la red y todo eso
<piratux> katarcis:  eso era en el gnome viejo
<piratux> en unity no aparece esa dichosa barrita
<katarcis> puedes enviar screenshot.. yo veo como es entonces xD
<erAbuelo> buenas
<piratux> buenas
<manuel_> hola a todos
<manuel_> seria tan amable alguno de explicarme un par de cosas, soy nuevo en ubuntu y quiero ocultar del menu lugares y de equipo las particiones para no tocar nada que no deba
<manuel_> muchas gracias
<manuel_> como podria hacer eso? hay algun manual en alguna web?
<manuel_> si no quieren liarse a escribir, porfavor diganme en que web esta y yo lo leere
<erAbuelo> manuel_: paciencia, si alguien lo sabe te lo dirá
<manuel_> ok, es mas que nada por precaucion, ustedes estan seguramente acostumbrados a este sistema y sabran tocar lo que sea pero yo no llevo ni 2 dias
<erAbuelo> yo no idea, no uso gnome
<katarcis> manuel_,
<katarcis> mira
<katarcis> dale click derecho arriba donde dice aplicaciones.. luego le das editar menu
<katarcis> y "chuleas" o "deschuleas" lo que quieras
<manuel_> lo he intentado, pero me abre una ventana donde editar que solo tiene aplicaciones y sistema
<manuel_> pero no Lugares
<manuel_> que es la que me interesa
<manuel_> gracias katarcis por responder pero eso no me sirvio
<katarcis> y que quieres quitar de lugares?
<katarcis> manuel_,
<manuel_> quiero ocultar las particiones para no tocar nada que no deba porque es la primera vez que toco este sistema operativo
<manuel_> del menu Lugares
<manuel_> y de la ventana Equipo
<fosco_> las ocultarás y luego nos preguntarás como mostrarlas porque necesitas acceder a ellas
<fosco_> creo que es más práctico aprender a usar el sistema q ocultar funciones
<katarcis> manuel_, lo maximo que podrias hacer
<katarcis> seria abrirla
<manuel_> es posible, y seguramente debido a mi ignorancia lo haga en su momento, pero preferiria tenerlas ocultas por el momento
<katarcis> y eso no tiene nada de malo
<manuel_> estoy deacuerdo contigo fosco, y mi intencion al poner ubuntu en mi pc no es otra que esa, sin embargo yo tengo que aprender lentamente buscando en internet porque no conozco gente que use este sistema y no quiero tocar nada que pueda romper la maquina, es posible que lleves en esto mucho, yo trato de pedir ayuda
<katarcis> manuel_, yo estube igual.. pero te aseguro que el que esten las particiones en ese menu no va hacer que dañes nada
<katarcis> para empezar si es la particion del sistema
<katarcis> asi la abras asi
<katarcis> no te deja hacer nada
<katarcis> porque no entras como administrador si no como usuario normal
<katarcis> y no puedes ni borrar ni modificar nada asi
<Jelou> Pero podría borrar archivos de Windows, por ejemplo, si monta su partición. ¿Cómo se establece quén puede o no puede montar según qué partición?
<katarcis> quien dijo que tenia windows?
<Jelou> nadie, es un ejemplo
<katarcis> mmm
<katarcis> pues se fue
<katarcis> no lo sabremos
<katarcis> xD
<pacoloco> hola
<katarcis> hi
<ProfeMGL> maestrolinux:  yo soy la profe de ayer
<ProfeMGL> no recuerdo el canal al que me invitaste
<pacoloco> tengo un problema... estoy intentando instar ubuntu desde una memoria usb... es un portatil mini de dell, el punto es que llego a una parte donde me pide detectar y montar el cd-rom y no se que hacer
<pacoloco> ???
<katarcis> pacoloco, le puedes dar siguiente?
<pacoloco> le doy siguiente..
<pacoloco> sale una ventana que dice detectar y montar cd-rom
<pacoloco> me pregunta que si deseo cargar los controladores del cd-rom de un medio extraible
<pacoloco> ...
<katarcis> pues si es usb
<katarcis> es extrainble
<pacoloco> si pero habla de los controladores de la unidad de cd
<pacoloco> creo
<pacoloco> ahora si me equivoco diganme..
<katarcis> segun yo.. no creo que sea problema eso
<pacoloco> pero no me deja continuar la instalación
<pacoloco> ahora si conocen otra forma de instalar ubuntu desde una pendriver...
<pacoloco> que no me pida unidad de cd...
<cousteau> puedes mandar un pantallazo y pegarlo en imagebin?
<pacoloco> no porque es de otro pc
<pacoloco> el mensaje es el siguiente: No se ha detectano nindún lector de cd-rom común. El lector de cd-rom pueder ser un mitusmi antiguo y otro lector de CD-rom que no sea IDE ni SCSI.
<cousteau> ah... bueno, ese error no me suena, pero ¿le puedes dar a "Sí"?
<pacoloco> En ese caso, debería elegir qué modulo desea cargar y que dispositivo utilizar.
<cousteau> espera, ¿tienes lector de CD-ROM?
<pacoloco> Busque documentación o intente una instalacion en red en lugar de ina instalacion desde cd-rom si no conoce que modulo o que dispositivo es necesario..
<pacoloco> no
<pacoloco> tengo lector de cd-rom
<pacoloco> es una mini de dell... de las que vienen sin el lector
<cousteau> eso te lo pregunta porque no ha detectado lector de CD, lo que no es muy común, así que te pregunta si tienes para estar seguro
<cousteau> pues entonces dale a "No"
<pacoloco> la pregunta es: quiere selecionar manualmente el modulo y el dispositivo del cd-rom?
<pacoloco> y las opciones son si y no
<cousteau> pues si no tienes CD, dale a "No"
<cousteau> eso te lo pregunta por si tu unidad de CD es rara y no te la detecta automáticamente, pero en tu caso simplemente no tienes
<pacoloco> bueno le di no  y me sale este error: falló un paso de la instalacion. Fallo un paso de la instalacion. Puede intentar ejecutar el paso que falló de nuevo desde el menú, saltarselo o elegir otro paso. El paso que falló es: Detectar y montar el CD-ROM .
<pacoloco> opcion...< continuar>
<pacoloco> cuando le doy continuar... sale el menu principal del instalador de ubuntu... no es la ventana grafica normal sino en texto...
<pacoloco> me sale una lista de pasos... escoja idioma...configure the keyboard,,, detecar y montar el cdrom...cargar componentes del instalador desde cdrom.... etc
<katarcis> dale en cargar componentes
<cousteau> qué raro...
<pacoloco> le di en cargar componentes y vuelvo a lo mismo....
<pacoloco> detectar y montar el cd-rom....
<pacoloco> no se ha detectado ningun lector.............
<pacoloco> Desea cargar los controladores del cd-rom de un medio extraible?
<katarcis> dale ke si
<pacoloco> <si> o <no>
<katarcis> con el TAB te mueves
<pacoloco> bueno le di si... Se produjo un error al leer los datos del disco extraible. Por favor, asegurese de que ha insertado el medio correcto. Si continua teniendo problemas puede tratarse de un dispositivo defectuoso.   No se pudo leer el medio extraible o no se encontro ningun controlador. <continuar>
<pacoloco> al dar continuar vuelvo al mismo meno principal del instalador de ubuntu
<cousteau> no, dale que "no", porque no tienes CD-ROM
<aprendis> hola a todos alguien sabe como conectar en red una maquina con ubuntu 10.10 y otra con ubuntu 11.04 para que se puedan transferir archivos
<cousteau> aprendis, se puede hacer con samba o mediante ssh (sftp)
<aprendis> y cual seria mas rapido??
<aprendis> estan en mi cuarto pero necesito pasar unas cosas a mi pc
<aprendis> sin usb y eso por que es mucha info
<cousteau> si en una de las dos máquinas tienes instalado el servidor ssh, en la otra puedes abrir nautilus y poner Ctrl-L sftp://maquina2.local/home/usuario
<cousteau> pues la verdad, no sé cuál sería más rápida
<cousteau> a lo mejor se puede con rsync
<aprendis> eso seria de forma inalambrica??
<fosco_> yo creo que lo más cómodo es un samba y arreando
<fosco_> la velocidad de transmision la marcará la velocidad de la red
<aprendis> es que las 2 usan internet inalambrico del mismo modem
<fosco_> pues samba
<aprendis> y samba esta en los repositorios?'
<fosco_> comparte una carpeta en cada una de las dos máquinas
<aprendis> pero se los tendria que instalar a las 2 no??
<fosco_> no necesitas instalar nada
<cousteau> samba te lo instala automáticamente cuando le das a "Compartir carpeta"
<cousteau> eso el servidor de samba; el cliente viene instalado por defecto
<aprendis> ok en home creo una carpeta y le doy compartir en ambas y ya seria todo?'
<katarcis> si
<katarcis> xd
<cousteau> creo que sí
<aprendis> ok boy a intentar aver que pasa n_n
<pacoloco> ya le di si y no... creo que el asunto es por este lado llego a una parte que dice... para acceder al lector de cd-rom, por favor, teclee el fichero de dispositivo que se deberia utilizar. los lectores del CD-ROM no estandares emplean ficheros de dispositivos no estandares (como /dev/mcdx). Puede cambiar a la consola del segundo terminal (alt+f2) para comprobar los dispositivos disponibles en /dev con <<ls /dev>>. puede volver aqui con alt+f1.  Fiche
<pacoloco> ro de dispositivo para acceder al cd-rom:   ......
<pacoloco> sale una linea con la /dev/cdrom
<Glooskep> alguien sabe como borrar por completos los mensajes que se muestran al apagar/reiniciar ubuntu? en ocasiones me aparecen en ocasiones me aparece el splash como debería ser
<katarcis> te refieres al log?
<Glooskep> katarcis, supongo
<katarcis> mm pues no se.. nunca los eh intentado quitar
<katarcis> me gusta verlos
<katarcis> para ver si todo inicia bien
<Glooskep> al inicio no es el problema
<Glooskep> el problema es al apagar o reiniciar
<Glooskep> en ocaciones me muestra cuando cierra las tty el pylmoth etc etc
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> pues yo los veo siempre no se
<katarcis> im sorry xD
<Glooskep> :D
<katarcis> chao
<aprendis> ya le di en comparticon y me instalo un servicio y despues le di es permitir que escrivan en esta carpeta pero como sabran las maquinas que  quiero que se conecten??
<cousteau> Glooskep, en el grub tienes las opciones "quiet splash"?
<Glooskep> cousteau, ni idea deja checar
<aprendis> mas bien que se comuniquen
<cousteau> grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX /etc/default/grub
<cousteau> aprendis, enciende las dos, ve a la otra máquina y ve a Lugares > Red
<Glooskep> cousteau, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" <--- si la gento
<Glooskep> tengo*
<cousteau> gentoo? (lol)
<aprendis> ok
<cousteau> lisdexia... Bueno, pues entonces ni idea. A mí a veces me pasa al revés, que al arranque no me aparece el splash (a menos que sea le que es en modo texto) pero al apagar sí
<cousteau> tampoco es que sea una cosa crítica, vaya
<aguitel> [GuS], estas?
<Glooskep> cousteau, si lo se enrealidad no me afecta en lo mas minimo
<aguitel> cual es el mejor router inalambrico con mayor potencia de señal?
<Glooskep> cousteau, la idea es que me gusta que las cosas funcionen bien y yo no veo eso bien :S
<aprendis> ya le di y solo me salio un icono que dice red de windows
<[GuS]> aguitel: a mi me preguntás lo del router?
<aguitel> [GuS], como vas ,si queria saber tu opinion
<aguitel> [GuS], en mi casa tengo problemas y no me llega la señal a todos lados
<[GuS]> aguitel:  ni idea che, no ando probando routers por la vida jejeje
<aguitel> [GuS],probe un linksys WRT120n
<[GuS]> Yo tengo un tp-link de 3 antenas que anda de 10
<aguitel> [GuS],y donde carajo puedo encontrar la posta?
<aguitel> [GuS],ese me dijeron
<[GuS]> aguitel:  probaste en google? :P
<sisa_> pregunta sobre baterias para portatil, alguien sabe de fisica electrica?
<aguitel> [GuS] mira:http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-117035265-router-wi-fi-tp-link-tl-wr941nd-norma-n-300mbps-el-mejor-_JM
<[GuS]> aguitel:  ahh, y no te puedo permitir decir "carajo" en este canal eh.. ojo jeje
<aprendis> le di en el icono de red de windows y me dice que fallo el servicio
<aprendis> que falo al obtener la lista de comparticiomn
<aguitel> [GuS], como ves ese modelo ?
<[GuS]> aguitel:  yo tengo el TL-WR1043ND
<aprendis> en mi lap le di en la opcion que dice conectar con el servidor y me da varias opcciones pero no se con ual le debo de dar le di el ssh y me da las opciones y dice que ponga nombre del servidor e informacion opcional luego sale puerto carpeta y nombre de usuari
<aprendis> pero no se cual de todas sea segura
<cousteau> y yo el TL;DR1043ND
<aguitel> [GuS], que potencia tiene?
<[GuS]> aguitel: creo que es lo mismo, nada más que tiene para conectar dispositivos de almacenamiento USB y poder compartirlo por la red
<cousteau> aprendis, no ibas a usar samba?
<aguitel> [GuS], 226 mangos sale
<aprendis> si pero nose como es que le di en compartir carpeta en ambas maquinas y en ambas me instalo samba
<aprendis> pero ya despues nose como se comunicacn entre si
<[GuS]> Se
<cousteau> aprendis, ni siquiera si vas a Lugares > Red?
<aprendis> si ya fui a ese lugar pero solo me aparece un icono que dice red de windows y ya
<aprendis> no veo otra cosa
<aguitel> [GuS], instale arch ,corre muy bien
<Infernet> hola
<aprendis> que diferencia hay entre nano y gedit es que ando biendo la guia de ubuntu y dice que le de en nano
<aprendis> para editar y le de un nombre de trabajo
<omikron4> aprendis: si eres aprendis, primero trabaja con gedit, cuando sepas mas te metes en nano o cuando aprendas a manejar nano bien
<[GuS]> aguitel: que bueno
<Infernet> alguien esta corriendo en kubuntu?
<aprendis> si ya de hecho ando siguiendo este tuto pero enves de darle nano le di con gedit y creo es lo mismo xD
<aprendis> solo cambia el editor
<[GuS]> Infernet:  yo
<aprendis> no??
<omikron4> yo a veces Infernet
<aprendis> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba
<cousteau> aprendis, que nano funciona también en las TTY y gedit no... pero creo que gedit es más cómodo
 * cousteau se pira
 * wicope tb
<aprendis> si eso me parecio el otro tiene un aspecto mas arcaico
<Infernet> hola [GuS]
<Infernet> hola omikron4
<Infernet> que les parece?
<omikron4> a mi me gusta bastante Infernet
<[GuS]> Infernet: siempre he usado KDE toda mi vida, y he probado varias distros hace años atrás... y como me gusta "debian-based", Kubuntu está bien.. lo vengo usando desde la primera versión.
<Infernet> excelente punto de vista
<Infernet> y es exactamente lo q siento yo tambien...detesto a grandes rasgos GNOME
<Infernet> y justamente lo q le faltaba a una distro potente como esta era un buen entorno grafico
<Infernet> q desconocia totalmente
<omikron4> disculpa Infernet el que te guste una no quiere decir que la otra no vale.. yo tengo kde y sin embargo aunque la veo mas potente, me siento mas comodo en gnome.. es cuestion de gustos
<[GuS]> Bueno, cada uno usa el entorno que más le gusta.
<[GuS]> omikron4: él no dijo que Gnome no sirva...
<[GuS]> No empecemos con las guerras..
<[GuS]> Simplemente dijo que a él no le gusta.
<omikron4> no dijo que no le gusta.. "detesto a grandes rasgos GNOME"
<[GuS]> omikron4: pero es su opinión, no dijo que Ud tenga que pensar lo mismo
<Infernet> claro, es un punto de vista nada mas
<omikron4> bueno, da igual, aki estamos para soporte no para opiniones.. ni discusiones que no llegan a ningun sitio, lo siento
<Infernet> omikron4: disculpa si ofendi...en realidad no fueron las mejores palabras empleadas, simplemente es lo q siento y fui totalmente genuino...nunca me cayo bien gnome
<[GuS]> omikron4:  ¿Perdón?
<omikron4> que no voy a seguir con esta disyuntiva.. cambiamos el chip y ya esta
<[GuS]> omikron4: bueno, calma que nadie está discutiendo
<Infernet> [GuS]: de donde sos?
<[GuS]> Infernet: Argentina
<Infernet> se nota, hola camarada
<Infernet> soy de La Plata
<Infernet> vos?
<omikron4> jodeeer aun disculpandome parece que ofendo.... lo sientooo... no comments
<Infernet> omikron4: nadie se ofendio :P
<[GuS]> Infernet: que grande! yo de Baires, capi, liniers.
<[GuS]> Infernet: tengo una prima que vive por La Plata..
<Infernet> [GuS]: ciudad ricotera
<omikron4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Infernet> :P
<[GuS]> omikron4: ud sabe que yo soy OP?
<[GuS]> Digo..
<aprendis> si le doy una carpeta en publico no hay posibilidad que se metan ami equipo y vacien toda mi informacion
<omikron4> y?
<aprendis> o nosesito encriptar toda mi maquina
<[GuS]> brb
<aprendis> y mensajes y eso
<Infernet> omikron4: dejando de lado los malos entendidos :)
<pablo> hola tengo una multifuncion hp officejet 4400 ypuedo imprimir desde otra maquina pero no puedo escanear. Como puedo hacer?
<lali-meli> :o
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<Infernet> SergioMeneses: hola
<pablo> hola tengo una hp officejet 4400 compartida en una red, el tema es que puedo imprimir desde otra maquina pero no puedo escanear. Se puede hacer algo?
<Infernet> pablo: perdon si no te ayuda mucho mi comentario, pero supongo por la informacion q das q es seguramente un tema de configuracion mas q de funcionamiento
<pablo> Infernet gracias supongo que si
<Infernet> pablo: como se llama el soft?
<pablo> Tenes razón el xsane no ve el dispositivo
<Infernet> pablo: a ver, ahi te digo
<Infernet> pablo: que distro tenes?
<fzeta> hi
<Infernet> fzeta: hola
<fzeta> hola Infernet
<Infernet> como va?
<Infernet> pablo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011572
<pablo> Infernet gracias
<Infernet> pablo: por nada
<xaval22> join #triviterra
<mreseau> hola
<XuMuK> hola
<Infernet> mreseau: hola
<mreseau> que tal?
<Infernet> todo bien
<Infernet> vos
<mreseau> super
<XuMuK> !pm | mreseau
<kubot> mreseau: Por favor haz tus preguntas en el canal para que otros puedan ayudarte; beneficiarse de tus preguntas y asegurarse de que no recibes "ayuda" peligrosa. Ten en cuenta que muchos consideran de mala educacion que se les haga privado sin preguntar primero.
 * Triviox is away: Ocupado..
 * Triviox is away: bueno.. probando..
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-16
<_grAnd__> buenas noches desde españa
<_grAnd__> jejeje
<_grAnd__> :)
<gold_C> wenas ^^
<_grAnd__> nas de nuevo gold_C :)
<_grAnd__> o desde catalunya
<_grAnd__> xD
<gold_C> jajaja :)
<Souchiro> weno, hasta mañana
<_grAnd__> adios a tod@s hasta otra :)
<xaval22> #list
<Xago> amigos...le instalé el escritorio KDE a mi hija, pero en inglés, ya que no me dí cuenta. Cómo le hago para cambiarlo a español? gracias
<xangua> instala los paquetes de idioma
<xangua> kde-language algo, no se no uso kde :S
<Xago> xangua, no se me ocurrió que podría estar en el Centro de software :D
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> tengo un pequeño problema
<pandote> que es
<pandote> que cuando abro una pestaña no se me muestra en la barra
<pandote> en el panel :/
<Nando> pandote, click derecho sobre el panel >> opción Añadir al panel y añades Lista de Ventanas
<pandote> gracias nando :D
<granjero> hola, busco un reproductor que me permita visualizar tanto jpg tipo slideshow y videos en uno solo
<granjero> existe?
<katarcis> yo diria que cualquiera puede
<granjero> porejemplo katarcis ?
<katarcis> vlc
<katarcis> mplayer
<katarcis> totem
<granjero> imagenes totem?=
<katarcis> aaaa ya entiendo
<katarcis> deja veo
<granjero> ok
<katarcis> granjero, no quede con la misma duda :( xD
<imdz> ubuntu server trae algun firewall activado por defecto?
<katarcis> iptables si
<katarcis> todos los linux lo traen
<katarcis> creo
<weeifuh> por defecto no viene activado
<weeifuh> pero si instalas firestarter se puede activar
<imdz> es que solo puedo conectar al puerto 22 y 80
<katarcis> imdz, y ya los abriste desde el router?
<imdz> es un servidor
<weeifuh> es que a lo mejor no tienes más aplicaciones funcionando
<imdz> cambio el puerto del ngiinx de 80 a 8080 y no conecta
<granjero> katarcis, lo voy a solucionar con un script que ejecute eye of gnome y totem con intervalos...
<imdz> ya vi el problema, muchas gracias
<aprendis> hola alguien sabe como agregar cualquier programa en la barra de ubuntu 11.04 la que sale en la izquierda es que le trato de agregar algunos pero no me los da
<Jorge-Concep> (aprendis) Al abrir un programa aprarece el ícono en la barra.....hacé clic derecho y "mantener en el lanzador"
<aprendis> ya le di pero ahorita al cerrarlo se me pasmo por un momento la pantalla y ya no salio mas en la barra
<Jorge-Concep> tenés activado compiz? algunos plugins no son compatibles...a mí me pasaba lo mismo con el cubo de escritorio, por ej
<aprendis> si tengo activado el cubo y unity
<aprendis> y otros efectos
<aprendis> hoo ya
<aprendis> y si lo pongo en cairo dock si me sale pero asi con un icono muy arcaico
<aprendis> que no le corresponde a matlab
<Jorge-Concep> tenes que desactivar el cubo e ir probando con los otros efectos para ver cuáles sirven...
<aprendis> como??
<aprendis> pero el cubo y todo marcha bien
<aprendis> pero solo no se pueden poner los iconos en la barra de unity pero si esta trabajando los dos
<Jorge-Concep> pero si no te permite agregar íconos en el lanzador es porque algún plugin te genera problemas....
<erAbuelo> buenos días
 * unknow Dew
<pimpam> como hacer funcionar los ventiladores de un portatil si no encuentro powersaved en los repositorios???
<RamonMiranda> hola a todos, como puedo configurar mi intuos 4 s en Ubuntu 10.10 para que funcione girada 180 º? soy zurdo
<fosco_> pimpam: cual es el probelma pimpam, se te calienta el portátil?
<pimpam> no se encienda los ventiladores yo diria
<pimpam> se me calienta a 100 ºC
<pimpam> y se apaga logicamente
<GatoLoko> RamonMiranda http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/150094
<GatoLoko> en uno de los comentarios lo explican
<berarma> pimpam: qué modelo es?
<pimpam> acer aspire 5715Z
<pimpam> he visto que actualizando la bios hay bastante pero n tengo windows
<pimpam> por lo tanto no la puedo actualizar
<pimpam> tengo ubuntu 10.4LTS y debian 6.0 , y en las dos me pasa lo mismo
<pimpam> la situacion es que un dia iba con windows vista y se fue la luz en casa , se bajaron los plomos cuando tenia encendido el portatil , instale ubuntu y desde ese dia no me va el ventilador
<berarma> necesitas Windows para actualizar la bios o te serviría con FreeDos
<pimpam> no se si por /proc/acpi lo puedo habilitar....
<berarma> eso ya suena más a avería
<pimpam> pues si , yo diria que es algo interno
<berarma> necesitas Windows para actualizar la bios o te serviría con FreeDos? (pregunta)
<pimpam> el rollo es que el fabricante da la opción de actualizar la bios pero desde .exe
<berarma> se bajaron los plomos e instalaste ubuntu el mismo día?
<pimpam> el dia siguiente
<berarma> o sea, no sabes si dejaron de funcionar por el apagón o por ubuntu?
<pimpam> conservo los archivos y demas  historia de windows pero no el S.O.
<pimpam> yo diria que es por el apagon
<berarma> has buscado en google?
<pimpam> he buscado ya te digo como activar el ventilador , he hecho mil comandos y nada
<pimpam> y la verdad actualizar la bios me da respeto
<berarma> en ese caso, si nadie conoce la solución te diría que lo lleves a reparar
<aguitel> alguien tiene un router TP-LINK WR941N ?
<pimpam> parece ser la mejor opcion
<linux-k> hola a todos quiero una ayuda como puedo instalar social plus a mi navegador
<linux-k> crom
<fosco_> linux-k: sabes si existe esa extension para chrome?
<fosco_> si no existe puedes usar otras extensiones sociales como yoono
<linux-k> siiiiiiiiiiiii
<linux-k> existe
<fosco_> en ese caso debe estar en su web de extensiones
<fosco_> http://www.social-plus.net/en/download.php
<Focusyn> yo para esto soy muy tonto, como puedo saber si tengo 32 o 64 bits?
<Focusyn> es para instalar un programa me da dos opciones deb 32 y la de 64 y no tengo ni idea
<berarma> Focusyn: dpkg --print-architecture
<Focusyn> lo pongo en el terminal?
<granjero> si Focusyn en una terminal o también este comando sudo lshw | grep -A 5 cpu
<Focusyn> bueno lo hare o cara o cruz jaja
<pimpam> buenas
<Itxshell> buen día a todos en la sala
<CrazyLemon> hey guys - sorry for not speaking spanish. i just have one question ... how do you say 'e-mail address' in spanish? :)
<aguitel> CrazyLemon, correo electronico
<CrazyLemon> aguitel gracias! :)
<aguitel> CrazyLemon, np
<CrazyLemon> ok..one more question and then no more :D   how do you say 'file' ?
<cousteau> /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Nando> saludos. Tengo una duda. Actualmente mi MiniLaptop trabaja con un disco duro externo usb porque la compre asi ya que no tenia el interno. Quisiera saber si los disco ZIF 1.8" de Ipod funcionan con esta ?
<fosco_> CrazyLemon: Archivo
<CrazyLemon> fosco_ thanks and sorry cousteau
<fzeta> hi
<mgl22> hola
<carlosubuntu> hello
<mgl22> he ejecutado en comando sudo palimpsest desde una netbook  con ubuntu 10.04 y se me va de l pantalla
<carlosubuntu> un palimsesto?
<mgl22> es un comando para ver el estado del disco
<mgl22> sera por lo de volover a escribir encima el nombre no sé
<mgl22> en resumen si una ventana se me va de la pantalla ¿se lo puede achicar?
<carlosubuntu> yo ni idea neng
<mgl22> ok gracias igual
<greencult> saludos a todos
<novato> hola a todos alguein sabe como es eso de las ip para pasar archivos de una maquina con ubuntu 10.10 a otra con ubuntu 11.04
<novato> ya instale samba pero nose coo le ago para mandar a las carpeta compartida de mi otra maquina
<novato> ya las 2 tienen samba instalado y sus respectivas carpetas de comparticion pero nose como hacer que se puedan ya pasar los archivos de una a otra
<novato> U_U
<novato> andaba sigueinso la guai de samba http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Samba#Opci.C3.B3n_3 pero en la opcion 2 paso 2 me dice que no se encuentra la orden
<novato> y entonces mejor decidi borrar las carpetas que hice en la opcin 1
<novato> y crearla en modo grafico pero nose commo hacerle para que las maquinas se comuniquen entre si
<damian_uy> Buenas, tengo una consulta, no encuentro la forma de agregar mas areas de trabajo, solo tengo 2. Alguien sabe como agregarle ?
<cousteau> botón derecho al icono de las áreas de trabajo?
<cousteau> (no sé si en unity se sigue haciendo así)
<damian_uy> Alguien habla español ?
<damian_uy> Perdon .. :P
<cousteau> si yo habla una poca espanolo
<damian_uy> jajja cousteau gracias de todas formas .. la idea no era hacer esta pregunta en esta sala
<cousteau> de todas formas... leí por ahí un artículo diciendo que los verdaderos "hackers" (en el sentido programador, no en el sentido de "crackers") tienen que aprender buen inglés
<locum> buenas
<locum> alguien sabe pq no sale de suspension el portatil?
<Nicko_94> Como que no sale?? Si lo cerraste, en ocasiones no funciona como debiera, eso me paso muchas veces en mi notebook
<locum> Nicko_94,  no se reactiva
<Nicko_94> Tendras que apagarlo desde el boton y reiniciar
<locum> la hibernacion funciona bien
<locum> pero la suspension no
<locum> lo cual con el portatil es una putada
<locum> si lo se
<novato> hola alguien sabe como se comprten los archivos ed ubuntu a ubuntu es que ya me sale la maquina en mi lap pero en la de escritorio no, me dice que nose pudo montar el lugar pero en mi lap ya me veo ami y a la pc
<locum> lo q pregunto es a q se puede deber el fallo o como solucionarlo
<Nicko_94> A mi me ha pasado lo mismo en cada pc o laptop con ubuntu, no se si sea un problema de la distro, porque con otras no me paso...
<Nicko_94> novato: Asegurate de tener los paquetes de comparticion instalados, trata de compartir una carpeta y te dara un aviso si no los tienes
<novato> ya tengo en las 2 instalado samba y compartida en cada una carpetas pero nose por que pasa esto mi lap tiene ubuntu 10.10 y la pc ubuntu 11.04
<novato> me boy  a red y de hay ya no pasa nada en pc
<novato> en mi lap si me aparece la pc y yo pero no puedo acceder a ella
<novato> ya tambein se desaparecio
<novato> ahora que mire
<Nicko_94> Mmm, el problema de samba es q hay varias formas de que falle, estas usando un router o simplemente conectaste un pc al otro??
<novato> si los conecte asi directamentre con un  cable eternet aun que ambos = tienen targeta de red inalambrica
<novato> es que los intento conectar y me dice red cableada desconectada y me sale asi un como icono de rex con tache
<novato> como puedo ver si son las mismas verciones de samba
<novato> en ambos equipos no sera por eso??
<novato> o no hay otros metodos de pasar informacion que no sea samba
<novato> una asi mas facil
<novato> es que quiero pasar como 50GB de informacion de una a otra
<novato> que diferencia hay entre samba normal y samba4
<novato> definitivamente ubuntu 11.04 es una gran porqueria esta lleno de errores bugs y seguramente codigos maliciosos creo mejor me regresare a ubuntu 10.10 por que ocn eso de que me dicen que ubuntu ya lo quieren privatizar a de ser para que consumamos productos que solucionen esas coss como en windows xD
<novato> les recomiendo posten lo mas que puedan en la red que no instalen ese sistema tan inestable
<novato> para todo pone peros y ademas de que es demaciado embrollo
<novato> para todo
<xangua> y por eso este es el canal #quejasdeubuntuaqui ....
<novato> jajaj apoco hay un canal de eso ok
<novato> lo probare
<novato> xD
<alicante000> buenas!
<alicante000> tengo un problema con amsn...
<alicante000> mmm que silencio :P
<ruben_linux> saludos gente
<omikron4> ruben_linux: saludos from la gente
<ruben_linux> :-))
<ruben_linux> que tema tratamos esta noche???
<ruben_linux> yo tengo un problema con smb
<omikron4> what's the problem  ruben_linux?
<ruben_linux> estoy connectado a la wifi de un amigo
<omikron4> yo no se na de smb lo siento
<ruben_linux> y cuando trato de abrir la carpeta que comparte
<omikron4> ah... por ahi vamos algo bien
<ruben_linux> mount error(1): Operation not permitted Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<ruben_linux> smbmount //192.168.1.1/videos /home/ruben/videos
<ruben_linux> y me pide una pass
<omikron4> si la compartes puedes poner nada mas que apache... y el computer te da la direccion.. por ejemplo... http://192.168.x.x o tu usuario en localhost@192.168.x.x
<omikron4> sudo start service apache start
<omikron4> perdon
<omikron4> sudo service apache start
<ruben_linux> pero el apache es un srv web, no entiendo tu respuesta
<omikron4> pues vas apañao
<omikron4> para que se conecten a tu computer o tu te conectes a otro debes poner un servicio en marcha.. lo que no me acuerdo es si es apache o el otro
<omikron4> pero lo que esta claro es que si no tienes ningun servicio no te conectaras
<ruben_linux> smb para compartir archivos, una vez ingresado en la red solo tienes que montar la carpeta y listo
<ruben_linux> pero puedo estar engañado
<omikron4> si no te va.. estas engañado
<ruben_linux> estamos es la misma red, puedo ver los archivos compartidos, pero no puedo montarlos
<alicante000> hola! alguien me puede ayudar?
<hocine> puta
<hocine> disculpe
<pypypy> como puedo ver las variables reservadas desde el interprete de python?
<pipo65> buenas
<pipo65> sabe alguien como hacer para q firefox emule otros navegadores como si fuera midori
<Kenzumi> bonne nuit
<alfplayer> pipo65: hay una extensión q se llama user agent strings o un nombre similar
<pipo65> alfplayer, gracias
<alfplayer> de nada
<pipo65> ya me pasaron una respuesta similar en otro canal y estoy probando
<pipo65> de echo o sabia que existen tantos plugins en firefox para la misma utilidad
<alfplayer> creo que necesitas buscar los user agent strings de cada navegador que quieres emular y pegarlos en la configuración de la extensión
<pipo65> encontre uno q los tiene todos o casi todos pero no me deja volver al navegador original si no q me sigue cargando las paginas de el mismo modo
<alfplayer> hay una que es la más popular
<pipo65> yo lo necesito para no tener q usar el iphone y si poder probar si me carga los videos de camaras de seguridad
<alfplayer> y qué? no funciona la página para navegadores normales de pc de escritorio?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> pero tengo q probar para poder decirle al cliente si podra entrar desde su telefono movil
<pipo65> y demas saber si cargara bien o con fallas
<neogenessis> entonces te toca probar el navegador del cliente
<pipo65> si pero si mi navegador emula iphone me evito comprarme uno
<neogenessis> pero es que se identifique como otro no implica que lo emule
<pipo65> es mas encontre uno q emula iphone y ipad
<pipo65> neogenessis, pero adquiere cierta similitud en su entorno
<pipo65> si quieres puedes ver google pero cargala como si tubiera un iphone
<pipo65> veras q cambia todo de lugar
<pipo65> los botones y casi todo
<neogenessis> pero eso es por que google tiene diferente paginas segun quien solicite
<neogenessis> no es cosa del navegador
<pipo65> si neogenessis pero hay camaras de seguridad q tienen un comportamiento similar al de google
<pipo65> por ejemplo algunos modelos hd de airlive
<neogenessis> te repito que eso es cosa del server no del cliente
<pipo65> neogenessis, pero si yo entro a una airlive me la levanta en h264
<neogenessis> es mas si haces que tu navegador se identifique como un spider de google podras entrar en sitios que no deberias
<pipo65> y si entro de un iphone o emulando un iphone  me la carga en mpeg4
<pipo65> yo uso muchas herramientas de navegadores moviles
<pipo65> or ejemplo con java me carge el navegador java opera
<pipo65> para moviles y pruebo las camaras de ahi tambien
<pipo65> neogenessis,  no es una confirmacion la pruebo con varios navegadores y cuando un cliente me pregunta como se vera le puedo dr una peque?a muestra
<pipo65> la idea es no gastarme la plata en cada elemento si no buscar la forma de hacer una muestra desde uno solo
<neogenessis> si, claro pero no es real
<neogenessis> no es lo mismo que use webkit que use otro motor de renderizado
<neogenessis> y eso no lo cambiar ni un plugin ni con una cadena en las peticiones HTTP
<pipo65> neogenessis, te aseguro que se ve muy identico entre un iphone  y usar midori con iphone como motor
<pipo65> los probe a los 2
<pipo65> solo que queria verlo desde firefox
<neogenessis> sera que usan el mismo motor
<pipo65> midori q un iphone
<neogenessis> podria ser
<neogenessis> applet toma mucho codigo open source
<neogenessis> aunque luego no lo nombre ni lo libere
<GridCube> hay paginas donde podes darles el link de tu pagina y ellos te envian screenshots de como se ve en multiples navegadores
<pipo65> no se pero quiero hacer lo q hace el midori en firefox
<pipo65> por cierto uso una mac
<pipo65> pasa q en la mac no puedo usar midori y en debian si
<pipo65> pero el firefox anda en todos
<neogenessis> y por que no te vale midori? por que no lo tienes en mac?
<neogenessis> aqui http://xabbott.wordpress.com/2008/01/31/midori-a-webkit-powered-gtk2-web-browser/ dice que:
<neogenessis> midori usa el mismo webkit que usa  safari
<neogenessis> Arora y  Google Chrome dice que tambien
<pipo65> si pero midori puede hacerse pasar por iphone
<pipo65> y no safari ni chrome ni firefox por defecto
<neogenessis> para el chome has mirado si hay algun complemento como el de firefox?
<pipo65> en cambio midori con entrar en la configuracion de proxy y red si
<pipo65> neogenessis, pero uso tiger 104
<pipo65> no hay version de chrome
<doolph> Hola quiene dijo iphone
<pipo65> yop
<pipo65> doolph,
<pipo65> por
<cousteau> pipo65, y firefox también, cambiando el user agent
<doolph> De q se trata?
<cousteau> (es más cómodo hacerlo con User Agent Switcher)
<pipo65> cousteau, si pero tube q agregar un add
<pipo65> yo decia q en midori esas opciones estan por defecto
<cousteau> técnicamente no hace falta. Vas a about:config, buscas useragent, y modificas lo que salga
<pipo65> en el menu herramientas red
<pipo65> cousteau, pero para tocar ahi hay que saber q poner
<pipo65> no es cuestion de tocar de oido
<neogenessis> si eres mozar si
<pipo65> jajaja
<pipo65> igual esto es offtopic
<pipo65> mejor no pregunto mas
<pipo65> ya lo hize funcionar en firefox
<pipo65> con user agent rc
<pipo65> ese me dio mas opciones
<neogenessis> pipo65,
<pipo65> emula opera chrome safari wii
<pipo65> ipad
<neogenessis> si con firefox has puesto esas opciones con un sniffer puedes ver la identificacion htto
<neogenessis> http*, y de ahi ya tienes la cadena de identificacion
<pipo65> si pero es mas facil hacerlo desde un boton
<neogenessis> pos si
<pipo65> y ademas lo puedo aplicar en barios navegadores por ejemplo uno q se llama camino
<pipo65> esta basado en firefox
<pipo65> creo q en el 3
<pipo65> gente os dejo me voy a laburar
<alienf2> hola
#ubuntu-es 2011-07-17
<eldank> hola muchachos XD, algun buen tutorial que me recomienden para aprender linux en serio.
<doolph> Hola
<doolph> Estoy conectado desde mi ipad
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> mira vos
<eldank> hermanos mi pregunta es esta quisiera aprender linux bien bien, que me recomiendan, como algunos buenos tutoriales o cosas que estudes les halla servido. XD
<fzeta> eldank: instalate archlinux con esa distro aprendes sí o sí
<fzeta> sí lo que quieres es aprender de verdad pues instálatela
<eldank> uuuhhnnn, tu la has usado?
<fzeta> sí, la estoy usando
<eldank> ok,bueno voy a nvestigar a ver que tal? XD
<fzeta> eldank: pero no te vayas a sustar xD
<eldank> ¿por que?
<fzeta> naaaa es broma xD
<eldank> XD
<fzeta> que S.O tienes ahora mismo?
<eldank> ubuntu 11.04,
<mansanken> Buenas a todos como va
<fzeta> y cuánto llevas con ubuntu?
<fzeta> dicen que archlinux es para usuarios avanzados pero que va el que quiere aprender aprende, y al que le gusta le sabe...
<mansanken> pregunta o sugerencia, estube leyendo algunos blog de info sobre gnome 3 en ubuntu 11.04, la verdad que me encanta la la idea de cambiar, pero me gustaria saber si alguien ya lo ha intentado, principalmente por saber si existen algunos problemas o recomendaciones para hacer
<eldank> tengo como 3 meses utilizando y me a gustado mucho,pero yo quisiera aprender mucho mas
<mansanken> eldank que informacion te fue mas fidedigna?
<cousteau> mansanken, sí, al parecer no son estables los paquetes de gnome3 para ubuntu
<mansanken> y que haces vos en esos casos
<fzeta> mansanken: yo lo estoy usando y hasta ahora no le eh tenido ningún problema en ubuntu, claro
<eldank> mansanken, ¿a que te refieres? XD
<mansanken> la verdad que soy un pedorro y cada vez que pruebo algo nuevo me mando la cagada y tengo que prepara todo para mis alumnos en la facu, quiero seguir una guia confiable eso
<fzeta> mansanken: la clave está en probar tío sí no te lanzas nanai nanai
<eldank> eso es cierto :D
<mansanken> mmmm bueno y cuanto tardas mas o menos en hacerlo
<mansanken> aprox
<fzeta> mansanken: la instalación es fácil eso en 30 minutos lo tienes según el velocidad de datos que tengas
<alfplayer> mansanken: en el canal #archlinux-es creo q hay algunos q lo probaron o lo usan
<fzeta> y si no te gusta lo puedes purgar y listo
<mansanken> y como lo purgas?
<fzeta> pera que tengo la chuletilla por aquí
<fzeta> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge y  luego sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<fzeta> y con eso vuelves a cómo lo tenias antes
<mansanken> gracias fzeta
<freeli2> Ayuda..estoy en ubuntu ¿como grabar un .iso de 7GB en dvd normales de 4GB?
<freeli2> :(
<freeli2> segun requiere un dvd de doble capa...pero no tengo
<cousteau> pues tendrás que dividirlo
<cousteau> a lo mejor te vale el programa dvd95... ¿es una película?
<freeli2> no..es una .iso de Mac Os x
<cousteau> pues ya me dirás tú cómo piensas meter una iso de 7 GB en un DVD de 4
<freeli2> jajaj
<cousteau> a lo mejor usando un USB
<freeli2> pero como seria
<freeli2> para grabarlo a usb
<cousteau> la verdad no lo sé, porque unetbootin creo que es sólo para isos de ubuntu o de linux
<katarcis> de qe estamos hablando
<cousteau> katarcis, de cómo hacer para grabar una ISO de 7 GB en un DVD de 4
<freeli2> si eso...
<katarcis> mm
<katarcis> toca llamar a harry poter o.O xD
<freeli2> jjajjajaj
<cousteau> así que la única solución que veo yo es haciendo un USB booteable... pero no sé cómo hacer eso con una iso de Mac
<katarcis> mac pesa 7 gb¿
<cousteau> a lo mejor extrayendo los archivos en un pendrive y marcándolo como arrancable...
<freeli2> si pesa unos 7GB
<katarcis> y si haces arrancar con el grub2?  en una particion distinta a la que vallas a instalarlo
<katarcis> ??
<katarcis> se me prendio la genialidad :D xD
<katarcis> jaaja
<freeli2> jaj
<katarcis> pero puede ser una solucion
<katarcis> digo yo..
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<katarcis> chao :P
<fzeta> cousteau: que .ISO es?
<cousteau> yo intentaría lo del usb también
<cousteau> fzeta, ni idea, una de mac que decía freeli2
<fzeta> ahhhh joer, sí es freeli2 xDDD
<fzeta> freeli2: que .ISO es?
<katarcis> de MAC
<freeli2> si una de mac
<freeli2> es problema? es que pesa 7gb y no tengo dvd de esa capacidad aunque tengo un usb de 100gb.
<cousteau> si la iso es de 7 gb y los dvd de 4.7, pues como que vete olvidando de usar dvds, a menos que se pueda partir, que no creo
<cousteau> así que sólo se me ocurre extraer el contenido de la iso en el USB
<fzeta> pues trata con un usb freeli2 dd if=imagen-xxxxx.iso of=/dev/el_pendriver
<fzeta> lo pillas freeli2
<freeli2> si un poco xD
<fzeta> coges el pendrive y lo formateas o sea que le das un formato  a bajo nivel
<freeli2> si
<fzeta> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/pendriver con este comando le das el formato
<cousteau> pues con ese comando despídete de todo lo que tengas en el pendrive, eh?
<freeli2> deja ir guardando tus comandos
<fzeta> luego cuándo termine el formato lanzas dd if=imagen-xxxxx.iso of=/dev/el_pendriver
<cousteau> a lo mejor también te vale formatear el pendrive a formato UFS, que es el que usan los DVDs... creo
<cousteau> ...no, claro, usarán formato ISO
<fzeta> eso sí no lo se yo siempre uso pendrive para estos tinglados
<fzeta> freeli2: lo pillas
<freeli2> si.
<ser_> hola
<fzeta> nas ser_
<ser_> como grabo un dvd doble capa 8g con brasero en ubuntu se puede?
<freeli2> xD lo mismo...
<freeli2> pesadill
<fzeta> yaaa, xDDD ser_ que te lo explique freeli2
<freeli2> jajja
<fzeta> que ya lo tiene claro xDD
<freeli2> geroglificos son tus comandos
<cousteau> freeli2, no, no es lo mismo
<freeli2> nose...
<cousteau> lo que ser_ quiere es grabar un dvd de doble capa, no meter una iso de 7 gigas en un dvd de una sola capa
<ser_> tengo una iso de 8gb
<ser_> y tengo un dvd de 8gb
<fzeta> bueno piro a sobar la oreja, see you later;)
<freeli2> ahhh ok
<ser_> y mi grabado es doble capa
<ser_> para grabar dvd de 8g
<ser_> cuando habro brasero solo me reconoce como si tuviera un dvd r de ogib
<ser_> 8gib
<cousteau> y no tienes un dvd de 8 GiB?
<ser_> el dvd tiene 8,5  gb
<ser_> si tengo
<ser_> es un verbatim de 8,5 gb
<cousteau> entonces, si brasero dice que son 8 gb cual es el problema?
<ser_> brasero me dice q la iso es de 8gb
<ser_> pero me dice q el dvd es de 4 gb
<cousteau> aah
<ser_> nero en windows seven me lo reconoce
<ser_> y la grabadora funciona bien
<ser_> alguna idea?
<ser_> ????
<ser_> alguien despierto
<ser_> necesito ayuda
<Triviox> ser_ plantea tu pregunta, quien sepa la respuesta te ayudará :)
<ser_> tengo una quemado de dvd rw dl grabadora doble capa
<ser_> tengo una iso de 8gb
<ser_> y tengo un dvd de 8,5 gb
<ser_> habro brasero para quemar la iso
<ser_> y solo me reconoce como si fuera un dvd de 4gb y es de 8gb
<ser_> en windows seven con la misma pc  y con nero no tengo ese proplema
<ser_> pero lo quiero grabar desde ubuntu
<ser_> se puede o no?
<ser_> el dvd es de 8,5 gb perdon
<ser_> ?
<cousteau> y seguro que "te lo detecta como 4.7 GB" y no es que te ponga por defecto que es de 4.7 GB?
<Xago> hola amigos...quién usa KDE? necesito mover el cubo sin tener que primero CTRL+F11
<Xago> o usar el mouse!!!
<ser_> el dvd es de 8,5 gb verbatim
<ser_> y la quemadora es dual layer
<ser_> la iso es de 8gb
<ser_> y funciona re bien la quemadora en windows seven con nero
<Xago> normalmente uso gnome,, pero ahora estoy probando este escritorio
<ser_> reconoce 8,5 gb de espacio en el dvd
<ser_> pero no me paso lo mismo en ubuntu
<chinchurria> alguién sabe joomla
<ser_> se podra o no
<ser_> nadie a grabado dvd doble capa en ubuntu?
<ser_> dvd de 8,5 gb?
<ser_> tengo todo la quemadora doble capa la iso de 8gb y un dvd de 8,5gb y no puedo grabarlo
<ser_> q macana nadie sabe...
<ser_> ?
<m4v> nuncá grabé con doble capa, son algo caros los dvd esos :p
<m4v> nunca*
<ser_> brasero solo reconoce 4 gb de dvd
<ser_> y mi quemadora es dual layer
<ser_> el dvd 8,5gb y la iso 8gb no tengo el mismo ṕroblema en windows seven con nero
<ser_> pero lo quiero grabar desde ubuntu se puede?
<ser_> ...?
<chinchurria> hay nero para ubunto
<chinchurria> oistes ser o vistes
<m4v> ser_: estoy mirando y k3b o brasero deberían poder grabar dual layer sin problemas
<m4v> pero sin más información no se que puede estar pasando en tu caso
<chinchurria> ser.........me leiste
<ser_> desde windows seven puedo grabar doble capa iso de 8gb con nero
<ser_> pero desde ubuntu en la misma notebook solo reconoce como si el dvd fuera de 4gb
<ser_> es como si no reconociera la quemadora de dvd
<chinchurria> ser hay nero para ubuntu sabias
<ser_> como q no reconoce que es dual layer
<ser_> no no sabia
<chinchurria> buscalo
<ser_> ya estoy instalando haber que pasa
<ser_> si alguien presisa mas datos de la quemadora o de lo que sea q pregunte
<ser_> voy a reiniciar
<chinchurria> lo descargas y lo instalan directamente es una versión para ubuntu...te dan 30 dias de prueva
<ser_> si vi
<ser_> pero y despues de los 30 dias
<chinchurria> busca el crack
<ser_> quiero grabar sin problemas
<ser_> los crack tienen virus?
<ser_> generalmente
<chinchurria> en ubuntu son pequeños modulos
<m4v> !warez chinchurria
<kubot> chinchurria: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo o música.
<chinchurria> si quieres ves el codigo y ya
<ser_> quiero ir por derecha no por izq para eso tengo windows seven ya
<chinchurria> entonces, tu crees que ellos sacaron esos codigos de sus geniales cerebros....miki....se lo chuliaron de la gente de buena fe
<chinchurria> y compraste windows seven
<ser_> no no
<ser_> lo tengo trucho jajja
<chinchurria> entonces
<ser_> pero quiero todo lo de ubuntu legal
<chinchurria> ahhhhhhhh
<ser_> todo lo de windows es pirata
<ser_> si quisiera habro windows nero y grabo el dvd doble capa
<chinchurria> bueno debe haber alguna manera de legalmente renovar los treinta dias
<ser_> pero me gustaria poder hacerlo desde ubuntu
<ser_> libremente y no se si se puede o como hacerlo
<ser_> encima tengo todo lo necesario y funciona todo
<chinchurria> investiga BIEN EN INTERNET EL SOPORTE PARA UBUNTU DE TU IMPRESORA
<ser_> no es impresora
<chinchurria> seguramente esta resuelto en el wiki
<ser_> es una quemadora de dvd
<chinchurria> perdón de la quemadora
<ser_> mmmm no encontre
<chinchurria> a mi me quema directamente la mia sin problemas 8.5 g
<chinchurria> instalaste bien tu ubuntu, sino te puedo dar un página para que no tengas problemas
<chinchurria> que marca es tu im presora
<chinchurria> aahhhhhhhhhhhh pues sigo con lo de la impresora
<chinchurria> que no encontraste
<chinchurria> dime que ya tengo que seguir
<chinchurria> ser
<chinchurria> ser_
<ser_> la grabadora de
<ser_> dvd es la que biene en la notebook
<chinchurria> qué piensas hacer
<ser_> es una hp
<chinchurria> ok
<chinchurria> que ubuntu instalaste
<ser_> te paso las caracteristicas
<ser_> ?
<ser_> ubuntu para notebook 10.10
<ser_> 32 bit
<chinchurria> ok
<chinchurria> y ......actualizastes
<ser_> me funsiona re bien
<ser_> tengo q instalar 2
<ser_> q me faltan despues todas al dia
<chinchurria> ya dejame buscarte
<chinchurria> algo
<ser_> mientras actulizo
<chinchurria> ser_
<chinchurria> estás
<ser_> si
<ser_> decime?
<chinchurria> has a ver esto
<chinchurria> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<chinchurria> no es necesario, en ubuntu 10.10 pero por si acaso
<chinchurria> en la consola
<chinchurria> pegalo
<ser_> que es
<chinchurria> y luego si instala los codes
<chinchurria> con esto
<chinchurria> sudo apt-get -y install non-free-codecs && sudo apt-get -y install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<chinchurria> a ver si así si puedes con brasero
<chinchurria> actualiza brasero
<ser_> reinicio o intento asi
<ser_> ?
<chinchurria> así sólo cierra la consola
<chinchurria> ahh antes
<chinchurria>  ya vas
<ser_> ok = tengo q esperara todabia
<chinchurria> en consola actualiza
<chinchurria> sudo apt-get update
<chinchurria> escribe eso
<chinchurria> y luego si cierras la consola y prueva a ver
<chinchurria> sino reintala brasero
<ser_> para q es eso q instale
<chinchurria> para actulizar los pluging del dvd
<chinchurria> ya provaste
<ser_> mmm
<ser_> hay algo q no entiendo
<chinchurria> qué
<ser_> brasero me pone q es un disco dvd r dl 4gb de espacio libre
<chinchurria> hay ujha ventanita para escoger espera y te digop donde
<ser_> pero si te fijas reconoce que es un disco dl dble capa
<ser_> pero solo reconoce 4gb
<ser_> del dvd
<chinchurria> ya va dejame buscar un dvd de 8.5 g para meterlo a ver dónde es que esta la ventanita que te dice...y crfeo que es creator de cd/dvd...lo tienes instalado
<ser_> si
<ser_> ?
<ser_> estas
<chinchurria> no quiero dañar el dvd pero alli te aparece una ventana que te dice de vcuantos g escoges
<ser_> no me deja
<chinchurria> yo no he instalado nada extra y me quema normal en 8g, incluso en la computasdora de la otra casa
<ser_> uu solo yo siempre ttengo problemas q porqueria
<chinchurria> yb la velocidad
<ser_> la velocidad si puedo cambiarla
<chinchurria> no tec enojes
<chinchurria> dime ahora si la quemadora
<chinchurria> te voy abuscar la información especifica
<ser_> ok espera ya te digo bien
<chinchurria> esperame voy a buscar
<ser_> Unidades ópticas
<ser_> 	DVD+/-RW SuperMulti de doble capa LightScribe
<ser_> dice eso
<ser_> hp
<chinchurria> ok
<chinchurria> espera que estoy leyendo
<ser_> ?
<chinchurria> ser_
<ser_> q
<ser_> estas?
<chinchurria> si
<chinchurria> tu sabes cómo pegar en la consola
<ser_> si
<ser_> pegar q
<chinchurria> http://www.conocetupc.cl/blog/24-ubuntu/21-que-tengo-que-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<chinchurria> lee de esta pagina y pega y ejecuta en la consola
<chinchurria> para actualizes bien
<ser_> ok
<chinchurria> copias y pegar......en la consola siempre tienews que pegar con editar+pegar no te acpta control v
<ser_> si si ya se
<chinchurria> sudo apt-get install -y ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ser_> ya lo estoy haciendo de 1 a la vez+
<chinchurria> perdon es que yo tambien estoy actualizando
<ser_> lo estoy haciendo desde la pagina
<ser_> jeje
<ser_> sos hom o muj vos
<chinchurria> hombre
<chinchurria> y vos ser
<ser_> homb
<chinchurria> no instales todo solo hasta lo de dvd
<chinchurria> y dejame seguir leyendo
<ser_> instale solo lo que no tenia instalado
<ser_> rar zip libre office ya lo tengo
<ser_> me parece que ubuntu no reconoce
<ser_> dvd doble capa
<chinchurria> si hasta hay algo que se llama que puede ripiar
<ser_> yo,5 gb quiero grabar una iso de 8gb en un dvd de 8,5 gb
<ser_> con mi quemadora no quiero ripear nada
<chinchurria> yo se....sólo te comentaba lo que lei
<chinchurria> ya quemaste en windows 7
<chinchurria> dijiste
<chinchurria> osea que en el bios esta bien configurado
<ser_> no no queme en windows seven pero reconoce 8gb
<ser_> si creo esta bien configurada por que viene por defecto de fabrica con esa
<ser_> quemadora q es dual layer asi q si
<chinchurria> seguro
<ser_> espera q me fijo
<ser_> ya vuelvo
<chinchurria> de todas maneras para leer dvd doble capa necesitas instalar otras bibliotecas
<chinchurria> ser_
<chinchurria> aquí te dejo
<chinchurria> http://www.tutorialesubuntu.com/2010/01/21/reproducir-dvd9-dvd-doble-capa/
<chinchurria> y fianalmente aquí esta lo que buscabas
<chinchurria> http://sliceoflinux.com/2009/06/08/k9copy-copiar-un-dvd-de-video-en-ubuntu/
<ser_> jeje
<chinchurria> ser_ aquí te dejo....................
<ser_> si esta bien
<chinchurria> bueno ya llegaste
<chinchurria> revisa a ver
<chinchurria> el primero es para que puedas leer dvd doble capa y el segundo para instalar un programa de copia
<ser_> pasamelo devuelta
<chinchurria> http://sliceoflinux.com/2009/06/08/k9copy-copiar-un-dvd-de-video-en-ubuntu/
<ser_> tu dices q eso va a funcionar
<chinchurria> ya viste la página
<ser_> ?
<ser_> si
<ser_> pero mi dvd no es de video
<chinchurria> pero me imagino que el programa te instala el resto
<ser_> osea sirve para grabar iso tambien?=
<chinchurria> me imagino prueva
<chinchurria> esta el synaptis
<chinchurria> ya lo vi
<chinchurria> k9copy
<chinchurria> instalalo desde malli
<ser_> pero es mapara pasar de dvd 5 a dvd 9
<chinchurria> si ya lei
<chinchurria> K9Copy es una herramienta de fichas que permite copiar de uno o más títulos de un
<chinchurria> DVD9 en un DVD5, de la misma manera que DVDShrink para Microsoft Windows (R).
<chinchurria> bueno, estoy intentando
<ser_> pero yo tengo una iso de 8gb y quiero grabarlo en un dvd 8,5 jajaja
<ser_> si si gracias
<ser_> q macana
<chinchurria> la iso es windows 7
<chinchurria> seria la única tan grande
<ser_> la iso es un paquete de software
<chinchurria> ok
<ser_> no es windows 7
<evanuz> Hola
<chinchurria> por alli hay alguien que quiere grabar lo mismo que tu con un pentium III ijijiij
<evanuz> tengo conectada mi computadora via alambrica e inalambrica, como puedo especificar que una applicacion use determinada interfaz de red
<ser_> quien chinchu
<chinchurria> esta página te puede interesar, por curiosidad
<chinchurria> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/9836697/Como-crear-una-ISO-en-Ubuntu-10_10-con-k3b.html
<chinchurria> evanuz en editar redes
<evanuz> O.o en donde en especifico chinchurria
<chinchurria> editar conexión...le das con boton dechecho a la antenita y le das editar redes
<chinchurria> alli te aparece cableado o inalambrico
<evanuz> ok y ahora?
<chinchurria> ser-la viste ser
<ser_> si
<chinchurria> ahhhhhhhh pero tu quieres separar
<chinchurria> te parecio curiosa
<chinchurria> los post
<evanuz> sip
<chinchurria> lee los post ser_
<ser_> no kiero separar
<chinchurria> bueno evanuz alli si estoy ponchao xq nunca lo he intentado y ya lo has hecho
<ser_> quiero grabar una iso de 8gb en un dvd de 8,5 gb
<evanuz> xD
<chinchurria> joomla
<chinchurria> alguien que sepa joomla
<Itxshell> buenas
<Itxshell> pamela,
<abel> hola alguien sabe como hacer para q mi sd no se ponga en modo "solo lectura?"
<Guest67332> ubuntu es mejor que mint o seria lo mismo ?? :S
<Cibort> Depende
<Cibort> Esta Linuxmint basado en Debian
<Cibort> Y el Linuxmint basado en Ubuntu
<Cibort> Ubuntu es basado en Debian
<Guest67332> :\
<Cibort> Para decirte que es mejor
<Guest67332> bueno entonces a fin de cuentas puede que sea su padre o su abuelo
<Cibort> Tendrias que decirme para que lo utilizaras
<Guest67332> eje
<Cibort> Es que el Linuxmint Debian, es algo asi como
<Guest67332> navegar y word
<Cibort> Primo del Linuxmint Ubuntu, y hermano del Ubuntu
<Cibort> Si es para eso Guest67332
<Cibort> Tanto Mint como Ubuntu cumplen
<Cibort> Bien la funcion
<Guest67332> ;)
<Cibort> Mint tiene un escritorio mucho mas intuitivo
<Guest67332> gracias Cibort
<Cibort> Mientras que ubuntu tiene un escritorio mas
<Cibort> Ordenado (para algunos)
<Guest67332> tengo uno que se llama creo lxde
<Cibort> :)
<Cibort> De nada :)
<Cibort> lxde, es muy rapido
<Cibort> Muy ligero
<Guest67332> me gusta mas que ubuntu pero lo veo medio raro no se si esta completo
<Guest67332> por eso la pregunta
<Cibort> Esta completo
<Guest67332> pero ok
<Cibort> De hecho
<Cibort> Mint ubuntu, es un Ubuntu que tiene mejor organizadas ciertas cosas
<Cibort> Es mas facil hacer otras
<Guest67332> ya veooo
<Cibort> Mientras que Mint Debian, no lo he probado, aunque debe ser mucho mas estable
<Cibort> Ya que proviene directamente de debian
<Guest67332> pero ubuntu por lo que me dices entonces es de igual estabilidad que ubuntu mint ¿?
<Guest67332> *mint ubuntu
<Cibort> Tal vez menos
<Cibort> O tal vez mas
<Cibort> Eso si no lo se
<Cibort> Mira
<Cibort> Cuando hacen una distribucion derivada
<Guest67332> aun saliendo de el mismo debian que me dices
<Cibort> Editan ciertas cosas, empaquetan otras
<Cibort> Y eso puede cambiar la estabilidad
<Cibort> Por ejemplo, yo ocupo Debian, una de las distribuciones mas estables y robustas que existen
<Cibort> Pero ubuntu esta basado en debian, pero en una version de testeo
<Cibort> No en la version estable
<Cibort> De Debian
<Cibort> Por ende Ubuntu es mas inestable que Debian, lo que desconozco es que Mint Debian, esta basado en una estable
<Cibort> O una de testeo
<Cibort> Yo he ocupado Ubuntu y Mint Ubuntu, y te recomiendo ambas
<Cibort> Aunque Mint, es mucho mas intuitiva
<Cibort> Ademas que ocupa Gnome
<Cibort> (Disponible en LXDE tambien)
<Guest67332> de eso si no me fije
<Guest67332> no aparecia opcion de lxde mint ubuntu o debian en la pagina
<Cibort> Si
<Cibort> Mira
<Cibort> http://www.linuxmint.com/
<Cibort> Ahi sale
<Guest67332> a ver
<Guest67332> http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php Cibort
<Guest67332> aparece gnome xfce
<Guest67332> lxde no aparece :S
<Cibort> Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE) is a rolling distribution based on Debian Testing.
<Cibort> Tanto ubuntu como mint estan basados en un debian testing
<Cibort> Asi que supongo que en estabilidad deben estar ambos similares
<Cibort> Guest67332,
<Cibort> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1705
<Guest67332> ok ok
<Guest67332> ok gracias bueno saludos me marcho
<Guest67332> xau
<fzeta> buenos días
<alicante000> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<fosco_> buenas
<jose> buenas tardes... alguno de vosotros tiene el amule???? os va bien????
<jose> tengo las mismas configuraciones que tenia en windows y es q no me esta descargando nada desde hace varios minutos
<fosco_> la red *mule va muy mal
<fosco_> pasate a torrent o descarga directa
<jose> ok gracias... pero va mal aqui en ubuntu???
<jose> porq en windows me va bien
<fosco_> va mal en general
<jose> ok
<fosco_> y como tiene muy pocos usuarios en linux su desarrollo está bastante parado
<jose> ok todo aclarado
<jose> gracias por tu tiempo fosco_
<jose> una ultima cosa
<jose> cuando intento acceder al centro de soft. de ubuntu me sale la pantalla completamente gris y no va mas alla... ayer me funcionaba perfectamente
<jose> no instale nada. no desinstale nada...
<jose> cuando intento acceder al centro de soft. de ubuntu me sale la pantalla completamente gris y no va mas alla... ayer me funcionaba perfectamente
<jose> por favor... ayuda
<jose> como puedo poner efectos a la hora de cerrar las ventanas¿¿¿??? acabo de ver un video y me gustaria poder hacerlo igal
<jose> este es el video beryl vs vista
<marcelo_> buenos dias a todos
<marcelo_> haber si me podeis ayudar
<marcelo_> estoy copiando archivos con el comando cp , y quisiera saber si existe algun parametro que le indique el tamaño de los archivos a copiar
<marcelo_> se los agradeseria mucho
<berarma> qué quieres hacer?
<marcelo_> estoy copiando  archivos .jpg pero hay de muchos tamaños y yo solo quiero los mas grandes
<EagleScreen> lo que quiere hacer marcelo se podría hacer facilmente con un pequeño script en bash
<marcelo_> ya y como seria el codigo
<berarma> solo con cp no puedes hacer eso, tendrías que usar find
<marcelo_> buscar con find y despues copiar
<marcelo_> en un script
<EagleScreen> marcelo_: sabes algo de programación?
<marcelo_> lo basico
<EagleScreen> ah bien
<EagleScreen> el comando "du" te da informacion de cuanto ocupa un fichero
<marcelo_> ya
<marcelo_> #du fichero
<EagleScreen> así que en un bucle, por cada fichero, obtienes su tamaño
<EagleScreen> luego con un IF, si el tamaño es mayor de X, lo copias, si no, no lo copias
<berarma> marcelo_: find . -size +500k -exec cp {} directorio_destino \;
<marcelo_> bien entiendo lo del bucle
<berarma> es un ejemplo para copiar archivos de más de 500kb que cuelguen del directorio actual
<marcelo_> tanbien lo intentare asi
<EagleScreen> lo de berarma puede q sea mas rapido
<marcelo_> lo probare de antemano muchas gracias, han sido muy amables
<EagleScreen> marcelo_: pasate por #bash y consulta sus guias si quieres aprender a programar scripts
<marcelo_> ok #bash
<marcelo_> vale
<alicante000> alguien me podría ayudar con un problema que tengo con la webcam y amsn ?
<berarma> ya hace un tiempo que no uso amsn, y en las últimas versiones no funcionaba la webcam
<berarma> alicante000: puedes preguntar, a lo mejor alguien te puede ayudar
<marcelo_> haber si me podeis ayudar, hice un script
<marcelo_> #! /bin/bash
<marcelo_> mkdir prueba2
<marcelo_> find  /home/marcelo/recup*/*.jpg  . -size +1000k -exec cp {} prueba2 \;
<marcelo_> para copiar aechivos de mas de 1000k y extencion .jpg
<marcelo_> pero me copia otras extenciones que no son .jpg
<marcelo_> si me podéis ayudar lo agradezco
<alicante000> berarma gracias, pregunto a ver.. jejeje
<alicante000> resulta que me he bajado el amsn 0.99b de un repositorio , pk la versión de svn no hay forma de que la compile
<alicante000> y después de tener que configurar tls, he podido ejecutar amsn correctamente
<alicante000> PERO cuando voy a configurar la webcam
<alicante000> me dice que no tengo webcam
<alicante000> cuando no es así, tengo 2 webcams configuradas , con los drivers y demás
<alicante000> y no tengo ni idea porqué no me la detecta...
<alicante000> (tampoco me detecta el audio)
<alicante000> el repositorio que he añadido es : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amsn-daily/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<alicante000> he probado xawtv por si las moscas, y me veo perfectamente xD
<alicante000> y nada...si alguien pudiera ayudarme con el problema, se lo agradecería muchísimo :)
<user_leo> alguien
<user_leo> por aqui
<user_leo> vida?
<user_leo> alguien aqui?
<AzoteLogiko_> hi
<GridCube> AzoteLogiko_, :D hi
<rosa> hola, tengo un problema con el java y no puedo acceder a todos los sitios de una web, alguien puede decirme como puedo comprobar si tengo bien instalado el java?
<AzoteLogiko_> tienes que instalar el java jdk
<rosa> como veo si ya lo tengo instalado?
<AzoteLogiko_> puedes comprobarlo entrando al terminal y poniendo  java -version
<rosa> ok
<AzoteLogiko_> por ejemplo a mi me sale:
<AzoteLogiko_> java version "1.6.0_26"
<AzoteLogiko_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<AzoteLogiko_> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode)
<rosa> java version "1.6.0_18"
<rosa> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8.2) (6b18-1.8.2-4ubuntu2)
<rosa> OpenJDK Client VM (build 16.0-b13, mixed mode, sharing)
<rosa> me sale esto
<rosa> tendría que actualizarlo verdad?
<berarma> para usar java en el navegador necesitas el plugin de java, no el jdk
<xangua> tienes openjdk, no el java de sun/oracle
<xangua> !java
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<xangua> mmm tonto bot
<xangua> rosa: desinstala openjdk y el plugin del navegador desde el centro de software y desde el mismo instala el oracle/sun java y el plugin
<xangua> !partner
<kubot> Es posible que necesites añadir el repositorio "partner" para instalar ciertas aplicaciones propietarias (por ejemplo, el Java original de Sun). Para ello, ejecuta: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner"; sudo apt-get update »
<rosa> entonces desinstalo el openjdk y el plugin no?
<rosa> como se llama el plugin del navegador?
<berarma> comprueba que tienes el plugin de java instalado y dinos cual es, el nombre del paquete
<rosa> acabo de desinstalar el javajdk
<rosa> desinstalo el plugin tambien no?
<rosa> xangua
<rosa> estas?
<berarma> lo has localizado?
<rosa> no se como se llama el plugin
<rosa> alguien me lo dice?
<berarma> busca en el centro de software plugin jaba
<berarma> java
<rosa> ok
<rosa> creo que el plugin no lo tengo instalado
<rosa> por lo menos yo no lo veo
<berarma> te aparece alguno?
<rosa> ah si
<rosa> me aparece uno instalado
<rosa> restricted extras
<rosa> ok
<rosa> creo que ya lo tengo todo limpio
<rosa> ahora que debería instalar?
<berarma> mira abajo en elementos técnicos ocultos
<rosa> abajo en el centro de software?
<berarma> si has desinstalado un paquete que se llama restricted-extras vuévelo a instalar porque es para escuchar mp3 y ver algunos vídeos
<rosa> esperad vamos por pasos que soy algo nueva en esto
<rosa> que hago primero?
<berarma> si, no desinstales más cosas
<berarma> tienes ubuntu?
<rosa> si
<rosa> tengo ubuntu
<berarma> instala ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rosa> ok
<berarma> lo digo por las variantes
<rosa> 1 seg
<rosa> desde el centro de software?
<berarma> sí
<rosa> ok
<rosa> 1 seg
<xangua> restricted extras instala openjdk berarma rosa ....
<berarma> sí, ya lo sé
<rosa> berarma?
<rosa> que es eso?
<rosa> ahh ok ok
<rosa> xD
<berarma> cuando lo tengas abre el navegador
<xangua> berarma: open jdk no es sun/oracle java
<xangua> ......
<rosa> ya tengo instalados los restricted extras
<berarma> y en la barra de direcciones escribe about:plugins
<rosa> ahora?
<berarma> en el navegador, que imagino que usarás firefox
<rosa> ok
<berarma> xangua: crees que será problema de que las web que intenta ver no son compatibles con el plugin de opnjdk?
<berarma> openjdk
<xangua> acaba de instalar open jdk, el que no quiere, y tu le vuelves a decir que lo instale
<berarma> ha dicho que no lo que
<berarma> quería?
<xangua> berarma: si lees lo que pidió, dijo que con open jdk no anda X pagina, por eso le dije como instalar el java de sun/oracle
<berarma> no veo esos mensajes
<xangua> ......
<rosa> chicos, una cosa...
<rosa> yo si hablais los dos a la vez me hago un lio jeje
<rosa> ayudadme uno mejor no?
<berarma> el navegador te mostrará una lista de plugins
<rosa> si
<berarma> mira qué plugins de java tienes instalados
<rosa> ok
<rosa> IcedTea NPR Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea6 1.9.8 (6b20-1.9.8-0ubuntu1~10.04.1))
<rosa> es en esta parte?
<rosa> es que aparecen muchas cosas
<berarma> sí
<berarma> hay alguno más
<rosa> si hay muchos
<rosa> de div-x
<berarma> lo que importa es ver si tuvieras más de uno para java
<rosa> y de otros
<berarma> solo de java
<rosa> hay una lista grande, quieres que te haga un pantallazo y lo ves tu mejor?
<berarma> con que revises la lista y te asegures que solo aparece un plugin que mencione java suficiente
<berarma> tu versión de ubuntu es 10.04?
<rosa> http://img215.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo3j.png/
<rosa> mira
<rosa> eso es parte de lo que me aparece
<rosa> eso es uno o varios?
<berarma> es un plugin
<rosa> ahh
<rosa> pues que yo haya visto solo hay ese
<berarma> ok
<rosa> luego hay otros para flash
<rosa> y para otras cosas
<berarma> prueba ahora la web y dinos cual es el error que ves
<rosa> pero no he instalado todavia el javajdk
<rosa> lo instalo antes?
<berarma> no lo instales ahora
<berarma> lo que necesitas es el plugin, y ya se instala solo lo que el plugin necesita
<mimecar> Java JDK es para programar
<mimecar> no para ejecutar los programas de java
<rosa> a ver, el problema de la web es que estoy haciendo un curso on-line y cuando hago unos ejercicios al final no me los da como finalizados, es mas no me los da ni como iniciados
<berarma> lo puedes probar ahora?
<rosa> si
<rosa> dame 3 minutos
<rosa> ok?
<berarma> ok
<rosa> ahora vengo
<rosa> ya estoy
<rosa> creo que sigo teniendo el mismo problema
<berarma> pero sin ningún error no?
<rosa> mira
<mimecar> rosa: esa web usa Java para el cuestionario?
<rosa> hay otra cosa que creo que es mas rapida y nos puede ayudar
<rosa> en el curso hay un apartado que dice... requerimientos
<rosa> y no me deja entrar
<berarma> podemos probar con el plugin de Sun/Oracle
<rosa> abajo me dice que es lo que pasa
<berarma> copia
<rosa> javascript: show (`requeriments`)
<rosa> algo asi me dice en la parte de abajo a la izquierda
<asig> tener la url nos permitiría ver lo mismo que tú
<EXio4> rosa: tenes habilitado javascript en el navegador ?
<rosa> no lo se
<xangua> y aquí vamos de nuevo
<rosa> si te dejo la web
<berarma> podemos ver la web? si no es nada personal...
<xangua> ......
<rosa> pero te va a pedir un usuario y una clave
<EXio4> xangua: je..
<rosa> no no, no hay problema
<rosa> https://formacion.correos.es/portalcorreos/entrar.jsp?idapr=1_64_esp_1__
<rosa> esa es la web
<berarma> rosa: deberíamos probar lo que te decía xangua
<rosa> mirad la web
<asig> bueno, claro, al ser un sitio privado, no podemos entrar :)
<asig> tienes instalado el *java* ? (no javascript)
<mimecar> rosa: pon en pastebin los requisitos que te salen
<rosa> es que no tengo acceso a ellos (imagino que por el problema del java)
<rosa> pero puedo entrar desde un pc con windows a ver si no me da problema
<rosa> lo pruebo?
<asig> es más fácil que directamente, instales java xD
<mimecar> rosa: el enlace con "javascript" SOLO necesita el navegador web
<mimecar> ¿no te salen lo srequisitos?
<rosa> no
<rosa> no me aparecen
<rosa> pero me deberian aparecer
<mimecar> entonces es un problema exclusivo de tu navegador
<mimecar> no de java
<rosa> eso es que esta teniendo algun error
<rosa> ok
<cousteau> sin embargo, las cosas en java deberían funcionar en el openjdk
<mimecar> usas adblock para bloquear la publicidad?
<cousteau> (aunque a mí me va peor el openjdk, pero el caso es que me va)
<rosa> no
<rosa> en este ordenador no tengo el adblock
<mimecar> ¿te sale un aviso de que se quiere abrir una ventana nueva?
<rosa> no
<rosa> no me sale
<mimecar> ¿usas noscript?
<rosa> no lo se
<rosa> ya no se ni lo que tengo instalado
<mimecar> esa extensión de firefox bloquea el javascript
<EXio4> Repito ¿ Tenes javascript activado en el navegador ? [Firefox - Preferencias - Contenido - Habilitar Javascript ]
<rosa> vamos por pasos
<rosa> que me lio jeje
<rosa> que hago?
<rosa> exio tengo habilitado en javascript
<EXio4> rosa: mmm. que plugins tenes en firefox?
<rosa> no lo se
<rosa> como lo miro?
<berarma> esperad, no la liemos, entra en este página: http://javatester.org/javascript.html
<mimecar> rosa: si lo tienes activado, tiene que salirte un texto al pulsar el enlace de "javascript"
<mimecar> berarma: si no le funciona javascript, no tiene relación con Java
<cousteau> o http://www.java.com/es/download/testjava.jsp
<berarma> y?
<rosa> Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.8
<rosa> Your web browser is Firefox version 3.6.8
<EXio4> La pagina tendria que funcionar bien...
<rosa> dice que hay una actualizacion disponible
<cousteau> pero funciona, no?
<rosa> Your web browser supports JavaScript version 1.8
<rosa> Your web browser is Firefox version 3.6.8
<cousteau> cuál te dice que tienes? la 6.20 o así?
<cousteau> de java, me refiero
<rosa> en que pagina?
<rosa> me habeis dado 2
<cousteau> en la de java.com
<rosa> espera
<rosa> java SE 6
<rosa> me dice
<rosa> update 20
<cousteau> bueno, funcionar funciona
<cousteau> lo mismo que yo entonces
<rosa> que puedo hacer?
<mimecar> rosa: ¿en los requisitos pone que necesitas Java?
<rosa> no puedo acceder a los requisitos
<xangua> cousteau: a mi también me aperece que tengo java se 6, pero uso el openjdk, no el java de sun/oracle
<mimecar> ¿desde windows tampoco?
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo funciona con java 5
<berarma> rosa: no te estarà mostrando un aviso de que ha bloquea una ventana emergente cuando le das a requisitos?
<rosa> desde windows no he podido entrar porque me he dado cuenta que no tengo internet en windows
<rosa> xD
<mimecar> ...
<EXio4> jaja
<mimecar> en tu navegador en estos momentos no funciona el javascript
<mimecar> si el curso depende javascript no te funcionará
<rosa> y que puedo hacer?
<rosa> que es lo que tengo que instalar en el navegador?
<mimecar> NADA
<mimecar> firefox puede interpretar sin problemas javascript
<mimecar> cierra firefox, abre el gestor de archivos
<rosa> ok
<mimecar> control + h, renombra .mozilla por .mozillaold
<rosa> que es el gestor de archivos?
<mimecar> abre firefox y entra
<EXio4> Nautilus ?
<mimecar> lo que usas para gestionar los archivos
<rosa> abro firefox no?
<berarma> en el pie de página pone "Internet Explorer 6", si toda la web está hecha para IE6 podría ser ese el problema
<mimecar> cierra firefox, abre el gestor de archivos....
<rosa> con control + h no me aparece el gestor de archivos
<mimecar> sigue los pasos
<mimecar> cierra firefox, abre el gestor de archivos
<mimecar> control +h no abre nada
<rosa> como abro el gestor de archivos?
<EXio4> mimecar: abre el historial en firefox :P
<mimecar> rosa: sabes abrir tu carpeta de usuario?
<rosa> creo que si
<mimecar> lo que se abre es el gestor de archivos
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ya lo tengo abierto
<xangua> o simplemente ir a preferencias-contenido-activar javascript
<mimecar> tienes firefox cerrado¿
<rosa> si
<mimecar> control + h, renombra .mozilla por .mozillaold
<rosa> esta cerrado
<rosa> ok
<rosa> 1 seg
<rosa> la carpeta te refieres no?
<mimecar> si
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ya esta
<mimecar> abre firefox
<rosa> ok
<rosa> me dice import setting and data
<rosa> me aparece una ventana
<mimecar> puedes cerrar esa ventana
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ya esta
<mimecar> entra en la web que falla
<rosa> ok
<rosa> me sigue sin dejar entrar en los requerimientos
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rosa> que yo creo que si eso no me deja verlo lo otro tambien me va a dar problemas
<rosa> ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> si el navegador no te muestra un javascript hay algo mal
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<rosa> creo que no
<rosa> como puedo verlo?
<mimecar> abre una consola, alt+f2 => gnome-terminal
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<rosa> ok 1 seg
<berarma> mimecar: el problema puede estar también en la web
<mimecar> mirando el pdf de esa web, no parece que use java
<rosa> pero desde el trabajo con ordenadores con windows no me da estos problemas
<mimecar> rosa: ¿puedes ver bien los videos de youtube?
<rosa> espera
<berarma> en el pdf dice optimizado para 1024x768 e internet explorer 6
<mimecar> otra opción es que les mandes un correo al servicio de soporte
<berarma> desfasado totalmente
<rosa> si, veo y oigo bien los videos en youtube
<berarma> posiblemente was web solo funcione correctamente con IE en modo compatibilidad con IE6
<rosa> pero entonces con firefox no puedo hacer el curso?
<mimecar> rosa: mandales un correo a los de soporte
<rosa> el soporte me ha dicho que ese curso esta hecho para realizarse bajo explorer pero desde otro pc que tengo con ubuntu si me deja hacer el curso bien
<rosa> asi que creo que me falta algo en este pc
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> rosa: que versión de ubuntu tiene el otro pc
<rosa> pues creo que es la 10.04 tambien o la siguiente
<rosa> si quieres lo miro
<berarma> mira allí los requerimientos y el plugin de java que tienes por si acaso
<rosa> ok
<rosa> el plugin de java lo miro con about: plugin no?
<rosa> os referis a eso?
<berarma> about:plugins
<rosa> ok
<rosa> ahora vengo
<rosa> dadme 3 minutos
<aprendis> hola alguien sabe como agregar accesos directos al acseso directo ne ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> aprendis: acceso directo al acceso directo?
<aprendis> si es que el nuevo ubuntu tiene en la esquina superior izquierda un como menu de color negro y trae por defecto unos cuantos programas comunes pero nose como hacer para agregar acesis directos hay
<aprendis> en el que sale una barra de buscar
<berarma> los puedes poner en la barra vertical de la izquierda
<aprendis> es que unos no jalan hay
<aprendis> nose por que
<aprendis> le doy en mantener y luego lo cierro trato de ejecutar y ya no se puede
<aprendis> tengo que ir de nuevo a acesos directos
<duende> hola.... alguien me puede colaborar indicandome como hago para correr mi programa de c++ a pasos con emacs ??? ...
<manumar91> ola?
<aprendis> si definitivo no sale
<aprendis> reinicie para ver si aun asi se habian quedado y no se quedaron en acceso directo
<manumar91> oiga no consigo crear un usuario para usarlo de ftp
<manumar91> tengo instalado vsftpd
<aprendis> creo todos los programas que no son instalaos por centro de sofware ubunu no los deja que se queden hay nose por que
<manumar91> añado un usuario con sudo useradd -d /var/www -s /bin/false mi nombre
<mimecar> aprendis: que programa has instalado que no es del centro de software?
<manumar91> y luego la contraseña se la pongo y a la hora de loguear no me funcionaa
<manumar91> ayuda por favor
<aprendis> matlab y maple
<mimecar> maple no es un programa de consola?
<aprendis> como??
<cousteau> que yo sepa tiene interfaz gráfica
<aprendis> si maple y matlab son ambos de interefaz
<manumar91> jajaja
<aprendis> aunque se pueden poner asi en consola =
<manumar91> novea q xulo el matlab
<cousteau> matlab se puede ejecutar sin gui
<manumar91> sin grafica
<manumar91> xDD
<mimecar> si no te aparecen en el menú, el instalador no habrá creado la entrada asociada
<cousteau> de hecho yo lo recomiendo, si no lo necesitas... no es que vaya muy bien, o a mí por lo menos no me iba muy bien
<aprendis> es que si me aparecen pero solo si les doy para buscar ocn sunombre
<manumar91> bueno amigos yo resulta q me acabo de instala el ultimo ubuntu y edsto es una merda
<manumar91> tol dia problemas
<manumar91> con esto te tiras la vida por la borda
<manumar91> yo paso
<aprendis> y si jala bien y todo pero nose por que no se queda en el de iconos
<cousteau> aprendis, click derecho al botón de menú, te aparece una opción "Editar el menú"?
<mimecar> manumar91: ¿has buscado información de configuración del servidor de ftp?
<xangua> manumar91: esto no es un canal de quejas
<rosa> ya estoy por aqui
<aprendis> no no aparce si aho eso
<aprendis> en la barra principal no??
<aprendis> de el nuevo ubuntu
<xangua> siempre puedes usar clasic, bueno no siempre solo para la 11.04 >.<
<manumar91> es q no entiendo como unacosa tan simple como crear un usuario y luego usarlo para el ftp..pues no me funciona!!!!!
<manumar91> =(
<cousteau> aprendis, hmm... Alt-F2, `alacarte`?
<mimecar> manumar91: montar un servidor de ftp no es algo tan "simple"
<mimecar> ¿estas siguiendo documentación para usarlo?
<cousteau> xangua, no me digas que para la 11.10 lo quitan
<mimecar> cousteau: del live cd si
<xangua> pss ya va a tener gnome3 para esa
<cousteau> ah, bueno... yo ya instalo minimal
<manumar91> mimecar: yo hace mil seguia los tutoriales..en mis tiempos q solo vivia pal PC xddd
<xangua> y gnome3 tiene 'fallback' mode que se parece a gnome2
<berarma> 11.10 será con gnome3, por lo tanto tendrá el modo fallback de gnome3
<aprendis> ok
<manumar91> ya he pasao xq me medio acordaba...y nada como no me ha funcionado pues he acabao mirando uno..pero nada
<mimecar> en la 11.10 no viene gnome 3 instalado
<cousteau> yo no veo gnome 3 en repos de oneiric
<manumar91> no entiendo xq me dice incorrect login
<mimecar> manumar91: y en la actualidad que estas siguiendo?
<cousteau> como no lo metan rápido se va a quedar fuera
<berarma> mimecar: el escritorio de 11.10 funcionará sobre gnome3
<manumar91> pues nosee un tutorial de un blog
<rosa> mimecar ya he probado lo del otro ordenador
<mimecar> berarma: pero no tendrá gnome shell
<aprendis> si ya me salio ese
<berarma> no hemos hablado de gnome-shell
<mimecar> y funcionará sobre las librerías de GTK3
<aprendis> pero es que no se xcomo se le hace para que se pomga en la barrita
<mimecar> gnome 3 es gnome shell + gtk3
<aprendis> esa wue tiene el nuebop ubuntu
<mimecar> que es lo que tiene el paquete oficial de gnome
<berarma> mimecar: no exactamente
<manumar91> mimecar: me sale error 530 incorrect login...
<berarma> gnome3 son muchas aplicaciones basadas en gtk3 que forman un escritorio, entre ellas está gnome-shell
<manumar91> y ahora con el ubuntu este nuevo estoy mas perdio con los menus de los cojone
<mimecar> berarma: el paquete gnome 3 que lanzan en el proyecto gnome tiene unos paquetes concretos
<mimecar> manumar91: la documentación que usas es para tu versión de ubuntu?
<cousteau> manumar91, si no te gusta pon el modo clásico
<manumar91> oh, me encantaria
<manumar91> como se pone?
<manumar91> resulta q esto no lo consigo ni con ubuntu 10.04 q es el q tenia ni con el 11.04
<manumar91> perdon el 10.10 era el primero
<aprendis> matlb esta en esta ruta /usr/local/MATLAB/R2011a/bin/matlab -desktop
<cousteau> uh... ni idea, la verdad... creo que cerrando sesión, y en la pantalla de inicio de sesión hay algo de "opciones"
<cousteau> aprendis, me suena que matlab te crea también un ejecutable `matlab` en /usr/local/bin
<aprendis> creo que si pero no estoy muy seguro
<aprendis> pero es que no habre de otra forma amenos que de en consola matlab o en el menu de ciencia le de directamente al icono de hay pero para eso uso cairo dock
<cousteau> si en consola poniendo matlab te abre es que está instalado, probablemente en /usr/local/bin
<cousteau> y... bueno, yo la verdad es que no uso unity, no sé cómo van los menús
<EXio4> which matlab
<Summer29> hola, antes podía abrir enlaces en una pestaña nueva pulsando con dosdedos a la vez en el touchpad, ahora no puedo.. alguien sabe cómo arreglarlo? gracias. uso mozilla
<aprendis> si en efecto esta hay cripter@TITAN:~$ which matlab
<aprendis> /usr/bin/matlab
<manumar91> waaa q desesperacion
<mimecar> manumar91: pon el enlace a la documentación
<aprendis> pero es que no se puede poner en la barra del panel de gnome 3
<aprendis> de ubuntu 11.04
<berarma> Summer29: has probado con 3?
<mimecar> aprendis: por partes
<cousteau> ubuntu 11.04 no usa gnome 3, usa unity
<mimecar> estas usando gnome 3?
<xangua> Summer29: prueba con Control+Clic
<Summer29> berarma, sucede lo mismo q con 2, se abre un menú
<manumar91> http://www.linuxparatodos.net/portal/staticpages/index.php?page=09-como-vsftpd
<aprendis> mm creoq ue si es el escritorio que biene con ubuntu 11.04
<manumar91> eso es lo del ftp
<xangua> cousteau: el proximo unity corre sobre gnome3
<aprendis> solo que le puse efectos y eso
<mimecar> manumar91: ese tutorial es para fedora
<aprendis> como el cubo y demas
<Summer29> xangua, gracias, eso funciona, pero me gustaría recuperar la otra opción
<cousteau> xangua, no veo gnome3 en repos de oneiric
<berarma> Summer29: a mi con 3 dedos me emula el botón central del ratón
<xangua> cousteau: pss yo vi una imágen en omg!ubuntu! de el nuevo tema de ubuntu usando gtk3
<Summer29> berarma, sí, es lo mismo q con 2, la cosa es q el scroll no me da problems, por ej, pero no puedo abrir links como antes :/
<cousteau> xangua, ah, pues gtk-3 parece que sí que hay
<berarma> Summer29: a mi con 2 dedos me emula el botón derecho, no es lo mismo
<Summer29> berarma,  eso es! antes con 2 dedos me emulaba la rueda y ahora el botónderecho
<mimecar> Summer29: que has modicado en el sistema antes del "problema"?
<Summer29> nada, pero le di actualizar, mimecar
<mimecar> dentro de la misma versión de ubuntu?
<berarma> lo malo es que con 3 dedos también te emule el botón derecho, a lo mejor es que tu touchpad no tiene soporte para 3 dedos
<aprendis> es que maple y matlab tiene muchas bondades
<Summer29> sí Mikelevel
<Summer29> uy mimecar
<cousteau> Summer29, berarma mi touch
<rosa> mimecar ya he probado eso en el otro pc
<Summer29> berarma, con 3 también emula botón derecho.. pero a mi m da igual q no tenga soporte para 3 (aunq sí tiene pq en windows funcionaba), yo solo kiero de 2
<cousteau> Summer29, berarma, mi touchpad no tiene soporte multitouch, así que lo que hago es tocar en las esquinas (arriba derecha = central, abajo derecha = derecho)
<mimecar> rosa: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes en el otro pc?
<berarma> Summer29: mira en la configuración a ver si puedes configurar los gestos
<Summer29> berarma,  pocas opciones ahí, solamente la de scroll, nada sobre links
<rosa> tengo la misma la 10.04
<berarma> sobre links no debes buscar, emulación de botones de ratón
<rosa> pero en el otro lo he pprobado y no me deja tampoco
<Summer29> berarma, voy a ver
<rosa> yo creia que si :(
<berarma> lo que tú quieres hacer se hace con el botón central del ratón
<mimecar> rosa: en windows te funciona con firefox?
<rosa> no lo he podido probar
<berarma> rosa: convendría que hablaras con el servicio de soporte y que te confirmaran si funciona con Firefox
<rosa> quieres que lo pruebe?
<mimecar> si puedes si
<rosa> me han dicho que solo funciona bajo windows
<rosa> o sea bajo explorer
<cousteau> usa el user agent switcher
<cousteau> o a lo mejor no es java, es silverlight
<mimecar> rosa: por eso tienes que probarlo con firefox en windows
<berarma> rosa: firefox tiene un consola de errores que se abre desde el menú Herramientas>Consola de errores
<rosa> ok
<berarma> puedes abrirla para ver si salen errores al navegar por esa web
<rosa> ok
<rosa> voy a verlo
<cousteau> berarma, o Ctrl-Shift-J
<rosa> me salen un monton de errores
<cousteau> límpialos y reinicia la página, con la consola de errores abierta
<cousteau> y mira sólo los que sean errores, no warnings
<rosa> me cai
<rosa> http://pastebin.com/D4syhXQ8
<rosa> me sale este error
<mimecar> eso no es el código de la página?
<berarma> rosa: has copiado el código de la página, no está el error
<rosa> ah
<rosa> pues entonces he hecho algo mal
<berarma> y por lo que se puede ver, hay bastante javascript y no se ve java
<berarma> pinta que va a ser que la página esta hecha para IE6
<rosa> si
<rosa> segun me dijeron esta todo hecho para IE6
<mimecar> rosa: hasta que no pruebes firefox en windows te quedarás con la duda
<rosa> si esta hecho para IE6 no hay forma que funcione bien con firefox no?
<mimecar> si está preparada solo para explorer lo tienes complciado
<rosa> y puedo instalar el explorer en mi ubuntu no?
<mimecar> no
<rosa> o emularlo de alguna manera no?
<berarma> ni microsoft quiere IE6, no se han enterado en correos?
<mimecar> no se si emulará bien explorer 6
<berarma> http://www.ie6countdown.com/
<mimecar> berarma: si tienen la aplicación para explorer 6, actualizarla requiere muchos recursos
<berarma> actualizar una web cada 10 años no requiere muchos recursos
<mimecar> berarma: actualizar un diseño si que requiere muchos recursos
<berarma> además, con que la arreglaran para que funcione correctamente sería suficiente
<berarma> el diseño está bien, que arreglen el javascript para que no dé errores
<Summer29> en freenode también hay splits?
<mimecar> eso no es arreglarlo, es una chapuza
<mimecar> Summer29: si
<Summer29> xd
<Summer29> oks
<berarma> una chapuza es no hacer nada
<xangua> y banana splits también :P
<berarma> xD
<Summer29> xd
<Summer29> oye, no encuentro dónde configurar el comportamiento del ratón este
<rosa> gracias a todos tendre que hacerlo desde explorer
<Infernet> hola
<Summer29> berarma, dónde configuras tú la emulación de botones de ratón??
<rosa> un saludo
<rosa> chauuu
<Summer29> hola Infernet
<berarma> no la he configurado, como viene me funciona bien
<Infernet> Summer29: como va
<Summer29> berarma,  ami me iba genial hasta ayer
<Summer29> xd
<gkahn> hola a todos, alguien me puede recordar como recuperar los bordes de las ventanas?
<xangua> gkahn: compiz --replace
<xangua> compiz --replace &
<gkahn> gracias!
<duende> hey, como paso archivos de latex a pdf ???
<mimecar> duende: compilandolos
<duende> huum...
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien save si se puede instalar 2 distros en el mismo pc
<mimecar> liljoker09: si
<mimecar> si puedes, pero tiene inconvenientes hacerlo
<liljoker09> mimecar, hola compi si yo kiero provar mint y ubuntu ke no lo dejaria ke es el ke tengo ahora ubuntu pero quiero instalar mint y ver que si no tiene algo de diferente en la instalacion
<berarma> mimecar: qué inconvenientes tiene?
<mimecar> berarma: gasto de espacio, tienes que actualizar dos distribuciones de forma independiente..
<liljoker09> no tengo ningun inconveniente solo keria ver cuales eran los pasos para poder formatear mi disco completo e instalar ambos sistemas
<berarma> los mismos que si las pones en diferentes pcs
<mimecar> berarma: pero están en el mismo pc, no es lo mismo
<berarma> flipante
<dimitruss> holas estoy tratando de optimizar mi ubuntu tengo una intel cre dos duo y quisiera escoger el kernel que mejor se ajuste que comando uso para determinar esto ? cat /proc/cpuinfo pero alguein podria decirme que linea observar
<mimecar> esos son los inconvenientes de meter dos distribuciones en el mismo pc
<liljoker09> mimecar, tu dice ke el kernel tiene inconvenientes al instalar 2 distribusiones
<mimecar> cada distro es independiente
<liljoker09> mimecar, anduve leyendo san google y lo que decian era ke mejor creara las particiones manualmente e instala el swap no avia tanto problema ke se presta para ambas pero solo keria saver si se podia y si no tiene algo de novedoso la instalacion
<liljoker09> por los kernel no me preocupa ya los estoy manejando mas o menos pero igual cada kernel nuevo me acomplo a su necesidad no pido tanto tampo
<liljoker09> tampoco
<mimecar> swap se puede compartir, home no deberías
<liljoker09> el disco de raiz y el home ovio separados solo el swap si se presta para compartirlo
<liljoker09> mimecar, tu tienes alguna guia para instalar 2 distros cual quiera
<liljoker09> o solo asi como lo pienso es mas ke suficiente
<mimecar> no
<liljoker09> crear las particiones e instalar
<mimecar> primero haz un backup de todos tus datos
<mimecar> y después crea las particiones con el instalador
<liljoker09> si tranki ke todo esta en blanco por eso voy a limpiar el disco completo mas ke todo formatearlo
<cousteau> liljoker09, el swap se puede compartir, a menos que uses hibernación (creo)
<liljoker09> haa esa era la otra cuestion
<liljoker09> casi no uso hibernacion pero ke problema seria ese
<liljoker09> yo con bloquear la pantalla tengo mas que suficiente nunca apago la laptop siempre la dejo prendida
<mimecar> liljoker09: seguramente no te funcionaría la hibernación bien
<liljoker09> mimecar, no se por eso pregunto pero igual lo unico ke pase seria ke se trave y reiniciar manualmente seria la unica opcion a menos ke me dañe el grub ahi si no
<liljoker09> mimecar, alguna vez has instalado 2 distros
<mimecar> en el mismo pc no
<mimecar> en esos casos virtualizo
<liljoker09> hoo bueno de todos modos siempre ke formateo vuelvo a llenar el disco con algo y si las primeras semanas de provar los distros no pasa nada ps igual provare a ver ke pasa
<kurapikka> hola
<Summer29> cuando abro  xorg.conf  (sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf) me sale un archivo vacío
<kurapikka> alguien me podria ayudar, como como conseguir la visualizacion del cubo para escriturios en ubuntu
<Summer29> cuando intento hacerle un backup me dice q no existe ese fichero
<mimecar> Summer29: es como tiene que salir
<Summer29> mimecar,  entonces cómo se pueden cambiar las opciones de ahí,  si no hay nada'?
<mimecar> tendrás que generar manualmente el contenido del archivo
<mimecar> por defecto no se usa ese archivo
<Summer29> pero en todas las webs q he mirado ponía q había q modificar cosas de un texto q ya estaba
<cousteau> Summer29, xorg.conf no se usa, sólo lo usan algunos drivers...
<mimecar> en las últimas versiones de ubuntu, ese archivo no tiene contenido
<cousteau> Summer29, esas webs tenían menos de 3 años?
<Summer29> ah, entonces cómo configuro mi touchpad :(
<Summer29> cousteau,  no sé...
<cousteau> Summer29, Ssitema > Preferencias > Ratón, creo
<Summer29> ahí no está
<Summer29> lo q busco
<cousteau> a lo mejor en gpointing-device-settings
<Summer29> eso qué es, cousteau ?
<cousteau> no sé si viene instalado por defecto, pero te permite configurar el touchpad
<liljoker09> mimecar, gracias por tu ayuda
<liljoker09> nos vemos
<Summer29> instalando
<Summer29> cómo lo abro, cousteau ?
<cousteau> creo que está en Sistema - Preferencias
<cousteau> o si no, Alt-F2 gpointing-device-settings
<cousteau> pero me suena que había algo por defecto para configurar el touchpad
<cousteau> ¿qué querías hacer exactamente?
<Summer29> pulsar con dos dedos emula el botón central delratón
<cousteau> que yo recuerde emula el derecho... pero eso se puede configurar
<Summer29> a mi, hasta ayer, me emulaba el central
<Summer29> cómo se configura???
<cousteau> si no, te digo el comando (pero sólo funciona hasta que cierres la sesión
<Summer29> eso no me sirve
<cousteau> espera, que compruebo (estoy en un sobremesa)
<cousteau> no encuentro la opción :(
<cousteau> lo siento, hace mucho no toco el tema touchpads
<Summer29> bueno, gracias por tu atención
<cousteau> creo que es   xinput --set-prop 'SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad' 'Synaptics Tap Action' 2 3 0 0 1 3 2
<colo> Summer29, cuando pones los 2 dedos en el touch te permite el desplazamieto por la ventana para arriba y para abajo y hacia ambos lados
<cousteau> eso configura lo que pasa si tocas en las 4 esquinas, si tocas en el centro con 1, 2 ó 3 dedos
<Itxshell> Buen día a todos en la sala
<EXio4> buenas Itxshell
<gkahn> hola nuevamente, no se por que, pero no me muestra los bordes de pantalla en natty
<gkahn> que puede ser?
<gkahn> instale compizconfig-settings-manager
<katarcis> gkahn, en consola pon metacity --replace
<katarcis>  aver que sale
<gkahn> ahi aparecieron ñ_ñ
<katarcis> ok
<katarcis> ahora en otra consola
<katarcis> no cierres esta
<katarcis> colocas
<katarcis> ccsm
<gkahn> ok
<gkahn> me aparece el administrador de opciones conpizconfig
<katarcis> ajam
<mimecar> CCSM y unity aún tienen algunos problemas
<katarcis> abajo busca decoracion de ventanas
<gkahn> yap estoy ahi
<katarcis> donde dice comando
<katarcis> dime que dice ahi
<gkahn> /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<gkahn> mimecar, tengo el entorno clasico, me mareó unity
<katarcis> ok entonces es problema de unity .. puedes colocar ahi donde dice eso colocas metacity --replace y cierras sesion y abres de nuevo
<gkahn> katarcis, eso va despues de /usr/bin/ o reemplazo toda la linea?
<katarcis> reemplazas
<katarcis> quitas esa
<gkahn> ok
<gkahn> voy a cerrar la sesion
<gkahn> ya vuelvo
<katarcis> ok
<abel__> hola  mi SD se inicia en modo¨solo lectura¨ alqguien sabe como corregir esto?
<ElVillano> como puedo mejorar el rendimiento de mi ubuntu 10.10
<katarcis> ElVillano, el rendimiendo en que sentido?
<katarcis> abel__, tienes datos importantes en la SD?
<abel__> claro, de hecho la formatie una vez. pero tengo q desmontar hasta 25 veses para poder meterle algo ala sd
<ElVillano> katarcis, bueno te explico desde un tiempo para aca se a puesto muy lenta, y para navegar tambien
<katarcis> ElVillano, instala bleachbit y se lo pasas
<katarcis> es como un CClaner
<katarcis> abel__, te sabes la direccion de donde se monta la SD?
<abel__> en media
<ElVillano> katarcis, ahhhh ok el de gindows
<katarcis> si ElVillano
<katarcis> abel__, pasale este comando a ver .. sudo chown -Rf USUARIO /media/LA-TARJETA-SD
<katarcis> reemplazas lo que esta en mayuscula
<mimecar> katarcis: si la tarjeta lleva fat32 / ntfs no puedes cambiar los permisos
<katarcis> mm si se me olvido como la formatio xD
<abel__> mmm karatr
<katarcis> pero igual deberia poder
<katarcis> mimecar, sera por los grupos?
<katarcis> no esta en alguno
<abel__> mmmkartarcis no pasa nada solo me sale usuario  y ~$
<katarcis> no te tenia que salir nada
<katarcis> mira si ya puedes entrar
<cousteau> mimecar, creo que puedes hasta que se desmonta
<abel__> NOP katarcis  queda igual
<mimecar> cousteau: en fat32 / ntfs no tienes permisos
<abel__> suave.... entonces mejor formateo..en fat 32?
<cousteau> abel__, está tu usuario en el grupo que permite modificar discos extraíbles?
<cousteau> grep plugdev /etc/group
<abel__> no lo se .,.. como puedo verlo?
<abel__> en permisos con superusuario?
<katarcis> abel__, coloca eso en la terminal
<katarcis> grep plugdev /etc/group
<abel__> "plugdev:x:46:abel " esto sale
<gkahn> katarcis, me ha funcionado bien lo de los bordes de ventana, gracias
<gkahn> otra consulta: como instalo simple-ccsm?
<gkahn> me dice que hay dependencias rotas
<gkahn> igual que no me aparece la pestaña efectos en apariencia
<carlos> hola
<carlos> tengo una pregunta
<carlos> como se instala archivos tar.gz
<carlos> ?
<omikron4> esa pregunta va en serio, carlos?
<carlos> muy enserio
<cousteau> depende, un tar.gz es sólo un archivo comprimido
<carlos> soy nuevo en esto
<omikron4> boton derecho.. abrir con..
<carlos> quiero instalar utorrent
<cousteau> yo lo primero miraría si está en repositorios
<omikron4> administrador de archivos o algo parecido..
<omikron4> extraer
<cousteau> ¿no te vale el transmission? funciona bien, y el icono es chulo
<omikron4> y le indicas la ruta
<mimecar> carlos: tienes que leer las instrucciones
<mimecar> .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<cousteau> carlos, a lo mejor lo tienes que compilar
<carlos> es utorrent
<carlos> pero la version de linux
<cousteau> ¿seguro que no te vale con transmission?
 * cousteau se va a cenar
<gkahn> alguien me puede decir como puedo activar los efectos? antes me aparecian en apariencia pero ahora ya no
<mimecar> carlos: puede ser cualquier cosa, ejecutable, código....
<carlos> baje un tar.gz y lo descomprimi
<carlos> pero nose como se instala
<carlos> :
<carlos> :P
<carlos> disculpa mi ignorancia
<cousteau> carlos, es que depende de lo que tenga, ¿tiene un readme o un install? léelos
<XuMuK> cousteau, que aproveches)
<carlos> no trae
<carlos> ninguno de esos
<carlos> :p
<XuMuK> carlos, crees un directorio nuevo, copias archivo y desde este escritorio tar xvzf archivo.tar.gz && cd archivo && ./configure && make && sudo make install
<XuMuK> derictorio*
<XuMuK> directorio* xD
<XuMuK> gkahn, que version de ubuntu? si es 11.04 olvidate...
<gkahn> XuMuK, es la 11.04
<carlos> 11.04
<carlos> estoy en ./configure
<carlos> no en eso no
<carlos> estoy aqui carlos@carlos-HP-420:~/Descargas/utorrent-server-v3_0$
<katarcis> gkahn, con compiz?
<carlos> despues q hago
<gkahn> si katarcis
<katarcis> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<katarcis> carlos,
<katarcis> gkahn, mira en sistema > preferencias >aplicaciones de inicio
<katarcis> le das añadir
<XuMuK> carlos, tienes codigo fuente de utorrent?
<katarcis> nombre compiz
<katarcis> comando
<katarcis> compiz --replace
<XuMuK> de donde los has sacado? o_O
<katarcis> comentario compiz
<katarcis> y reinicias
<carlos> de utorrent.com
<mimecar> no es más sencillo leer las instrucciones de como se ejecuta utorrent en linux?
<mimecar> carlos: .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<XuMuK> joder! no sabia que se puede instalar en linux nativamente
<gkahn> gracias katarcis reiniciare terminando de actualizar  jdownloader
<carlos> mm
<carlos> me sale esto carlos@carlos-HP-420:~/Descargas/utorrent-server-v3_0$ ./configure
<carlos> bash: ./configure: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<mimecar> carlos: .tar.gz puede ser cualquier cosa
<katarcis> gkahn, claro esta que tienes que activar algun efecto en el administrador del compiz
<mimecar> lee las instrucciones de la web del programa
<katarcis> lo que abrimos ahora
<gkahn> gracias katarcis
<XuMuK> no es codigo fuente...
<XuMuK> ya me parecia raro...
<carlos> ok ya entendi
<carlos> igual gracias
<guampa> buenas
<gkahn> no hay caso, no entiendo por que no me toma los efectos visuales el 11.04 ahora...
<gkahn> reinstalé mi sistema y no funcionan ahora
<gkahn> una consulta: como puedo actualizar desde una imagen iso que hice con APTonCD sin tenerla grabada en un cd
<gkahn> ?
<katarcis> gkahn, tienes bien instalada la tarjeta grafica?
<gkahn> si, de hecho ya le instale los controladores graficos propietarios tal y como lo tenia en la instalacion anterior
<gkahn> de esa instalacion me deje una imagen hecha con aptoncd para actualizar nuevamente, pero aca no tengo ningun cd para grabar y por eso preguntaba si se podria utilizar aptoncd desde una imagen iso
<abel> ce que deje en una barra, hay forma de recuperarlo?
<abel> enlace*
<abel> acabo de borrar un enlace que deje en una barra hay forma de recuperarlo ?corrijo
<dimitruss> tengo un problema estoy usando en simulacion el easy java y trato de hacerlo correr en mi ubuntu pero no me levanta la interfaz estoy intentando pniendo java -jar pero me manda un error de no encontrar el archivo pero el el windows me levanta normal
<dimitruss> el easy java es un paquete de simulacion hecho en java esta comprimido en un jar
<dimitruss> el java necesita alguna configuracion especial bueno tengo el sun-jdk
<dimitruss> alguien podria ayudarme
<dimitruss> ?
<Triviox> Buenas, estoy teniendo problemas para importar fotos desde una camara desde la cual antes importaba sin problemas con shotwell.. ahora bien, con windows entre a la camara y saqué las fotos; las deje en una carpeta a la que luego seleccione como fuente de importacion para shotwell; cuando ahora trato de abrir la camara sale el siguiente error: Error al interpretar el archivo gráfico JPEG (Improper call to JPEG library in state 200)
<Triviox> tienen idea de que puede ser? gracias!
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-09
<Kyrian> hola
<rafachef> auxilio!!! powerpc con  ubuntu 10.04 bcm4306 no me funciona bien!!!! ya lei mil tutos y no encuentro una solucion correcta... no me conecta  a nada,,,
<rafachef> me muestra ahora las wireless pero no llega a estabelcer la conexion nunca..
<rafachef> le quite la seguridad wpa
<rafachef> a mi router por si era algun drama con las encriptaciones pero sigue igual
<rafachef> no se conecta a nada
<jotaxpe> hola estoy viendo un juego en linea para ubuntu y me dice que lo descargue, es un archivo bin ¿? esta bn¿? me parece extraño
<jotaxpe> hola estoy viendo un juego en linea para ubuntu (http://www.regnumonline.com.ar) y me dice que lo descargue, es un archivo BIN¿? esta bien¿? me parece extraño
<mosk> Hola. Tengo un problema con mi laptop. Tengo una acer s3 con ubuntu. W7 y w8. por error en las opciones de arranque presioné el recovery de acer y al cargarlo, en la primera ventana sin modificar nada, seleccioné Exit, al reiniciar me dide Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue. Mi pc no tiene dvd drive así que hice un usb stick con el universal usb installer pero no hace nada más que mostrarme la primera linea que sólo dice SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4.06-pre
<mosk> Hola?
<mosk>  todos duermen? ;P
<moskk> (mosk) Hola. Tengo un problema con mi laptop. Tengo una acer s3 con ubuntu. W7 y w8. por error en las opciones de arranque presioné el recovery de acer y al cargarlo, en la primera ventana sin modificar nada, seleccioné Exit, al reiniciar me dide Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue. Mi pc no tiene dvd drive así que hice un usb stick con el universal usb installer pero no hace nada más que mostrarme la primera linea que sólo dice SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 
<moskk> (mosk) Hola. Tengo un problema con mi laptop. Tengo una acer s3 con ubuntu. W7 y w8. por error en las opciones de arranque presioné el recovery de acer y al cargarlo, en la primera ventana sin modificar nada, seleccioné Exit, al reiniciar me dide Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue. Mi pc no tiene dvd drive así que hice un usb stick con el universal usb installer pero no hace nada más que mostrarme la primera linea que sólo dice SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 
<moak> (mosk) Hola. Tengo un problema con mi laptop. Tengo una acer s3 con ubuntu. W7 y w8. por error en las opciones de arranque presioné el recovery de acer y al cargarlo, en la primera ventana sin modificar nada, seleccioné Exit, al reiniciar me dide Error: unknown filesystem grub rescue. Mi pc no tiene dvd drive así que hice un usb stick con el universal usb installer pero no hace nada más que mostrarme la primera linea que sólo dice SYSLINUX 4.06 EDD 4
<mosk> Mosk
<mosk> Hola
<niko> mosk: you do not need to repeat your question, if someone has a solution, he will reply, thanks
<mosk> Ok gracias
<duende_> hola gente, tengo un problema mi usuario en linux ya no es del grupo sudores y no puedo instalar nada
<duende_> :S
<duende_> porque no tengo permisos
<SadlyMistaken> ?¿Quién anda por aquí? Necesito ayuda con HPLIP, por un problema de dependencias
<alvaroc> Buenas!
<alvaroc> Alguien que me pueda hechar una mano con un proboema de audio en una notebook HP
<lucho> alvaroc: que problema es amigo?
<lucho> se mas especifico
<alvaroc> lucho: tengo una HP dv6t-2000. Soy un poco nuevo en eso de linux. El hecho es que desde el viernes estuve investigando y leyendo y probando diferentes soluciones y sigo sin sonido. Tengo el driver nVidia de la pagina instalado (lo que me tomo MUUUUCHO laburo) y sigo sin audio
<alvaroc> Me funciona la barra de sonido, cuando muevo el boton de volumen se mueve la barra, si apreto el de silencio me aparece licenciada la barra etc
<alvaroc> Pero no se escucha ningun sonido
<alvaroc> Estoy seguro que es algo relacionado a los drivers, ya que durante la instalación de ubuntu, el audio funcionaba perfectamente. Cuando yo movia el boton de volumen me hacia el ruido "bi bi bi bi bi" (por cada nivel de volumen avanzado o retrocedido). Se entiende?
<lucho> alvaroc: los drivers de audio en linux son genericos y funcionan en mayoria de los pc, nvidia que yo sepa es de video
<lucho> alvaroc: cuando inicias el pc no tienes sonido tempoco?
<lucho> sonido de bienvenida, al logearte
<alvaroc> si... el tema de nVidia para video fue lo que me llamo la atención, pero en una de la s cosas que leí, había un comando que listas el hardware que tenes instalado (justamente para identificar que driver necesitas), y el mio era Audio: nVidia High Definition Sound (o algo por el estilo). Por eso me tiré a reinstalar los drivers de nVidia
<alvaroc> no... no tengo ningun sonido al iniciar el PC. Unicamente los tuve durante la instalación. yo pensé que podía ser algo de conflictos con los drivers de Windows (porque la primera que vez que instalé el ubuntu tenia el W7). Pues entonces hice un respaldo, un formateo general, y ahroa tengo solo el ubuntu, y sigo con el mismo drama.
<lucho> alvaroc: puedes entrar a sistema. preferencias.sonido y dime que te aparece por favor
<alvaroc> lucho: Puede ser que yo no tenga el icono "Preferencias"?
<elfuerte> hola
<elfuerte> necesito un poco de orintacion
<elfuerte> orientacion
<elfuerte> el problema es el sigte:
<elfuerte> tengo instalado ubuntu en el disco entero
<elfuerte> y quiero formatearlo para instalar xp3
<jmanuel_cool> saludos gente del ciberspacio
<elfuerte> saludos
<bilbotarra_> al pasar al ubuntu 12.04, desaparece el amsn
<bilbotarra_> he intentado instalarlo y dice que no se encuentra...
<xangua> amsn no está en el repositorio de precise, así es bilbotarra_
<xangua> todavía lo mantienen siquiera¿ tienes muchas otras opciones además empezando por empathy, pidgin, emesene... koppete y kmess si prefieres kde
<bilbotarra_> qué putada, no?
<xangua> !lengua | bilbotarra_
<kubot> bilbotarra_: Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<bilbotarra_> perdónnn!!!
<bilbotarra_> acabo de probar en emesene, bueno, no está nada mal
<eldank> o/ hola, una pregunta amigos, en el colegio me piden hacer una pagina web, y en realidad no tengo ni idea de como hacerla. ¿alguien conoce alguna aplicación  en ubuntu, o pagina web, donde pueda hacer esta tarea? mis conocimientos acerca de creación de paginas web son nulos. de antemano gracias por sus respuestas
<bilbotarra_> disculpas a todos/as por mi vocabulario
<bilbotarra_> seguramente que en un futuro añadirá amsn en el repos de precise
<bilbotarra_> cuál es el repos de medibuntu para precise?
<xangua> añadir programas nuevos a una versión que ya fue liberada es lo que normalmente no pasa
<bilbotarra_> es que después de actualizar con update, me salen en el inicio: "IGN http://packages.medibuntu.org precise/free..."
<bilbotarra_> varias listas con IGN
<xangua> normalmente ya no necesitas medibuntu, los codecs ya está en el repositorio si es lo que quieres
<bilbotarra_> ah vale
<bilbotarra_> gracias
<bilbotarra_> hay alguna cosa a tener en cuenta en relación con precise
<bilbotarra_> ?
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> e instalará codecs de audio/video, el plugin adoble flash, fuentes, java(openjdk)
<bilbotarra_> los tengo todos esos instalados
<bilbotarra_> cómo se activa para cambiar de ventanas, Alt+dos flechas
<Exio> no se como se activa, pero ese boton se llama tab :P
<bilbotarra_> exacto, ese TAB
<Tapondetomate> Holas
<Tapondetomate> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<trock> hola
<SadlyMistaken> hello there, i've a small problem.
<SadlyMistaken> oh no, esto no era aquí
<novato> Buennas tardes
<novato> Alguien me ayuden a instalar no-ip
<novato> Por favor alguien que me me ayuden plis
<novato> Hola
<lucho> novato: busaste en internet al respecto? si quieres te paso un link
<novato> Si pero el problema que tengo es la intalacion
<novato> Ya e mirado todo el manual pero me salen fallas
<novato> a demas soy novato
<novato> es primera vez que uso linux
<lucho> novato: y las fallas que dices que te dan, que son, mensajes de error?
<novato> si
<novato> por ejemplo como instalo el no ip
<lucho> novato: y buscaste en google sobre los mensajes de error?
<lucho> novato: pudiera ser que te falte alguna dependencia
<novato> 0////555555555555555555555555555{ñ
<lucho> novato: a la hora de instalar programas, linux es mas complicado, sobre todo el tipo de programas al que hay que compilar e instalar desde la consola
<lucho> novato: por eso te preguntaba por los mensajes de error.
<atotclic> novato: yo puedo ayudarte
<novato> ya te paso el paso
<novato> estoy un atariado aca
<novato> Claro
<atotclic> novato: en principio se instalaba como noip2
<atotclic> pero hay otro tambien en ves del noip
<novato> Lo que pasa es que se me rego la gaseosa y estoy limpiado el teclado con ganas que no se me dañe el teclado
<atotclic> que tambien funciona
<SadlyMistaken> disculpen, tengo un problema con locales (idiomas) pueden ayudarme, miren lo que me sale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1083566/
<SadlyMistaken> como puedo cambiar ese LANGUAGE=es_ES:zh_CN:en a solo LANGUAGE=es_ES:en
<lucho> novato: los teclados no se estropean por gaseosa derramada, a no ser que sea tanta cantidad de liquido que sumerja el teclado en el, ahi si ;-))
<novato> Si acabo de enterarme eso
<novato> Pense que se me iva  dañar
<novato> Bueno lo que nesecito es como instalo el no ip
<atotclic> novato: si no te funcona prueba con inadyn
<novato> Pero que tal ese inadyn
<atotclic> en principio se instala con noip2
<atotclic> apt-get install noip2
<lucho> novato: disculpa amigo y para que sirve el no-ip?
<novato> E intentado instalarlo pero no me funciona bien con el terminal
<novato> Lo que pasa es que tengo un proyecto
<novato> De montar server games online
<novato> entonces mi ip es dynamica
<atotclic> lucho: el no-ip sirve para poder conectarte a una ip con un nombre de dominio mas bien subdominio
<atotclic> un servidor conectado todo el dia por ejemplo y que quieres acceder a el pero cambia la ip
<novato> Entonces no e podido instalar el noip en el terminal
<novato> a nocer que yo este haciendo algo mal en la instalacion
<lucho> atotclic: ok muchas gracias
<atotclic> novato: si no puedes instalar el noip prueba dyndns
<novato> atotclic me puedes ayudar a instalar paso por paso el noip
<novato> ok
<atotclic> inadyn perdon
<novato> como l o instalo
<novato> ayudame
<novato> pero una pregunta
<novato> cual es mas estable el noip vs inadyn
<atotclic> sudo apt-cache search no-ip
<novato> ok
<atotclic> nocato veras que te sale inadyn
<novato> yo tengo el ubuntu 12.04 algi asu
<novato> algo asi
<novato> hago esto en el terminal sudo apt-cache search no-ip?
<novato> me sale este mensaje
<novato>  
<novato> inadyn - client to alleviate the requirements for an Internet name
<novato> arno-iptables-firewall - single- and multi-homed firewall script with DSL/ADSL support
<atotclic> novato: mira el pv
<novato> atotclic estas?
<novato> atotclic me sale este error
<novato> W:INADYN: Main: Error 'RC_CMD_PARSER_INVALID_OPTION' (0x50).
<augusto> hola amigos, instale 10.04 y no me anda el sonido , la placa de sonido es onboard, me he leido todos los tutos de google pero no logre resolver el problema.
<novato> Sorry si supiera algo te ayudo augusto soy novato
<dylan66> alsamixer
<augusto> ok gracias igual necesito un experto ando hace mucho con ubuntu pero como no me gusto la nueva version reinstal la que mas me agrada que es mas vieja.
<dylan66> f6
<augusto> si dylan66  pero no funciona
<novato> yo estoy con la nueva version de ubuntu
<dylan66> te aparece el nombre de la placa?
<augusto> la placa es generica el mother es un amd
<novato> dylan66 me ayudas resolver con el inadyn?
<dylan66> ni se que es eso menos ayudarte
<novato> ya lo hice
<novato> pero me sale error
<novato> bueno
<novato> ayudame a instalar el noip
<dylan66> he visto que hace dias vienes preguntando lo mismo y por diferentes canales
<novato> a
<novato> claro
<novato> si soy novato
<novato> no epodido instalar el noip
<novato> se supo que los buenos amigos de este canal es para ayudar a la comunidad de ubunut
<augusto> pero despues de agotar todo en google novato jaja
<dylan66> bueno yo puse ip en el gestor de paquetes y me aoarecio el paquete
<novato> pero e mirado todo los manuales no me salen bien
<dylan66> no se cual es problema para instalarlo
<novato> a mi no me aparece el repositorio
<augusto> actualiza los repositorios primero
<novato> del synaptic
<novato> como lo hago
<novato> enseñame
<novato> y te doy puntos
<dylan66> entra synaptic y fijate si tienes los repositorios universe
<novato1> dylan66 que pena se me callo el internet
<novato1> le doy buscar el universe
<novato1> alguien que me ayuden
<dylan66> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N73W1WZ8peU
<novato1> ok
<dylan66> en ese video lo explican bien
<novato1> te aviso si me sale algo mal
<novato1> aaa
<novato1> pero ese video ya lo vi
<novato1> aver
<novato1> no se si es que yo explico mal
<novato1> o es que soy malo para linux
<novato1> mira
<novato1> dylan66 usted sabe instalar el noip
<dylan66> segun el video con sudo apt-get install no-ip
<dylan66> aunque sin hacer todos lostramites en la pagina del servicio no serviria de nada
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-10
<novato1> mm espera
<novato1> miro una cosas dylan66
<novato1> dylan66 por que me sale esto
<novato1> No se pudo bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿quizás haya algún otro proceso utilizándolo?
<dylan66> no se puede instalar con la terminal teniendo otro gestor de paquetes abierto
<dylan66> cierrelo
<novato1> ok
<novato1> dylan66 me sale esto
<novato1> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete no-ip
<dylan66> sudo apt-get install noip2
<dylan66> no era que lo habias visto?
<novato1> ok
<novato1> pero me sale el mismo mensaje
<novato1> que te mande
<novato1> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete no-ip
<dylan66> entonces no esta en tus repositorios tendras que bajarlo e instalarlos d eotra manera
<novato1> como lo hago
<dylan66> noip2 dije
<novato1> por eso
<novato1> me sale esto
<novato1> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete noip2
<dylan66> https://hotsechu.wordpress.com/2011/12/04/instalar-el-cliente-de-no-ip-en-ubuntu/
<novato1> ok
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes o/
<novato1> dylan66 me sale esto
<novato1> cp: no se puede crear el fichero regular «/usr/local/bin/noip2»: Permiso denegado
<novato1> make: *** [install] Error 1
<chilicuil> novato1: es un problema de permisos, prueba usando $ sudo make install
<novato1> ok
<novato1> aparente meten salio bien pero no se como se configurarlo
<novato1> como hago para que el noip arranque
<chilicuil> novato1: seguramente noip puso un script de inicializacion en /etc/init.d/ lo has buscado ahi?
<novato1> si
<novato1> pero no la creee
<novato1> por que no quiero meter la pata
<novato1> soy novato para esto
<novato1> estoy aprendiendo poco a poco
<chilicuil> mmm, el instalador te pregunto si debia ponerlo ahi?
<novato1> chilicuil me ayudas a configurar el noip
<chilicuil> novato1: es lo que intento hacer =)
<novato1> iniciar el noip por que quiero montar un servidor de juegos como hlds
<chilicuil> novato1: ok, si no quieres depender del script en /etc/init.d/ seguramente puedes iniciar /usr/bin/noip2 directamente, si fuera tu revisaria el README que viene con el
<novato1> enseñame como se hace un script
<chilicuil> novato1: no es cosa de hacerlo, noip2 viene con los scripts, en caso de que no se hayan instalado, puedes copiarlos a /etc/init.d/
<chilicuil> mmm, novato1, si se te hace muy complicado, podrias intentar instalar el paquete: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/noip2
<chilicuil> eso instalara todos los programas en su lugar
<chilicuil> aunque si ya has hecho $ sudo make install #recomendaria que buscaras primero el script
<novato1> si
<novato1> que te parece si lo hacemos paso por paso
<novato1> voy hacer el make install
<novato1> y te aviso que me sale para que me valla guiandome
<chilicuil> si te parece mas comodo asi, no olvides pegar tus logs en un pastebin
<novato1> puse el correo vos cree que voy bien?
<chilicuil> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<novato1> ok
<novato1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083700/
<novato1> mira si voy bien
<chilicuil> si, vas bien novato1
<novato1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083705/
<novato1> que hago aca
<chilicuil> solo da enter novato1 , el valor por defecto esta bien
<novato1> ok
<novato1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083708/
<novato1> que hago aca
<chilicuil> novato1: mmm, creo que la respuesta seria N, de lo contrario sabrias que script poner ahi
<novato1> que me recomienda
<chilicuil> que canceles, y vuelvas a correr $ make...
<chilicuil> y esta vez selecciones N en esa pregunta
<novato1> ok
<rafachef> tengo un powerbook g4 al que le instalé ubuntu 10.04 powerpc
<rafachef> no funciona bien la wifi
<rafachef> es una bcm4306 la cual tiene todos los controladores instalados y no funciona
<chilicuil> rafachef: es un problema conocido =( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/951687
<chilicuil> estan trabajando en su solucion
<rafachef> ahhh a ver
<chilicuil> alguien mas cree que seria cool tener un robot que pasara los titulos de los reportes de error por aqui?
<rafachef> lo chistoso fue que ayer establecio conexion durante unos cuantos minutos pero...estando a 40cm del router tplink sin encriptacion de la wifi
<rafachef> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> rafachef: sip, suele pasar cuando los drivers estan en tan pesimo estado para ciertos dispositivos
<chilicuil> rafachef: tal vez en la proxima version, ubuntu quantal este solucionado
<chilicuil> aunque es un problema del kernel al parecer, alguien tendra que hacer algo en kernel.org para que se solucione
<rafachef> gracias chilicuil .... voy a leer. la verdad que he leido mucho acerca de estos problemillas con broadcom pero nada me ha funcionado
<chilicuil> de nada rafachef, suerte
<rafachef> si... creo que sera mejor cambiarle el chipset wireless no? que opinas?
<chilicuil> me parece lo mas sensato rafachef
<rafachef> le diré eso al verdadero rafachef pues yo soy su tecnoamigo ivedci89
<chilicuil> @.@
<rafachef> ahora estoy conectado desde el cable a travez de mi ivedci89... un injerto router---wifi---ivedci89---cable---rafachef
<rafachef> bueno muchisimas gracias... estaré leyendo y ver si puedo aportar algo a la solucion, pues parece que somos varios con este problemilla
<chilicuil> rafachef: sip, seguro, puedes aportar probando cada actualizacion del kernel
<chilicuil> rafachef: y picandole en «This bug affects 2 people. Does this bug affect you?»
<jbitcm-> act: 1
<rafachef> acabo de poner las actualizaciones todas en automaticas.
<rafachef> chilicuil:
<chilicuil> rafachef: esas son las «normales», si quieres estar al limite, tendras que hacer verdadero testing, inscribirte al ppa del kernel mainstream, habilitar backports..., y asi =)
<rafachef> si, quiero... pero c{omo hago?
<chilicuil> rafachef: solo busca esas palabras en google, "ppa kernel ubuntu" y despues "backport ubuntu", "testing kernel ubuntu"
<chilicuil> rafachef: te lo diria paso a paso, pero salgo a cenar
<rafachef> okok... has sido gran ayuda creo yo
<rafachef> GRACIAS!
<rafachef> buen provecho
<chilicuil> suerte rafachef
<chilicuil> gracias!
<boottella> hola amigos, algun ubuntu para celeron 466 y 32 de ram ?
<boottella> conocen algo que pueda funcionar con ese hardware ?
<chilicuil> puppy linux boottella , o tiny core linux
<boottella> chilicuil, puppy wary 5
<boottella> ?
<boottella> chilicuil, tiny core que vendria a ser ?
<chilicuil> boottella: http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/welcome.html
<boottella> ok ,me fijo, a ver si dice los requerimientos minimos..
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: hola como estas?
<chilicuil> hola jbitcm- o/
<chilicuil> un poco desvelado, como vas tu ?
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: me vas a matar pero la verdad es que quiero pedirte el favor de que me mandes por correo las indicaciones de como entrar a el chroot
<jbitcm-> te recuerdas
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: si te contara todo lo que me ha pasado
<jbitcm-> jbitcm-: pero si me haces favor te lo agradecere y no es que no apunte
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: mmm, no entiendo que parte, para entrar al chroot con pbuilder es facil: $ sudo DIST=precise ARCH=amd64 pbuilder login
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: te juro que aveces no se por que me pasan tantas cosas con ese chroot
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: lo instalare con sudo apt-get install pbuilder
<jbitcm-> y luego procedo con lo que me dices tu
<chilicuil> vale, suerte jbitcm-
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: regalame la direccion de los bugs porfavor si puedes gracias
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: si seguro, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html
<jbitcm-> chilicuil: gracias
<chilicuil> jbitcm-: de nada =)
<jbitcm-> regreso en un minuto
<Davicho> Hola, buenos dias. Tempranito y ya  tengo un inconveniente. Uso ubuntu server 10.04, he buscado y no encuentro la manera de montar
<Davicho> un disco duro externo por usb, alguien me podria dar una mano ?
<asta> hola
<Davicho> Como se especifica el sistema de ficheros de archivo ? quiero montar un disco externo en una carpeta dentro del home y me devuelve eso..
<Chester> hola, buenas tardes
<lucho> hola que tal buenas tardes [_]P
<16SABLOQX> realice una actualizacion y me quedaron retenidas 18 actualizaciones
<16SABLOQX> no se como resolver el problema
<16SABLOQX> por favor si alguien me ayud
<GridCube> retenidas como?
<itxshell> buen dia
<GridCube> buenas
<monster_Mexico> alguno que me eche un lazo con un problema con css y html... en chromiun
<mimecar> tiene relación con Ubuntu monster_Mexico?
<monster_Mexico> no mime, pero no encuentro un canal de diseño web en español,
<monster_Mexico> ¬¬.......
<mimecar> si no está relacionada, pregunta en el canal de offtopic
<monster_Mexico> ammm, pues aqui no veo mucha flujo de información sobre ubuntu... pero pues al offtopic....
<mimecar> monster_Mexico: aunque no haya gente hablando
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<monster_Mexico> por eso digo...  es ubuntu-es-cafe??
<mimecar> si
<monster_Mexico> ya
<monster_Mexico> pues si no hay dudas, yo planteo una, por que el ultimo flash esta fallando tanto. cosa de linux o de el propio flash
<maestrolinux> Guest76231,
<maestrolinux> habla por aca
<Lopulus>  Hola! stellarium me anda muy lento
<maestrolinux> Lopulus, que placa de video tenes
<Lopulus> nvidia
<maestrolinux> pusiste los driver privativos
<Lopulus> si
<maestrolinux> anda a la consola y pone glxgears
<maestrolinux> para ver cuantas fps hace tu placa
<maestrolinux> sino lo tenes instalalo
<Exio4> glxgears no sirve como utilidad para medir "el rendimiento" o "los fps" de una placa, driver, etc…
<maestrolinux> asi !!! mira vos
<Lopulus> 34 framesps
<Lopulus> eso me tria el terminal
<maestrolinux> esta mal
<maestrolinux> la mia tira 10000fps
<Lopulus> y entonces que hago?
<maestrolinux> que nvidia es
<Lopulus> dejame ver
<Exio4> maestrolinux: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<Lopulus> geforce 7025, puede ser, integrada.
<maestrolinux> Exio4, puede ser aca en ubunto
<maestrolinux> *ubuntu
<Exio4> lee la pagina :)
<maestrolinux> pero en slack , arch , fedora , bsd marca bien
<Lopulus> bueno, no se peleen
<maestrolinux> Lopulus, es la placa
<Lopulus> pero antes me andaba bien, hace ya un tiempo
<maestrolinux> con que distro
<Lopulus> 11.04 quiza, no recuerdo
<maestrolinux> usa ubuntu 2d
<maestrolinux> mira
<maestrolinux> 62187 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12437.241 FPS
<Lopulus> uso ubuntu 2d
<maestrolinux> igual esta pc es para edicion de video hd 3d
<maestrolinux> pedile a otro que te pase cuanto le hace que tengo una pc normal
<josedelaguia_> hola. alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de la resolucion??
<monster_Mexico> pues todos, un poco...
<maestrolinux> pero con menos de 4000 no te va andar
<maestrolinux> mi nvidia hace eso pero la estoy usando con tv HD
<maestrolinux> es decir esto mirando tele
<maestrolinux> Lopulus, seguro pusiste el original de nvidia
<maestrolinux> ?¿
<josedelaguia_> Mi problema es que tengo el pc conectado a la television y se ve solo un cuadrado de enmedio de la imagen del escritorio y en grande...
<josedelaguia_> no se donde puedo configurar la resolucion para que se vea el escitorio a la medida de la tele
<maestrolinux> josedelaguia_, en el panel de monitor
<Lopulus> ves en el horizonte alguna posible solucion?
<maestrolinux> instala el driver que esta en la web oficial
<cpineda> hola alguien sabe como quitar aplicaciones del inicio de ubuntu 12.04, porque a mi me aparece el cuadrito en blanco solo para agregar mas pero no para quitar los que vienen por defecto
<maestrolinux> cpineda, que queres quitar
<maestrolinux> un servicio?
<cpineda> el blouto
<maestrolinux> ahh ya te lo paso
<maestrolinux> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<Exio4> no
<Exio4> esos archivos no hay por que tocarlos
<maestrolinux> para eso usas linux
<maestrolinux> si no tocas la conf usa windows
<cpineda> asi es, maestrolinux
<Exio4> maestrolinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<maestrolinux> si le doy bola a todo lo que dicen no me anda nada
<maestrolinux> aprende un poco metiendole mano al sistema es la mejor forma de aprender
<maestrolinux> larga las x y el mouse
<maestrolinux> yo paso video de cassette vhs a dvd , hago la auditoria , lo mejoro, creo la iso y lo grabo todo de consola
<cpineda> maestrolinux, gracias me funciono
<Exio4> maestrolinux: en estos momentos estoy desde el TTY con Xorg parado. :)
<maestrolinux> hasta hago los videos http://www.youtube.com/harlequindigital
<maestrolinux> cpineda, joya
<Lopulus> maestrolinux, como se que es el original?
<maestrolinux> hace un lsmod fijate si en algun lado dice nvidia
<Exio4> maestrolinux: no creo que sea bueno tocar esos archivos */etc/init.d/file*, por que llevan a que el init los intente ejecutar y con actualizaciones deje de funcionar el "tip"
<maestrolinux> si es +x los ejecuta sin es -x no es asi de simple
<maestrolinux> en todas las distros
<Exio4> lo mejor es pararlo y desactivarlo con la formas adecuadas, usando update-rc.d/etc
<maestrolinux> son usuario de unix y slackware
<maestrolinux> bue contale a Lopulus como hacerlo
<Exio4> maestrolinux: que funcione no quiere decir que lo haga bien.
<boshco> Hola
<Exio4> udo sh -c "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/bluetooth.override
<Exio4> ups, sudo *
<boshco> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de video Nvidia Geforce 6200 PCI en ubuntu 10.10
<boshco> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Exio4> ahg, esto de copiar funciona mal. >> sudo sh -c "echo 'manual'>/etc/init/bluetooth.override"
<Exio4> eso maestrolinux, lo dice el link que pase
<maestrolinux> yo ni en pedo todo la conf del bluetu
<boshco> tengo un problema con mi tarjeta de video Nvidia Geforce 6200 PCI en ubuntu 10.10 alguien podria ayudarme?
<maestrolinux> prefiero que no carge el servicio
<maestrolinux> boshco, que te hace
<boshco> al instalar los drivers de nvidia y despues de reiniciar se me pone la pantalla negra y sale un error de kernel panic
<Exio4> maestrolinux: lo que hace el comando que dije es poner al servicio bluetooth como manual, osea, no inicia automaticamente… tu comando hace lo mismo de una manera "sucia"
<maestrolinux> como se los instalastes
<boshco> instale ya de varias formas (llevo tiempo con este problema)
<Lopulus> me estoy perdiendo de algo maetrolinux?
<boshco> primero instalando desde la opcion "controladores adicionales"
<maestrolinux> Exio4, tengo 40 años como lo dije yo se hace en todas las distros es asi
<boshco> despues los instale bajando los drivers que proporciona nvidia
<maestrolinux> boshco, pone los de ubuntu
<maestrolinux>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Exio4> maestrolinux: eso tiene algo que ver? ;)
<maestrolinux> si !!! se llama !!! experiencia
<maestrolinux> boshco, desinstala los drivers que bajaste
<boshco> ya los puse maestrolinux, pero al reiniciar la pc para que se apliquen los cambios
<maestrolinux> ok
<boshco> me sale un error de "kernel panic" y parpadean los focos del teclado
<Exio4> maestrolinux: experiencia en que? en hacer cosas al azar tirando el sistema de camino? yo tambien lo digo por experiencia, tocar esos archivos en la distro que sea no es buena idea si hay una forma "nativa" de manejar los daemons y el arranque
<maestrolinux> listo Exio4 no quiero que me saquen del canal
<maestrolinux> dejalo asi
<dbz> maestroturro
<dbz> digo
<dbz> :O
<maestrolinux> no quiero discutir solo ayudo
<Exio4> maestrolinux: bueno =)
<josedelaguia_> no se donde puedo configurar la resolucion para que se vea el escitorio a la medida de la tele. Uso xubuntu
<boshco> MaestroLinux, tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 y la tarjeta nvidia si funciona bien pero como mi pc es vieja me va medio lento aun con XCFE. Ya compare los archivos xorg.conf de ubuntu 11.04 y 10.10 y ambos son iguales pero en ubuntu 10.10 no me funciona la tarjeta
<maestrolinux> puede ser que el driver de tu placa no aguante el ultimo
<maestrolinux> es decir que si es vieja instale un driver viejo
<boshco> ya estuve instalando varios
<boshco> bueno uno por uno
<boshco> viendo cual funciona pero nada
<maestrolinux> puede que valla el nvidia-96
<maestrolinux> de los repos
<maestrolinux> probaste ese
<boshco> es que solo me sale 176 y current
<boshco> te puedo compartir el link de ubuntu-es por aqui? ahi describe bien mi problema
<maestrolinux> te faltaran repos?? a mi me len 96, 173 y current
<maestrolinux> repetime el modelo de la nvidia
<boshco> solo me sale el 173 y current
<boshco> en ubuntu 11.04 si salen 96,173 y current
<boshco> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/168154
<maestrolinux> la 6200 lleva el 173
<boshco> esos son los que le instale pero siempre que me pide reiniciar para aplicar los cambios me sale ese error
<maestrolinux> ahh es pci
<boshco> si
<maestrolinux> le sacaste los driver libres
<boshco> no entiendo
<maestrolinux> para que no los carge .. sino se ponen en conflicto
<maestrolinux> para
<boshco> si se los saque
<maestrolinux> pero le pusiste para que no los carge
<maestrolinux> en lsmod no figuran
<boshco> no, eso no lo hice
<maestrolinux> pegame en pastebin el lsmod
<Buda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1F9n8eC80cU
<boshco> disculpa
<maestrolinux> bue te paso unos comando
<lopulus> maestrolinux, lo hice andar... instale el otro driver que me daba ubuntu
<lopulus> maestrolinux, lo hice andar... instale el otro driver que me daba ubuntu
<maestrolinux> lopulus,
<maestrolinux> cual!!!
<maestrolinux> lopulus, cual pusiste !! instalaste el repositor que te pase?
<lopulus> no se cual me pasaste. ahora te digo
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-11
<idroj07> Hola a todos muy buenas noches. Os quería plantear un problema..
<idroj07> Tengo un pc algo antiguo con el xubuntu recien instalado. No entiendo mucho de el sistema op. linux pero algo si se..   La cuestion es que tengo como monitor la pantalla de television y la resolución  de esta no es la adecuada para que se vea todo el escritorio
<idroj07> Alguien sabe como puedo establecer un tamaño adecuado a los limites de mi tv??
<idroj07> Alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de resolucion en mi television? estoy usando la tv como monitor y se ve solo una parcela central del escritorio
<chilicuil> buenas tardes o/
<LuiX> buenas gente, necesito ayuda con el booteo de mi 12.04. tengo la data de bootchart. como la comparto de la mejor forma?
<LuiX> acá esta el bootchart http://tinypic.com/r/kdnb6p/6
<idroj07> Alguien me puede ayudar con un problema de resolucion en mi television? estoy usando la tv como monitor y se ve solo una parcela central del escritorio
<idroj07> uso xubuntu--
<LuiX> alguien me ayuda con este bootchart? http://imagebin.org/220272
<m4v> LuiX: cual es el problema ahí?
<LuiX> m4v tarda una eternidad
<Exio4> desde cuando te pasa eso?
<m4v> LuiX: no hay algún mensaje cuando bootea?
<LuiX> no puedo decir con precisión desde cuando, pero probablemente sea cuando actualizé a 12.04. m4v ningun mensaje en particular. Con el kernel previo al que tenía, cuando actualizé ni me mostraba la pantalla de login, ahora actualizé al ultimo kernel disponible
<m4v> no se me ocurre que puede ser, no se leer la gráfica del bootchart
<Exio4> "mount.ntfs"
<Exio4> tienes alguna particion ntfs que se automonta? prueba sacandola de autoinicio/automontado. y ver que tal sale un bootchart, si mejora, etc..
<LuiX> si Exio4, tengo dos particiones para colmo de males
<LuiX> pero lo que me pregunto es porque ahora anda tan lento si antes andaba bien
<LuiX> hace 1 año que lo tengo instalado
<LuiX> (al ubuntu)
<Exio4> realmente ni idea LuiX..
<m4v> LuiX: podés pasarnos el /var/log/syslog en un pastebin?
<LuiX> copiando...
<LuiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085548/
<LuiX> hay un tema con un tal ureadahead, lo estoy reinstalando ahora m4v Exio4
<LuiX> 3 minutos 51 segundos para iniciar m4v Exio4
<m4v> Jul 10 22:55:53 fenix kernel: [ 3969.059928] compiz[3312]: segfault at 22 ip b3eacdc2 sp bfaa8220 error 4 in libdee-1.0.so.4.1.1[b3e95000+34000]
<m4v> lo único que me parece raro que veo
<lopez> no logro correr de forma adecuada firefox en mi equipo se cuelga y "congela" todo
<boshco> hola
<boshco> esta maestrolinux?
<boshco> alguien sabe que hacer cuando sale la pantalla negra despues de poner los driver VESA?
<miklo> buenas tardes, estaba un poco desinformado pero alguien ya se conecto a freenode por sasl?4
<miklo> ?
<chapo> que tal
<chapo> alguien ya se conecto por sasl aquui al irc por medio del irssi??
<LecheSammich> http://i.imgur.com/MWXwH.jpg
<chapo> LecheSammich: sabes algo de sasl
<LecheSammich> also
<LecheSammich> algo
<LecheSammich> lo estoy utilizando
<LecheSammich> qué ocupas saber?
<LecheSammich> ah
<LecheSammich> ya lo leí
<LecheSammich> esperame
<LecheSammich> voy a buscar las intrucciones
<LecheSammich> :)
<chapo> ya lo esoty usando
<chapo> nada mas que no hasta ahora me di cuenta que se implemento
<chapo> no sabes desde cuando se implemento
<LecheSammich> http://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-irssi.shtml
<LecheSammich> no
<LecheSammich> cual es tu proveedor de internet?
<LecheSammich> para algunos proveedores requieren el sasl
<LecheSammich> para filtrar los trolls
<chapo> LecheSammich: disculpa pero me desconecte
<LecheSammich> ntp
<chapo> te comentaba lo hice el dia de hoy de cargar el script en perl en irssi, pero no tengo idea desde cuando se implemento esa seguridad en la capa
<chapo> para la autenticacion
<chapo> desde cuando lo usas?
<LecheSammich> hace poco
<LecheSammich> cuando intentas a conectar sin sasl
<LecheSammich> te bloquea?
<chapo> si
<LecheSammich> en donde estás?
<chapo> Mexico
<LecheSammich> no lo implementaron para todos
<LecheSammich> es que cuando hay muchos trolls o
<LecheSammich> agitadores que provienen de un proveedor
<LecheSammich> ponen el requisito de sasl para dejar entrar a los legitimos
<LecheSammich> pero parar el spam
<LecheSammich> usas Telnor?
<LecheSammich> chapo
<chapo> si
<LecheSammich> Telnor lo requiere desde hace unos meses
<chapo> recien me lo pidio ahora
<chapo> me imagine que tenia que ver con el ISP
<LecheSammich> con cablemas, no es requisito
<chapo> pero que raro
<LecheSammich> sí
<LecheSammich> es que spameadores de tijuana
<LecheSammich> usaba la ip dinamico
<LecheSammich> para atacar a Freenode
<chapo> osea que tienen bloqueado por dns
<chapo> de telnor
<LecheSammich> los rangos de telnor
<LecheSammich> sí
<LecheSammich> bloques de ip
<chapo> el cdir
<chapo> de seguro
<LecheSammich> algunas si pasan sin sasl
<LecheSammich> pero la vasta mayoria no
<chapo> de donde eres
<chapo> mecionaste tijuana
<LecheSammich> es que con telnor alguien puede cambiar la ip
<LecheSammich> con reiniciar el modem
<chapo> si
<LecheSammich> y alguien se aprovechó de eso
<LecheSammich> entra a un cafe internet de cablemas
<chapo> eres de mexicali?
<LecheSammich> Tijuana
<LecheSammich> hace meses empecé a tener este problema
<chapo> orale
<chapo> yo soi de mexicali
<LecheSammich> no es requisito general para Freenode
<LecheSammich> nada mas para algunos ISP
<LecheSammich> me encanta mexicali
<LecheSammich> salvo el calor
<LecheSammich> pero es una linda ciudad
<LecheSammich> mejor que tijuana
<chapo> jajajaj ya te iba a decir queeeeeeeee
<chapo> hace un caloron recien ahora estuvimos a 48 grados
<LecheSammich> :/
<LecheSammich> lo que me gusta de mexicali es que la gente parece tener mas orgullo en su comunidad
<LecheSammich> mas tranquila
<LecheSammich> menos grafiti
<LecheSammich> etc
<LecheSammich> pero el clima es tremendo
<LecheSammich> jajaja
<chapo> si
<chapo> antes tenias otro nik verdad>?
<chapo> ahorita nos va decir algo el bot :P
<LecheSammich> eres un op?
<chapo> perdon
<LecheSammich> <chapo> ahorita nos va decir algo el bot :P
<LecheSammich> de que hablas?
<LecheSammich> hay un bot aquí?
<chapo> ha pasado que cuando no hablas del tema importante
<chapo> de ubuntu, se te dice
<chapo> algo y bueno
<LecheSammich> eres un operador del canal?
<chapo> no
<LecheSammich> hmmm
<chapo> pero ahi esta kubot :p
<LecheSammich> que hace kubot?
<LecheSammich> bueno  normalmente no estoy en este canal
<LecheSammich> antes andaba en #gultij
<chapo> si por ejemplo presenta un problema con x configuracion, o deseas mostrar las iptables a quien te ayuda y lo copias por aqui, te dice que no hagas eso que para eso esta pastebin, y bueno
<LecheSammich> ah
<LecheSammich> no creo que me reconozca el bot
<LecheSammich> jaja
<chapo> lol
<chapo> que tal el canal gulti
<chapo> j
<chapo> dame un seg
<LecheSammich> es la comunidad de linux para Tijuana
<LecheSammich> o especificamente gul
<chapo> hay que entrar por que aca en mxl casi no hay nada
<LecheSammich> pero hablan sobre cosas generales del software libre
<LecheSammich> creo que hay un cachanillo
<LecheSammich> que frecuenta ese canal
<LecheSammich> :)
<LecheSammich> ahorita regreso
<chapo> dale
<LecheSammich> tengo que descargar reggaeton
<LecheSammich> o en otras palabras
<chapo> jajj
<LecheSammich> cagar
<chapo> dale ahi regreso me dare un rol por gultij\
<LecheSammich> lol
<LecheSammich> bueno   solo tiene actividad por unas horas
<LecheSammich> cada dia
<LecheSammich> pero vale la pena permanecerse alli
<LecheSammich> es una comunidad de linuxianos de BC
<LecheSammich> :D
<chepecarlos> Buenas alquien tendra algun documento de como aprender a ser desarrolador en software libre
<LecheSammich> revisa pm chepecarlos
<LecheSammich> te dejé una buena página
<LecheSammich> debe de existir un vinculo que dice
<LecheSammich> "ignore this warning"
<idroj07> Hola buenas. Alguien sabe como ajustar el tamaño de la pantalla a la del monitor( televisor) en un OS Xubuntu? (no veo todos los bordes del escritorio...)
<idroj07> Alguien sabe como ajustar el tamaño de la pantalla a la del monitor( televisor) en un OS Xubuntu? (no veo todos los bordes del escritorio...)
<idroj07>  Alguien sabe como ajustar el tamaño de la pantalla a la del monitor( televisor) en un OS Xubuntu? (no veo todos los bordes del escritorio...)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola saludos alguien me puede ayudar? creo que no tengo bien configurado el sources.list (http://pastebin.com/buWvT42T). Tengo 12.04 y configurado para que se me actualice automaticamente, pero raras veces lo hace y lo tengo que hacer manual.
<daisy28> hola
<daisy28> me puedey ayudar un momento please?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola daisy28
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en que te puedo ayudar
<chilicuil> los miembros del equipo MOTU son los encargados de tener en buena forma los programas que viven en universe y multiverse, es una de las posiciones mas prestigiosas dentro de la comunidad de Ubuntu, en 10 min tendremos una charla en #ubuntu-classroom sobre como involucrarse con el equipo, una interpretacion se estara dando en #ubuntu-classroom-es, si alguna vez se han preguntado que cosas locas pasan detras de los telones de Ubuntu, esta es s
<damian1> gente muy buenos dias!!!
<damian1> he instalado kubuntu 12.04 y deseo instalar Ubuntu One como le hago?
<damian1> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Toranks> Ubuntu one aun existe?
<Toranks> No se sustituyó por unity?
<damian1> claro viene por defecto en la 12.04
<damian1> pero no en kubuntu y busque instalarlo con synaptic pero nisiquiera me aparece
<atotclic> 
<dbz>  
 * maestrolinux is back (gone 00:16:20)
 * maestrolinux is away: Estoy trabajando con video .. dejame un mensaje
<spreadsheet> Hola
<chilicuil> hola spreadsheet o/
<spreadsheet> ¿Alguien puede mirar mi traducción? Es de un sitio web…
<spreadsheet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086375/
<spreadsheet> No sé si he preguntado en el canal adecuado…
<chilicuil> spreadsheet: encriptacion no existe, debes usar «cifrado»
<init> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<spreadsheet> gracias
<chilicuil> spreadsheet: tal vez te puedan ayudar mucho mejor los chicos de ubuntu-translator-es
<spreadsheet> pregunté ahí también
<init> .ping
<init> ups
<dbz> JAJAJA
<dbz> digo
<dbz> vale me callo
<init> lulz
<ivedci891> hola hola... gente... tengo esto que lo descargue de un torrent: "Mathworks.Matlab.R2011a.UNIX.ISO-TBE" cómo lo instalo? no tiene un archivo de extension .sh  sino en cambio: .sfv
<ivedci891> hola hola... gente... tengo esto que lo descargue de un torrent: "Mathworks.Matlab.R2011a.UNIX.ISO-TBE" cómo lo instalo? no tiene un archivo de extension .sh  sino en cambio: .sfv
<guampa> ivedci891: primero no repitas tu pregunta
<SadlyMistaken> saludos
<guampa> segundo, ese programa es comercial, no te vamos a asistir para instalarlo si lo descargaste desde un torrent
<ivedci891> ok... gracias  :-(
<SadlyMistaken> pero si se le podrá decir uno que sea de GNU que haga lo mismo, no?
<guampa> si requiriera esa informacion, por supuesto no hay ningun problema
<SadlyMistaken> yo he llegado justo después de que él dijera el programa.. ?¿Qué tipo de programa necesitas ivedci891, qué cosa quieres hacer?
<ivedci891> guampa: yo pregunte dos veces porque justo se conectó alguien que siempre me ha ayudado...
<ivedci891> SadlyMistaken: el programa es Matlab
<guampa> ivedci891: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_numerical_analysis_software
<guampa> ahi aparecen unas cuantas alternativas libres
<ivedci891> solo un comentario: en mi carrera de ingenieria electronica tengo muchas catedras en las que hacemos cosas con Matlab y sus especificos comandos.
<guampa> muchos de esos programas que aparecen listados son compatibles con Matlab
<SadlyMistaken> mire ivedci891 existe un programa libre GNU llamado OCTAVE: http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com.es/2010/08/octave-el-matlab-libre.html
<SadlyMistaken> vaya a ese link e informese, si le puede servir para hacer las mismas cosas.
<guampa> Octave es por lo que se el mas popular o uno de los mas populares
<SadlyMistaken> ivedci891: por favor, no nos deje en ascuas, y díganos si le vale ese programa.
<SadlyMistaken> xD
<ivedci891> leyendo.... SadlyMistaken guampa
<SadlyMistaken> normalmente estos programas hacen exactamente lo mismo, la única pega es que los menúes y esas cosas se encuentran en diferentes sitios.. por eso cuando te acostumbras a usar la versión comercial, nada más llegar a la versión GNU te sientes un poco perdido. Pero es sólo adaptarse. Y sobretodo cuando uno tiene que trabajar mucho con el programa... se apaña solo.
<SadlyMistaken> Me pasó eso con DraftSight (el Autocad GNU) y con LibreOffice (que todos ya saben qué es)
<SadlyMistaken> a otros les pasa cuando cambian de PhotoShop a GIMP..
<ivedci891> Bueeennnno... PARECE UTIL!!!
<SadlyMistaken> ?¬?¬PRIVMSG #Ubuntu-es :jajajajajajajaja
<SadlyMistaken> jajajajajajjajaajajjajaja
<SadlyMistaken> ains agarrame guamba que me desmorono de risa jajajja
<SadlyMistaken> ivedci891: me alegro.
<ivedci891> buscando para instalar... JAJA
<ivedci891> Instalado... en unos dias hago las reseñas si me gustó...
<ivedci891> SadlyMistaken:
<sebastian> hola amigos, saben de alguna distro de linux recomendable para tareas de oficina ?
<maestrolinux> sebastian, que clases de tareas
<maestrolinux> cualquiera con libreoffice te sirve
<SadlyMistaken> ivedci891: ok majo, suerte!!
<SadlyMistaken> sebastian te refieres de GESTIÓN y NÓMINAS?
<SadlyMistaken> sebastian intenta buscar cosas como FACTURALUX
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> si tareas generales de administracion de oficina..
<SadlyMistaken> pues eso
<SadlyMistaken> es que suelen llamarse de GESTIÓN
<SadlyMistaken> ya ves tu... que cosas más raras..
<SadlyMistaken> sebastian: mira aquí puedes encontrar varios nombres http://www.abcdatos.com/programas/linux/gestion/
<SadlyMistaken> espero des con uno que te guste
<sebastian> SadlyMistaken, gracias
<boshco> hola
<boshco> esta maestrolinux?
<boshco> alguien me podria ayudar? cambie los drivers de mi tarjeta nvidia en ubuntu 10.10 para que funcione con los DRIVERS VESA pero al iniciar se ve la pantalla negra.
<kikee> los de Nvidia son los Nouveau
<boshco> entonces al archivo xorg.conf le cambio "vesa" por "Nouveau"?
<maestrolinux> esos andan mal
<maestrolinux> casi no aceleran
<maestrolinux> apt-get install nvidia-current
<boshco> pero crees que funcione, solo quiero que ande
<maestrolinux> si queres que ande deja los vesa
<boshco> ya lo hice maestrolinux, ayer me dijiste
<maestrolinux> y que paso con los vesa
<boshco> pero cambie el archivo xorg.conf como me dijiste
<kikee> boshco: te diria lo mismo que maestrolinux, es mejor instalar los oficiales
<boshco> y al iniciar se e la pantalla negra
<maestrolinux> porque no generas el xorg.conf
<maestrolinux> en forma automatica
<boshco> con nvidia-xconfig?
<maestrolinux> o con xorg
<maestrolinux> boshco, me queda una duda
<kikee> es que ubuntu en "Configuraciones del Sistema" tiene una opcion llamada "Controladores Adicionales"
<maestrolinux> con vesa tambien se pone negra la pantalla
<maestrolinux> ?¿¿
<boshco> si
<boshco> si
<maestrolinux> ahhhh
<boshco> si maestro
<boshco> kikee, ya los instale así
<maestrolinux> no se ira fuera de sincronismo el monitor
<maestrolinux> que monitor tenes¿¿
<boshco> no entiendo, es que en ubuntu 11.04 compare el archivo xorg.conf y es igual al de 10.10
<boshco> pero en 10.10 no funciona
<maestrolinux> tenes que bloquear los noveau
<maestrolinux> esos que ni se como se escriben
<maestrolinux> jeje
<boshco> jeje
<maestrolinux> te paso como bloquearlo
<boshco> ok, porfa
<maestrolinux> hay varias formas .. yo soy viejo te paso la manera vieja
<maestrolinux> poray los chicos saben algo mas moderno
<kikee> maestrolinux: es raro, porque yo no tuve que bloquear nada, ademas el sistema detecta que la targeta es Nvidia y te dice que instales los controladores privativos, luego los instale y al reniciar ya funcionan correctamente.
<boshco> esta bien, no creo que haya problema con eso
<maestrolinux> kikee, si pero por las dudas
<boshco> kikee, pero a mi en ubuntu 10.10 eso me da problemas
<maestrolinux> el driver de los repos bloquea a los libres
<kikee> a ok
<kikee> yo es que uso el 12.04
<maestrolinux> boshco, fijate este
<maestrolinux>  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<boshco> ok
<maestrolinux> lo tenes
<maestrolinux> y que dice adentro
<boshco> espera
<maestrolinux> kikee, fijate que ese archivo bloquea los nouveau
<maestrolinux> si pones los privativos
<boshco> mira ahora estoy en ubuntu 11.04 pero esto es lo que me salio
<boshco> blacklist nouveau
<boshco> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<boshco> blacklist nvidia-173
<boshco> blacklist nvidia-96
<ivedci89> una pregunta mmuuuuy curiosa!
<Exio4> !paste boshco
<kubot> boshco: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<maestrolinux> si señor !! pastebin
<ivedci89> nono... nada
<maestrolinux> ivedci89, pregunte que es gratis
<maestrolinux> bue
<maestrolinux> si no preguntas $5
<maestrolinux> jajaj
<ivedci89> justo me autorespondi
<boshco> ya vengo maestrolinux
<maestrolinux> ok
<maestrolinux> hay una forma de bloquearlo tambien desde grub.. pero estoy acostumbrado a lilo
<maestrolinux> asi que no me meto por ese lado
<maestrolinux> !!!puff que de trabajo tengo!!!
<boshco> regrese
<maestrolinux> y
<boshco> estoy en ubuntu 10.10 con los drivers vesa
<boshco> pero sobre la tarjeta onboard
<boshco> con la PCI se ve la pantalla negra
<maestrolinux> mmm ya se
<maestrolinux> te inicia la pci y se pasa a la onboard
<maestrolinux> por eso
<maestrolinux> anula la onboard
<boshco> no, desde la BIOS le cambio que tarjeta quiero usar
<maestrolinux> si pero linux detecta igual el hard
<boshco> oh ya, y como la puedo bloquear la onboard?
<maestrolinux> indica del panel cual la tarjeta y el monitor predeterminado
<maestrolinux> si vas al panel no te dice que tenes 2 placas
<Exio4> linux puede detectar cuanto hardware le deje el BIOS
<maestrolinux> ?¿?¿
<maestrolinux> mi linux no
<maestrolinux> no es plug and play
<boshco> no me dice que tengo 2 placas
<maestrolinux> bue tenes un problema
<maestrolinux> hace lspci
<boshco> ok
<boshco> ya
<maestrolinux> aparece la nvidia
<boshco> si, perdon sí aparecen las 2
<maestrolinux> con vesa tendrian que andar las 2 placas
<maestrolinux> pero no podes anular la onboard
<maestrolinux> aunque sea desde la bios
<maestrolinux> que placa es ?
<boshco> la onboard?
<maestrolinux> sep
<boshco> ya maestrolinux, pude iniciar desde la nvidia
<maestrolinux> son años
<maestrolinux> pero sabes no tenes que hablar por privado
<maestrolinux> porque a los otros usuarios le puede servir
<maestrolinux> la ayuda y tambien pueden aportar
<boshco> es que no entiendo mucho esto
<maestrolinux> me parece mejor solucionarlo aca
<maestrolinux> asi todos ayudan y todos aprenden
<boshco> solo tengo un problema mas, se ve con resolucion de 800x600
<maestrolinux> ok ahora si tenes que generar el xorg.cof
<maestrolinux> .conf
<boshco> ok con nvidia-xconfig?
<maestrolinux> ya que linux ahora solo ve la nvidia
<maestrolinux> si
<boshco> vale
<boshco> lo hago sin modo grafico?
<maestrolinux> para lo que quieran saber hice que boshco apage la placa onboard en blacklist.conf
<maestrolinux> para que tome solo la nvidia
<boshco> aclaro que esto puede servir a los que tienen una nvidia geforce 6200 PCI
<maestrolinux> si boshco sin X
<maestrolinux> pone init 0
<kflx> buena solución maestrolinux aunque si que esta raro en mi caso no tuve que hacer eso solo desactivar desde BIOS
<kflx> y listo
<boshco> ok
<maestrolinux> si pero por ejemplo a mi me tomo el hard igual aunque lo desactive
<maestrolinux> ya que linux busca el hard por si solo
<maestrolinux> yo puse un disco de 500 en un 486
<maestrolinux> 500 gygas !!! aunque la bios no lo reconosca linux lo toma igual
<maestrolinux> igualmente me cuesta ayudar porque esta maquina require mucha configuracion por el hard que tiene
<maestrolinux> el kernel lo compilo todo a mano para que ande sino se frena
<maestrolinux> igual todo sirve esta bueno que cada uno aprenda .. especialmente con problemas asi
<boshco> hola otra vez, perdon por ser tan molesto pero al poner nvidia-xconfig , en el archivo xorg.conf solo cambia en la seccion decive : driver "vesa" por "nvidia" y al reiniciar se queda en la pantalla morada del usplash
<maestrolinux> le pusiste el driver
<maestrolinux> a ver..
<maestrolinux> con vesa anda
<boshco> si los current
<maestrolinux> la nvidia
<boshco> si con vesa si
<maestrolinux> bue ahora tendremos el problema que no tome current
<maestrolinux> ahora empeza de 0 a ver cual va
<maestrolinux> 96 o el 173
<maestrolinux> el current no soporta placas viejas
<boshco> vale
<boshco> cambiare a 173
<maestrolinux> mm
<boshco> que es lo que he visto que recomiendan
<maestrolinux> fijate si lo soporta
<maestrolinux> prefiero el 96
<maestrolinux> 173 para agp
<boshco> en los controladores adicionales
<boshco> solo me sale, 173 y current jeje
<maestrolinux> en la web official debe decir
<maestrolinux> para que te paso el link
<boshco> probare con este y si no funciona, bajare los de la pag oficial
<maestrolinux> si baja de la web oficial pero fijate 2 cosas
<boshco> ok
<maestrolinux> 1 que el driver diga esa placa
<maestrolinux> 2 que tengas bloqueados los nouveau
<maestrolinux> en blacklist
<maestrolinux> igual que bloqueaste la intel
<boshco> podria repetirme el archivo de blacklist?
<maestrolinux> si para
<boshco> olvide copiarlo
<maestrolinux> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<boshco> ok voy a editarlo
<boshco> los driver nouveau no salen en "lsmod"
<boshco> entonces no los agrego a blacklist?
<maestrolinux> agregalo igual por la moscas
<boshco> vale
<boshco> lo agrego así "blacklist nouveau"?
<maestrolinux> si
<boshco> ya esta
<boshco> voy a reiniciar
<boshco> y regreso
<maestrolinux> graba y dale
<boshco> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> saludos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo instalado el libreoffice de las repos oficiales de Ubuntu
 * maestrolinux is back (gone 02:24:24)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> concretamente es la instalacion 3.5.3.2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> al hacer un apt-get upgrade no me actualiza a la 3.5.5
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por qué?
<maestrolinux> debe faltar que alguna lib esta actualizada
<maestrolinux> espera unos dias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero si antes de la 3.5.5 ha habido otras
<Gosset_Inofensiu> xD
<maestrolinux> YO TENGO LA 3.5.3.2
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vale no grites xD
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en http://www.ubuntizando.com/2012/07/11/libreoffice-3-5-5-disponible-con-mejoras-en-estabilidad-y-compatibilidad/ recomiendan desinstalar la version actual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> e instalar los nuevos .deb de la página de libreoffice
<maestrolinux> estaba editando una grafico
<Gosset_Inofensiu> la verdad es que es un lio tremendo lo de las actualizaciones de libreoffice
<Gosset_Inofensiu> LIBREOFFICE    WHAT A MESS
<maestrolinux> igual hay que ver la diferencia
<maestrolinux> si el uso es el mismo .. dejalo asi
<maestrolinux> o baja de la web
<maestrolinux> la ultima version
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no se que hacer
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si alguien me confirmara que en las repos de ubuntu se actualizara algun dia
<maestrolinux> si anda no lo toques .. si no te hace falta
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yaps
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si yo lo único que querria saber es cómo va el tema de las actualizaciones
<Gosset_Inofensiu> qué repo oficial se encarga de actualizar libreoffice
<guampa> el mismo repo desde el que instalaste el libreoffice actual
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo me guio por el centro de software de ubuntu
<maestrolinux> Gosset_Inofensiu, http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/stable/3.5.5/deb/x86/LibO_3.5.5_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US.tar.gz
<maestrolinux> bajalo y listo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no si ya se instalar los debs
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero si cada vez que quiero actualizar tengo que eliminar version actual e instalar manualmente los debs
<maestrolinux> joya .. siempre los repos se atrasan un poco
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lo idela seria que ubuntu adoptara una politica de actualizacion
<Gosset_Inofensiu> se suponia que en 12.04 venia libreoffice por defecto
<guampa> Gosset_Inofensiu: apt-cache policy libreoffice
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero el tema actualizaciones va a ser que no ..
<maestrolinux> y asi es
<guampa> Gosset_Inofensiu: ese comando te dice el repo desde el que instalaste libreoffice
<guampa> y sino lo podes ver en synaptic
<guampa> si no lo tenes instalado, podes instalarlo: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias guaampa
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es un buen inicio
<guampa> por nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu>  http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main amd64 Packages
<maestrolinux> igual siempre es mas tarde
<maestrolinux> yo tengo otro kernel
<maestrolinux> porque la ultima version no esta en los repos
<guampa> Gosset_Inofensiu: es el repo oficial, main
<maestrolinux> 3.3.6-030306-generic-pae
<maestrolinux> aunque el 3.4.4 ya es stable
<maestrolinux> :(
<Gosset_Inofensiu> que importa el kernel
<maestrolinux> jajaj
<maestrolinux> buen chiste
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 3.2.0-26-generic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es el que tengo yo
<maestrolinux> con eso mi maquina ni anda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero entonces qué he hecho mal
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por que no tengo el ultimo kernel dispnoible
<maestrolinux> que imparta el kernel!!! para que lo pongo en twitter me re gusto ese
<maestrolinux> el ultiumo es 3.4.4
<maestrolinux> mmm dejalo asi
<boshco> hola atodos
<maestrolinux> y
<boshco> ya quedo
<maestrolinux> boshco, que hiciste
<boshco> le puse los drivers que brina la pag oficial
<maestrolinux> que version
<boshco> los 173, y  los current no me sirvieron
<maestrolinux> bien !!
<boshco> son version 295.59
<boshco> gracias maestrolinux, te debo una
<boshco> muy grande
<maestrolinux> cualquier cosa pregunta .. me gusta la gente que no se tira pa tras!! jaja
<Gosset_Inofensiu> maestrolinux, me refiero a que importa el kernel con la version de libreoffice
<maestrolinux> Gosset_Inofensiu, aceite y agua
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pero en qué ubuntu estás?
<boshco> muchisimas gracias, no se que decir
 * iUs3r hol -a
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya sé que eres un maestro pero ..
<boshco> hasta luego chicos
<maestrolinux> Gosset_Inofensiu, lo arme  a mi gusto.. para eso es linux
<maestrolinux> bye boshco
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<boshco> gracias
<maestrolinux> * bye sigo trabajando quedo QAP
<Gosset_Inofensiu> maestrolinux, dominas de libreoffice writer?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ah ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bye
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo tb piro bye
<atl> como podria saber si mi tarjeta de red soporta Wifi N?
<atl> o saber el nombre de mi tarjeta
<Uranio> atl: ifconfig -a
<Uranio> casi siempre las tarjetas wifi son wlan?
<Uranio> donde ? es casi siempre 0
<Uranio> si te pierdes corre ifconfig -a y pon en un paste bin lo que ves
<atl> pues va a ser que http://pastebin.com/Cdrw8nXa
<mimecar> con ifconfig no vas a ver el nombre
<kflx> la mia esbroadcom y aparece como eth1
<Uranio> atl: prueba iwconfig
<atl> iwconfig
<Uranio> no siemrpe se ven como wlan
<Uranio> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:26:b6:84:91:fc
<Uranio> ahi tienes
<mimecar> atl: lspci | grep -i wireless
<Uranio> kflx: eso depende del firmware que uses
<Uranio> la mia es cisco una PCMCIA del año 3 y sale como wlan0 y como wmaster0
<atl> A salido como"Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)"
<mimecar> ya tienes el nombre
<atl> En ese caso, gracias
<Uranio> crei que necesitabas el nombre DEL DISPOSITIVO
<Uranio> mala mia...
<atl> Quiero el modelo, quiero saber si soporta Wifi N
<atl> IEEE 802.11n
<Uranio> loq ue soporte si lo peude ver con iwconfig con iwlist
<mimecar> atl: busca el modelo en google y lo sabrás
<atl> Ando en eso pero en la orden de "iwconfig" me arroja un wlan0 y ese 802.11bgn, habla del modem o de la tarjeta?
<atl> Lo confirme , el puro iwconfig me sirve recordare esa linea, gracias
<Uranio> yo sabia que los tiros hiban por ahi, iwconfig es bastante explicito
<franklin_> saludos, como puedo acceder a la papelera desde debian pero en un terminal?
<mimecar> la tienes en tu carpeta de usuario franklin_
<mimecar> ten en cuenta que las aplicaciones de consola no usan la papelera
<franklin_> es que elimine unos archivos de un servidor
<franklin_> y el servidor esta configurado es como modo consola
<mimecar> me parece que has perdido los archivos
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> eso era lo que queria tener claro jeje
<mimecar> igual con testdisk los puedes recuperar
<mimecar> pero no tienes papelera
<franklin_> ok
<franklin_> testdisk
<Harpagornis> Alguien ha probado RoundCube?
 * xoan buenas
<mimecar> Harpagornis: si tienes alguna duda pregunta directamente
<mimecar> m4ni4tic01: te estas conectando con el usuario root al irc?
<m4ni4tic01> Si
<m4ni4tic01> Por que?
<mimecar> no es aconsejable que te conectes con ese usuario por seguridad
<Harpagornis> ya no me acordaba de que estaba aquí el estricto mimecar
<m4ni4tic01> Estoy usando la distribucion de BackTrack
<Harpagornis> Pues la cuestión es que no doy pasado de la configuración con el Roundcube
<mimecar> un fallo de seguridad en el cliente de IRC y les das acceso total al sistema
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> mucha calma
<m4ni4tic01> Entonces entra en mi sistema :P
<mimecar> m4ni4tic01: más tarde o más temprano te entrarán si te conectas como root
<Costeelation> como es que es el comando para poner el canal favorito?
<Costeelation> me dio amnesia
<m4ni4tic01> Hay algunas herramientas que la nesecito utilizar desde Root.
<m4ni4tic01> Odio estar poniendo el comando ¨su¨
<guampa> un amigo mio odiaba tener que acordarse de su contraseña, y la anotaba en un papelito en mi escritorio
<guampa> lamentablemente la seguridad toma cierto trabajo
<mimecar> m4ni4tic01: entonces estas convirtiendo tu linux en un windows
<Costeelation> exacto
<Costeelation> oigan
<Costeelation> :)
<jmanuel_cool> saludos pipol
<Costeelation> q es la q hay
<m4ni4tic0> Tengo un problema cuando tecleo apt-get update me sale error 404 ¿alquien me ayuda?
<Costeelation> checkaste q tu internet esta bn?
<ACIDBLACKHAT> ALGUIEN VIVO POR ACA?
<arp-> baja las mayusculas
<ACIDBLACKHAT> esta bien @arp-
<arp-> no soy @
<arp-> soy un simple usuario.
<ACIDBLACKHAT> bueno lo siento
<arp-> ok
<ACIDBLACKHAT> aca siempre esta asi de tranquilo?
<arp-> ACIDBLACKHAT: no
<arp-> Depende la hora
<ACIDBLACKHAT> y a que hora hay mas users?
<m4v> !cafe ACIDBLACKHAT
<kubot> ACIDBLACKHAT: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<arp-> Pero si tenes una duda, preguntala directamente.
<arp-> Siempre alguien esta leyendo.
<ACIDBLACKHAT> XD
<ACIDBLACKHAT> lo siento
<ACIDBLACKHAT> no entro mucho
<ACIDBLACKHAT> gracias
<arp-> ok
<emerson_aly> exit
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-12
<idroj07> Hola muy buenos noches. Alguien puede ayudarme a configurar el archivo de texto: xorg.conf para mi equipo?
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola buenas noches
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguien me podria ayudar con C
<ELETRONICO_HW> se q es canal de ubuntu linux, pero igual...please
<guampa> !cafe ELETRONICO_HW
<kubot> ELETRONICO_HW: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<guampa> proba ese canal ELETRONICO_HW ^
<linux> hola
<chilicuil> hola linux o/
<linux> hola que bien
<linux> tengo alguien con quien hablar
<linux> pregunta
<linux> tengo una pregunta
<chilicuil> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linux> si uso
<linux> tor
<linux> o jhon do
<linux> puedo aninimizar?
<linux> asea
<linux> me pueden detectar mi ip
<linux> mediante
<linux> cualquier programa de chat?
<linux> esa duda la tengo hace mucho
<chilicuil> no linux , incluso cuando no usaras tor es dificil que alguien sepa tu ip, aqui en freenode por ejemplo, puedes solicitar una mascara para que nadie pueda ver tus datos de conexion
<chilicuil> y en la mayoria de protocolos, en conversaciones ordinarias no se ven las direciones ip de los clientes, el unico que las puede ver es el servidor, y ese no esta en tu equipo
<linux> mmm esa dudA tenia
<linux> ok
<linux> gracias muchas gracias
<chilicuil> de nada linux , suerte
<linux> la mascara
<linux> como se solicita?
<linux> soy nuevo en esto
<linux> soy u  poco desconfiado
<linux> souy un poco desconfiado
<chilicuil> linux: primero tienes que registrar tu nick en freenode http://es.wikihow.com/registrar-un-nombre-de-usuario-en-Freenode
<chilicuil> linux: despues entras a #freenode y solicitas una mascara, tienes que hacerlo en ingles, puesto que es un canal internacional: "Hi there, how could I get a cloak for my nickname?"
<chilicuil> algo asi podria ir tu pregunta
<linux> genial
<linux> gracias
<linux> linux es lo mejor
<linux> ubuntu
<chilicuil> oh sip =)
<Exio4> lo del cloak es opcional chilicuil
<atl> Si yo enviara informacion desde mi pc(A) a 2 pc's mas (B y C) A y B tiene capacidad para iEEE802.1n con velocidad maxima de 100(es un ejemplo) y la pc C iEEE802.1a con transferencia maxima 10 la pc A solo podra trasmitir a B tambien a velocidad 10?
<Avaya> Hola ocupo poder hacer que mi usuario tenga permisos de escritura en apache
<chilicuil> Avaya: mmm, serpa que tengas permisos de escritorio en los archivos que escriba el usuario de apache.., lo puedes hacer editando esos archivos con $ sudo al comienzo o agregando tu usuario al grupo apache y haciendo que los archivos puedan ser escritos por el usuario y grupo, permisos 765
<chilicuil> será*
<chilicuil> de escritura* xD
<Monikako> hola denuevo
<Monikako> tengo una pregunta
<Monikako> para crear una red privada gratuita
<chilicuil> una red privada gratuita..., puedes comprar un router o un switch, conectar tus computadoras y tendras una red privada local gratuita entre ellas
<Toranks> Si tienes que comprar un router ya no es gratuita xD
<chapo> alguien que sepa de un irc para oficce, re extrano preguntar  aca pero ando con un problema en access
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hola
<Gosset_Inofensiu> alguien sabe por qué en las repos oficiales de Ubuntu 12.04 sólo hay hasta la versión 3.5.3.2 de LibreOffice?
<carnau> debe ser la versión que había cuando se congeló la versión
<carnau> bufff, que mal escrito :p . Debe ser la versión que había cuando se congeló el software que iba a ser puesto en el cd
<carnau> nunca vas a tener lo último de lo último...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> eso sé que no por que me acuerdo que venia con la 3.4
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya me han dicho en #ubuntu la razon
<Gosset_Inofensiu> por temas de estabilidad bla bla bla
<davidlg> hola
<davidlg> alguien me podria ayudar
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<davidlg> esque no tengo grub y no me funciona ni supergrub ni nada
<wicope> Hola busco alternativas para un demonio que monitorize ficheros y carpetas, al estilo http://www.cyberhades.com/2009/01/30/tutorial-de-incron/
<unrar> Buenas
<maestrolinux> unrar, shhh estamos dormidos
<maestrolinux> o/
 * _BUCKY_ wenas
<Aitor> Hola?
<Aitor> Me ayudan porfavor?
<ubuntu> Me ayudais
<Guest84580> Ayudaa
<polus21> Hola a todos. Cuando uno está haciendo la instalación de Ubuntu y agregas particiones te sale la opción "Ubicación de la nueva partición", qué quiere decir esto ( ubicación con respecto a las demás?) y qué importancia tiene.
<rafachef> atheros en 10.04 no funciona
<rafachef> cómo activarla?
<dimitruss> tengo un problem mi ubuntu esta cargando aparece el mouse y se queda alli , la ultima vez que agarro bien actualize el kernel es 12.04 y solo puedo entrar en modo de graficos bajos , ha desisntale los drivers e nvidia es un modelo z470 lenovo
<dimitruss> alguien podra ayudarme
<atl> Que DNS tiene prioridad el que pongo en la configuracion de red de ubuntu o el que trae el Modem
<dimitruss> ubuntu
<dimitruss> pero si lo recibes dinamicamente es una cosa si lo pones es otra
<rafachef> atheros communication inc  es un USB de tplink no funciona en ubuntu 10.04 powerpc
<rafachef> probé el mismo usb en un ubuntu 12 y funciono de lujos
<rafachef> cómo lo activo en ubuntu 10?
<sebastian> hola gente
<karlu> hola, sera que aqui puedo recibir ayuda, tengo un problema de sonido y no se que es??
<karlu> soy novato y cada vez que quiero escuchar musica se queda todo el sistema colgado
<karlu> estoy usando ubuntu 10.04, hay alguien que quiera ayudarme???
<Buda> karlu:
<Buda> apt-get install moc
<karlu> ese comando para que sirve???
<Buda> isntlas mocp
<Buda> para escuchar musica desde la consola
<Buda> esta bueno
<Buda> y no creo que te de problems
<karlu> ok gracias, lo probare
<Buda> ok
<Buda> ya me cuentas
<rafachef> hola hola dónde encuentro el controlador (archivo) que usa linux kernel actualmente  para usar mi dispositivo usb wireless
<rafachef> ubuntu 12
<bilbotarra_> cómo se crea un icono de sonido en el panel? Tengo ubuntu 12.04
<itxshell> buen dia
<Uranio> lguien por aqui domina bien bind9
<willyk_> hola, en centos hacia "rpm -qa | grep postgresql"
<willyk_> con apt en debian, como es? para listar los paquetes instalados
<willyk_> sorry en ububtu
<mimecar> apt-cache search
<willyk_> deseo listar los paquetes instalados, no los que estan disponibles para instalar
<mimecar> por qué no usas el centro de software?
<willyk_> es en server solo comandos
<willyk_> sin interfaz grafica
<willyk_> por fin encontre
<willyk_> dpkg -l | grep paquete
<willyk_> ese es el comando
<willyk_> gracias amigos, estoy probando ubuntu server
<willyk_> es normal pasar de centos a ubuntu para servidores? o me quedo con centos y solo usu ubuntu en escritorio?
<mimecar> no es normal
<cousteau> willyk_, creo que te puedes quitar el grep, a lo mejor dpkg lo tiene incluido
<willyk_> averiguare pero por ahora funciona
<willyk_> claro seria mejor usar directo el comando
<cousteau> lo suyo es usar aquello con lo que estés cómodo; si ubuntu te resulta más cómodo para un servidor, pues sea
<cousteau> dpkg -l 'geany*'    me muestra todos los paquetes que empiezan por geany
<cousteau> instalados o no...
<cousteau> al menos será más cómodo hacer   | grep ^ii   de eso que de tooodos los paquetes
<willyk_> perfecto gracias #cousteau
<mimecar> willyk_: el irc no es twitter
<Uranio> xD
<mimecar> aquí #cousteau es un canal
<cousteau> soy un canal?
<mimecar> cousteau: has evolucionado
<mimecar> lo siguiente es evolucionar a servidor de irc
<Buda> cousteau: asi lo solucionas : "rm -rf /"
<Buda> escribo eso en tu shell
<cousteau> vale
<cousteau> oh no, se me ha borrado todo el sis-- bah, paso de hacer el chiste
<cousteau> de hecho, como luego esto queda en los logs...
<cousteau> !peligro
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<dbz> Buda: ^
<dbz> Lo ultimo.
<dbz> No hace falta que lo menciones, gracias
<cousteau> además, ya nos lo sabemos...  es más viejo que los chistes de jaimito
<Buda> cousteau vaya
<Buda> lastima
<Buda> tope con un guru
<Buda> :/
<cousteau> omg, soy un gurú por saber lo que hace un comando...
<Buda> dale este
<Buda> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<Buda> :)
<cousteau> Buda, prueba este
<cousteau> base64 -d <<<Y8OhbGxhdGUK
<Buda> menudo lamer eres
<Buda> callate tu idiota
<mimecar> Buda: deja de poner esos comandos
<Exio4> yby
<cousteau> mimecar, pon tú un comando
<cousteau> (y ya sabes  lo que me refiero)
<Exio4> base64 -d<<<eWJ5LCByY3ZwIGNqYXJxCg== |  tr a-zA-Z n-za-mN-ZA-M
<cousteau> oh no, ya empezamos
<maca> Hi!
<Uranio> kubot: los rm modernos tiene eso bajo control
<kubot> Uranio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> Uranio: esos comandos no se pueden poner en el canal
<Uranio> mimecar: como ergla que impongas la acepto pero como dato curisoso te cuetno que rm -rf ya no es peligroso
<Uranio> se han implentado "cosas" para evitarlo
<mimecar> que impongo no, son las normas
<mimecar> si un usuario pone uno de los comandos de antes
<mimecar> y pierde el equipo que haces entonces?
<Uranio> ahora mismo te digo...
<Uranio> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on `/'
<Uranio> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<mimecar> dd te dice lo mismo?
<mimecar> (puedes perder la información)
<mimecar> que una distribución tenga protección no quiere decir que todas la tengan
<Uranio> mimecar: dd nopermite correrse en discos ontados que yo sepa
 * iUs3r hol -a
<Exio4> si permite Uranio
<Uranio> bueno mientras cuelgues bajo debian no es problema
<Uranio> la menos con rm -rf
<Exio4> eso ya "esta solucionado", pero igual es un comando dañino
<Uranio> dd siempre ha sifo una bomba atomica con uan etuiqeta que dice "handle with care"
<Exio4> uh?
<Uranio> tradusco errore tipograficos
<Uranio> dd siempre ha sido una bomba atomica con una etiqueta que dice "handle with care"
<cousteau> Uranio, eso se puede cambiar rápidamente modificando ligeramente el comando
<cousteau> Uranio, y "dd" son las siglas de "disk destroyer"
<maca> Existe algún comando o tabla para iptables (puertos) para ocultar al internet qué sistema operativo uso? Es para dificultar ataques. Lo digo porque si voy a páginas de escaneo, me dicen que tengo firefox y linux y mas cosas... me sorprende... ¿cómo lo averiguan?
<mimecar> maca: esa información la das con direfox
<mimecar> firefox
<maca> ah, con firefox??? Yo pensaba que alguien de internet escribió un comando para saber que SO uso...
<Exio4> el user agent
<cousteau> maca, ponte el User Agent Switcher...  incluso puedes crear tu propio User Agent
<Uranio> maca: para la navegacion privada puedesusar privoxy y machacar todos los encabezados que estimes vulnerables en tu navegador
<maca> user agent Switcher?? no conozco... miraré
<mimecar> maca: si tienes el sistema actualizado no te pueden hacer nada
<maca> pero saben que SO... quiero ocultar eso...
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> con ese dato ya saben hasta tu tarjeta de crédito...
<mimecar> qué importa que lo sepan?
<mimecar> si pones otro navegador que no sea firefox, algunas páginas te pueden fallar
<mimecar> si tienen optimización por navegador
<maca> me estoy preguntando si es posible, pero difícil..., de modificar el nombre de Linux por otro cualquiera que yo ponga... así cuando el del internet quiera saber qué SO uso, no verán ni WIndows, ni Linux, ni MAc, sino un nombre que no existe...
<mimecar> qué consigues con eso?
<mimecar> se puede saber el sistema operativo de otras formas
<maca> Dificultar dar información al usuario ajeno qué sistema operativo uso, porque les importan un pepino,..
<Exio4> maca: pueden saber hasta tu resolucion con javascript, si andas paranoico proba con noscript, ghostery, flashblock, betterprivacy, …
<cousteau> maca, ponte user agent switcher
<cousteau> o edita el user agent en about:config y déjalo en blanco
<maca> espera... que no sé que es user agent switcher
<mimecar> maca: sabes que cuando navegas dejas por la red tu rastro?
<cousteau> y date un paseo por eff
<mimecar> y que pueden almacenar tus búsquedas o lo que haces?
<cousteau> pincha la burbuja!  usa duck duck go!
<Uranio> maca: http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/index.html
<Uranio> aptitude show tor
<maca> no es por google, ni nada por eso , cousteau, sino páginas web, o alguien
<Uranio> maca: aptitude show tor
<maca> vale
<Uranio> aptitude show privoxy
<mimecar> maca: te conectas con SSL al IRC?
<Exio4> maca: si queres ser paranoico no te preocupes por el UA nomas, que pueden saber mucho de tu pc con Javascript o cualquier otra cosa
<Uranio> xD
<Uranio> Exio4: en chrome hay un plugin llamado ScriptNo echo por gente que ya penso esa paranoia
<maca> UA?
<Exio4> maca: User Agent
<maca> Ah, vale
<Exio4> Uranio: chrome? noscript en ffx ftw
<Lopulus> alguien sabe como jugar ak age of empires en ubuntu?
<Uranio> Exio4: supongo que lo halla para ffx
<maca> Lopulus, por mi parte no
<Uranio> Lopulus: aptitude show wine
<Uranio> google"cedega
<Uranio> google: cedega
<dylan66> para lo del rastro esta collusion
<Exio4> ese addon no permite solo "ver" el rastro?
<Uranio> Ese addon te permite ejecutar o no scripts
<Uranio> y ademas tiene una paranoica lista engra de scripts
<Exio4> Uranio: adp, noscript, ghostery, betteryprivacy, controle de scripts, etc
<Uranio> Exio4: lo hay en firefox?
<Exio4> Uranio: desactiva el tracking de chrome por parte de google?
<Exio4> Uranio: sin ellos no seria firefox, incluso, hay desde antes que chrome seguro
<Uranio> claro [inserte su addon aqui] esta priemro en firefox que enchrome
<dylan66> el user agent lo utilizo para aparentar un iphone me sirve para descargar libros desde scrib
<sisa_> problemas con k3b problema con k3b ...RAW/R96R, Sobrescritura restringida, Salto de capa] [%7]
<sisa_> como doy permiso de escritura...
<sisa_> help
<mimecar> cómo sabes que no tiene permisos de escritura?
<iUs3r> pq no me sale la mina del lapiz
<iUs3r> :(
<iUs3r> (es broma)
<sisa_> mimecar: por que eso pone en resumen de error
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=RAW%2FR96R%2C+Sobrescritura+restringida%2C+Salto+de+capa]
<mimecar> es de la velocidad y el modo de creación del disco
<sisa_> mimecar:  como soluciono eso...
<sisa_> modo de creacion es automatico...
<mimecar> en la página de google te dice la forma
<mimecar> mira los resultados de la búsqueda
<sisa_> vale...
<MrTulias> No se como va esto, ¿se realiza la consulta sin más?
<dylan66> si MrTulias
<Uranio> vengo a hacer la prgunta de la noche
<MrTulias> Quiero compilar un programa, ¿debo desinstalarlo para hacerlo?
<guampa> MrTulias: queres compilar un programa que ya tenes instalado?
<Uranio> alguien sabe como puedo transliteralizar un texto ASCII en japones a UTF-8
<MrTulias> guampa: Sí, he descargado las fuentes de una versión más reciente que la instalada por synaptic
<sebastian__> hola
<sebastian__> guampa, estas por aca?
<guampa> MrTulias: si, tendrias que desinstalarlo entonces
<guampa> sebastian__: si
<sebastian__> pregunta: se puede correr ubuntu desde un usb y guardar cambios de sesion ?
<MrTulias> gracias por el dato
<dylan66> en debian se puede con persistencia
<guampa> Uranio: proba el paquete recode
<sebastian__> necesito instalar ubuntu en un pendrive y guardar los cambios de sesion.. hay forma?
<guampa> sebastian__: calculo que si, pero nunca use ubuntu para eso
<guampa> te fijaste los programas que hacen eso, alguno puede soportar ubuntu
<sebastian__> como cual?
<Uranio> guampa: ok.. deja ver...
<guampa> multicd.sh y multisystem por ejemplo
<sebastian__> estan en repositorio ?
<xangua> sebastian__:  tan solo instala ubuntu normalmente como si fuera en el disco duro, solo que en el usb
<sebastian__> xangua,  ok, en mint funcionara
<sebastian__> ?
<xangua> no esperes que viva mucho esa mmoria usb si lo usas muy constantemente :)
<xangua> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<guampa> sebastian__: no, no estan en repos, multisystem estaba en un ppa creo, pero una busqueda te los muestra al toque
<guampa> ambos permiten bootear desde multiples OS desde un pendrive, y muchos con persistencia
<sebastian__> bueno listo vamos a probar..
<sebastian__> gracias!
<guampa> por na
<Lopulus> uranio: ya lo hice... y ahora?
<Uranio> Lopulus: enq ue estabamos tu y yo?
<Uranio> guampa: eos no pincha.. tampoco iconv..
<guampa> mmm si no lo agarra iconv ni recode, esos son los que conozco
<guampa> que codificacion es?
<Lopulus> por el tema de age of empires
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-13
<slabosh> Hola, necesito ayuda con ubuntu 10.10. No puedo activar los efectos de escriotrio.
<slabosh> Si tengo aceleracion 3D.
<Toranks> Eso es como si dices que no puedes andar pero tienes piernas
<Toranks> a un médico
<slabosh> algo así, tengo una placa nvidia 6200 pci
<Toranks> Mensajes de error?
<slabosh> pues entro a Apariencia>efectos de escriotrio y le pongo "extras"
<Toranks> ¿la pierna te duele al andar, sientes algo en las puntas de los dedos, alguna fractira? xD
<slabosh> y se pone a buscar controladores y cuando temrina dice que no se han podido activar
<Buda> alguien usa Terminator?
<Toranks> solo eso?
<slabosh> si
<Buda> Termintor Shell
<Toranks> No te dice por qué no se ha podido activar?
<slabosh> no me dice nada y no sé como hacerlo desde la terminal
<Toranks> Pos nu sé
<slabosh> ok
<Toranks> Intenta instalar el paquete desde synaptic
<slabosh> es que no sé cual es, ya busque en varios foros y tengo todo lo que se necesita pero no sé porque no se puede
<dylan66> no habras entrado al inicio de session en ubuntu clasico?
<Toranks> Lo que le dice es que no le deja instalar el controlador, eso es irrelevante
<slabosh> no, si estoy en el inicio normal (donde deberia agarrar los efectos)
<slabosh> si no sé porque se pone a buscar controladores si ya los instale
<Toranks> El que te faltará es el privativo
<dylan66> quias debas quitar los drivers libres
<Toranks> Si los quita se queda sin X xD
<slabosh> ya instale los privativos
<slabosh> hablas de quitar los drivers "nouveau"?
<dylan66> es lo que dicen en los foros
<Toranks> slabosh: intenta desde la consola "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Toranks> a ver qué te dice
<Toranks> Al menos te saldrá algún error
<slabosh> ya tengo instalados esos drivers
<slabosh> no me da error
<Toranks> Entonces por qué te se pone a buscar los controladores?
<slabosh> ni idea, antes de instalarlos usaba los "nouveau" y quize poner los efectos "extras"
<slabosh> y descargo los controladores
<slabosh> ahora que ya los tengo vuelvo a poner que los active y nada
<Toranks> Habrás reiniciado, no?
<slabosh> si reinicie
<slabosh> de hecho me salio un mensaje que decia masomenos así
<slabosh> "reinicie la pc y vuelva a activar los efectos"
<Toranks> antes salía el logo de Nvidia
<Toranks> No sé si en la 10.10 salía
<slabosh> no, no me sale
<Toranks> por qué usas un ubuntu tan anticuado?
<Toranks> es un pc viejo?
<slabosh> sí es viejo, es el que me va mejor
<slabosh> el ubuntu 11.04 me va un poco lento y pues quiero usar gnome
<Toranks> Pues deberías olvidarte de usar los efectos 3D, aunque el problema principal es que parece que no se te activa el driver y por tanto no se aprovecha al máximo la capacidad gráfica
<Toranks> no sé dónde mirar, hace mucho que no pruebo esas cosas
<slabosh> pues parece que sí tendre que olvidarme
<Toranks> te funciona nvidia-settings ?
<slabosh> si
<slabosh> como hago para hablarle a alguien en "rojo"?
<xtzr> tengo la 6200 y con el 10.10 me andaba compiz, lo q si no recuerdo como lo activaba, pero no deesde las ociones
<slabosh> hmm desde la terminal?
<Toranks> Pues qué raro que te funcione nvidia-settings y te diga que no se puede activar el controlador
<slabosh> sí es raro, tengo los drivers y la aceleracion 3d y nada
<xtzr> slabosh: la verdad no lo recuerdo, ha pasado demasiado tiempo
<Toranks> slabosh: instala compizconfig-settings-manager
<Toranks> Seguramente dede ahí puedas activarlo
<Toranks> es lo que dice xtzr
<slabosh> ya lo he hecho pero aun así no funciona
<Toranks> no?? Juer
<slabosh> por ejemplo el cubo o las animaciones de ventanas nada de eso me funciona
<Toranks> Pues desde ahí se configura
<slabosh> según lo activa pero no pasa nada
<xtzr> Toranks: tiene razon por terminal no era, era con el settingsmanager
<slabosh> settingsmanager?
<slabosh> o nvidia-settings?
<Toranks> nvidia-settings no es para el 3D
<Toranks> es solo para ver si te funciona el driver
<xtzr> cuando tocaba desde aparieenia dejaba de andar, nunca entendi porque
<slabosh> hmm ya, entonces desde la terminal pongo settingsmanager?
<slabosh> o es algun programa?
<slabosh> ah ya
<boshco> alguien sabe como activar los efectos  visuales "extras" en ubuntu 10.10 con una nvidia 6200 pci
<ThePianist> hola a todos
<juanc> Buenas
<juanc> ¿Quien sabe sobre o trabaja con ubuntu studio?
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda
<j4gu4r> #ubuntu-mx
<j4gu4r> #ubuntu
<j4gu4r> ayuda porfavor
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda
<j4gu4r> no puedo configurar mi targeta ati
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<j4gu4r> alguien aqui me podria ayudar a configurar ati radeon x1200
<j4gu4r> ayudenme porfavor
<msx> j4gu4r: es tarJeta, con JOTA
<j4gu4r> jajajajajajaja
<j4gu4r> perdon
<msx> qué problema tenés? ubuntu anda perfecto con ATi recién instalado
<j4gu4r> pues mira se calienta mucho mi laptop y pues eso no me pasaba con windows
<msx> trataste de usar los privativos y no te anduvieron?
<msx> ahh ok
<msx> te cuento
<msx> ese es un problema de UBUNTU en particular, creo que más que nada tiene que ver con el kernel de canonical
<j4gu4r> ok entonces no hay arreglo
<j4gu4r> mira te cuento
<msx> es una mierda!!! osea, si o si con el kernel de canonical siempre calienta la máquina o parece que estuviera con mucha más actividad y los ventiladores girando a mil por hora
<msx> te puedo dar algunas indicaciones a modo de paleativo
<j4gu4r> pues te lo agradeceria mucho
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en esto
<msx> la verdad que es una pena porque ubuntu es una distro muy linda, pero tiene algunas cosas que es para matarlos...
<msx> bueno ok, veamos:
<msx> 1. pasame el hardware de tu máquina, sabés usar la terminal?
<j4gu4r> pues muy poco
<j4gu4r> dime que comandos uso
<msx> okay
<j4gu4r> puse esto en terminal     cat /proc/cpuinfo
<msx> ah bueno, bien, tenés una idea, pero vamos por partes, seguime:
<msx> 1. $ lspci
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> la salida copiala a un pastebin.com y pega la direccion aca
<j4gu4r> ok permiteme
<msx> asi vemos tu hardware. Si es hibrido intel/ati tengo un monton de recursos para ayudarte a que minimices los problemas de ubuntu
<j4gu4r> aqui esta    http://pastebin.com/WusqZKSS
<msx> ok a ver...ga
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<msx> mmm, ok, te cuento
<msx> en principio la mayoría de los  tweaks que tenía para pasarte no van a servirte porque son para chipset intel, PERO
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> por otro lado, es mucho mejor que tengas chipset AMD porque justamente ATi es de AMD, osea que tenés un hardware base hecho por el mismo fabricante, lo que es excelente,
<j4gu4r> siii tengo una acer extensa 4420
<msx> vas a tener menos problemas que con otros hardwares y en teoría tiene que andar mejor
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> ahora bien, yo no tengo experiencia en tweakear AMD en GNU/Linux porque tengo chipset intel, así que en esa parte vas a tener que quemarte vos las pestañas buscando
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> info en la net sobre cómo tweakearlo, maximizar rendimiento, minimizar consumo de energía, etc.
<msx> una recomendación: buscá SiEMPRE en inglés porque en general la calidad de la información es mejor y además, por masa crítica, vas a encontrar mucha más info
<msx> ok, no obstante te doy una mano con la ATi
<j4gu4r> gracias
<j4gu4r> te lo agradesco
<msx> ok dame un min q reviso mi conf.
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> j4gu4r: tenés noción de lo que es superusuario (r00t) y todo eso?
<j4gu4r> masomenos
<msx> ok
<j4gu4r> sudo
<msx> basicamente en los sistemas derivados de unix se manejan dos conceptos fundamentales y que son los que hacen tan especial a este tipo de sistemas operativos:
<msx> 1. los tipos de usuarios
<msx> 2. los permisos
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> en todo sistema siempre hay si o si un usuario root (del inglés raíz), osea raíz como el directorio raíz /
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> ese es el denominado usuario administrador (del sistema) o super-usuario
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> se le dice super usuario porque puede hacer cosas que ningún otro usuario más del sistema puede hacer a menos que el superusuario (o root, o administrador, como te guste llamarlo) le permita al usuario normal expresamente hacer
<msx> (falta poco pero es una introduccion basica para q entiendas lo que haces y puedas hacer los cambios que te voy a sugerir ahora)
<j4gu4r> siii
<msx> el usuario root (o superusuario o administrador) tiene de forma predeterminada acceso irrestrico a todo el sistema, puede crear, modificar o borrar otros usuarios, basicamente es dios porque puede hacer lo que le de la gana en el sistema
<msx> por ejemplo, puede borrar archivos fundamentales del sistema sin ningun problema y sin que el sistema le pregunte si en serio quiere hacerlo porque se supone que al ser root (o administrador) sabe lo que hace
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> esto es parte de la filosofia GNU/Linux, FreeBSD, etc. todos derivados de Unix.
<msx> por esta razon, seguridad (no hacer cagadas en el sistema, evitar que usarios comunes lo corrompan con, por ejemplo virus, como pasa en windows) es que al resto de los usuarios del sistema se les otorga
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> el rango de usuario a los que a su vez se les da acceso a partes determinadas del sistema dependiendo cuáles sean las tareas que van a realizar
<msx> para que te des una idea, generalmente las distribuciones de GNU/Linux le dan a los usuarios normales acceso al audio, video, impresoras, medios de almacenamiento (discos duros), medios opticos (dvds, etc)
<msx> para que puedan usar esos dispositivos.
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> Eso es a grandes razgos lo que se refiere a usarios root y usuarios sin privilegios, como también se los llama a los usuarios estándar
<msx> Punto 2: permisos
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> hay tres tipos de permisos y tres grupos a los que puede pertenecer un usuario (te recomiendo encarecidamente que leas sobre esto lo antes posible, es fácil de aprender y una vez que te das cuenta de que se trata tenes el 90% de linux en el bolsillo, el resto es seguir 'jugando' con el sistema)
<msx> Permisos: R(EAD), W(RITE), X(ECUTION), o Leer, Escribir, Ejecutar
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> si haces en la terminal $ ls -l (hacelo ahora) vas a ver que iniciando las columnas desde la izq. tenés tres grupos de permisos (prestale atencion, fijate que los permisos se repiten tres veces)
<msx> en el caso de directorios además va a haber una D que lo denota adelante de los grupos de permisos
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> Primer grupo de permisos: USUARIO: son los permisos que tiene el usuario actual (tu usuario), logueado en este momento, sobre el archivo o directorio: indican si puede leerlo, escribirlo, o ejecutarlo (o en el caso de un directorio ejecutarlo significa que te muestre el listado de archivos que contiene)
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> segundo grupo de permisos: GRUPO: cada usuario pertenece a un grupo, en el caso de Ubuntu el grupo al que pertence el usuario es el mismo que su nombre de usuario, en otras distros como Arch Linux hay un grupo de usuarios denominado USERS
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> esto tiene que ver con la forma en que se plantea el desarrollo del sistema por parte de los desarrolladores, es más una forma de encarar la seguridad y la administracion que otra cosa
<msx> Tercer grupo: OTROS: qué es lo que pueden hacer otros usuarios con el archivo ARCHIVO.EXT que le pertenece a j4gu4r
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> Esto se usa asi: j4gu4r es dueño del archivo SUELDOS.ODT, puede leerlo, escribirlo y si fuera una aplicación, ejecutarlo
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> a su vez j4gu4r le asigna a SUELDOS.ODT el grupo contable, para que puedan tambien abrirlo (leerlo) y editarlo y al grupo caja solamente permisos para que pueda leerlo pero no editarlo
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> por ultimo, asigna que el resto de usuarios y grupos (OTROS) no pueda hacer nada de esto con el archivo
<j4gu4r> unos no podran ni leerlo otros lo podran leer y otros lo podran leer y editar y yo puedo leer editar y ejecutar
<msx> esto es un ejemplo gráfico para que te des cuenta de como operan los permisos y que manejandolos correctamente tenes un control muy fino totalmente granular sobre el sistema, lo que hace tan flexible y maravilloso a GNU/Linux, algo que en windows ni siquiera soñas.
<msx> EXACTO
<msx> ahora bien, ese ejemplo que te di es para un archivo contable, por ejemplo una liquidacion de sueldos. ok, ahora extrapolá esta dinamica de funcionamiento a lo que son los archivos del sistema,
<msx> los binarios, los archivos de configuracion, etc., por eso que un usuario comun en general no va a poder hacer ningun cambio en el sistema a menos que root (el usuario dueño o OWNER) del sistema lo deje hacerlo
<msx> fin del cursillo! :)
<msx> ahora espero que comprendas por que ubuntu usa sudo:
<j4gu4r> siii
<msx> sudo significa: SUPERUSER DO, osea, superusuario hace
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> sudo no es mas que una aplicacion, que lo que hace es transferirle temporalmente a la instruccion que estas ejecutando los derechos de administrador
<j4gu4r> y el comando sudo su ?
<msx> por eso que cuando no podés hacer algo como un usuario normal usas sudo
<msx> claro, jaja, hecha la ley hecha la trampa!
<msx> te explico
<msx> segun Canonical Ltd. y Mark Shuttleworth (la empresa que financia económicamente el desarrollo de ubuntu / el creador de ubuntu) hay que adaptar todo esto que te explique para que sea facil de usar
<msx> por cualquier usuario sin explicarle todo esto, lo que esta bien y mal a la vez dependiendo el enfoque
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> entonces, segun la logica de los desarrolladores de ubuntu (devs, o developers), es perligroso para un usuario comun que exista una cuenta de root, porque podria borrar su sistema
<j4gu4r> si claro
<j4gu4r> alguien nuevo en esto podria estropear el sistema
<j4gu4r> asi como yo
<msx> (se basan en el principio de que los usuarios novatos son boludos por naturaleza y aunque algo de razon tienen, porque es normal que borres todo cuando recien estas empezando y experimentas, es un tanto insultante que te trante de estupido y te quieran llevar de la mano para todo)
<msx> no, como vos no, porque vos estas metiendo mano a tu sistema
<msx> alguien como tus padres, por ejemplo
<msx> o hna., o alguien que usa la maquina para facebookear y listo
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> nosotros pertenecemos a otra raza de usuarios de gnu/linux ;)
<msx> termino de explicarte asi seguimos con la optimizacion de ati y me voy a hacer unas cosas que tengo atrazadas
<msx> *sadas :P
<msx> te decia: ubuntu viene con la cuenta de root deshabilitada de forma predeterminada
<msx> fijate, pone en tu consola: $ su -
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> te va a pedir el password de root que no lo sabes porque ubuntu jamas te lo dijo y porqye ademas la cuenta root viene sin password para que sea mas dificil loguearte
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> en principio pareceria que no podes loguearte nunca como administrador del sistema y que estas destinado a usar sudo toda tu vida
<msx> pero no
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> $ sudo su simplemente lo que hace es ejecutar su (el comando para cambiar de usuarios, $ man su) usando la clave de TU USUARIO que, justamente, habilita a sudo a ejecutar la instruccion como root
<msx> entonces cuando vos haces $ sudo su literalmente te estas logueando con tu propia clave como usuario administrador
<msx> en definitiva, la propuesta de ubuntu de no venir con la cuenta root desactivada es una tremenda estupidez porque tu propia clave te habilita a ser administrador del sistema en vez de el administrador del sistema (root) tener su propia clave
<msx> imaginate por ejemplo, totalmente hipotetico, que alguien conozca tu clave personal de alguna manera y pueda entrar a tu sistema,
<msx> de la forma en que ubuntu implementa su "seguridad" y "facilidad de uso", ese usuario puede facilmente volverse root
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> y por ejemplo alterar tu sistema para instalar un keylogger o cualquier cosa, pindonga
<j4gu4r> si claro
<msx> si root tuviera su clave propia el usuario solo se limitaria a lo que puede hacer mientras este logueado como usuario normal.
<msx> okay
<msx> vamos a la parte de ati
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> ubuntu usa por ahora como gestor de arranque GRUB2
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> (todo esto que te digo t convendria tomar nota y wikipediarlo, a medida que te pones canchero con la terminologia y que es cada cosa te encontras que GNU/Linux es totalmente flexible y transparente)
<msx> okay,
<j4gu4r> si esta bien
<msx> GRUB2 es la versión mejorada de GRUB ya que puede iniciar un sistema operativo desde distintos medios de almacenamiento, etc. y tiene muchas cualidades que lo hacen imprescindible en algunos escenarios
<msx> generalmente para los usuarios caseros, o el 90% de los usuarios de ubuntu es superfluo, pero como ubuntu es una distro masiva lo shipean para cubrir la maxima cantidad de posibles escenarios
<msx> el problema con GRUB2 es que es complejo de editar
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> GRUB (ahora llamado GRUB Legacy) era muy sencillo, editabas un archivo, que es el menu que aparece cuando incias
<msx> cuando booteas quiero decir, no se si lo habras visto
<msx> el archivo era /boot/grub/menu.lst - era un archivo de texto plano que lo editabas, grababas y podias reiniciar, con GRUB2 es mas complejo el tema
<j4gu4r> aaaa
<msx> te invito a que lo veas por tu cuenta: anda a /boot/grub (te indico de memoria, yo estoy usando Arch Linux con GRUB Legacy)
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> hace un ls, vas a ver montones de archivos que son modulos que puede usar GRUB2 (en ese sentido es mucho mas completo que GRUB Legacy)
<msx> el archivo de menu de inicio tiene que llamarse grub.lst o algo similar
<msx> para encontrarlo facil podes hacer: $ ls | grep grub
<msx> grep es uno de los comandos que más vas usar en consola, es una masa, mal! se usa para buscar cadenas de caracteres en archivos o en "pipes", osea flujos de datos que son "entubados" desde otra apliación para que los procese grep
<j4gu4r> puse    $  ls /boot/grub
<msx> en algún momento un $ man grep  no va a venir mal ;)
<msx> ok
<msx> anda directamente
<msx> cd /boot/grub
<j4gu4r> puse el otro que me dijiste y no hace nada
<msx> claro porque $ ls | grep   funciona en el directorio donde estoy parado actualmente
<j4gu4r> ya estoy en la carpeta grub
<j4gu4r> cd  /boot/grub
<msx> lo que hace el comando es: $ ls LISTA DIRECTORIO ACTUAL | <-- se llama pipe o tuberia, si tenes teclado en español es AltGr + 1
<msx> joya
<msx> ahora si, hace un $ ls | grep grub
<msx> te va a mostrar los "matches" o criterios que coinciden con tu busqueda
<j4gu4r> siii
<msx> cool
<j4gu4r> grub.cfg
<j4gu4r> grubenv
<j4gu4r> eso me salio
<msx> vos sabes que con cat ($ man cat) podes ver el contenido de archivos, tambien se usar para concatenar, es decir pegar archivos entre si, pero, si haces cat a un archivo extenso vas a tener que volver atras para poder verlo por completo
<msx> proba $ cat grub.cfg
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> hay otros comandos especificos para ver archivos extensos: more, less, most
<msx> tradicionalmente los *unix venian con more (quiere decir más) en español) y lo que hacian era paginar la salida (el contenido que mostraban) del archivo de forma que pudieras verlo sin tener que volver pantallas atras
<msx> more era muy básico, lo unico que hacia era frenar la salida cuando llenaba la pantalla y esperar a q presionaras espacio para seguir mostrando los datos del archivo
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> como un juego de palabras, derivo en less (menos), que es el estandar de los GNU/Linux modernos. Les ademas de pausar la salida en pantalla, te permite subir y bajar con Flecha Arr, Ab, PgUp, Pg,Dwn, etc.
<j4gu4r> me salieron muchas coas al poner $  cat grub.cfg
<msx> exacto, ahora proba $ less grub.cfg
<msx> busca en particular una linea que diga algo asi como:
<msx> kernel /boot/vmlinuz...
<msx> y un monton de cosas mas
<msx> esa es la linea del kernel, que ejecuta la imágen de inicio del sistema la que a su vez carga el kernel que a su vez comienza la secuencia de inicio del sistema.
<j4gu4r> aaaaa ok
<msx> cuando le das enter a la opcion del menu de booteo, estas ejecutando esa linea
<msx> seguramente veas dos o tres o mas, dependiendo los kernels que tengas intalados
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> ubuntu por cuestrion de tener la mayor cantidad posible de compatibilidad te va guardando versiones anteriores de kernels
<msx> ok, tomate un minuto mas, mira el archivo desde el inicio, llega hasta la parte del kernel, identifica los bloques del kernel, de codigo disinto y cuando llegues al final avisame
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> tiene que decir kernel?
<msx> en algun lado si o si va a decir kernel
<msx> vmlinuz, etc.
<msx> es mas, hace esto: sali de less (presionando tecla q de quit, salir)
<msx> pone $ grep kernel grub.cfg
<j4gu4r> no paso nada
<msx> pone $ pwd
<msx> donde estas?
<j4gu4r> estoy en  /boot/grub
<msx> estas poniendola exacta!? a ver pone:
<j4gu4r> /boot/grub$
<msx> grep linu grub.cfg
<j4gu4r> j4gu4r@j4gu4r-Extensa-4420:/boot/grub$
<msx> ok, pone eso
<msx> grep linu grub.cfg
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> y ?
<j4gu4r> salieron varias cosas y unas letras en color rojo
<msx> claro, el rojo es el matcheo
<arp-> "linu", en rojo..
<arp-> xD
<msx> es decir, grep te muestra en color resaltado para que sea más facil de ver la cadena de texto que buscabas
<msx> arp-: todos sabemos que el linu es comunista
<arp-> oO
<arp-> y?
<arp-> es libre y gratis..
<msx> j4gu4r: ok, los parametros que yo te voy a pasar ahora, van agregados a la linea del kernel
<arp-> mas no se puede
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> pero como GRUB2 cambio la forma en que funciona, si los agregas directamente a este archivo grub.cfg, cuando ubuntu te instale un nuevo kernel los datos se van a perder porque el archivo se va a regenerar automaticamente
<j4gu4r> ok
<arp-> :p
<arp-> y cual es el problema a todo esto?
<msx> para que cada vez que se genere el archivo de menu nuevo lo haga con los parametros tuyo customizados, tenes que editar el archivo de configuracion de grub2
<msx> anda a /etc/default
<msx> hace un ls
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> debian (la distro madre de ubuntu), ubuntu y algunas distros mas guardan en este directorio algunos archivos de configuracion de aplicaciones o herramientas del sistema
<msx> oka
<msx> fijate que tendria que haber un archivo grub
<j4gu4r> sii
<msx> te lo digo de memoria, recorda que yo no estoy usando grub2 en este momento
<msx> cool
<arp-> aguante lilo (?)
<msx> hacele un cat si queres, deberia ser mas corto que el grub.cfg
<msx> vamos a editar el archivo ahora
<j4gu4r> le pongo cat grub
<j4gu4r> $cat grub
<msx> para eso vamos a usar nano (mas correcamente GNU/Nano), es un editor de texto compacto, es bastante incomodo pero sirve para lo que neceistamos hacer y por lo general lo traen todas o casi todas las distros de forma predeterminada
<msx> por lo que aunque uses otra distro en otro momento, sabes que seguramente nano va a estar disponible
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> j4gu4r: si, cat grub para ver el contenido,
<msx> pero no lo podes editar
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> para editarlo: $ nano grub
<msx> osea: aplicacion {archivo}
<j4gu4r> ok ya esta
<msx> PERDON, antes que nada
<msx> sali de nano
<msx> fijate que abajo de todo te dice como: Ctrl + X
<j4gu4r> ya me sali
<arp-> :p
<msx> esto grabatelo a fuego: antes de meter los garfios en cualquier archivo de configuracion, hacete una copia de seguridad!!
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> como se hace
<msx> generalmente editores como emacs te hacen una copia de seguridad automatica, nano no lo recuerdo
<msx> bien: tenes tres comandos basicos que son de la misma familia: cp, mv, rm
<arp-> nano hace un .sav
<arp-> cuando se le canta
<msx> cp: copy
<msx> arp-: grax
<arp-> jaja
<msx> mv: move
<msx> (mover)
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> rm: remove (borrar)
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> copiar, mover o borrar un archivo
<msx> ok
<arp-> o directorio
<arp-> cuac
<msx> el comando seria: $ cp grub grub.jaguar (por ejemplo)
<msx> si exacto, como dice arp, lo que se aplica a archivos es igual para directorios
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> yo no uso la extension .bak para los backups porque las aplicaciones que se usan para limpiar el sistema como bleachbit te borran los archivos .bak
<msx> hiciste la copia?
<j4gu4r> le pongo .jaguar?
<j4gu4r> o como
<msx> lo que quiers
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> mis backups llevan extension .msx
<arp-> xD
<msx> de paso ya se que lo modifique yo.
<msx> generalmente termino con {pindonga}.ultimo.msx
<msx> {pindonga).nuevo.msx, etc.
<arp-> jaja
<j4gu4r> cp: no se puede crear el fichero regular «grub.j4gu4r»: Permiso denegado
<j4gu4r> j4gu4r@j4gu4r-Extensa-4420:/etc/default$
<msx> y termino mirando la fecha porque nunca se cual es el ultimo modificado xD
<msx> EXACTO MEN!! PERFECTO
<arp-> :P
<msx> ES LO QUE ESPERABA QUE TE APARECIERA
<arp-> juas
<msx> te acordas un cachito cuando hablamos hoy de los permisos?
<j4gu4r> si
<arp-> toc-toc - quien?... el patovica permiso.
<msx> como no sos administrador del sistema, y el directorio en qye estas pertenece al administrador, lo mismo que el archivo,
<j4gu4r> pongo sudo cp grub grub.j4gu4r
<msx> tu usuario con derechos limitados no lo puede copiar en ese directorio
<msx> claro
<arp-> sep
<msx> j4gu4r: cuando lo hayas copiado hace: $ ls -l
<j4gu4r> sudo: grub: orden no encontrada
<arp-> em
<arp-> te falto el cp
<arp-> ?
<j4gu4r> sii
<arp-> :p
<msx> :D
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<j4gu4r> perdon
<arp-> ok
<msx> cool
<arp-> xD
<msx> hace un $ ls -l
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<arp-> :D
<msx> fijate que el dueño del directorio en que estas en este momento (representado por un .) como el dueño del directorio padre (..) como los archivos de este directorio, pertenecen al
<msx> usuario root, grupo root
<j4gu4r> siii
<j4gu4r> :D
<msx> ahora hace $ ls ~  <-- el simbolito de la eñe, o ñuflo (que nombre más de mierda tiene), denota tu directorio hogar, es decir el directorio home de tu usario
<msx> generalmente /home/{usuario}
<msx> $ ls ~  es igual que ls /home/{usuario)
<msx> hace $ ls -l ~
<j4gu4r> ya
<arp-> puede  hacer
<msx> fijate que ahi el user y el group owner (o dueño) sos vos
<arp-> ls $HOME
<arp-> tambien
<arp-> xD
<msx> claro tambie,
<msx> lo q dice arp es que uses la variable del sistema que guarda los datos de ubicacion de tu directorio home
<arp-> el simbolo es el "infinito" ~
<j4gu4r> ok
<arp-> el simbolo de moebius
<msx> peeeeeero, como los que usamos mucho la consola en general somos demasiado vagos, siempre tratamos de escribir lo menos posible ;)
<arp-> alt + 126
<msx> arp-: NO, el infinito es un 8 horizontal
<arp-> aaaa
<msx> el ñuflo seria la mitad del ocho
<arp-> tenes razon!
<arp-> si si
<arp-> sip
<msx> ;D
<msx> bueno, volvamos
<msx> j4gu4r:
<arp-> es la hora xD
<j4gu4r> si
<arp-> jeje
<msx> ya tenes tu archivo de seguridad
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> ahora si, podes editarlo tranquilo, si haces cagadas hay una copia de repuesto
<msx> $ sudo nano grub
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> j4gu4r: te adelanto, ahora estas haciendo un trabajo light en la consola, cuando trabajes mucho como root lo que te conviene es directamente loguearte como superusuario y listo
<arp-> msx: haciendo un comentario aparte... que feo es nano
<msx> va a llegar el momento que vas a odiar a sudo, acordate!
<msx> arp-: HORRIBLE Xd
<arp-> como "pico"
<msx> +1
<arp-> otra deformidad
<msx> sisi, de masoca
<arp-> jaja
<msx> j4gu4r:
<j4gu4r> si
<arp-> "vi" o "vim"
<arp-> xD
<msx> fijate que tiene que haber una linea que diga QUIET SPLASH
<arp-> en nano apreta: crtl + w
<arp-> y podes buscar una linea de texto
<msx> arp-: vi es insufrible, vim esta bueno, pero como yo soy emaquero obviamente que boludeo y hago sentir mal a los que usan vim
<msx> solamente por el placer de trolear :)
<arp-> sep tb
<msx> j4gu4r: la encontraste?
<j4gu4r> no
<arp-> gedit tb me safa mucho
<msx> wtf?
<msx> como que no?
<arp-> msx:  que haga un grep del file
<arp-> en consola antes..
<msx> copia el contenido a un pastebin
<msx> arp-: pero esta editando el arhivo
<msx> j4gu4r: escribiste bien el nombre del archivo? no le habras errado?
<arp-> que lo cierre
<arp-> o abra otra consola
<arp-> y le tira un grep
<msx> mira que si no lo escribis bien lo que haces es crear un archivo nuevo
<msx> arp-: usas ubuntu?
<arp-> en este momento, estoy en una etapa vaga, si tengo un ubuntu
<arp-> pero empese con otras cosas
<msx> arp-: vos sabes que amarok no tiene ninguna opcion para iniciar directamente en la tray?
<arp-> años con Slackware
<msx> son unos hdp son, como dijo el cholo
<j4gu4r> http://pastebin.com/uFHwTLJz
<msx> puff, la venerable slackware, grosa distro
<arp-> ja
<arp-> use slack, gentoo
<arp-> debian
<msx> j4gu4r: si boludo, esta ahi lo que te dije!
<msx> quiet splash
<msx> fijate bien
<arp-> empese con Mandrake
<j4gu4r> jajajajajajaja
<msx> en minuscula pero esta
<j4gu4r> donde
<msx> que hdp
<arp-> alla por el 2000
<j4gu4r> a si ya lo vi
<msx> j4gu4r: sos un hdp
<j4gu4r> jajajajajajaja
<msx> xDDD
<arp-> jeje
<msx> arp-: banca ;)
<msx> j4gu4r: ok,
<arp-> :|
<msx> ESA LINEA EN PARTICULAR es la qyue usa GRUB2
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> para pasarle los parametros al kernel al momento de bootear
<msx> cuando grub2 general el /boot/grub/grub.cfg, le agrega lo que vos le pongas en esa linea automaticamente a la linea de kernel, sobreescribiendo completamente el archivo
<msx> de hecho,
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> quit: hace que el sistema no te muestre los tipicos mensajes de inicio, cuando el kernel inicializa dispositivos, se inician demonios, etc.
<msx> splash: que te muestre el loguito animado de ubuntu
<arp-> yo deberia sacarle el splash al inicio..
<j4gu4r> aaaaa
<msx> lo que hacen con quiet splash es ocultar la informacion de inicio del sistema para que quede "bonito" para un usuario normal
<msx> que inicie tipo windows o mac
<msx> claro, como dice arp-
<msx> yo incluso le quitaria los
<arp-> estoy acostumbrado a ver el debug del kernel al inicio
<msx> para que, aunque sea por una vez, veas lo que es la secuencia de inicio de ubuntu!!!
<msx> arp-: obvio, me tapas el debug y mes asfixio
<msx> (si, soy un maldito nerd)
<arp-> jaja
<msx> encima slack es re verborragico,jaja
<arp-> veo el debug del kernel y el inicio de los scrips de init
<arp-> es lo mas.. una experiencia religiosa
<msx> j4gu4r:
<j4gu4r> si
<arp-> ahora mismo lo quito.
<msx> todo lo que te vengo explicando desde hoy, y que evidentemente prestaste atencion porque te gusta meter mano en tu sistema, porque sino ya me hubieras puteado, era para llegar a este moento y que entendieras lo que fucking estaba pasando,
<arp-> listo
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> si
<arp-> quite el splash
<msx> porque si yo te decia hoy anda y hace tal cosa, lo hacias ciegamente y seguias sin entender ni saber nada, y la verdad que me parece que aprendiste o reforzaste un monton en esta hora o dos
<msx> que estamos aca
<msx> CONGRATZ
<msx> bueno, seguimos
<arp-> voy a reiniciar .. solo para ver como inicia ubuntu
<arp-> ya vengo muchachos
<j4gu4r> si gracias
<msx> si te aniimas, quitale el quiet splash (siempre se lo podes agregar despyes)
<arp-> yo le puse  un #
<arp-> directamente a toda la linea
<msx> asi ves como inician los GNU/Linux de los hombres, no de los niños!!!
<msx> xDD
<j4gu4r> jajajajajaja
<j4gu4r> sii
<msx> arp-: lo que pasa que j4gu4r le tiene que agregar unos parametros al kernel para su ati
<arp-> #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<msx> ahora le explico lo de #
<msx> j4gu4r: commo dice arp-
<arp-> aps
<msx> pode usar el simbolo numeral # para comentar la linea
<arp-> ya vengop
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> POR LO GENERAL, no siempre, pero por lo general,
<msx> los archivos de configuracion, y en los scripts en bash y los demas shells (por cierto, bash es la linea de comandos desde la que estas trabajando, se llama shell y hay distintos tipos de shell)
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> usas # para hacer comentarios al codigo, o comentarios en la configuracion o, por ejemplo como dice arp en este caso, al comentar la linea la misma no es analizada
<msx> como si no existiera
<msx> comentar una linea es una forma muy practica de hacer un cambio rápido cuando por ejemplo esta probando una funcionalidad determinada de un programa o script, por ejemplo
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> comentas la lineas, ejecutas el script o aplicacion, la descomentas, etc.
<arp-> jaja
<msx> bueno, volviendo
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> ;)
<arp-> arranca, pero se ve negro.. envez del logo
<arp-> creo que es tema de ersolucion
<msx> j4gu4r: entre las comillas, agregale esto:
<msx> arp-: sisi, seguro
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> irqpoll radeon.pcie_gen2=1 radeon.agpmode=-1
<j4gu4r> antes o despues de quiet splash
<arp-> raro
<arp-> tengo puesto 800x600 la resolucion del grub
<arp-> para mi es el Framebuffer
<msx> te explico: irqpoll obliga al kernel a que le preste atencion a que no haya conflictos de irq, en tu caso no creo que haga falta pero por las dudas agregaselo, cualquier cosa se lo podes sacar mas adelante, los dos parametros que siguen lo que hacen es instruir al driver radeonhd a que la placa ati funcione de una forma determinada para que levante menos temperatura sin necesariamente impactar en el
<msx> rendimiento de la misma
<msx> j4gu4r: pero como!? crei que ya habias sacado esas opciones infantiles!! (broma)
<j4gu4r> jajajajajaja
<msx> j4gu4r: es indistinto, en este caso, cualquiera de todos estos parametros pueden ir en cualquier orden
<j4gu4r> ok ya esta
<j4gu4r> ahora lo guardo?
<msx> cool, copia y pega la linea entera a ver como quedo
<arp-> hay un parametro para desactivar el framebuffer, nofb creo que era
<msx> arp-: no me acuerdo, la verdad que yo recontra uso fb y kms
<j4gu4r> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="irqpoll radeon.pcie_gen2=1 radeon.agpmode=-1 quiet $
<msx> j4gu4r: fijate que al final tenes un $ en vez de comillas
<msx> el quiet quitalo tambien, despues se lo agregas
<msx> copia la linea exacta tal cual te quedo
<j4gu4r> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="irqpoll radeon.pcie_gen2=1 radeon.agpmode=-1 quiet splash"
<j4gu4r> asi quedo
<msx> perfecto
<msx> Ctrl + X
<msx> te va a pedir que confirmes que queres guardar el archivo
<arp-> ahhh
<arp-> soy un salame
<msx> Y o S dependiendo del idioma que tengas configurado
<arp-> olvide poner update-grub2
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> arp-: xDD
<msx> eso es ubuntu
<msx> con lilo no pasaba!!!!
<msx> xxxDD
<arp-> lilo
<arp-> que epocas..
<arp-> lilo.conf y todo era lindo
<arp-> jaja
<j4gu4r> que sigue
<arp-> ojo
<j4gu4r> ombre del archivo a escribir: grub
<j4gu4r> ^G Ver ayuda             M-D Formato DOS          M-A Añadir               M-B Respaldar fich
<j4gu4r> ^C Cancelar              M-M Formato Mac          M-P Anteponer
<msx> arp-: otra historia
<arp-> aca leo, que quiet y splash son dos cosas distintas
<msx> j4gu4r: claro, dale enter nomas
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> arp-: si, son dos parametros distintos
<msx> list
<msx> o
<j4gu4r> ahora que sigue
<msx> nada mas que para estar seguros hacete un $ grep -i linux grub
<msx> el modificador -i le indica a grep que no distinga mayusculas de minusculas
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> por eso hoy cuando te dije que hicieras un $ grep linux grub.cfg no te mostro nada, porque en ese archivo todo esta en mayusculas y grep buscaba la cada textual en minuscula
<j4gu4r> ok
<msx> ok, una vez comprado que esta guardo el archivo, tenes que actualizar el /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<msx> como superusuario, update-grub
<j4gu4r> y como es eso
<msx> o update-grub2
<msx> es lo mismo
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> ok, la proxima vez que reinicies el sistema se va a cargar con los parametros nuevos
<j4gu4r> ok, eso es todo?
<msx> proximo paso: usar powertop
<j4gu4r> aaaa ok
<j4gu4r> haber dime como
<msx> nah, ni en pedo, eso no alcanza para casi, ayuda un poquito nada mas
<msx> lo que tendrias que hacer despues es googlear las opciones que te pase para interiorizarte sobre ellas
<msx> seguimos
<msx> hay una aplicacion que se llama powertop
<j4gu4r> aja
<msx> lo qye hace es setear algunos parametros de tu hardware para que tu maquina necesite menos energia, de esta manera calienta menos
<msx> la unica joda es que en ubuntu hay una version que no es la ultima y es mas incomoda de usar, pero hasta que aparezca powertop2, podes arreglarte
<msx> tenes que instalarla, sabes como instalar aplicaciones desde la concola?
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> si
<msx> excelente
<j4gu4r> sudo apt-get install
<msx> exacto
<msx> powertop
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<msx> ya la instalo?
<msx> ejecutala entonces
<j4gu4r> ya
<j4gu4r> ya puse powertop
<msx> como root
<msx> ponele sudo porque te va a putear sino!
<msx> cargo?
<j4gu4r> si ya lo hice
<j4gu4r> siii
<msx> oka, decime una cosa nada mas para estar seguro de la version:
<msx> te van apareciendo consejos abajo de todo?
<j4gu4r> no
<msx> por ejemplo te dice aprite la tecla A o M o S etc para tal o cual cosa?
<j4gu4r> nadamas dice esc salida
<msx> para, a ver: tiene una barra en invertido arriba de todo y dice POWERTOP 2.0
<msx> ?
<j4gu4r> powertop 1.97
<msx> si lo suponia
<msx> es la anterior
<msx> bueno, nada, cuando tengas tiempo prestale atencion unos minutos para familiarizarte con la aplicacion
<msx> powertop es desarrollada por intel, pero supongo que tiene que servir tambien para AMD
<j4gu4r> en ajustables
<j4gu4r> dice incorrecto en todos
<msx> si sirve para AMD, claro, anda cambiandole los ajustables
<msx> el unnico que no deberias tocar es el USB del mouse
<j4gu4r> es touchpad
<msx> porque te desactiva el mouse cuando no lo usas para ahorrar energia y es bastante molesto
<msx> si no lo usas dale cañazo
<j4gu4r> y al de la wifi tambien
<msx> tene en cuenta ademas que estos ahorros de energia no solo hacen que no caliente tanto tu maquina (te vas a dar cuenta enseguida) sino que ademas te ahorran un monton de bateria
<j4gu4r> el de la wifi no me deja vambiarlo
<msx> oka, dejame chequear a ver qué mas te puedo pasar, porque la mayoria de mis optimizaciones las tengo para mi chipset intel con placa grafica integrada intel (la ati la tengo deshabilitada)
<msx> j4gu4r: puede ser
<msx> j4gu4r: si estas conectado por wifi, dependiendo el chipset que tengas puede ser que no te la deje poner en modo de baja energia
<j4gu4r> ok tengo una broadcom
<j4gu4r> me costo un huevo poderla hacer funcionar
<joseannt> Hola, necesito ayuda por favor. No puedo entrar en mi usuario (ubuntu 12.04) y tengo mis documentos de trabajo dentro de una carpeta cifrada, ahora estoy desde el cd live pero ni siquiera la veo para poder recuperar mis documentos
<j4gu4r> y era bien sencilla la solucion jajajajajaja
<msx> pasa seguido!!!
<j4gu4r> simplemente tenia que instalar b43
<msx> j4gu4r: es normal que powetop no la cambie de estado cuando la usas, yo ahpra estoy conectado por cable y ahi si la pude poner en modo de baja energia
<j4gu4r> ami solo me dio la opcion de buena
<j4gu4r> puse todo en buena
<j4gu4r> de incorrecto a buena
<joseannt> alguien me puede ayudar a entrar en la carpeta de trabajo?
<msx> joseannt: danos un poco mas de feedback, que paso, qué instalaste, como fue que de golpe no podes entrar?
<msx> joseannt: perfecto, en un ratito nomas vas a notar la diferencia, vas a ver como le baja la temp. a la maquina.
<j4gu4r> bueno me retiro
<j4gu4r> me llaman
<msx> joseannt: oka, acordate de googlear el resto
<j4gu4r> gracias amigo
<j4gu4r> me llamo luis a tus ordenes
<j4gu4r> soy de mexico
<msx> j4gu4r: de nada men, para servir!
<j4gu4r> un lacer y muchas gracias
<joseannt> msx estaba descomprimiendo un archivo demasiado grande y el disco duro se lleno tanto que se colapso, todo quedo colgado y no quedo otra que reiniciar, ahora me pide contraseña en el login y se resetea nuevamente a la pantalla de login
<msx> mar del plata, argentina :D
<j4gu4r> orale que bien
<j4gu4r> gracias
<j4gu4r> que estes bien
<msx> lo mismo yy chequea lo que te digo
<j4gu4r> siii gracias
<msx> fijate de formas para optimizar el chipset amd, la ati
<msx> joseannt: hum... tipico de ubuntu
<joseannt> hoy tengo que enviar muchos documentos y nisiquiera tengo acceso a la carpeta desde el cd live... estoy realmente apurado
<joseannt> esto me puede costar el trabajo
<msx> trnaquilo
<msx> tenes esta maquina sola o podes acceder a otro equipo como para que te de instruccioes por la otra maquina y trabajes en la tuya?
<joseannt> tengo otro pc pero con windows solo (xp), este es un portatil desde el cd live
<msx> fantastico, podes irte junto a la otra maquina entonces?
<joseannt> si
<msx> volve a conectarte al irc desde la otra pc con tu notebook al lado
<msx> te espero
<joseannt> ok
<joseannt> acabo de instalar xchat en windows pero no se que servidor coger, me dan error
<msx> no importa
<msx> freenode.org generalmente
<msx> bueno, vamos a lo nuestro
<msx> reinicia tu laptop sin el livedvd
<joseannt> msx si reinicio, como me diras lo que devo hacer?
<joseannt> msx estoy intentandolo con el freenode
<msx> joseannt: logueate desde la xp
<msx> dale
<msx> con xchat deberia salir por un tubo
<msx> sino instalate mirc para salir del paso
<joseannt> voy con el mirc porque es imposible con el xchat, me cierra el puero constantemente
<msx> dale dale
<msx> y tranquilo que lo resolvemos
<msx> aunque no uso ubuntu la verdad es que esta bueno, esta bien armada la distro, pero tiene algunos bugs que no se entienden, por ejemplo este que te paso a vos
<joseannt> he entrado en #ubuntu-es desde mirc pero no sale nadie
<msx> estara conectado a freenode?
<joseannt> voya ver
<msx> el servidor deberia ser chat.freenode.net
<msx> y el puerto 6667
<msx> ahi estas
<joseant5526> msx hola, soy joseant desde windows
<msx> yeah
<msx> bueno, reinicia la lap sin el live
<joseant5526> me salio el grub, con la opcion de ubuntu, modo recuperacion, memory y windows
<msx> esta bien
<msx> inicia normalmente
<joseant5526> ok, estoy en la pantalla de login
<msx> oka
<msx> sabemos que no va a andar, pero con ubuntu nunca se sabe, proba de iniciar sesion una vez mas
<joseant5526> meto pass en mi usuario, salen unas letras marillas como cuandose esta apagando y sale nuevamente la pantalla de login
<msx> ok
<msx> usaste la consola alguna vez, o por lo menos la terminal?
<joseant5526> si
<msx> fantastico
<msx> abrite una tty
<msx> Ctrl + Atl + F1
<msx> y logueate como tu usuario
<joseant5526> ya
<msx> oka
<msx> deberias poder acceder a tus archivos
<joseant5526> con dir aparecen
<msx> claro, dir es un alias, en GNU/Linux se usa cd (change directory)
<msx> escribi esto:
<msx> ls
<joseant5526> aparecen als carpetas de mi home
<joseant5526> en azul
<msx> (eleese todo junto, es el dir de GNU/Linux, "list")
<msx> joya, eso es para que veas que tus datos estan
<msx> vos decias que descomprimiste un archivo grande y explotó todo
<msx> vamos a ver cuánto espacio hay libre en tu disco
<joseant5526> si
<msx> escribí:
<msx> df -lh
<msx> (df de "disk free" y lh para verlo en formato cómodo)
<joseant5526> home y home/mi user estan al 100%
<msx> exacto
<msx> te hago una pregunta
<msx> podrás borrar el archivo grande que estabas descomprimiendo, como para hacer lugar, o no lo podés tocar?
<msx> quiero decir no lo podés borrar porque no tenés copia
<msx> ?
<joseant5526> puedo borrarlo sin problema, era una peli..... 1080p
<msx> ok
<msx> entonces accedé al directorio con cd
<msx> $ cd {ruta hacia el archivo}
<msx> sabés cómo hacerlo?
<joseant5526> cd /Descargar/Jdownloader
<msx> excelente
<msx> para borrar el archivo usá rm
<msx> rm {nombre del archivo}
<joseant5526> entro en descargas sin problema, pero no me deja entrar en Jdownloader dice que no existe... sin embargo con ls se ve
<msx> podes usar la tecla TAB para autocompletar
<joseant5526> podria borrar todo el directorio son problema, no hay nada importante en el
<joseant5526> entré
<joseant5526> con tab, gracias
<msx> oka
<msx> para borrar directorios usás el switch -r
<msx> p.e.: $ rm -r {directorio}
<joseant5526> como salgo primero del directorio?
<msx> una vez que hagas lugar hacé otro $ df -lh y fijate si hiciste alguna diferencia
<msx> para volver al directorio padre usás los ..
<msx> $ cd ..
<msx> el directorio actual se representa por un . y el directorio padre por ..
<joseant5526> perfecto, home y home/use se quedaron al 50%
<msx> te bajaste media internet, guacho! xDD
<msx> bueno, a ver si ahora te podés loguear
<joseant5526> :) es un hd pequeñito
<msx> poné $ exit
<msx> para cerrar la sesión de consola
<msx> y cambiá a la pantalla gráfica, en ubuntu por lo general es la F8
<joseant5526> probando
<msx> CTRL + ALT + F8
<msx> si no es la 8 es la 7
<joseant5526> percto!!!
<joseant5526> Mil gracias msx!! no se como agradecerto amigo
<msx> buenísimo!
<msx> la verdad que esos errores no los puede cometer ubuntu
<msx> agradecemelo así:
<joseant5526> que alivio, pense que todo mi trabajo (de meses) se habia perdido
<msx> cuando tengas 5 minutos ingresá al foro de ubuntu (preferiblemente en inglés, que es al que le prestan más atención), o directamente a Launchpad
<msx> y abrí un informe de bug contando lo que te pasó, a ver si lo arreglan
<msx> joseant5526: nah tranquilo, perderse seguro que no, pero por ahí cuesta acceder
<arp-> en fin
<joseant5526> eso esta hecho, ahora me pongo con ello aunque no domino mucho el ingles
<msx> joseant5526: de q parte de españa sos master?
<joseant5526> Navarra
<msx> ah mirá que copado, tengo gente amiga de esa región
<joseant5526> ahora tienes uno mas :P
<joseant5526> te mando un privi
<msx> el abuelo de mi amigo dormia los caballos de una trompada cuando se le retobaban jajajaja
<msx> privi?
<msx> ah ok
<arp-> oO
<arp-> asi es la vida
<msx> arp-: ???
<arp-> probe lo del splash
<arp-> bon "nofb" , bueno desactivo el FB
<arp-> el tema es. que al desactivarlo.. la resolucion se torna grandisima
<arp-> y no le da bola a la variable de resolucion que podes setear en grub
<arp-> el problema esta dentro del kernel.. en la forma que se lo compilo con soporte de FB
<arp-> probablemente, alla quedado seteada muy alta
<arp-> pero ni me importa
<arp-> quedara asi... con splash
<arp-> cuando tenga otro HD.. para re-organizar todo.. vuelvo a debian
<arp-> msx: , de que parte sos?
<msx> arp-: mardel, vos?
<arp-> rosario
<msx> uh zarpado, que lindo rosario
<msx> fuera de joda una de las ciudades que más me gustan del pais
<arp-> xD
<msx> che, no sabés recién, fuera de joda que los de ubuntu hacen cagadas a veces eh?
<msx> mas cagadas de lo necesario se mandan en canonical
<arp-> ja
<msx> recien antes que entraras, entra un tipo desesperado
<msx> "no puedo acceder a mis archivos del trabajo y los tengo que presentar ahora, como hago, me juego el trabajo en esto, alguien que por favor me ayude"
<msx> estaba mal el flaco
<msx> resulta que habia dejado descargando media interné con el jdownloader y se le había llenado el disco
<msx> y no podía loguearse  gráficamente porque cuando ingresaba las credenciales el gestor de inició lo bochaba y volvía a la pantalla de bienvenida
<atotclic> msx: eso se soluciona borrando los archivos que no quieras pero a traves de consola ya que ni te permite entar en x
<msx> lo hice abrir una consola, borrar un par de archivos para hacer lugar y recién ahí pudo loguearse, estaba re feliz, me dijo que llevaba 3 horas de atraso en el trabajo porque no podia acceder a los archivos, garron!
<msx> atotclic: cla, pero es un error INMENSO de ubuntu, no puden dejar que pase eso, fuera de joda es una payasada
<msx> si de hecho se puede setear una alarma de llenado de disco para evitar que se sature
<arp-> juas
<atotclic> a mi solo me a pasado en ubuntu,
<atotclic> bueno a mi no a mi hermana
<msx> eso lo podemos saber nosotros, es trivial, pero para un final user que sólo usa su máquina sin la consola, es de vida o muerte
<atotclic> y e las vi y me las desee
<msx> atotclic: si claro, es que sólo pasa en ubuntu!
<atotclic> si pues soluciona el error por ssh
<msx> claro, explicale a tu hermana que es fácil, o entra por ssh o se loguea directamente en una tty
<atotclic> gracias a las dos particiones
<atotclic> y claro esta, solucionamelo, necesito el internet
<atotclic> pues utiliza links2, le dije
<atotclic> bueno voy a seguir estudiando
<msx> hajajj
<msx> elinks es la bomba!
<atotclic> y como veo los pdf??? me dijo
<msx> pleno 2012 y usamos elinks para navegar, mutt para email, emacs para edición de texto y mc para gestionar los archivos
<msx> cat?
<msx> xD
<atotclic> jajjajaj, y le respondi preguntaselo a fbi
<msx> hahaha
<msx> q hdp
<arp-> je
<arp-> esas historias
<arp-> bueh, me voy a dormir
<arp-> que ya me pase de hora totalmente
<arp-> c-ya
<yarod39> hola
<yarod39> alguien con ideas?
<atotclic> yarod39: ideas sobre??
<yarod39> gracias por responder
<yarod39> estoy buscando un editor de video curioso
<yarod39> para ubuntu
<yarod39> que no sea cinelerra
<atotclic> por que no cinelerra???
<yarod39> no es fácil de configurar
<atotclic> kdenlive, openshot
<yarod39> no logro grabar el audio
<yarod39> openshot falla y se queda escaso
<yarod39> no sabes algo nuevo?
<yarod39> tipo camstasia
<yarod39> pero nuestro
<atotclic> openshot si instalas la version de blender que te pide puede crearte los titulos en 3D
<yarod39> ya pero me da muchos errores
<atotclic> has revisado el audio??
<yarod39> y poca configuración
<yarod39> más que revisado
<yarod39> es que es complicao el jodio cinelerra
<yarod39> lo quiero para editar tutoriales
<yarod39> y no hallo nada
<atotclic> revisa alsamixer?? que este activado lo necesario
<yarod39> si con la grabación del audio no tengo problema
<yarod39> pero al ir a editar el video en cinelerra no se oye nada
<atotclic> http://www.google.com/search?q=cinelerra+youtube&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs
<yarod39> en bruto si se oye asi que...
<yarod39> gracias de todas formas
<atotclic> prueba kdenlive
<yarod39> ya lo hice también
<yarod39> estoy trillado
<yarod39> es por si había algo nuevo
<atotclic> http://www.kdenlive.org/
<yarod39> lo conozco y tiene pegas también
<yarod39> no tiene linea de tiempo son fotogramas
<yarod39> casi edito en bruto
<yarod39> se desacompasa audio y video al cortar
<atotclic> con cinelerra puedes hacer de todoson los que mas he usado
<yarod39> será cuestión de empaparse el manual
<yarod39> lo tengo instalado ya y todo pero es poco intuitivo
<yarod39> será cuestión de afinar con el formato
<atotclic> toda edicion de video hay que empaparse tutoriales
<atotclic> mira este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTaaeRBTyEk
<yarod39> ok gracias
<atotclic> esta en ingles
<atotclic> si no entiendes alguna cosa te la explico
<atotclic> tienes algun voip???
<atotclic> lo digo por si tienes dudas, es mejor la voz que las palabras
<yarod39> está interesante
<yarod39> pero no acepta ogv no?
<yarod39> es que recordmydesktop es lo mejor para capturas de escritorio
<sebastian_> buen dia
<sebastian_> gente
<MrTulias> hola
<liher> Hola, mi ordenador se cuelga y se queda bloqueado, alguien conoce algun programa que detecte errores de hardware?
<liher> hola?
<dylan66> var/log
<liher> hola dylan
<liher> que es eso?
<liher> un archivo de registro?
<dylan66> exacto
<dylan66> archivos de sucesos o userlog
<liher> hay muchos archivos
<liher> me podrias ayudar un poco mas?
<liher> por favor?
<dylan66> en que momento se queda colgado
<dylan66> ?
<liher> no hay nada determinado
<liher> no hago nada en concreto cuando se cuelga
<dylan66> es solo la parte grafica o todo? para saberlo cuando se quede colagado hace control+alt+f2
<liher> se bloquea sin mas
<liher> vale
<dylan66> a ver si responde
<liher> deberia buscar en los logs por fecha e inspeccionar el final del fichero para saber lo que puede fallar?
<dylan66> claro en xorg messages
<liher> perdona pero soy un poco novato
<dylan66> o kernel.log
<liher> no mucho, pero un poco
<ELETRONICO_HW> Hola señores
<ELETRONICO_HW> :)
<dylan66> ahi puede aparecer alguna pista del cuelgue
<ELETRONICO_HW> existe forma de tener internet en un equipo pero con purta de enlace diferente del router ?
<liher> ese archivo se crea uno cada vez que se enciende el ordenador y sobreescribe el anterior
<liher> ?
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: mientras tengas una ruta a una puerta de enlace la vas a poder usar como tal
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: holis...
<ELETRONICO_HW> lo q pasa q en el laboratorio algunos equipos juegan en red
<ELETRONICO_HW> entonces kiero detener eso
<ELETRONICO_HW> guampa: todos los Pcs del lab tienen Ip 192.168.2.x y la puerta de enlace es 192.168.2.1
<guampa> aha
<guampa> y cual seria la puerta de enlace diferente
<ELETRONICO_HW> hay solo 1 puerta de enlace , la del squid ... 192.168.2.1
<ELETRONICO_HW> quiero q tengan Ip diferente para q no jueguen en red
<ELETRONICO_HW> ya que traen juegos en pendrive
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: existe forma de tener internet en un equipo pero con purta de enlace diferente del router ? <-- cual puerta de enlace diferente queres usar?
<ELETRONICO_HW> la del squid 192.168.2.1
<ELETRONICO_HW> para poder filtrar
<guampa> esa es la misma puerta de enlace que tienen entonces
<ELETRONICO_HW> si..pero con otra ip
<ELETRONICO_HW> mantener la Ip de puerta de enlace y dejar otra ip de pc
<ELETRONICO_HW> me entiendes?
<guampa> no
<ELETRONICO_HW> no se puede o no me entiendes?
<guampa> no te entiendo
<ELETRONICO_HW> a ver...
<ELETRONICO_HW> hay 3 tipos de Ip verdad?
<ELETRONICO_HW> ( lo basico)
<ELETRONICO_HW> ip " normal " , la mascara de subred y la puerta de enlace
<ELETRONICO_HW> si?
<guampa> no, pero supongamos que es asi
<guampa> aver adonde queres llegar
<ELETRONICO_HW> resumiendo , solo quiero q no jueguen en red...
<guampa> eso si esta claro, lo que no entiendo es que es lo que queres hacer en concreto
<guampa> de todas maneras, porque no pones control de acceso en el gateway?
<ELETRONICO_HW> quiero q no tengan ip 192.168.2.x , pero ademas conectado a la puerta de enlace 192.168.2.1
<guampa> no es mas simple?
<guampa> eso no es posible
<ELETRONICO_HW> aaah, era lo q me imaginaba xD
<guampa> si no tienen 192.168.2.x, no se pueden conectar al gateway, no pueden navegar
<ELETRONICO_HW> exacto...
<ELETRONICO_HW> =(
<guampa> tendrian que tener otro gateway que les permita llegar a 192.168.2.1
<ELETRONICO_HW> o sea tendre q bloquear los puertos
<ELETRONICO_HW> xd
<guampa> si los juegos esos tienen algun puerto especifico podrias bloquear eso
<guampa> o cualquier combinacion de origen, destino, puerto
<ELETRONICO_HW> mmm
<ELETRONICO_HW> era lo q tenia...
<ELETRONICO_HW> iptables.... era lo q temia
<ELETRONICO_HW> xD
<nycko> ELETRONICO_HW: no le temas a iptables
<ELETRONICO_HW> no?
 * ELETRONICO_HW tene cuco a iptables
<ELETRONICO_HW> :$
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> sabesi que tarjetas gráficas intel gma estan soportadas en linux?
<Zentaur> necesito aceleracion 3d para googleearth y pequeños juegos
<Zentaur> quiero comprar un netbook e instalarle solo ubuntu pero he leido que hay muchos problemas con las intel gma que traen casi todos los netbooks
<Zentaur> alguien tiene experiencia?
<guampa> ELETRONICO_HW: ya tenes configurado algo en iptables de antes?
<rubenlinux> hola a todos
<knois> hola
<boshco> alguien sabe como activar los efectos visuales con una nvidia 6200 pci en ubuntu 10.10?
<mimecar> boshco: la 10.10 me parece que no tiene soporte
<mimecar> deberías actualizar tu versión
<boshco> es que las otras versiones me van muy lentas
<boshco> y gnome es el escritorio que mas me gusta
<mimecar> pone la 10.04 si quieres tener soporte
<boshco> 10.04?
<mimecar> la 10.04 es LTS, tiene más tiempo de soporte
<boshco> ah ya entendi
<boshco> pero en que cambia que use la 10.04 y no la 10.10
<mimecar> programas más antiguos
<mimecar> y tener actualizaciones del sistema
<boshco> vale entonces voy a insalar el 10.04
<mimecar> o pones la 12.04 y usas unity
<mimecar> si quieres programas recientes
<boshco> lo que pasa es que mi pc es vieja y con la 11.04 o una mas reciente me va demasiado lenta
<mimecar> entonces pon la 10.4
<mimecar> 10.04
<boshco> ok
<boshco> como hago para hablarte en rojo?
<mimecar> poniendo el nick
<boshco> gracias
<xangua> o Lubuntu/Xubuntu si tienes pocos recursos boshco
<lopez> Que tal gente, tengo problemas con firefox, se congela y cuelga todo el sistema alguien tiene idea que puede estar sucediendo ?
<mimecar> reinicia la configuración de firefox
<lopez> como hago eso ?
<mimecar> cierra firefox y renombra la carpeta .mozilla
<lopez> cuando decís renombrar le cambio el nombre no ?
<mimecar> si
<lopez> y le pongo cualquier cosa?
<lopez> por ejemplo .mozilla1
<mimecar> el nombre que quieras
<lopez> y luego ?
<mimecar> ... abrir el navegador?
<lopez> ajam
<lopez> a ver
<lopez> estuve luchando mas de una semana para una solución tan simple, gracias mimecar
<boshco> xangua gracias es que no me gustan esos escritorios
<metallic> hola, tengo una question sobre el comando "hash" de la consola...
<metallic> cuando entro en la consola y escribo "kmplot" (sin comillas) se abre el programa con ese nombre, bien pues con el transmission quiero hacer lo mismo pero he de escribir "transmission-gtk" así que decidí averiguar cómo conseguir que el programa transmission se abriera cuando yo escribiera "transmission" en la consola. Buscando encontre el comando "hash" y la question es que lo consigo pero sólo funciona mientras la consola per
<metallic> manece encendida, es decir, si la apago y la abro de nuevo y escribo "transmission" me dice que estoy loco y que no sé de que hablo... Estoy usando un mal comando? sabeis de otro? puedo si quereis poner las ordenes que entro para hacerlo (apenas dos lineas)
<metallic> me ha quedado un poco largo XD, espero que se entienda :)
<mimecar> tantas letras tiene transmission-gtk?
<metallic> abrir el transmission es lo de menos, lo que quiero es saber cómo se hacen ese tipo de cosas, en concreto he puesto este ejemplo
<mimecar> crea un alias
<metallic> :S
<mimecar> y metelo en el .bashrc
<metallic> lo siento soy demasiado paquete para entender lo que has dicho...
<metallic> ¿que es un alias exactamente?
<metallic> ¿qué es un alias exactamente?
<mimecar> lo que dice el nombre
<mimecar> transmission = tranmission-gtk
<metallic> osea tu sugieres que le cambie el nombre
<metallic> no?
<mimecar> no
<metallic> :c
<mimecar> que uses un alias
<metallic> y como se hace?
<mimecar> escribe alias en la consola y tendrás ejemplos
<metallic> :)
<metallic> ya mismito voy
<dylan66> transmission-gtk &
<metallic> mimecar: Me gusta mucho tu idea :) no conocía este comando.
<metallic> mimecar: por curiosidad, ¿entonces el comando hash qué hacía exactamente?
<mimecar> no lo se
<metallic> he leído la ayuda de la consola y se supone que guarda caminos para nombres (dicho mal y rápido) pero en cuanto cerraba se olvidaba...
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que hacer
<metallic> osea que no hay forma de que yo asigne un nombre a una ruta de forma permanente con ese comando?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ponlo en el archivo .bashrc
<metallic> :S
<metallic> lo siento no sé que es eso... :c
<mimecar> un archivo que tienes que editar
<metallic> he usado "locate bashrc" y me salen varios, ¿cuál debería coger?
<mimecar> .bashrc
<mimecar> está en tu carpeta de usuario
<acidking> Hola. Alguien sabe como sacar la pass de un .rar ? La olvide :(
<acidking> Somebody??
<mimecar> para esas cosas, gogole
<acidking> 100% recomendado?
<metallic> mimecar: en la carpeta de usuario me salen tres archivos acabados en .bashrc (dot.bashrc, dot.bashrc y bash.bashrc) he mirado los tres y no sé cual de ellos es el bueno
<mimecar> .bashrc
<Uranio> oh! balla.. de la que me estoy perdiendo, em encanta este canal
<m4v> acidking: no es relevante a Ubuntu, y no hay forma otra que usar brute force.
<acidking> Es muy tardado bf
<acidking> Gracias :)
<metallic> mimecar: sigo sin saber cual coger :S
<m4v> metallic: es el .bashrc que está en tu home
<mimecar> sólo hay un archivo llamado .bashrc
<mimecar> en tu carpeta de usuario
<m4v> metallic: es un archivo que normalmente está oculto
<metallic> lo siento te entedí "acabado en .bashrc" aún así me salen dos :S
<metallic> ok
<metallic> ya se cual es entonces
<viktor> hola
<viktor> alguien juega a minecraft por aqui?
<mimecar> viktor: este canal es para cosas de ubuntu
<viktor> si
<viktor> lo se
<viktor> y por eso pregunto
<viktor> tengo creo algun problema con java
<viktor> como puedo actualizarlo?
<viktor> ya que al querer jugar no me deja...se queda la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> lo lanzas con los comandos de la web del juego?
<viktor> no hace falta creo
<viktor> simplemente he bajado el juego ( tengo varios diferentes por si acaso)
<viktor> marco la casilla de como ejecutable
<mimecar> cuando lo hagas de la forma que dicen seguimos
<viktor> se ejecuta , y entro pero al darle a jugar s eme queda en negro
<cousteau> a lo mejor necesitas el java de oracle y no el openjdk
<metallic> mimecar, m4v: he abierto (con vim) el fichero .bashrc, lo he leído y también el fichero de ejemplos que se menciona dentro. Esperaba poder averiguar qué hacer a partir de lo que hubiese escrito pero no tengo ni idea... Además con el comando alias vuelvo a tener el problema de antes, es decir, en cuanto cierro la consola y vuelvo a abrir ya se ha olvidado del alias que puse
<mimecar> ya te lo he puesto antes
<mimecar> siempre va a "olvidar" el comando
<mimecar> tienes que añadirlo en el .bashrc
<knois> que diferencia hay entre 11.10 y 12.04 ?
<mimecar> el soporte
<knois> tengo 11.10
<knois> cual es mejor?
<mimecar> depende de lo que entiendes por "mejor"
<mimecar> la 12.04 tiene unity más pulido, programas recientes...
<knois> yo estoy pasando una base de datos acces al mundo linux en mysql
<knois> no se cual deberia trabajar
<mimecar> cualquiera de las dos te sirve
<knois> esta forma de comunicarme es nueva para mi me intersa batante
<knois> de que puedo preeungar aqui?
<mimecar> de cosas relacionadas con ubuntu
<knois> solo ubuntu o del mundo linux?
<mimecar> sólo ubuntu
<knois> me he encontrado con soundbox para ubuntu y no se de donde descargarlo?
<knois> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ese programa tiene versión para linux?
<knois> bueno en google dicen que si, y dan un link pero no  funciona..
<mimecar> no tiene página oficial?
<knois> dicen que es bueno y no consume recursos
<mimecar> bueno para?
<knois> voy a ver..
<knois> reproducir musica
<mimecar> ubuntu ya tiene reproductores de música
<knois> si es cierto uno que quiere siempre mas...
<knois> esta es la publicidad   http://www.ubuntronics.com/2012/03/soundbox-reproductor-multimedia-ligero.html
<mimecar> qué ordenador tienes?
<knois> es un viejo amd atholn
<mimecar> cualquier reproductor de música te irá bien
<cousteau> es esto?  https://github.com/misterdjules/SoundBox
<cousteau> ah no...
<mimecar> depende de si lo quieres compilar
<knois> bueno
<cousteau> "A set of core libraries allowing to work with core sound and music concepts and applications using them" -- creo que no es el mismo
<cousteau> yo de reproductor uso el Gnome-Mplaer; está bastante bien
<cousteau> *Gnome-Mplayer
<knois> si lo tengo
<knois> bueno yo lo estoy corriendo sobre Xfce
<cousteau> (bah, es el que viene por defecto en LXDE, así que lo de "gnome" está un poco de más)
<knois> que es soporte ?
<knois> que significa LTS
<knois> como vez quiero saber mucho solo con dos semans en Ubuntu
<mimecar> que tendrá actualizaciones durante varios años
<knois> ok
<knois> ¿Cual es la razon mas importante de usar Ubuntu?
<knois> ha los corche...
<mimecar> knois: no hay ninguna razón en especial
<knois> claro que siiiii
<mimecar> es una distribución de las muchas que existen
<knois> si pero por que usas ubuntu?
<xangua> knois: tu razón tendrás y es la única que importa ;)
<xangua> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<knois> lo siento.
<knois> ya me voy , Ubuntu me da todo y mas!!! Chao
<unrar> Pues yo uso Xubuntu porque Unity no me da nada xD
<knois> eres pobre... me van a regañar..
<Uranio> alguien tiene IPv6 por aqui?
<knois> no
<knois> chaooooo
<daniel___> tengo un rpoblema  al ridemencionar  la particion de windows no inicia
<daniel___> q ago ?
<mimecar> no funciona windows después de reiniciar la partición?
<mimecar> redimensionar
<daniel___> redimencionar la particion
<daniel___> exacto
<mimecar> cómo lo has hecho?
<daniel___> con kpated
<mimecar> si no das más información...
<daniel___> pues  es todo li q ise
<mimecar> has abierto kparted, has hecho algo desconocido y ahora no arranca windows
<mimecar> rellena lo que hay en medio
<daniel___>  tenia w-xp,w-7 y ubuntu, peron elimine la primera (w-xp)y  w-7 lo extendi, con kparted
<daniel___> nada fuera de lo comun
<mimecar> cual es el error entonces?
<m4v> el grub anda? Ubuntu bootea?
<daniel___> en ubuntu
<daniel___>  ya lo reintale 3 veces
<daniel___>  y actualiza
<daniel___> 2 veces
<m4v> osea Ubuntu funciona
<mimecar> daniel___: después de usar kparted has instalado ubuntu?
<m4v> daniel___: actualizaste el grub después de move las particiones?
<m4v> mover*
<m4v> mmh, pero si ya reinstalaste ya está actualizado el menú del grub supongo
<m4v> daniel___: hay alguna opción en el grub para bootear en windows?
<daniel___> ya intalado los windows y ubuntu, tube q  usar kparted desde CD-LIVE y redimencionar  en forma LIVE
<daniel___> asi es actualiza grub,  y tambien los reintale varias veces
<daniel___> asi es ya esta actualizazo frub
<mimecar> daniel___: ahora te funciona ubuntu si o no
<daniel___> el problema q la pantalla de la laptop esta kebrada, y cuando aaparece grub  no miro nada  y elijo a ciegas  el sistema operativo
<boshco> hola alguien sabe porque no puedo activar los efectos de escritorio en ubuntu 10.04?
<mimecar> boshco: con esa información no
<boshco> tengo una nvidia 6200 pci
<mimecar> daniel___: usas un monitor externo?
<daniel___> si, y grubb  tambien, entra a  ubuntu de forma  normal , pero cuando elijo , winows 7 sale un error q no puedo leer , poer que la pantalla esta kebrada , y las obciones y comando de grub al inicio   no se pasan a la segunda pantalla
<daniel___> boshxo, intalaste los drivers privativos ???
<mimecar> sin saber el error veo complicado resolver tu problema
<daniel___> asi es, uso monito, externo  :)ç
<daniel___> asi es, es dificil :(
<daniel___>  alguna sugerencia  ??  por que me vopy a lanzar a reintalar el cargador de  w-7  y despues  reintalar grub  nuevamente
<mimecar> has respetado las dos particiones de windows 7?
<daniel___> boshco, creo q tienes q instalar lo driver privativos, para que  funcione mejor tu targeta de video y  asi ubuntu  tenga soporte para  acer efectos, y por lo tanto  ubuntu te deje activarlos .   ;-)
<m4v> daniel___: no se bien lo que hiciste, ni tampoco entiendo si lo que está mal es el grub, o el bootloader de windows.
<tron_hack> Hola a todos, ¿Como puedo instalar NetFrameWork 4 en ubuntu 11.10?
<daniel___> mimecar, tenia w-xp y w-7  ,  eliminie w-xp y w-7 lo expandi , aciendo de las 2 partivciones una sola .
<m4v> tron_hack: que es NetFrameWork 4?
<daniel___> el problema  es el boteador de w-7
<tron_hack> Es para poder jugar terraria
<tron_hack> lo necesito
<daniel___> pero como no puedo ver el error ,  vine aki aver a  alguien le a suscedido ,para q me diga el error,
<daniel___> y buscar en ggoogle
<m4v> daniel___: si es bootloader de windows no hay mucho que podamos hacer, tendrás que usar el cd de reparación del windows, y reinstalar grub con un live cd
<daniel___> jajaja,
<daniel___> ya veo , gracias
<daniel___> parece q no keda otro remedio  :-)
<m4v> tron_hack: no es algo de windows eso?
<daniel___> bueno, muchas gracias
<tron_hack> si
<tron_hack> si, es un paquete para poder compilar programas
<tron_hack> pero lo quiero para poder correr terraria(juego)
<daniel___> tron_hack , ya lo buscaste en version para GNU-LINUX??
<m4v> tron_hack: eso es un juego de windows también? fijate en la página de wine
<daniel___> si no esta ... tron_hack , nesesitas instalar WINE
<m4v> !appdb tron_hack
<kubot> tron_hack: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<tron_hack> ya tengo wine intalado y configurado con diferentes addons y extensiones
<tron_hack> solo no puedo instalar net4
<daniel___> y fijarte si lo soporta o buscar los otros 2  buenos emuladores de "programas de windows"
<daniel___> q error dice v?
<daniel___> dice ?
<tron_hack> es decir no lo puedo instalar
<daniel___> x q ?
<daniel___> xq no ?
<tron_hack> oigan como actualizo wine
<daniel___> actualizar , de manera estable o test ( mas nueva pero con muchas fallas )??
<tron_hack> de manera estable
<ubuntu> Ayuda
<Guest55399> AYuda
<m4v> !pregunta Guest55399
<kubot> Guest55399: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<j4gu4r> hila buenas tardes a todos
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda porfavor
<guampa> !pregunta j4gu4r
<kubot> j4gu4r: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> disculpen
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda con mi targeda wifi broadcom 4311
<j4gu4r> ya lo habia hecho funcionar pero hoy ya no quiso
<j4gu4r> ya hice varias cosas que encontre en google y no funcoiona
<j4gu4r> ademas soy nuevo en linux
<j4gu4r> hice funcionar anteriormente mi targeta wifi  instaalando el paquete b43 y funciono
<Guest55399> si?
<Guest55399> dime el comando
<Guest55399> porfa
<Guest55399> PORFAVOR que no me da
<j4gu4r> pero hoy ya no funciono, me detecta la red inalambrica y segun esta conectado pero no puedo entrar a ninguna pagina
<Guest55399> a mi igual
<Guest55399> en Ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> Guest55399: ya has preguntado?
<Guest55399> mimecar soy Aitor
<Guest55399> y ademas, tengo ubuntu 12.04
<Guest55399> y el wifi se conecta pero no entra a ninguna página
<mimecar> j4gu4r: te responde el ping a tu router?
<j4gu4r> siii ami igual
<Guest55399> j4gu4r
<Guest55399> :S
<j4gu4r> como se eso del ping a mi router
<j4gu4r> jejejejeje
<mimecar> ping 192.168.0.1
<j4gu4r> soy un principiante
<Guest55399> mimecar
<j4gu4r> nose nada de esto perdon
<Guest55399> instale hace 4 dias ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> abres una consola y pones el comando
<Guest55399> y el wifi nanai
<dbz> escribe lo que mimecar dijo en la terminal
<Guest55399> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dbz> pero lo responde o no?
<Guest55399> si
<dbz> eso es lo que envia, tiene que salir más
<Guest55399> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ping 192.168.0.1
<j4gu4r> pero tengo que desconectar el cable ethernet verdad?
<Guest55399> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Guest55399> Muchas cosas
<Guest55399> From no se que
<mimecar> si tenéis el mismo problema
<j4gu4r> tengo que quiitar el cable ethernet y dejar la wifi para hacer el ping?
<mimecar> no voy a estar repitiendo todo dos veces
<mimecar> j4gu4r: si
<Guest55399> pero yo estoy
<j4gu4r> ok entonces permitaneme
<Guest55399> por Cableada
<mimecar> Guest55399: si estas con cable no sirve de mucho
<Guest55399> :s
<Guest55399> es que con wifi
<Guest55399> no me entra a NADA
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<Guest55399> S:
<j4gu4r> mimecar: estas ahi?
<mimecar> si
<j4gu4r> mimecar estas ahi
<Guest55399> que teneis?
<Guest55399> GNOME 3? KDE?
<mimecar> j4gu4r: si te conteste que crees
<j4gu4r> pues ise el ping y me salio esto
<j4gu4r> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<j4gu4r> eso nadamas
<mimecar> !Paste j4gu4r
<kubot> j4gu4r: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest55399> a mi igual :P
<j4gu4r> solamente me dio ese resultado
<Guest55399> espera y te saldra más.
<j4gu4r> cuaanto tengo que espertar
<mimecar> si no responde, el equipo no  ve al router
<Guest55399> 1 min
<Guest55399> a mi no se:S
<j4gu4r> con el cable ethernet sale mucas cosas y no dejan de salir
<Guest55399> a que si?
<Guest55399> mimecar: solucion?
<j4gu4r> pero con la wifi nomas salio esto: PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<Guest55399> a ti el wifi te entra aqui?
<Guest55399> mimecar: que entorno gráfico es mejor?
<Guest55399> Gnome 3? , kde?.. Cinnamon?
<mimecar> el que se adapta a ti
<Guest55399> pero el mas
<Guest55399> usado?
<mimecar> tu ordenador lo usas tu o los demas?
<Aitor> yo solo.
<Aitor> Es de mi propiedad :B
<mimecar> entonces prueba varios y decide
<Aitor> Estoy instalando Kde
<Aitor> y dsp cinnamon provaré..
<Aitor> pero donde se selecciona para usarlo?
<Aitor> al inicar pone Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D ahí?
<mimecar> cuando te identificas con tu usuario
<Aitor> ok ;)
<Aitor> tu cual usas?
<Aitor> GNome 3?
<mimecar> kde y gnome
<Aitor> solo pregunto para un tema de, conveersacion
<Aitor> Kde y gnome junto?
<mimecar> no
<Aitor> ah ok ;)
<Aitor> tarda mucho en instalarse Kde..
<Aitor> muchos paquetes
<Aitor> Oye mimecar.
<Aitor> Tienes la solucion a lo de el Wifi?
<Aitor> Tengo de Broadcom
<Aitor> o algo asin
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<Aitor> ok :)
<j4gu4r> mimecar no me aparece pasque PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<Aitor> ya instale KDE ya vuelvo :)
<j4gu4r> este resultado me sale al hacer el ping
<j4gu4r> PING 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<mimecar> si no devuelve nada no tienes conexión con el router
<j4gu4r> y como puedo solucionarlo
<Guest94246> mimecar: estoy en Kde
<Guest94246> no me gusta el estilo :S
<cousteau> j4gu4r, prueba con 192.168.1.1
<ubuntu__> mimecar
<ubuntu__> mimecar
<ubuntu__> estas?
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<j4gu4r> me salio esto mimecar
<ubuntu__> mimecar
<ubuntu__> dime algun comando para arreglar lo de el wifi, porfavor
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090561/
<j4gu4r> mimecar aca esta lo que me salio http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090561/
<ubuntu__> a ver esperen
<ubuntu__> a mi me sale igual :s
<ubuntu__> dinos la solucion mimecar
<j4gu4r> que podremos hacer para solucionarlo
<Aitor> ni idea jaguar
<Aitor> :S
<Aitor> j4gu4r
<Aitor> tu que usas Gnome 3? el que venia por defecto?
<j4gu4r> siii
<Aitor> ok ;)
<j4gu4r> mimecar
<Aitor> :S
<Aitor> Mimecar
<j4gu4r> alguien me puede ayudar a resolver mi problema con la wifi
<boshco> hola, no puedo usar wifi en ubuntu 10.04. Tengo un dispositivo rt2870
<j4gu4r> ayuda porfavor
<fzeta> j4gu4r: y porqué no actualizas?
<j4gu4r> ya lo hice
<fzeta> pangolin?
<j4gu4r> tengo ubuntu 12.04
<j4gu4r> y tengo problemas con mi targeta wifi broadcom 4311
<fzeta> ummm... yo ando con oneiric todavía
<j4gu4r> me han dicho que mandriva no tiene esos problemas sera cierto?
<maestrolinux> broadcom ponga el firmware
<maestrolinux> aca tienen http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/
<j4gu4r> ayudenme con mi targeta wifi porfavor
<guampa> que tarjeta tenes j4gu4r?
<j4gu4r> una broadcom 4311
<j4gu4r> guampa mi targeta wifi es broadcom 4311
<dylan66> verifica en tu gestor de paquetes si estan los driver instalados
<j4gu4r> pues estan instaldos b43
<j4gu4r> o algo asi
<dylan66> iw
<dylan66> que te da el comando iwconfig?
<j4gu4r> dylan66 me salio esto  j4gu4r@j4gu4r-Extensa-4420:~$ iwconfig
<j4gu4r> lo        no wireless extensions.
<j4gu4r> irda0     no wireless extensions.
<j4gu4r> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<guampa> !pastebin j4gu4r
<kubot> j4gu4r: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<guampa> j4gu4r: usando el pastebin, pasa la salida de "lsmod"
<guampa> sin comillas
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090715/
<j4gu4r> ahi esta guampa
<guampa> ok
<guampa> j4gu4r: tipea "modprobe b" <TAB><TAB> y pastea lo que tira
<j4gu4r> asi tal cual lo escribiste?
<guampa> teclea dos veces la tecla TAB
<j4gu4r> guampa aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090719/
<guampa> ok
<guampa> tipea "sudo modprobe b43"
<j4gu4r> ok
<guampa> ahora pastea lo que diga iwconfig
<j4gu4r> aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1090722/
<guampa> bien, ahi esta la placa andando, lo que hiciste fue cargar el driver
<j4gu4r> ooooo
<j4gu4r> haber deja desconecto el cable
<guampa> ahora vas a poner que se cargue automaticamente en cada arranque
<guampa> ok
<j4gu4r> y checa el wifi
<j4gu4r> tomaticamentehaber dime como hacer para que cargue aur
<j4gu4r> como hacer para que cargue automaticamente
<guampa> sudo bash -c "echo b43 >> /etc/modules"
<guampa> con las comillas como las puse
<j4gu4r> ya esta no hizo bnada
<j4gu4r> es normal?
<guampa> si, si queres comprobar, pone "cat /etc/modules"
<guampa> al final tiene que decir "b43"
<guampa> si lo dice, listo
<guampa> ese archivo lista drivers a cargar automaticamente en cada inicio
<j4gu4r> solo me aparece lp y b43
<j4gu4r> jejejejeje
<j4gu4r> como activo mi ati radeon x1200
<guampa> tenes mas de una placa de video?
<j4gu4r> no
<guampa> cual es el problema entonces?
<j4gu4r> tengo una ati radeon x1200
<j4gu4r> pues que se calienta mucho mi lap
<j4gu4r> y algunos juegos no los carga
<guampa> j4gu4r: lo de la temperatura no se, y que juegos no carga?
<j4gu4r> secret maryo cronicles
<maestrolinux> j4gu4r, el b43 lleva firmware
<maestrolinux> para que lo levante
<maestrolinux> el modulo carga pero la placa wifi b43 no anda
<maestrolinux> por la falta del firmware
<maestrolinux> j4gu4r, te fuiste !!! ja cuando este llamame
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-14
<Fernandito> hola alguien me ayude la salida de mis audifonos no funciona en mi laptop ya busque por todo sitio y no consigo solucionarlo mi sonido es una VIA VT1705
<guampa> Fernandito: en este thread lo solucionan con un PPA de ubuntu http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=102952
<frealgagu> Buenas tardes
<frealgagu> Cómo están todos?
<frealgagu> vientos?
<frealgagu> Nobody here?
<guampa> bien frealgagu, aca andamos
<frealgagu> Estàn muy ocupados?
<frealgagu> se la primera vez que entro
<frealgagu> la idea de esto es ayudar a los usuarios de ubuntu?
<guampa> frealgagu: si, esa es la idea
<guampa> la gente viene aqui y plantea su problema, y si es posible se intenta solucionar
<LuiX> eyy, hay alguien por ahi? queria ayuda con un booteo que demora muchisimo! puse la info que junté hasta ahora en este link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163328/more-than-four-minutes-to-boot-up-my-ubuntu-12-04-what-could-be-the-problem
<guampa> 4 minutos?
<LuiX> 4 minutos 22
<LuiX> correcto guampa
<LuiX> alguna idea guampa
<LuiX> ?
<18WABG96L> necesito una  ayuda actualice normalmente my ubuntu
<18WABG96L> y luego me sale un error al tartar e¡de instalar unos paquetes
<guampa> LuiX: por el bootchart lo que veo que toma un tiempo exagerado en arrancar es udev, pero no lo termine de cargar mi conexion esta a 128Kb/s
<18WABG96L> y ya no puedo instalar nada en mi ubuntu
<18WABG96L> como puedo solucionar este error
<guampa> LuiX: es cierto tambien que le cargas unas cuantas cosas
<guampa> servers, boinc, nfs (!?)
<18WABG96L> que puedo hacer en esa situacion
<guampa> LuiX: ah no, lei mal es nTfs, no nfs
<LuiX> pero a igualdad de condiciones, esas cosas antes cargaban rápido
<LuiX> alguien me dijo algo al respecto de automontar los ntfs, pero la respuesta es la misma: antes cargaba bien!
<LuiX> voy a intentar poner udev en modo depuración a ver si aparece algo
<guampa> 18WABG96L: pasa por pastebin la salida de "sudo apt-get update"
<18WABG96L> en un segundo
<LuiX> ahora vengo guampa
<kakkin> holaaaa
<kakkin> No hay nadie?
<kakkin> Mejor me voy a tremulous ¬¬
<arielsanflo> hay algun canal de ubuntu 12.10
<debsan> arielsanflo, este ?
<arielsanflo> como actualizar los repositorios
<debsan> sudo apt-get update
<debsan> arielsanflo, en qué sentido actualizar ?
<arielsanflo> que repositorios son los fundamentales
<arielsanflo> es que tengo un poco de repositorios
<arielsanflo> deseo saber cuales son los esenciales
<debsan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<arielsanflo> entonces este es el canal de ubuntu 12.10
<guampa> arielsanflo: 12.10 no tiene soporte oficial hasta la fecha de release
<arielsanflo> ha muchas gracias por l aayuda
<newbie22> hola. una consulta...? he borrado una versionn de linux y tenia el home instalado en una particon
<newbie22> ...como la veo en de nuevo?
<newbie22> alguna ayuda...
<newbie22> exio. me ayudas, porfa
<arielsanflo> bueno no se si te sirva entrar con el live cd
<arielsanflo> y la copias te la otra particion
<newbie22> si entro con la lve, pero me dice  particon desconocida
<newbie22> y no me la monta
<boshco> Hola, alguien sabe como puedo ver si tengo el XINERAMA activado?
<boshco> alguien sabe como ver si tengo activado el XINERAMA? tengo una placa nvidia 6200
<chilicuil> mmmm boshco depende de tu manejador de ventanas, hay algunos que lo soportan, otros que no, xinerama viene integrado como extension al sistema X, no es relevante la informacion de tu tarjeta de video
<boshco> busque en el archivo xorg.conf y no viene
<boshco> por lo que ley parece que si no aparece ahi es porque no esta instalado
<boshco> o activado
<arielsanflo> como puedo eliminar unity por completo
<chilicuil> boshco te aseguro que esta instalado y activado, xinerama sirve para poder usar varios monitores al mismo tiempo, conecta otra pantalla a tu computadora y luego ve al dialogo de preferencias de resolucion
<boshco> es que no tengo otra pantalla
<boshco> pregunto porque me dicen que si no puedo activar los efectos visuales es porque tengo el xinerama activado
<chilicuil> boshco: eso no tiene sentido
<boshco> y en los settings de nvidia no dice nada de eso
<chilicuil> si no puedes activar los efectos, es porque no tienes aceleracion grafica
<boshco> si tengo
<boshco> ya revise en la terminal  y  dice que si tengo y ademas me salen los engranes de colores
<boshco> no recuerdo que comandos eran pero si tengo acelearacion
<chilicuil> vale, que errores te salen, o en que te fundamentas para decir que no puedes activar los efectos visuales?
<boshco> primero active los controladores privativos de nvidia desde "sistema>controladores privativos"
<boshco> y cuando entro a "Apariencia" y quiero poner los efectos "extras" se pone a buscar controladores y cuando termina
<boshco> solo me dice "no sea han podido activar los efectos visuales"
<boshco> no se sí sea recomendable mandar los drivers libres "nouveau" a la  "blacklist"
<chilicuil> me parece una buena idea
<boshco> lo haré entonces
<boshco> ya los mande a la blacklist y desinstale los nouveau pero sigo igual
<chilicuil> intentaria tratar de activar los efectos mediante terminal
<boshco> como puedo hacer eso
<chilicuil> no tengo idea, tal vez alguien en #ubuntu sepa
<boshco> vale, gracias
<chilicuil> suerte
<boshco> crees que igual me falten los extras restrictivos?
<chilicuil> podria ayudar boshco
<chapo> buens
<boshco> chilicuil: ya los estoy instalando
<chilicuil> suerte
<chapo> que tal alguien puede leer mis msj<//??
<chapo> parece ser que la conexon sasl me sca seguido del irc
<chapo> alguien q me corrobore
<miklo> buenas noches
<Monikako> hola hola
<Monikako> hola a todos camaradas
<Monikako> tengo una pregunta
<Monikako> si alguien pudiera ayudarme
<Monikako> o pudiese
<Monikako> ayudarme
<Monikako> como conectarme a una vpn
<Monikako> gratuita
<Monikako> ?
<unrar> Hi.
<jose3> Buenos días
<jose3> Alguien tiene conocimiento de wifiway?
<ubuntu> mimecar
<ubuntu> no esta..
<Aitor> mimecar
<Aitor> tienes la solución a lo de el wifi?
<mimecar> ahora no
<boshco> hola alguien sabe por que cuando activo los efectos de compiz y luego apago o reinicio mi PC se me va la configuracion GLX?
<dylan66> gnome-session-properties fijate si esta compiz ahi
<boshco> ok
<boshco> si esta, pero fue porque yo lo active
<boshco> no debí activarlo?
<j4gu4r> #ubuntu-es
<j4gu4r> hola buenos dias desde mexico
<j4gu4r> alguien aqui me puede ayudar porfavor
<dylan66> si esta ahi deberia arrancar al inicio
<boshco> buenas
<boshco> lo que pasa es que mira te explico
<boshco> tengo una nvidia 6200 pci y ya instale los driver current, y cuando recien los instalo y  reinicio.
<j4gu4r> lo que pasa es que supuestamente estoy conectada mi red wifi pero no puedo entrar a ninguna pagina ni nada de usar internet
<j4gu4r> ahorita estoy conectado con el cable ethernet
<boshco> si se activan los efectos
<boshco> pero cuando vuelvo a apgar la pc o  reiniciar  ya no tengo la aceleracion 3d
<boshco> le pongo glxinfo y me sale un error
<j4gu4r> o acaso sera por las tormentas solares que hay
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<dylan66> recuerdo que guampa te ayudo a cargar el modulo
<boshco> a mi?
<j4gu4r> :S
<dylan66> no a j4gu4r
<boshco> ok
<boshco> mejor voy a desinstalar compiz. Existe algun otro programa para los efectos de escritorio? Lei algo sobre emerald pero no se que sea.
<j4gu4r> alguien me puede ayudar a que funcione bien porfavor
<guampa> j4gu4r: pastea el resultado de "ifconfig"
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> guampa aqui esta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091606/
<guampa> j4gu4r: ahora la salida de "ip r"
<j4gu4r> guampa http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091610/
<guampa> j4gu4r: ahora la salida de "ping 192.168.0.1 -I wlan0 -c5
<guampa> (sin la comilla)
<j4gu4r> guampa aqui est http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091617/
<guampa> tu placa wifi anda perfectamente
<guampa> proba el mismo comando que pusiste ultimo, el ping, pero en vez de 192.168.0.1 usa 8.8.8.8
<j4gu4r> ok
<guampa> si responde "64 bytes from 8.8.8.8" todo esta bien
<j4gu4r> guampa esto me salio http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091623/
<guampa> j4gu4r: en la terminal escribi "sudo -i"
<guampa> te va a pedir tu password
<j4gu4r> si
<j4gu4r> ya esta
<guampa> ahora pone "ip r d default; ip r a default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0"
<guampa> veo que j4gu4r se estaba conectando por esa ruta que acaba de cambiar :[
<j4gu4r> perdon tube que reiniciar pues no podia conectarme
<guampa> j4gu4r: estabas conectado por tu placa de red verdad?
<j4gu4r> siiii
<guampa> :P
<guampa> perdon
<j4gu4r> estaba conectado con el cable ethernet
<guampa> no tenes otra computadora desde la cual conectar al irc?
<j4gu4r> no
<j4gu4r> :(
<guampa> bueno, entonces no hay mas remedio que volver a correr ese comando aunque te desconecte, y estando desconectado corras el ping a 8.8.8.8
<j4gu4r> ok
<guampa> recorda la respuesta, si te vuelve o no
<guampa> entonces
<j4gu4r> ok
<guampa> primero vas a poner sudo bash -c "ip r d default; ip r a default via 192.168.0.1 dev wlan0"
<guampa> y despues
<guampa> ping 8.8.8.8 -I wlan0 -c5
<guampa> en el sudo bash .... incluí las comillas
<guampa> ese comando ya te va a cortar el irc
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<guampa> y? que resultado dio el ping
<j4gu4r> el resultado es este
<j4gu4r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091651/
<guampa> mira, realmente se ve como algun problema en 192.168.0.1
<guampa> tu placa wifi en si anda bien
<j4gu4r> que podra ser
<guampa> transmite, solo que llega hasta 192.168.0.1 nomas
<j4gu4r> permiteme me llaman
<guampa> ok
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<j4gu4r> guampa perdona ya regrese
<guampa> ok, bueno como te decia, parece algun problema en 192.168.0.1
<j4gu4r> y que solucion hay para mi problema guampa
<guampa> calculo que es un router con wifi?
<j4gu4r> sii
<j4gu4r> tengo un cablemodem y un router D-link
<guampa> tenes que revisar la configuracion en el D-link
<guampa> y ver que puede estar afectando
<j4gu4r> porque el cable ethernet esta conectado a D-link tam,bien y es de donde eswtoy conectado ahora
<guampa> si tu computadora llega a comunicarse con el D-link (y comprobaste que si llega), la responsabilidad de reenviar tu trafico a partir de ahi hacia otras redes es del D-link
<j4gu4r> ahorita resivo internbet cableda por D-link, solo el wifi si detecta mi conexion pero no pasa internet por el wifi, solo por el cable
<guampa> si lo entiendo
<guampa> pero tu placa wifi transmite y recibe lo mas bien
<j4gu4r> aqui me aparec supuestamente que esta conectado a mi wifi
<guampa> claro, por eso te respondio los pings el 192.168.0.1
<guampa> porque estas conectado por wifi
<guampa> el tema es que no llegas mas alla de 192.168.0.1
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> y que debo hacer me podria ayudar
<guampa> revisa la config de tu router
<j4gu4r> yo no se de estas cosas
<PakoTM> wenas
<j4gu4r> buenos dias
<Exio> buenas PakoTM
<PakoTM> wenos dias j4gu4r
<j4gu4r> :D
<PakoTM> por aqui , ya son tardes
<j4gu4r> bueno aca en mexico son las 10
<j4gu4r> de la mañana
<Exio> en mi pc las 21:42 del 04/12/03
<j4gu4r> guampa me podrias ayudar man?
<PakoTM> aqui en andalucía las 17:17
<Vero2> buenos días. Alguien me puede decir cómo desinstalar Ubuntu One? Uso Precise Pangolin - 12.04
<guampa> j4gu4r: que modelo tenes de router?
<j4gu4r> D-link model: DIR-600
<guampa> ok
<guampa> j4gu4r: estoy bajando el manual, en 20 minutos termina
<j4gu4r> ok
<j4gu4r> ahorita entre a la pagina donde se c onfigura el D-link
<j4gu4r> perdon me cai de la red
<j4gu4r> jejejejeje
<j4gu4r> crees que con un reset pueda arreglarse mi problema mimecar?
<mimecar> un reset de...?
<j4gu4r> del D-link
<mimecar> del router?
<j4gu4r> si
<mimecar> no lo creo
<mimecar> si no has modificado tu el comportamiento del router
<j4gu4r> no pues no
<guampa> j4gu4r: leyendo el manual del router no veo nada que pueda afectar, la verdad
<guampa> tenes otro sistema operativo en la maquina?
<guampa> j4gu4r_: tenes otro sistema operativo en la maquina?
<j4gu4r_> no
<guampa> no veo nada que pueda afectar en la config del router, salvo la seccion "Routing" pero no creo que hayas modificado ahi
<guampa> en todo caso verifica
<j4gu4r> ya solucione mi prblemaaaaaaaaaaaa
<j4gu4r> jejejejejejeje
<j4gu4r> mimecar estas ahi?
<j4gu4r> mimecar
<j4gu4r> mimecar estas ahi
<xangua> lobo estás ahí¿
<j4gu4r> jajajajajaja
<j4gu4r> mimecar
<xangua> !pregunta | j4gu4r
<kubot> j4gu4r: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<j4gu4r> como activo unity 3D
<j4gu4r> tengo una targeta ati radeon x1200
<Deckon> ya tienes activado el controlador de tu tarjeta?
<j4gu4r> pues nose
<j4gu4r> soy nuevo en linux
<Deckon> busca el gestor de controladores restringidos o algo asi se llama
<xangua> Controladores Adicionales *
<j4gu4r> pues no me aparece ningun controlador de targeta grafica solo me aparece un controlador para broadcom
<mimecar> j4gu4r: si ves que no contesto, NO PREGUNTES CADA POCOS MINUTOS
<j4gu4r> que es mi wifi
<j4gu4r> mimecar ya solucione mi problema de la wifi
<mimecar> ya, pero no hace falta que pongas el nick todo el rato
<mimecar> escribe la solución y cuando esté ya la leeré
<j4gu4r> ok perdona
<j4gu4r> gracias
<j4gu4r> como instalo unity 3D
<mimecar> qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<j4gu4r> 12.04
<mimecar> ya tienes unity 3D
<j4gu4r> pues sierro sesion y solo me aparece unity 2D y unity
<j4gu4r> cierro perdon
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> que crees que es 'unity' ?
<j4gu4r> jajajajajaja, entonces ese es 3d
<Deckon> j4gu4r: tienes sombras y efectos en tus ventanas?
<j4gu4r> pues no
<j4gu4r> instale compiz config
<j4gu4r> pero nose usarlo
<mimecar> para que quieres usar compiz?
<Deckon> j4gu4r: si no tienes efectos ni sombras eso significa que tienes unity 2d por que no tienes aceleracion grafica
<j4gu4r> pues quisiera ver efectos al minimizar y esas cosas
<Deckon> y no tienes aceleracion grafica por que no tienes instalado el controlador de tu grafica
<mimecar> j4gu4r: si pones a compiz como gestor de las ventanas te quedarás sin unity
<j4gu4r> pues trae compiz una opcion para unity no?
<xangua> unity usa compiz
<j4gu4r> :D
<MrTulias> buenas
<MrTulias> quiero compilar un programa... debo llevar el fichero descargado a alguna carpeta especifica?
<mimecar> no
<MrTulias> ¿lo hago en el mismo escritorio, por ejemplo?
<mimecar> si compilas dentro de una carpeta si
<MrTulias> aja, debo compilar dentro de la carpeta que se hace al extraer
<mimecar> si
<MrTulias> gracias, estas chorradicas son las que me impiden avanzar =)
<mimecar> no tienes el programa en los repositorios?
<MrTulias> tengo una version mas reciente que la que me instala synaptic
<mimecar> si compilas el sistema NO actualizará ese programa, lo tienes en cuenta?
<MrTulias> necesito una version mas reciente (el programa es octave) para compilar otro (openTLD)
<mimecar> no te sirve octave 3.2?
<MrTulias> synaptic me instala 3.2.1 y necesito 3.4
<mimecar> ok
<MrTulias> y yo para llevar la contraria he descargado 3.6 =)
<mimecar> entre versiones cambian cosas
<mimecar> puede que no te funciona con la 3.6
<MrTulias> a, vale. Bajare la 3.4 pues
<mimecar> leete bien los requisitos para compilar
<MrTulias> tengo tarea, segundo intento. Toda una historia
<MrTulias> ¿para que sirve el fichero .tar.gz.sig?
<mimecar> MrTulias: para comprobar que está bien descargado
<MrTulias> gracias por el dato mimecar
<j4gu4r> otra vez por aqui
<j4gu4r> necesito ayuda
<j4gu4r> hace rato instale compiz config y otras cosas de compiz
<j4gu4r> y se me ocurrio presioonar la tecla restaurar valores en compiz config
<j4gu4r> y pues ahora no me aparece nada en las ventanas y tampoco me aparece la barra de arriba y el launcher de unity
<mimecar> normal
<mimecar> si desactivas el plugin de unity
<j4gu4r> y ya intente con "metacity --replace
<j4gu4r> pero nada
<j4gu4r> podrain decirme como restauro mi escritorio como estaba
<mimecar> unity no es metacity
<j4gu4r> ups
<j4gu4r> entonces que comando tengo que poner
<mimecar> abre compiz config y activa unity
<j4gu4r> ok deja lo hago
<MrTulias> tenia entendido que compiz y unity no se llevaban muy bien
<j4gu4r> ok permitanme dejame ver si ya se arreglo
<j4gu4r> jejejeje
<xangua> MrTulias: unity usa compiz, no se como no se podrían llevar
<MrTulias> ups
<xangua> excepto claro por algunos plugins si a eso te refieres, ejemplo unity+plugin del cubo=mala idea MrTulias
<MrTulias> algo era, ando despistado pero no mucho :)
<j4gu4r> ya pude entrar
<j4gu4r> pero me lo camcio a como lo tenia
<j4gu4r> ya podia minimizar ventanas desde el launcher
<j4gu4r> y los iconos del launcher los tenia mucho mas pequeños
<xangua> si borras la configuración... tendrás que configurarlo todo otra vez
<j4gu4r> pero ya lo habia actualizado, hasta agregue repositorios para actualizar unity
<mimecar> j4gu4r: repositorios para actualizar unity?
<j4gu4r> o algo asi
<j4gu4r> deja te paso la pagina
<j4gu4r> jajajajaja
<mimecar> unity ya tiene actualizaciones en los repositorios de ubuntu
<j4gu4r> porque antes cuando resien instale podia cambiar el tamaño de los iconos del launcher
<j4gu4r> y ahora no me sale eso
<mimecar> qué has añadido?
<j4gu4r> pues nadamas el pompiz config
<mimecar> con un repositorio externo?
<j4gu4r> creo que si
<j4gu4r> este repositorio fue el que aañadi
<j4gu4r> apt-add-repository ppa:ikarosdev/unity-revamped
<mimecar> no se lo que has añadido a tu sistema
<MrTulias> al ejecutar ./configure me salen muchos "warnings"me faltan un montón de librerías
<MrTulias> las busco en synaptic?
<mimecar> MrTulias: si
<j4gu4r> ya regrese
<j4gu4r> ya pude solucionar mi problema jejejejeje
<j4gu4r> puse en terminal "unity --reset"
<j4gu4r> y con eso se arreglo
#ubuntu-es 2012-07-15
<franpola> hola
<monster_Mexico> ola
<Guest29312> hola
<franpola> que tal como va
<monster_Mexico> todo o algo en particular, por que a mi el codigo html/css me esta matando... x.X
<luis_> hola, buenos días
<luis_> tengo un problemón gordísimo
<luis_> a ver si me podéis ayudar
<luis_> cuando inicio ubuntu, justo antes de que aparezcla la ventana de identificación, la pantalla se vuelve negra y me aparece el mensaje the system is running in low-graphics mode
<mimecar> luis_: qué has modificado antes del fallo?
<luis_> hola, mimecar
<luis_> instalé el último driver denvidia
<mimecar> tendrás que poner el driver original
<luis_> y cómo puedo hacer eso desde una terminal?
<mimecar> primero desinstala el driver que has puesto
<mimecar> no es de los repositorios verdad?
<luis_> no, lo descargué de la página de nvidia
<mimecar> igual que lo instalas tendrás algún comando para quitarlo
<luis_> acabo de desinstalarlo
<luis_> y el problema se agrava, ahora ni siquiera me deja acceder a la terminal
<luis_> tan sólo puedo acceder a la terminal de recuperación, desde el grub
<mimecar> cómo lo has quitado?
<mimecar> el driver gráfico no debe de afectar a grub
<luis_> con el comando uninstall nvidia-driver
<mimecar> sólo te sale el indicador > de grub?
<knois> hola, que le hago a ubuntu para acelelar su respuesta visual?
<mimecar> como?
<knois> para que sea mas rapido tengo un amd athlon
<idroj07> hola buenos dias. Tengo problemas con los drivers que he de instalar para mi equipo. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? http://pastebin.com/vCQwW3z2
<idroj07> hola buenos dias. Tengo problemas con los drivers que he de instalar para mi equipo. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? http://pastebin.com/vCQwW3z2
<mimecar> !ask idroj07
<kubot> idroj07: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<idroj07> Noto una relentización constante del sistema, lentitud y desconexión sin avisar del wifi y mala visualización de la vista de "todos los escritorios" cuando puslo sobre el botón (el que esta sobre la papelera). Puede deberse todo esto ha que no tengo los drivers correctos? ¿Cuales tengo que usar? Mis drivers actuales: http://pastebin.com/vCQwW3z2
<mimecar> tienes el sistema actualizado?
<mimecar> privados no idroj07
<franaustria> hola
<aguitel> a estos tipos que entran ,preguntan y se rajan rapidamente da ganas de matarlos
<mimecar> tampoco es eso aguitel
<aguitel> como que no
<aguitel> es lo mismo que ir al medico ,decirle que te pasa y darte media vuelta
<franaustria> peor pa el
<franaustria> aunque te entiendo
<aguitel> despues mucha gente se queja que no le dan bola en el canal
<AVRS> puede ser que es como que ir al médico, decirle que te pasa y perder la consciencia :P
<mbd> hola
<mbd> alguien me ayuda
<mimecar> depende
<mbd> vereis
<mbd> tengo xubuntu
<mbd> y tengo k instalar los plugins y flash
<mbd> le doy a descargar pero solo se desnpaquetan y punto
<mbd> alguien me ayuda
<mbd> estas ahi mimecar
<mimecar> donde le das a descargar?
<mbd> arriba pone que faltan plugins por instalar
<mbd> y le doy clic
<mimecar> arriba donde es?
<mbd> por ejemplo cuando entras en youtube
<mbd> te aparece arriba
<mbd> debajo de donde se pone el link
<mimecar> dentro de firefox?
<mbd> en el firefox y en google chrome
<mbd> k me dices
<mimecar> instalalo usando el centro de software
<mbd> yo lo k me interesa es ver videos y juegos
<mbd> me das los nombres a ver
<mimecar> ya lo has abierto?
<mbd> si
<mansoko> hola bros, necesito de su ayuda, porfavor
<mbd> mimecar estas ahi
<idroj07> Alguien puede decirme cuales son y como conseguir los controladores que necesita mi equipo para que funcione todo bien? Es un Asus travelmate 5720. Pocesador: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz  T.Gráfica: AMD Ati RV530LE [Radeon X1600]  Drivers actuales:http://pastebin.com/vCQwW3z2
<mimecar> instala xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mansoko> instale ubuntu  ultimate 3.4 y no puedo eliminar el panel, para trabajar solo con cairo-dock
<mimecar> mansoko: has instalado ubuntu ultimate?
<mansoko> si
<mimecar> esa versión no es oficial
<mansoko> mmm
<mansoko> y eso es problema?
<mbd> cted-extras
<mimecar> mansoko: si quieres soporte en este canal si
<mansoko> ok
<mansoko> sorry
<mbd> lo siento se me fue la palabra
<mbd> mimecar me dice que no hay nigun paquete
<mimecar> qué paquete estas instalando?
<mbd> niguno por k el k me dijistes no esta
<mimecar> no tienes xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> ?
<mbd> no
<mimecar> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mimecar> los dos están en los repositorios
<xangua> estás usando ubuntu¿ :P
<mbd> no me aparece
<mbd> estoy usando xubuntu 10.04.2
<xangua> mbd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mbd> pero lo k kiero instalar es los plugins u flash para ver videos y juegos
<mbd> eso me servira
<xangua> mbd: te instala el plugin de flash, codecs de videos, java....si
<mbd> a ok
<mbd> ahora voy
<mbd> ya se inicio el proceso
<mbd> esto en caso k no funcione
<mbd> como desisntalo los paketes
<mimecar> no los tienes que desinstalar
<mansoko> imagino que min tampoco es oficial, o si?
<mansoko> ''mint''
<mimecar> mansoko: es derivada de ubuntu
<mbd> si me refiero en kaso k no me funcione
<mbd> y consiga lo k kiero
<mimecar> mbd: dejarás los paquetes
<mansoko> pero es oficial?
<mimecar> mansoko: no
<mbd> es k la memoria siempre la saturo y ahora kiero aprovechar hasta el ultimo cach de memoria
<mimecar> no tienes espacio en el disco duro?
<mbd> no si acabo de formatear la pc k yo ya utilisaba linux
<mbd> entre que los buscadores no ivan y me iva lenta
<mimecar> qué espacio libre tienes
<mbd> pues formate
<mbd> ahora 32,1
<mimecar> con eso te sobra
<mbd> bueno
<mbd> otra pregunta
<mbd> manejar gcc
<mbd> y cuando me meto en gestor
<mbd> me aparece gcc-4.4-base
<mbd> eso me vale o no
<mimecar> depende
<mbd> quiero programar en c
<mimecar> para hacer tus programas si
<mimecar> para usar librerías externas, depende
<mbd> es k va ser la primera vez k la utiliso
<mbd> me aparecera una pantalla
<mbd> para escribir los codigos
<mimecar> con ese programa no
<mbd> entonces como programo con el
<mimecar> gcc es el compilador
<mimecar> instala algún entorno de programación como anjuta
<mbd> te cuento acaba de terminar la instalacion de lo k me dijisteis
<mbd> me aparece un pantalla para configurar el ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<mbd> le doy  aceptar nooo
<mimecar> le dices que si
<mbd> no puedo clikeo en aceptar pero nada
<mimecar> pulsa enter
<mbd> igual
<mbd> ya lo probe
<mbd> otra obcion
<mbd> mimecar estas ahi
<mimecar> te tiene que dejar
<mbd> no me deja macho
<mbd> te digo k aparece escrito
<mbd> Configuración de paquetes
<mbd>  ┌──────────────┤ Configuración de ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├───────────────┐
<mbd>  │                                                                           │
<mbd>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                      ↑
<mimecar> haz una cpatura de pantalla
<mbd>  │                                                                           ▮
<mimecar> y ponla en imagebin
<mimecar> !paste mbd
<kubot> mbd: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> dentro de un rato podrás hablar
<mimecar> mbd: tus mensajes NO SALEN en el canal
<mimecar> ahora
<mbd> como se introduce una foto en el chat
<mimecar> !imagebin mbd
<kubot> mbd: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<mbd> este es el link http://imagebin.org/220864 mimecar
<mimecar> pulsa tabulador
<mimecar> hasta que Aceptar esté seleccionado
<mbd> ahora se a conjelado
<mbd> tengo una ralla k subralla aceptar
<mbd> y k no se kita
<mimecar> ya tienes con el fondo rojo "Aceptar"?
<mbd> no
<mbd> es negro
<mimecar> haz una captura de nuevo
<mimecar> no se lo que estas haciendo
<mbd> ya se kito la ralla
<mbd> pero sigue el aceptar
<mimecar> haz una captura de nuevo
<mimecar> no se lo que estas haciendo
<mbd> pero esta igual k la anterior fotos
<mimecar> estas pulsando tabulador (centro de la consola)?
<mbd> si
<mimecar> y no te cambia al botón "Aceptar" nunca?
<mbd> no sigue igual
<mbd> estoy con el tabulador
<mbd> ero nada
<mbd> mimecar y bien
<mimecar> no se que le pasa a tu ordenador
<mbd> bueno otra obcion aparte de esta
<mbd> el ordenador esta recien formateado
<mimecar> usando tabulador tendría que moverse por los apartados de la consola
<mimecar> si no te funciona el tabulador, no lo se
<mbd> pues cuando apreto el tabulador en elchat
<mbd> surgue efecto
<mbd> k pasari si serrara la terminal
<mimecar> que el proceso se cortaría
<mbd> pero no pasaria nada malo a la pc
<mbd> como desinstalaria los paketes descargados de ahora
<mbd> mediante terminal
<mimecar> mbd: no quieres tener flash?
<mbd> kiero tener
<mimecar> entonces no podrás desinstalar los paquetes
<idroj07> intentando instalar el driver de mi tarjeta gráfica me sale esto: http://pastebin.com/wLgWKtpv ¿Que hago ahora?
<mbd> me referia desinstalarlos y instalarlos
<mbd> de nuevo
<mimecar> mbd: continua la instalación
<mbd> como si la terminal no hace
<mimecar> cierra la terminal y empieza de nuevo
<mbd> ok
<mbd> la terminal no se quiere cerrar
<idroj07> intentando instalar el driver de mi tarjeta gráfica me sale esto: http://pastebin.com/wLgWKtpv ¿Que hago ahora?
<mimecar> idroj07: repetir el mismo mensaje no ayuda
<mbd> mimecar no se cierra la terminal ahora
<mimecar> ese driver es para tu versión de ubuntu idroj07?
<mimecar> mbd: no puedes cerrar la ventana?
<mbd> no se cierra
<mimecar> mbd: reinicia
<mbd> bueno puedes repetir el script
<mimecar> qué script?
<mbd> olvidalo
<mimecar> idroj07: instala el driver privativo de los repositorios de ubuntu
<idroj07> mimecar: Podrías indicarme el nombre del driver que  he de descargarme de los repositorios ubuntu?
<mimecar> si abres la aplicación de drivers privativos
<mimecar> el sistema te lo instala
<idroj07> te refieres a la aplicación "Controladores adicionales" esa es la que yo tengo
<idroj07> ?
<idroj07> y al abrirla dice que no se estan usando controladores privativos en este sistema
<mimecar> si tienes esa ya estas con el driver privativo
<atl> Intento hacer funcionar una camara ip, me pide para ver la imagen H.264 o quick time pero ninguno se ve, alguna sugerencia?
<mimecar> atl: añade el repositorio de medubuntu
<idroj07> mimecar, tal como esta ahora el pc puedo hacer algunas cosas básicas. pero mi duda surge porque tengo algunos problemas que creo que tienen relación con no tener instalados los drivers pertinentes para mi equipo (como el de la t. grafica de ati..) Problemas como estos; los videos que veo en internet se ven como con lag a tirones, cuando  le doy al boton "areas de trabajo" se muestran mal, con un fondo negro, el sistema va con una le
<idroj07> ntitud en todo constantemente (al abrir el boton de inicio para buscar aplicaciones...), el wifi se me desconecta sin avisar y va lento...
<mimecar> flash en linux es malo
<mimecar> si no tienes activado el driver de ati estas con el driver libre
<mimecar> idroj07: estas con ubuntu 12.04?
<idroj07> mimecar: si
<idroj07> mimecar: kernel= 3.2.0-26-generic.  CGG version= 4.6 (x86_64-linux-gnu)  Xorg version= 1.11.3
<atl> Dentro de la direccion la imagen intenta abrirlo con el "Reproductor de peliculas" pero yo tengo el vlc como predeterminado
<idroj07> mimecar: se te ocurre que puede ser?
<mimecar> no
<antonio_36> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<malahierba> ¿Alguien sabe porque no funciona la opción vgaswitcheroo en los kernels 3.2.0-25 o 26?
<malahierba> está seteada pero no crea en /sys/kernel/debug el archivo correspondiente
<malahierba> ni siquiera configurando el arranque del kernel con opciones modeset=1 o nomodeset
<braybaut> buenas tardes
<malahierba> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar o lista de correo en condiciones de ubuntu para una pregunta técnica?
<malahierba> ¿Alguien me puede recomendar un foro o lista de correo en condiciones de ubuntu para una pregunta técnica?
<braybaut> ummm no conosco ninguna lista de correos, pero es preferible que hagas tu pregunta por este medio o en la pagina de ubuntu
<mimecar> "foro ubuntu" en google.es te da resultados
<atl> Al final tuve que abrirla directamente desde vlc aunque solo muestra una camara
<claudiojj> hola si ay gente hoy
<braybaut> buenas tardes
<braybaut> alguien me puede resolver una duda de la memoria de intercambio
<mimecar> !alguien braybaut
<kubot> braybaut: La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<mimecar> braybaut: pregunta directamente
<mimecar> no si alguien te puede ayudar
<mimecar> braybaut: si no preguntas es un poco complicado resolver la duda
<braybaut> ya resolvi la duda
<braybaut> perdon
<Exio> cual era? :P
<braybaut> alguien sabe cual es el comando para cerrar sesion ?
<mimecar> cerrar sesión en...?
<braybaut> ubuntu 12.04
<mimecar> en una consola, en un programa, en gnome....?
<braybaut> ??
<mimecar> "exit" cierra una sesión de consola
<mimecar> para los otros casos no hay comando
<studio-user703> hola soy nuevo
<studio-user703> alguien me podria ayudar?
<mimecar> !ask studio-user703
<kubot> studio-user703: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<studio-user703> Gracias amigo tengo un problema con audifonos en ubuntu studio no se escucha nada
<studio-user703> he preguntado en foros y nadie da con la respuesta
<mimecar> qué versión estas usando?
<studio-user703> sé que muchos tienen problemas parecidos porfavor si alguien ha encontrado una solucion ayudenme
<studio-user703> la 12. algo de ubuntu studio es la ultima
<mimecar> conectas los altavoces y no se escucha nada?
<studio-user703> es la 12.04
<mimecar> has comprobado el volumen dentro de ubuntu y con alsa?
<studio-user703> si ya hasta lo voy reinstalando 3 veces
<studio-user703> me han dicho que puede ser algo del kernel que no reconoce la placa
<studio-user703> es una intel hd ausio
<studio-user703> digo audio
<jbitcm-> buenas
<jbitcm-> alguien sabe como hacer realidad aumentada en ubuntu
<mimecar> coge una webcam y lo programas con python
<jbitcm-> mimecar, programado en python? tu tienes un manual de eso?
<el> busca en google
<mimecar> electrónico no
<atl> Hay irc de ubuntu-es sin nesecidad de un programa?
<mimecar> como mínimo necesitas un navegador
<mimecar> sin programas de ningún tipo no
<atl> si, bueno, eso tendria sentido y en navegador puedo usarlo desde windows?
<mimecar> si en windows tienes navegadores...
<atl> La unica diferencia en ubuntu, xubuntu y similaresbuntus lo unico que cambia es el escritorio y uno que otro programa? puedo preguntar de ellos aqui?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> kubuntu, xubuntu y lubuntu
<braybaut> es normal que la memoria este en 52% en uso  de programas y 36% en uso como cache ???
<Exio> si
<atl> como ves eso?
<braybaut> si es normal eso ??
<atl> braybaut como le haces para saber eso que dices?
<atotclic> atl: a que te refieres a irc programa
<braybaut> como puedo enviar un mensaje privando sin abir otra ventana de conversacion ?
<mimecar> abriendo la ventana
<atl> como xchat, no entendi
<Exio> /msg nick mensaje?
<atotclic> alt irssi
<braybaut> gracias
<Exio> ... no usesn privado para preguntar, hazlo en el canal
<Exio> uses privados*
<atotclic> atl: irssi es por consola
<el> olaaa
<el> uy
<el> me equivoqué de canal
<atotclic> Exio: como va??
<Exio> atotclic: uh?
<braybaut> es normal que la memoria este en 52% en uso  de programas y 36% en uso como cache ???
<mimecar> braybaut: si
<mimecar> braybaut: privados no
<braybaut> mimercar entonces eso es normal que la barra de ram me apareca llena
<mimecar> lo preocupante sería que tu sistema no usara recursos
<atl> y eso de usar la memoria de intercambio sin llegar a la mitad de ram?
<Exio> se configura :)
<atl> imagino, pero esta bien o debe configurarse?
<Exio> si, esta bien
<braybaut> ps en el monitor solo sale el naitilus y el navegadot y los programas que utilizo pero siempre la barra de ram me sale llena
<mimecar> braybaut: tienes muchos más programas que nautilus
<ignacio_> hola
<ignacio_> algien me puede ayudar porfavor
<ignacio_> un error no me deja actualizar el sistema
<atotclic> ignacio_: di y responderemos
<atotclic> que error
<atl> todos los pogramas salen en el monitor del sistema o hay mas ?
<ignacio_> espera que abro pastebin
<dylan66> braybaut, htop te da una idea bastante exacta de que programas estan consumiendo memoria y cpu
<braybaut> es normal ? el cosito verde es la ram es normal ? http://i48.tinypic.com/5nud4z.jpg
<mimecar> braybaut: de que forma quieres la respuesta?
<mimecar> el sistema va a usar RAM aunque no tengas programas abiertos
<mimecar> braybaut: es la misma respuesta que antes
<mimecar> braybaut: es normal
<mimecar> y no uses los privados
<braybaut> a bno entonces es normal, ya me estaba asustando gracias mimecar =D
<atl> braybaut eso te salen en los otros monitores que te mencionaron?
<idroj07> Alguien sabe un comando para ver informacion sobre tu hardware?
<dylan66> dmidecode
<pr0s009> Hola  saludos a todosss !!!!!
<idroj07> Sin querer, probando con cosas de drivers he cambiado la resolucion de la pantalla a una mas baja de la que antes tenía y el boton de las areas de trabajo cuando le puso se ve el fondo negro en vez del wallpaper del escritorio. Sabeis como puedo solucionarlo?
<dylan66> configuracion del sistema - pantalla
<idroj07> dylan66: no me deja poner una resolución mayor en ese menu
<dylan66> xrandr
<pr0s009> holaaaa
<Raul> olaaa
<pr0s009>  alguien me puede ayudar con una duda con ubuntu server ?
<pr0s009> hola raul  como estas ?
<Raul> yo bien. Y nunca use server, sorry :p
<pr0s009> o.k.
<maestrolinux> pr0s009, decime que problema tenes
<pr0s009> maestrolinux quiero que apache use mi segundo disco duro  como rais de los archivos
<pr0s009> pongo en la configuracion /media/almacen que es  como se llama
<maestrolinux> indicalo en el conf de apache
<pr0s009> y en el navegador me dice que no existe esa ruta
<maestrolinux> tenes que daler permisos
<maestrolinux> www-data
<pr0s009> seria chmod www-data ???
<idroj07> Intentando conseguir mis controladores adecuados he tocado cosas y ahora tengo una resolucion de pantalla menor que antes.. Alguien me ayuda a solucionarlo?
<maestrolinux> sudo chgrp -R www-data /home/usuario-admin/public_html
<maestrolinux> ejemplo
<maestrolinux> idroj07, dame 5 y te ayudo
<pr0s009> listo  un millon de gracias  voy a probar y si estas aqui te  comento
<idroj07_> es que además no me deja cambiar la resolucion en el menu pantalla..
<maestrolinux> bue espera que termino de configurar un celu con android
<WillNux> o/
<WillNux> alguien me ayuda con los iptables
<maestrolinux> en 1 ahora vengo tengo que hacer de comer y WillNux idroj07 los ayudo
<idroj07_> ok, gracias por tu dedicación te esperamos ;)
<humitos> hola
<atotclic_> WillNux: que necesitas??
<humitos> tengo problemas con el sonido, el ícono del volumen me aparece correctamente pero cuando modifico su valor (subo o bajo) el volumen de los parlantes sigue igual... al máximo; ¿alguien me puede dar una mano?
<atotclic_> humitos alsamixer
<humitos> atotclic_: muchas gracias
<atotclic_> humitos: buenas
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-08
<terror404> ese guey !!
<Bradford> xd
<George2002> hola ubunteros
<kenami> o/
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<mexka> nas
<Prt> hola
<Prt> ubuntuneroos
<Prt> 8-)
<Prt> vamos aquí no contesta ni kubot
<Prt> en linux como uno puede ver
<Prt> cuando alguien introduze una sd o usb o cd con alguna infeccion quiero ver un cartel que diga amenaza y un programa que me registre lo sucedido y ala hora exacta
<Prt> aunqe los virus no hagan nada al sistema operativo , pero quiero ver qien trae los pen infectados
<Prt> oieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oye
<Prt> oieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oyeoieweieoye oye oye
<Prt> flod
<Prt> ai alguien o no?
<Prt> que os den
<Prt> a todos
<zerick> jaja
<noseasasi> jesusito de mi vida....  ¡   ;-)
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Ing_Francsico> 0/
<chilicuil> hola Ing_Francsico o/
<Ing_Francsico> Hola chilicuil como estas
<^tkw-one_Reload^> muerte al ateismo
<chilicuil> Ing_Francsico: todo bien, trabajando desde casa para variar un poco, como te va a ti?
<Ing_Francsico> pues aca en la oficina con una de broncas pero todo relax ya solucione lo mas dificil
<Ing_Francsico> hahahaha
<MrTulias> Buenas. He instalado el controlador privativo de la gráfica (fglrx). Ayer casi me lo cargo intentando ponerle los de la página de amd (se me quedó la pantalla apagada)
<MrTulias> La cosa es que en la pegatina del portátil pone que tengo una radeon hd7470M de 1 GB, pero con lspci me dice que es una 6400M y que tiene una memoria de 250M
<chilicuil> aum, pues yo le haria caso a la salida de lscpi
<mimecar> haz caso a lo que diga el fabricante
<MrTulias> Ahora en el log de xorg.0 aparece hd7470M, pero en lspci sigue saliendo 6400
<MrTulias> ¿lo está reconociendo bien? ¿Cómo puedo ver la memoria de la gráfica (o si está bien)?
<MrTulias> He provado con lspci -v
<MrTulias> probado*
<mimecar> ya has clonado tu equipo?
<MrTulias> No (cabizbajo)
<mimecar> deberías hacerlo
<MrTulias> Ya, pero me lío (tengo los discos con varias particiones, hay algo de desorden)
<mimecar> clona todo el disco duro
<MrTulias> ¿Se comprime al clonar? No me va a caber si no
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> ¿cuanto espacio tienes ocupado?
<MrTulias> Lo tengo repartido en varias particiones. Dame un momento y lo miro
<MrTulias> Unos 180 gigas ocupados de 500
<mimecar> cuanto tienes libre en el dico externo?
<MrTulias> 93 gigas (está en fat)
<mimecar-away> te falta espacio
<MrTulias> Gracias. Voy a ver si apaño, que hueco hay. ¿En fat estaría bien o lo modifico?
<mimecar-away> clonezilla puede crear archivos de 2 GB para no superar el límite de fat32
<MrTulias> Le he hecho un hueco de 300 gigas en ext4. Estoy usando la herramienta de respaldo que trae en la configuración, respaldando / y /home (unos 73 gigas)
<MrTulias> Con eso ya estaría cubierto, ¿no?
<noseasasi> hasta otra buena gente...
<Xago> quien sabe cuál es el homologo de php.ini (WAMP)para LAMP? Necesito cambiar  el parámetro "upload_max_filesize"
<MrTulias> Lo que no me queda claro es si me está reconociendo la gráfica bien, la salida de lspci me dice que una hd 6400M series y en xorg.0.log me dice que una hd 7400 series (líneas 112 y 307) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5856556/
<MrTulias> En el foro de ubuntu-es, donde estuve preguntando cuando la lié (da gusto tanta gente dispuesta a ayudar) me comentaron que tenía dos gráficas... ¿una el cpu y la que pone la pegatina?¿Cómo podría mirar eso?
<mimecar> ¿qué dice el fabricante en la ficha del modelo?
<guampa> Xago: los archivos de config de php estan en /etc/php
<Xago> los encontré, muchas gracias
<Xago> ;)
<MrTulias> mimecar, por lo que leo que me han puesto pegatina equivocada. Pone que lleva una radeon 6470 (estaría bien lo de lspci)
<Xago> el comando find --name es GENIAL :D
<MrTulias> Y el whereis :p
<MrTulias> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X54H/
<Xiguanda> chicos como se le llama en ubuntu a la ventanita esta que te sale, por ejemplo, cuando cambias de canción o cuando un contacto te escribe algo por facebook, la ventanita esta de notificación, es que antes me salia y ahora ya no
<ShineCien> .
<ShineCien> g
<Ernesto90> hola
<Ing_Francsico> Ernesto90, hola
<Ernesto90> como hago para tener gnome classic?
<Ing_Francsico> Ernesto90, que version de ubuntu tienes instalada?
<Ernesto90> la 13.04
<Ing_Francsico> Ernesto90, checate este link ===> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-gnome-classic-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<Ernesto90> a ver
<guest-dW4pjw> ahi esta gracias
<Ing_Francsico> ya quedo???
<guest-dW4pjw> si instale el paquete ese, y en el menu de la sesion me dio la opcion gnome clasic
<Ing_Francsico> ok me alegra haber ayudado
<guest-dW4pjw> sabes como hacer para correr los votones de las ventanas a la derecha?
<guest-dW4pjw> :)
<Ing_Francsico> nesecitas instalar mas temas
<Ing_Francsico> por ejemplo ubuntu 13.x trae por default el ambiance checa si no trae mas
<Ing_Francsico> aunque no se igual y en herramientas/ventana o personalizacvion
<guest-dW4pjw> uh recien cambie el tema y desaparecio la barra principal de menu :S
<Ing_Francsico> jajaja si suele pasar no siempre
<Ing_Francsico> ok que tema tienes
<Ing_Francsico> por que de hecho en apariencia puede personalizarlo si mal no recuerdo
<Ernesto90> hola
<Ernesto90> perdona se me cerro la barra de menus
<Ernesto90> y tube que volver a iniciar session
<Ernesto90> La aplicacion panel se ha cerrado inesperadamente.
<Ernesto90> lo sentimos, ubuntu 12.04 ha experimentado un error interno
<Ernesto90> :S
<Ing_Francsico> eso si que es raro
<Ing_Francsico> pero tienes 12.04 0 13.04?
<Ernesto_> hola
<Ernesto_> se me corto la luz :S
<Ing_Francsico> no pues tu si que tienes serios problemas Ernesto_
<Ernesto_> jajaja si
<Ernesto_> es mi primera experiencia en linux
<Ernesto_> :s
<Ernesto_> no entiendo nada
<Ernesto_> mira aca tengo el cd que instale
<Ernesto_> ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<Ing_Francsico> tranquis chaval no es cosa del otro mundo
<Ernesto_> 32 bits
<Ernesto_> lo baje de la web oficial pense que era la ultima version
<Ing_Francsico> de hecho es la version estable o de largo soporte
<Ing_Francsico> la LTS
<Ernesto_> emm claro en realidad yo busco una distribucion que sea lo mas estable posible y facil con el fin de aprender
<Ernesto_> nose si elegi la correcta
<Ing_Francsico> si es la adecuada
<Ing_Francsico> si en verdad quieres tener una buena experiencia con ubuntu te recomiendo que primero lo uses tal cual viene
<Ing_Francsico> con el uniti y ya que estes en confianza podras hacer mas cosas con el no se tew olvide preguntar tus dudas e inquietudes que por aca todos podemos ayudar
<Ernesto_> habia instalado opensuse con kde pero apenas iniciaba session se colgaba la pantalla completamente sin decirme cual es el error, a tal punto de tener que reiniciarla con el boton reset
<Ernesto_> bueno gracias
<Ing_Francsico> ok la pregunta es te pasa lo mismo con ubuntu?
<Ernesto_> nono
<Ing_Francsico> ok ocupalo asi un tiempo saca tus concluciones
<Ing_Francsico> y si tienes algun problemilla por aca te apoyamos
<Ernesto_> Gracias :)
<Ing_Francsico> ahora me retiro ya es hora de salir del trabajo
<Ing_Francsico> adios a todos
<Ing_Francsico> 0/
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-09
<magnort> hola todos
<ivedci891> deluge se me cuelga en ubuntu 13.04
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<samy> hola
<samy> ayuda con un raid por favor
<samy> algunos live m lo detectan bien... al instalar ubuntu studio no
<samy> es una adaptec 1220sa
<samy> como hago para instalar un driver.. .img en ubuntu
<samy> ?
<samy> alguien q sepa como se hace para ver un raid instalado?
<canihojr> buenas
<SadlyMistaken> hola canihojr
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<tomivs> Saludos
<tomivs> Necesito que me ayuden
<guey> !detalles tomivs
<kubot> tomivs: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<tomivs> kubot, Ok
<kubot> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tomivs> !detalles kubot
<kubot> tomivs: !Pero si yo ya sé que es 'detalles'!
<tomivs> Necesito saber como mantener un proceso ejecutandose
<tomivs> Luego de cerrar la terminal
<guey> adiciona & al final
<guey> por ejemplo : ping yahoo.com &
<guey> para matarlo ejecutas: killall ping
<guey> o con screen
<guey> man screen
<guey> o tambien lo metres en crontab, es su desicion
<tomivs> guey, Ok. Gracias
<tomivs> kill 627
<guey> killahh <nombre del programa>
<guey> o un kill %(pid <programa nombre>(
<guey> kilall $(pidof <programa>)
<guey> killall $(pidof <programa>)
<guey> killall $(pidof ping)
<guey> killall $(pidoff ping)
<guey> y si quiere salir rapido ejedcutas: killall -HUP $(whoami)
<tomivs> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<Ing_Francsico> hola a todos 0/
<chilicuil> hola Ing_Francsico \o
<aguitel> hola pancho
<pegasus555> hola a todos, una consulta tengo una macbook he buteado desde un cd de ubuntu 12.04 y lo que quiero es salvar la informacion pero veo las carpetas y al tratar de entrar en las carpetas me dice que no tengo permiso ¿como puedo hacer para ver la informacion y poder salvarla?
<pegasus555> les agradeceria su ayuda
<aguitel> monta la/s unidades
<pegasus555> aguitel me dices que monte la unidad utilizando el terminal con el parametro /s eso es lo que me tratas de decir
<aguitel> sudo mount /dev/sdx /mnt por ej
<pegasus555> ok aguitel thank you
<ShineCien> algun español?
<mimecar> alguno
<ShineCien> D:
<pegasus555> buenas tengo una macbook lo he buteado con cd de ubuntu 12.04 y lo que quiero es salvar la informacion ya monte la particion mac y puedo ver la informacion en el teminal , pero quisiera ver la informacion utilizando nautilius porque cuando intento abrir la carpeta me dice que no tengo permiso pero desde el terminal si veo la informacion, como podria hacer
<xboyx> Hola pegasus555
<xboyx> Quizá un sudo nautilus funcione.
<JoseLuisC> Creo que no funcionaria. Creo que es por el formato de la particion
<pegasus555> hola xboyx que desde terminal digito sudo nautilus eso le poder de superusuario a nautilius
<JoseLuisC> pegasus555,  ... Si
<pegasus555> ok thank you xboyx and JoseLuisC
<krytarik> !gksudo | pegasus555
<kubot> pegasus555: En Gnome usa « gksudo <programa> » para obtener privilegios root en aplicaciones gráficas. Nunca uses "sudo", mira en http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo (inglés) para saber porqué.
<pegasus555> ok
<pegasus555> ok gracias ya veo la informacion de la mac con nautilus
<xboyx> ¡Buenísimo pegasus555 !
<canaima172421> hola
<canaima172421> hola
<mimecar> no hace falta que te repitas
<canaima172421> :/ oks
<canaima172421> quien tiene lapto de catv con el programa de la canaima
<mimecar> si usas canaima deberías usar el canal de esa distribución
<canaima172421> no yo uso lapto
<canaima172421> pero le puse el programa canaima y me mandaron aki aver quien me ayuda aresolver un problemita
<mimecar> ¿programa canaima es la distribución canaima?
<mimecar> este canal es para cosas de Ubuntu
<canaima172421> porfa ayudame
<canaima172421> en mi alpto le puse el programa canima y no se como quitarlo solo quiero eso
<mimecar> no se que programa has puesto
<canaima172421> distribucion gnu linux
<canaima172421> ese
<mimecar> tendrás que arrancar con un CD de Windows y quitar el gestor de arranque
<mimecar> después podrás eliminar las particiones
<canaima172421> tengo el cd de windows 7 home basic ( em )
<canaima172421> eseme sirbe
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad de todos tus datos en un disco externo
<canaima172421> como ago eso
<mimecar> copia todos los datos en un disco externo
<canaima172421> y como
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> inicia con windows / canaima y copia los datos
<canaima172421> oye yo solo quiero tener mi lapto normal sin el programa canaima
<canaima172421> no entiendo :/
<mimecar> quitar un sistema operativo no es lo mismo que quitar un programa
<canaima172421> :'(
<canaima172421> oks
<canaima172421> oye
<canaima172421> yo puedo tener el programa de la canaima y el de widows tambien ???
<mimecar> si no has eliminado windows al instalar la otra distribución, sí
<canaima172421> hay nose si lo elimine :/
<canaima172421> y como ago para salirme del programa canaima e irme a windows
<mimecar> cuando reinicies el equipo te tiene que salir un menú para elegir
<canaima172421> no no me sale me sale pero el de canaima y la istalacion
<mimecar> si sólo te sale Canaima es posible que hayas borrado windows
<canaima172421> y como lo pongo
<mimecar> si has borrado windows reinstalando windows
<mimecar> no se lo que has hecho en tu equipo ni he usado la distribución que dices
<canaima172421> y como instalo windows yo meto el  cdy le doy en septun.exe pero no pasa nada
<mimecar> el cd de windows arranca solo
<mimecar> pregunta a la persona que te ha dado el cd de Canaima
<mimecar> por si no hubieras perdido windows
<canaima172421> lo trajomi pc
<mimecar> ya estaba instalada cuando te dieron el pc?
<canaima172421> si
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que tu equipo tenía windows instalado?
<canaima172421>  pero ami mela formatiaron y me pusieronnwindows
<mimecar> preguntales a las personas que te pusieron windows
<canaima172421> si si clarosiempre loutilise
<mimecar> no se lo que tiene tu equipo en estos momentos
<canaima172421> de donde eres
<mimecar> del mundo
<canaima172421> ¡
<canaima172421> no de verdad
<canaima172421> oye
<mimecar> di
<canaima172421> yo meto mi cd de windows pero no pasa nada
<mimecar> dentro de Canaima no te va a servir de nada
<mimecar> para poner windows es posible que tengas que borrar canaima
<mimecar> ve a la tienda donde te lo instalaron
<canaima172421> loinstale yo mismo
<canaima172421> y como ago aora parainstalar el windows
<mimecar> para instalar windows tendrás que buscar por la red
<mimecar> este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<canaima172421> pero tu no saves , tu me ouedes ayudar
<canaima172421> porfavor
<mimecar> no
<canaima172421> :'(
<canaima172421> :-(
<canaima172421> porfa
<mimecar> tienes mucha documentación por la red
<canaima172421> y como busco
<mimecar> www.google.es => instalar windows
<canaima172421> lo descargo??
<mimecar> busca información primero
<canaima172421> no entiendo val
<canaima172421> e
<mimecar> si quieres instalar windows, busca información de como se hace
<canaima172421> yo lo se hacer
<canaima172421> pero en mi cd no me arranca
<canaima172421> si lo descargo me agarra
<mimecar> ahí no te puedo ayudar
<mimecar> cuando tengas dudas de ubuntu podrás preguntar en el canal
<canaima172421> si lo descargo si me agarrara
<canaima172421> que es ubuntu
<mimecar> lo que no sea ubuntu pregunta en #ubuntu-es-cafe, aunque no esperes que te digan de donde descargar windows
<mimecar> ubuntu es una distribución de gnu/linux
<canaima172421> que es gnu/linux
<mimecar> es un sistema operativo
<canaima172421> oks
<canaima172421> y oye si lo descargo tu cres que me agarre
<mimecar> si descargas windows te puede venir con troyanos o virus
<mimecar> ya es hora de acabar con esta conversación que no sigue la temática del canal
<canaima172421> entonses que puedo hacer
<canaima172421> llaba ayudame porfa
<canaima172421> dime que puedo hacer
<mimecar> te ayudaré cuando tus dudas sean de ubuntu
<canaima172421> oye porfa no seas asi
<canaima172421> eres mi unica esperansa
<canaima172421> ayudme
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> estas en un canal temático
<mimecar> y tus dudas no tienen relación con la temática del canal
<canaima172421> porfavor
<canaima172421> man por lo que ma squieras
<mimecar> no
<canaima172421> mas porfavor ayudame
<canaima172421> no te molesto mas nunca
<mimecar> tus dudas no son de ubuntu
<canaima172421> si quieres apollo el canal y too
<mimecar> para encontrar la forma de instalar windows busca en la red
<canaima172421> pero porfa
<guampa> canaima172421: terminala o seras echado del canal
<canaima172421> porfavor solo quiero que me ayuden
<canaima172421> no me expulsen
<canaima172421> ayudenme no molestare mas
<mimecar> canaima172421, en este canal sólo recibirás ayuda con ubuntu
<guampa> canaima172421: si queres ser expulsado continua pidiendo que te ayuden con este tema
<canaima172421> pero porfavor
<canaima172421> por lo que mas quieran
<canaima172421> primera ves que le ruegoa alguien es por que lo necesito
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-10
<QuienSoY> ?
<kuroi_> hola
<kuroi_> necesito ayuda
<kuroi_> hola
<kuroi_> necesito ayuda
<QuienSoY> ·j
<kuroi_> !patience
<kubot> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<kuroi_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<QuienSoY> #OzX
<kuroi_> instalé 13.04 pero no me toma el driver nvidia, el máximo de resolución es 1024x768
<tomivs> ¿Cómo puedo instalar el instalador de ppas?
<guitarHester> Que version de ubuntu?
<guitarHester> tomivs: ^
<tomivs> 12.04
<tomivs> guitarHester, 12.04
<guitarHester> Abrir Ubuntu Software Center, vaya a Editar menú y seleccionar fuentes de software
<tomivs> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<tomivs> bash: add-apt-repository: no se encontró la orden
<guitarHester> tomivs: En la fuente de software, seleccione la opción "otros programas" tab
<tomivs> guitarHester, Ok
<guitarHester> tomivs: Haga clic en el botón "añadir", introduzca el nombre de la PPA.
<tomivs> guitarHester, ¿No se puede con: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ?
<guitarHester> De Software Center no se le permitira entrar en el PPA?
<tomivs> guitarHester, Si
<guitarHester> tomivs: Lo siento mucho, no se la respuesta.
<guitarHester> tomivs: por que necasita wine?
<tomivs> guitarHester, La última versión
<guitarHester> tomivs:  Lo siento amigo, si el sistema no le permitirá añadir PPA tal vez usted podría aumentar a 13,04?
<tomivs> guitarHester, Ok
<tomivs> guitarHester, Gracias
<guitarHester> tomivs: de nada
<Ing> hola a todos 0/
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola, cómo estan?
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien me puede decir donde encuentro los grupos de usuarios y grupos en ubuntu 13.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> para cambiar unos permisos en el PC
<CarlosNeyPastor> Gracias.
<Ing> en herramientas user accounts
<Ing> creo que ahi se encuentra todo eso  CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> verifico y te confirmo.
<Ing> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero me parece que ya entre y no lo vi
<Ing> tienes que darle en el candadito
<Ing> para que te desbloquee las funciones avanzadas
<Ing> y puedas modificar permisis de usuarios
<CarlosNeyPastor> no lo encuentro
<CarlosNeyPastor> te cuento
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un unico usuario en el notebook
<CarlosNeyPastor> y quiero agregarlo al grupo VBoxUsers para poder usar los puertos USB en virtuales
<Ing> pues es ahi en cuentas de usuario o usser accounts
<Ing> seleccionas tu usuario
<Ing> le das clic al candadito
<Ing> pones tu pass
<Ing> y editas lo que quieras
<Ing> si eso no funciona hay un comando
<Ing> espera
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo -G -a vboxusers "usuario"
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo usermod -G -a vboxusers "usuario"*
<CarlosNeyPastor> use ese y nada
<Ing> sudo usermod -G vboxusers -a proyectosbeta
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> es el que use, reinicie el pc y ndad
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo agregue como root y tambien nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> por eso quiero ir a lo grafico
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver
<CarlosNeyPastor> o si no
<CarlosNeyPastor> hay algun comando que pueda ver en un terminal los permisos?
<Ing> ok http://www.esbuntu.com/2012/07/configurar-usuarios-y-grupos-en-ubuntu.html
<Ing> checate esto es para 12.10
<Ing> pero creo que vale para 13.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> el el link que me pasaste
<CarlosNeyPastor> dice
<CarlosNeyPastor> usuarios y grupos
<CarlosNeyPastor> y en 13.04 solo tengo usuarios
<Ing_Francsico> asi es
<CarlosNeyPastor> grupos no lo tengo
<Ing_Francsico> aja por eso instalate ese paquete
<CarlosNeyPastor> por esto todo el lio
<Ing_Francsico> asi es
<Ing_Francsico> no se por que quito ese soporte canonical
<Ing_Francsico> supongo que debe de estar por ahi
<CarlosNeyPastor> es lo mismo que use unity
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<Ing_Francsico> no entendi tu pregunta
<CarlosNeyPastor> el link que me pasaste lo veo en gnome
<CarlosNeyPastor> es lo mismo para unity?
<Ing_Francsico> pues no le veo mucho lio
<Ing_Francsico> si esta el paquete en el centro de software
<Ing_Francsico> debe de ser compatible
<CarlosNeyPastor> oks
<CarlosNeyPastor> muchas gracias
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo intento y te cuento como me fue
<Ing_Francsico> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya estoy bajando el paquete
<Ing_Francsico> ok
<Ing_Francsico> veras que si podras
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahi pude!
<CarlosNeyPastor> muchas gracias Ing_Francsico
<Ing_Francsico> por nada sigue adelante con Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias!
<CarlosNeyPastor> :D
<Ing_Francsico> por nada
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si
<CarlosNeyPastor> se complica mucho usar virtuales sin acceso a los usb
<Ing_Francsico> jajaja si verdad pero ya quedo sulucionado?
<CarlosNeyPastor> s
<CarlosNeyPastor> i
<CarlosNeyPastor> recien lo probe con una virtual y me funciono sin problemas
<Ing_Francsico> ok eso me alegra
<CarlosNeyPastor> el tema es que si no estas en la lista de administraodres de ese grupo no podes compartir los puertos
<Ing_Francsico> asi es de hecho con el comando debe de haber funcionado no se por que no te dejo
<CarlosNeyPastor> hice esos comandos
<CarlosNeyPastor> y no me funciono
<CarlosNeyPastor> es raro
<Ing_Francsico> si mucho
<Ing_Francsico> podria ser un bug pero uno nunca sabe hahaha
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<hernan68> hola tengo un problema con mi notebook  es que me funciona lento mi touch pad y a veces se me cuelga me podrian ayudar?
<Ing_Francsico> hernan68, hola
<hernan68> hola como te va
<Ing_Francsico> una pregunta simpre esta lento el puntero del mouse
<hernan68>  si
<Ing_Francsico> o solo pasa en ciertas ocaciones
<hernan68> bueno a veces funciona normal despues de unos segundos comienza a funcionar lento y despues se cuelga
<Ing_Francsico> ok que version de ubuntu estas usando
<hernan68> 12.04
<Ing_Francsico> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/155502#.Ud1xxjsgaZd
<Ing_Francsico> checate este post
<hernan68> ok gracias amigo
<hernan68> ya vuelvo
<Ing_Francsico> revisa primero en el administrador de tareas si se esta ejecutando estos procesos kslowd000, kslowd001, kslowd002
<Ing_Francsico> y cuanto te consumen
<CarlosNeyPastor> perdon que me meta
<Ing_Francsico> si CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> ese problema me paso a mi y lo solucione con unos comandos
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya te los paso
<hernan68> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo modprobe psmouse proto=imps
<CarlosNeyPastor> cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<CarlosNeyPastor> sudo gedit options
<CarlosNeyPastor> se agrega la linea: psmouse proto=imps
<mimecar> CarlosNeyPastor, sudo gedit es mala idea
<hernan68> a ver lo voy a intentar
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola mimecar
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo uso nano
<mimecar> sudo + aplicación gráfica = problemas
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero por qué mala idea
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<mimecar> te deja mal los permisos
<mimecar> y puede impedir que inicies sesión
<CarlosNeyPastor> ninca me paso, pero no sabia eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> ayer me paso que intentando agregar permisos a mi sobre un grupo (lo cual me ayudo a solucionarlo Ing_Francsico)
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me permitia ejecutar con sudo
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tampoco con root
<CarlosNeyPastor> fue rarisimo
<WyReSP> chicos, ... tengo un problema con el PC de un colega
<WyReSP> que recientemente ha instalado ubuntu 12.10
<WyReSP> de 64 bits
<WyReSP> ahora le da un mensaje de error justo después de seleccionar el ubuntu en el Grub
<WyReSP> el mensaje es
<WyReSP> sobre algo llamado
<WyReSP> BusyBox v1.19.3
<Ing_Francsico> WyReSP, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/92589#.Ud10AjsgaZc
<WyReSP> BusyBox v1.19.3 (ubuntu 1:11.19.3-7ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash)
<WyReSP> upss perdón
<WyReSP> no funciona ...
<WyReSP> :S
<mimecar> WyReSP, ¿qué has hecho antes del fallo?
<WyReSP> estamos pensando que puede deberse al disco duro ...
<WyReSP> es raro
<WyReSP> porque en windows sí le deja entrar
<WyReSP> algo pasa con las particiones donde está ubuntu ...
<WyReSP> vamos, la sda donde está ubuntu...
<WyReSP> cuándo intento la solución del link me lanza un /bin/bash/
<WyReSP> not found
<mimecar> con un live cd pasa un test de superficie
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> espera, estaba intentando la solución en las opciones de ubuntu
<WyReSP> voy a probarlo desde el inicio normal
<WyReSP> y si no ... busco en google lo que es un test de superficie xD
<mimecar> no puedes hacer un test de superficie con el disco montado
<WyReSP> me valdría el cd de instalación de ubuntu, no? :)
<WyReSP> bueno, pero puedo volver a probar esta solución no?
<Ing_Francsico> ok si con el cd de ubuntu trae una herramienta de testeo
<WyReSP> there are filesystem-specific -o flags
<WyReSP> me lanza ese mensaje...
<Ing_Francsico> supuestamente te tiene que mandar un mensaje de error y despues iniciar bien
<Ing_Francsico> si no se instalo correctamente el so es posible que no no inicie bien
<WyReSP> mmm...
<WyReSP> tendremos que hacer lo del test de superficie...
<Ing_Francsico> si primero ya si no queda o presenta algun problema en el tes
<Ing_Francsico> pues habra que reinstalar o ver si no esta dañado el hdd
<WyReSP> dice que filesystem autodetection requires /proc
<Ing_Francsico> ya se me hacen muchos fallos como para que se pueda solucionar en cortito
<Ing_Francsico> ya probaste el tes
<WyReSP> noo
<WyReSP> espera
<WyReSP> cómo se hace?
<Ing_Francsico> tienes que entrar con el live cd y ejecutar la app de disco duro ahi viene para hacer un test
<WyReSP> ;)
<amundsen> hola
<amundsen> alguien sabe como hacer para que firefox abra un fichero descargado con una determinada aplicacion?
<WyReSP> Ing_Francsico, Datos y pruegas SMART?
<WyReSP> pruebas* ?
<Ing_Francsico> asi es
<Ing_Francsico> le das en comenzar a nalicis o no se si el smart lo ejecute automaticamente al abrir la app
<WyReSP> la autocomprobación se detiene al entrar a la sda5 , donde está ubuntu
<Ing_Francsico> fijate si no esta montado el disco duro
<WyReSP> y eso cómo lo sé?
<Ing_Francsico> y si esta montado o te aparece en la cinta de aplicaciones un disco duro
<WyReSP> aquí pone datos simples
<Ing_Francsico> si es asi desmontalo
<WyReSP> estamos intentando moltarlo
<WyReSP> y nos da un error
<mimecar> no tienes que montarla para el test
<WyReSP> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<WyReSP> ya
<WyReSP> no podemos entrar a ese disco
<WyReSP> desde el cd live
<WyReSP> dice lo mismo
<WyReSP> que no se puede montar el volumen ... :(
<Ing_Francsico> eso se me hace raro
<Ing_Francsico> se me hace que esta mal instalado ubuntu
<mimecar> el test de superficie tiene que seguir en la partición
<WyReSP> mmm
<Ing_Francsico> mimecar, si
<mimecar> si no sigue, puede ser un fallo del disco
<WyReSP> a ver...
<WyReSP> nostros tenemos una extendida
<WyReSP> que es sda2
<WyReSP> y luego eso está dividido en sda5 y sda6
<WyReSP> la sda6 es de 1.7gigas y es la swap
<WyReSP> y en la sda5 es donde está instalado el ubuntu
<WyReSP> si hay algo que hicimos mal... decidme :D Ing_Francsico
<Ing_Francsico> mimecar, tu que opinas
<mimecar> comprueba primero que el disco no tenga errores físicos
<mimecar> o no servirá de nada lo que hagas
<WyReSP> y cómo compruebo que el disco no tenga errores físicos? , mimecar ? :D
<mimecar> fsck me parece que tiene un parámetro para eso
<WyReSP> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/34593#.Ud17iKBjH3w
<WyReSP> qué opción puedo utilizar? ... y esto lo hago en consola desde el cd live?
<WyReSP> o lo hago en la linea de comando que me sale al intentar acceder a sda2?
<mimecar> si sda2 es una partición extendida, no tiene sentido que accedas a ella
<mimecar> es sólo un contenedor
<mimecar> tendrás que comprobar sda5 como mínimo
<WyReSP> bueno, quiero decir al intentar lanzar ubuntu normal
<WyReSP> cuándo me sale el mensaje de error
<WyReSP> que en la solución que me habíais pasado decía que había que intentar un mount ntfs-3g ... ect
<mimecar> ntfs-3g no te sirve para particiones de linux
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> estamos reinstalando ubuntu...
<WyReSP> a ver qué pasa...
<mimecar> si es un error físico, no servirá de mucho
<Ing_Francsico> concuerdo con mimecar
<WyReSP> sí, yo también estoy de acuerdo con vosotros xD
<mimecar> entonces para que reinstalas?
<WyReSP> es mi colega
<WyReSP> xD
<WyReSP> no mi PC
<WyReSP> yo habría hecho lo del fsck
<WyReSP> de todas formas... sigo sin saber dónde usar el fsck
<WyReSP> en el cd live?
<mimecar> en la consola
<mimecar> sí
<WyReSP> o al intentar entrar a ubuntu
<WyReSP> ok
<mimecar> no puedes usarlo en un sistema montado
<WyReSP> ya, bueno, pero se supone que ese es el problema, que intenta montarlo y da el mensaje de error con la línea de comando
<mimecar> si un disco tiene errores físicos se comprueba
<mimecar> en caso de no hacerlo, puedes perder datos
<WyReSP> ok
<WyReSP> lo tendré en cuenta en mi caso :D
<WyReSP> y qué opción del fsck debería usar?
<mimecar> https://www.google.es/search?q=ubuntu+test+de+superficie
<sistemas> holas!
<Ing_Francsico> sistemas, hola
<Ing> aun hay problemas en chat vdd
<Apellizcos> me podeis recomendar un canal de kernel android o similar
<Apellizcos> en español
<federico> hola como estan
<federico> una consulta
<federico> tengo una impresora brother dcp-j140w
<Ing-Francisco> federico, hola
<federico> ya la hice funcionar con mi pc de escritorio
<federico> pero como hago para poder imprimir desde mi netbook por wifi?
<federico> hola Ing-Francisco
<Ing-Francisco> la podrias compartir en el otro equipo y mandar a imprimir por esa impresora compartida
<federico> pero como hago para verla en la notebook?
<Ing-Francisco> que distro tienes en la note
<federico> ubuntu 10.04
<Ing-Francisco> ok en 10.04 hay una opcion para administrar las impresoras
<federico> donde?
<Ing-Francisco> en las aplicaciones viene una para impresoras
<federico> disculpa pero soy nuevo en esto
<Ing-Francisco> ok te vaz a sistema
<guey> inge fede, estoy tratando de floodear mi serfvidor, he ejecutado un script que ejecuta ping localhosdt &  y parece ser que el white(1) ping 127.0.0.1 trabaja mejor que un localhost o 127.0.0.0 ...no se  si pueda, ayuda?
<Ing-Francisco> despues hay dos opciones hasta arriva en cualquiera de las dos busca el que diga impresoras
<Ing-Francisco> una vez ahi sigue los pasos que describe aqui
<Ing-Francisco> http://jh3n1redes.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/agregar-impresora-compartida-por-windows-a-ubuntu-10-04/
<guey> inge pancho
<Ing-Francisco> chilicuil, tu sabes de lo que nos pregunta guey???
<guey> este, trato de floodear mi servidor local
<Ing-Francisco> con que fin
<guey> con ping
<Ing-Francisco> tratas de saturar tu servidor con un ping???
<guey> hice un scriupot que corre ping localhost & en un loop infinito ...help
<Ing-Francisco> y se trabo o que pasa
<Ing-Francisco> no te entiendo muy bien
<guey> todavia no
<guey> eso quiero
<Ing-Francisco> presiona ctrl+C
<Ing-Francisco> eso deberia de cortar el loop
<guey> si ya an como 10,000 procesos con el ping yh nada
<Ing-Francisco> haber vamos por partes que fue lo que isiste solo dime lo que isiste
<guey> esque el ping corre con & al final
<Ing-Francisco> y despues para que lo isiste
<Ing-Francisco> aja
<Ing-Francisco> y que es lo que nesecitas
<guey> #!/bin/bash
<guey> while [1]  do ping localhost &: done
<guey> while [1]  do ping localhost &; done
<guey> eso corriendo en un script
<guey> ...asi for i oin [1...10000] do flood.sh;done
<Ing-Francisco> y a donde quieres llegar con eso no me queda muy claro tu problema
<guey> flood es ese scipt
<guey> flood.sh es ese script con el while
<Ing-Francisco> y para que corriste el script???
<chilicuil> ni idea Ing-Francisco
<Ing-Francisco> chilicuil, no entiendo hahahaha
<guey> el mama21mama me dijo nque corriera
<Ing-Francisco> ya reiniciaste tu compu
<guey> while [1]  do yes &: done
<guey> ok voy a caortarle la liuz a la laptop, la baetia le dura 4hrs minimo, ahi les digol si nesta bcosxa se nfue viral
<Ing-Francisco> no nesecitas hacer eso
<Ing-Francisco> solo deja precionado el boton de encendido hasta que se apague
<Ing-Francisco> despues vuelve a encenderla y listo
<JoseLuisC> Tips de Ingeniero jeje
<ubuntutv> Hola, ¿hay algun hardware de bajo coste para ser usado con ubuntu ya preinstalado y que se venda en las grandes superficies?
<mimecar> ubuntutv, no uses este canal para cosas que no sean soporte de ubuntu
<ubuntutv> hola, desde cuando ubuntu se puede usar sin un hardware , y si fuera con un hardware de bajo coste mejor que mejor porque su presencia y uso podria llegar a todos y yo podria regalarle a  alguien conocido un ubuntu con un pequeño dispositivo economico para los bolsillos
<mimecar> deja ese tema, no tiene relación con el soporte de ubuntu
<ubuntutv> ok ubuntu tiene soporte pero ninguna presencia cara al usuario doméstico, entendido
<Ing_Francsico> mimecar, no se como que esto no fue a ningun lado no crees
<mimecar> el offtopic ha acabado
<Ing_Francsico> ok sorry
 * Ing_Francsico sape
<Ing_Francsico> hahahah
<WyRe-SP> una pregunta cómo me deslogueo y dejo de ser root?
<WyRe-SP> porque sudo -s + password para loguearte
<WyRe-SP> pero cómo dejo de ser root? xD
<chilicuil> WyRe-SP: prueba con 'exit'
<WyRe-SP> ups...
<WyRe-SP> perfecto xD
<WyRe-SP> pero ... pensaba que exit cerraba la consola...
<WyRe-SP> sólo si estás logueado como usuario el usuario que la abre, no? xD
<chilicuil> si WyRe-SP
<WyRe-SP> hay comando shut down?
<chilicuil> si, 'shutdown'
<WyRe-SP> y equivale a power off?
<chilicuil> WyRe-SP: poweroff
<WyRe-SP> bueno
<WyRe-SP> pero son el mismo?
<WyRe-SP> o hacen lo mismo? :)
<chilicuil> WyRe-SP: hacen lo mismo, apagan el equipo
<WyRe-SP> ;)
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-11
<Ing_Francsico> 0/
<Tiffon> nas
<AlexLikeRock> El padre del software libre, Richard Stallman, lleva ya bastante tiempo en desacuerdo con el camino que ha ido tomando la distribución de Linux más popular, Ubuntu. Tras desaconsejar su uso está tomando una actuación más activa pidiendo directamente no incluirlo en el Festival Latinoamericano de Instalación de Software Libre ( FLISOL).
<AlexLikeRock> El que cada vez Ubuntu cuente con más software propietario integrado en el sistema, así como el infame spyware con su sistema de registro de búsquedas internas que, según Stallman, luego son vendidas a Amazon, ha provocado que cada vez esté más en desacuerdo con Canonical.
<AlexLikeRock> La postura de Canonical es comprensible en la medida de que están esforzándose para crear una distribución de Linux lo más parecida a un entorno para consumidores sin muchos conocimientos técnicos, alternativa a los sistemas de Microsoft o Apple. Para ello no sólo necesitan a veces apoyarse en software propietario para la máxima compatibilidad y facilidad, sino que además requieren un sistema para sufragar su coste.
<AlexLikeRock> Pero el que sea comprensible no quiere decir que sea aceptable, al menos por el software libre, y es normal que Stallman pida que no se promueva ni se apoye a Ubuntu en eventos que se basan justamente en lo contrario que está haciendo Ubuntu últimamente.
<AlexLikeRock> ¿Tan grave es lo que han integrado? En principio no, ya que como alternativa a otros sistemas propietarios son mucho más benévolos con el usuario, pero en el ámbito de promoción del software libre Stallman tiene toda la razón del mundo en que debe eliminarse de los eventos, ya que va justo en contra.
<ayuda> Hola saludos... tengo un problema tengo UBUNTU 12.04 LTS y soy nuevo en linux... Y cuando inserto un USB y le doy EXTRAER DE FORMA SEGURA me abre un navegador de archivos y no puedo expulsar mi USB alguien tiene una solucion?
<ayuda> Alguien sabe alguna solucion?
<MrTulias> ¿Tienes alguna operación pendiente con el usb? Creo que si está en uso no se puede extraer. Si no, no sé
<ncw2233> hola
<ncw2233> que fue primero ?
<ncw2233> el huevo o la gallina ?
<JotaK> la salmonelosis incubándose
<Ing-Francisco> mimecar, hola como estamos
<Xago> hola chicos, necesito que me den los primeros tips para crear un servidor VPN con ubuntu
<Xago> quién me indica un link más actualizado que "http://ubunlog.com/instala-tu-propio-servidor-vpn-con-openvpn-en-ubuntu-10-04-server/"
<chilicuil> Xago: para que quieres la vpn?
<kurama10> Xago: usa openvpn .. busacalo como manual de openvpn
<kurama10> es mas facil puedes crear llaves para las conexiones
<domingo_> buenas tardes
<MrTulias> o/
<domingo_> q tal
<MrTulias> Bien, gracias.
<domingo_> m alegro
<domingo_> de dond sos
<buenaventura> !ot | domingo_
<kubot> domingo_: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<agora> ^^
<ubunts> alguien sabe sobre redes que me pueda ayudar
<ubunts> :)
<chilicuil> ubunts: haz tu pregunta, yo no se pero igual otro si
<Xago> hola...saben si la distro 13.04 tiene algún inconveniente con el manejo de energía?
<Xago> cuando le digo que hiberne, solo apaga el monitor, mas no detiene los procesos internos y sigue gastando batería y el ventilador está contínuamente trabajando
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-12
<El_Pianista> Hola a todos
<chilicuil> hola El_Pianista
<El_Pianista> chilicuil, hola, sorry, estaba lejos del pc
<El_Pianista> kurama10,  estás por ahí?
<chilicuil> El_Pianista: todo bien, buenas noches o/
<El_Pianista> Consulta: acabo de instalar 12.04 y Youtube anda muy lento, se queda pegado, he buscado cómo solucionarlo pero no doy con algo serio o eficaz
<El_Pianista> alguien sabe qué pasa y cómo solucionarlo?
<alumno> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> ¡Hola!
<alumno> sabes algo de huayra?
<Yammy> holaaaa
<SonikkuAmerica> Yammy: Lo siento, no
<Yammy> bueno les comento es una distro argentina de linux
<Yammy> tengo una version en mi net pero salio otra version nueva este año
<Yammy> y quiero actualizarla a esta ultima como hago
<mapreduce> y en lugar de 'exit' tienes que escribir 'mequieroir'
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Ing-Francisco> chilicuil,  buenos días
<chilicuil> Ing-Francisco: hola buenos dias o/
<liher> hola
<chilicui1> hola liher
<TiaN> !
<MrTulias> Buenas. Ando mirando por los log a ver si encuentro cómo se carga la gráfica (no sé si me la reconoce bien) y me surgen algunas dudas... ¿Cuál es la criticidad de los mensajes de error? Si por ejemplo veo un 'registered panic notifier'... ¿Cuánto hacia atrás debo mirar para ver el origen del fallo?
<MrTulias> ¿Dónde se mira cuando surge algún problema? Yo suelo usar los logs y lo que no entiendo por la web, pero no sé si es lo correcto, no me aclaro ni avanzo
<MrTulias> demasiado técnico lo de los logs
<Xago> amigos, actualicé a 13.04 y ahora el proceso de hibernar no funciona. Quién me puede ayudar?
<Xago> bueno amigos, ya solucioné el tema de la hibernación
<chilicui1> Xago: como lo has hecho?
<neyder_> hola se me ha roto el apt
<neyder_> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<neyder_> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/_
<Xago> chilicui1, en este link está cómo hacerlo: http://scrambledintech.blogspot.com/2013/05/habilitar-hibernate-en-ubuntu-1304.html
<chilicui1> Xago: cool!, gracias
<chilicui1> wow, que complicado, sobre todo por el nombre del archivo
<Xago> pero si es re-facil
<Xago> sigue los pasos, copia y pega...ejecutas reboot y listo
<chilicui1> si, asi si, pero si en primer lugar no sabes en que archivo se encuentra esa opcion se complica el asunto, deberia existir una opcion grafica para habilitarlo (imho)
<bashstampede> hola alguien que me de por favor los comandos basicos de backtrack 5 r3 pls
<mimecar> bashstampede, pregunta en el canal de backtrack
<bashstampede> disculpen pls cual es el canal de bt
<mimecar> #backtrack
<bashstampede> #backtrack
<bashstampede> mimecar los comandos no bt y ubuntu no son los mismos puesto que estan basados en debian
<mimecar> tienen una base común, pero un parte es diferente
<bashstampede> pero en cuanto a comandos basicos uno por ejemplo seria apt-get install
<mimecar> pon la duda aquí si es rápid
<mimecar> a
<mimecar> pero al no usar ubuntu tendrías que preguntar en el canal de tu distribución o en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<bashstampede> en bt no responde nadie y en el ubuntu-en me mandaron para aka
<bashstampede> :D
<mimecar> la única forma que te "manden" es que no escribas en inglés
<bashstampede> por eso me mandaron para aka jajajajajaja
<mimecar> ...
<bashstampede> entonces eso paso
<mimecar> si la pregunta es rápida, hazla
<mimecar> en caso contrario, pregunta en inglés en #backtrack
<master007> la pregunta es que comandos son los mas comunes para usar
<mimecar> como no seas un poco más específico
<mimecar> cualquier guía de bash te lo dirá
<Ing-Francisco> ciao cuidence nos leemos luego 0/
<master007> ok me explico mejor necesito los comandos para instalar, actualizar y cosas asi
<mimecar> lo más sencillo es que uses el centro de software
<mimecar> en consola, apt-get con los parámetros que admite
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-13
<master007> ok ya vi los parametros muchas gracias por la atencion prestada hay disculpan
<M1L0> buenas
<M1L0> con todos
<M1L0> consulta, tengo un dominio en un hosting, pero quiero colocar un servidor pequeño en casa para ciertos correos, como debe de estar configurado esto?
<M1L0> alguna idea?
<guampa> los mails para tu dominio van a llegar al server que figure en la entrada MX de tu dominio
<guampa> M1L0: ^
<M1L0> guampa, entonces quiere decir, que no puedo crear 2 registros MX?
<guampa> si creas mas se toman como otros server de mail y se los puede contactar tambien
<M1L0> claro pero en este caso uso un CPANEL en el dominio principal y he creado un CNAME como correo y un A como correo2 que apuntan a mi direccion IP Publica
<guampa> lo unico que los servers de mail en internet tienen en cuenta para saber cual es el mailserver de un dominio es el MX
<guampa> si ese registro no esta en tu dominio no vas a recibir mail de otros dominios
<M1L0> ahhh ok... eso es entonces... tendre que crear otro en el dominio no en el hosting
<guampa> si, si tenes control de la zona y la podes manejar apuntalo a un nombre en tu dominio, luego agrega un A para que resuelva a una ip
<guampa> si el host es dinamico podes ayudarte con un servicio como el de freedns por ejemplo
<M1L0> perfecto... muchas gracias por la explicacion guampa
<guampa> x nada
<M1L0> guampa consulta
<guampa> diga M1L0
<M1L0> debo de agregar en mis DNS del dominio los de mi ISP??
<guampa> M1L0: podrias pasar a #ubuntu-es-cafe?
<M1L0> listo
<SonikkuAmerica> M1L0: ¡No tengas warez aquí! No está un canal (o network) de descargar archivos... (ve Ud. !list para más info)
<SonikkuAmerica> !list
<kubot> Este no es un canal o red de compartición de archivos; asegurate de leer el tema del canal. Si estas buscando informacion de mí, escribe « /msg kubot !bot ». Si buscas un canal, mira « /msg kubot !alis ».
<hugodidier> Hola
<liher> hola
<liher> como se quita la pantalla morada para ver lo que ocurre cuando ubuntu 12.04 arraqnca?
<mimecar> pulsa f2 en el arranque y verás los mensajes
<liher> muchas gracias mimecar, es que quiero identificar que dispositivo ralentiza mi ordenador al arranque
<liher> es que me estoy volviendo loco
<liher> :D
<mimecar> cuanto tarda en arrancar?
<liher> no es por el tiempo
<liher> he instalado varias distros de linux y todas se ralentizan al inicio el mouse y los graficos
<liher> :(
<liher> y es un buen ordenador, es un core duo a 2.3, con 6 gb de ram
<mimecar> eso tiene poca relación con el arranque
<mimecar> estas usando 64 bits?
<liher> y la grafica intel 4500hd
<liher> si
<liher> pero con 32 bits tambien me pasa
<liher> es con cualquier linux
<mimecar> no le puedes  pedir mucho a una tarjeta intel
<liher> ya, tampoco quiero mucho
<mimecar> son tarjetas bastante malas
<liher> pero he tenido otros ordenadores con tarjetas intel inferiores y van muy bien
<liher> ademas yo no pido mucho a la grafcia
<liher> sabes como podria identificar si un dispositivo esta mal configurado?
<mimecar> si no le pides pero el sistema sí, es normal que se ralentice
<mimecar> busca incompatibilidades de tu tarjeta gráfica con linux
<Ing-Francisco> liher, una pregunta te pasa lo mismo al estar trabajando ya en sesion de ubuntu?
<liher> no
<liher> solo cuando arranco
<liher> el mouse y los graficos se ralentizan
<liher> llevo tiempo buscando solucion pero no la encuentro
<liher> alguna idea?
<liher> grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/
<liher> si tecleo eso
<liher> cuando llevo una rato hay una que se pone en 30000 o mas
<liher> 300000 perdonm
<mimecar> busca incompatibilidades de tu tarjeta gráfica con linux
<Ing-Francisco> liher, dale un vistado a este enlase  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/155502#.UVnakIIjC00
<Ing-Francisco> a mi me pasaba con ubuntu desde la 10.10 hasta la actual que al instalarla y estar trabajando se ralentizaba el mouse
<liher> ya habian observado que me solia ocurrir con el proceso kworker
<liher> a veces corrian varios a la vez
<liher> que es ese procesO?
<Ing-Francisco> liher,  no los conosco almenos hasta hoy no los conosco del todo y pues en mi caso al correr el administrador de tareas esos eran los que se comian la memoria y el uso del procesador
<Ing-Francisco> no se si en tu caso sea igual pero solo al arrancar el so
<liher> lo curioso es que tengo el conky y veo los procesos funcionando
<liher> pero nunca consumian demasiado
<liher> ni memoria ni cpu
<liher> como se pone la N fija?
<Ing-Francisco> es correcto pero al arrancar debe aparecer algun proceso que este acabando con la memoria o el uso del procesador
<liher> no, no me pasaba eso
<liher> ademas tengo 6 gb de ram
<liher> y siempre el conky funcionando
<Ing-Francisco> con el segundo comando  que aparece en la explicacion
<Ing-Francisco> ok
<liher> y lo vigilo a menudo
<Ing-Francisco> puedes provar con lo que dice el enlase y si lo soluciona lo puedes dejar asi alo menos hasta que se solucione ese bug
<liher> muchisimas gracias
<liher> seguire probando
<mimecar> raro me parece que tengas el mismo bug entre varias distribuciones
<liher> a mi tambien
<liher> pero no se por donde buscar
<liher> la verdad
<mimecar> ¿cuales has probado?
<liher> he probado ubuntu 12.04 (es la que uso habitualmente), ubuntu 12.10, ubuntu 13.04, opensuse 12.3, lmde 2013, debian 7 y alguna mas que no recuerdo
<liher> y con varios kernel, logicamente
<liher> de la rama 3.2, la 3.5 y la 3.9
<liher> en todos los casos igual
<liher> y el guindows funciona bien
<liher> como me jode :D
<mimecar> busca si tu tarjeta es compatible
<liher> teoricamente si
<liher> ya lo busque
<pdalmasso> s
<Ing-Francisco> liher,  si ejecutas un lspci que controlador te aparece en el de graficos?
<liher> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<liher> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<liher> en ese orden
<liher> pues?
<Ing-Francisco> ya checaste si la aceleracion esta activada
<Ing-Francisco> con este comando glxinfo | grep direct
<liher> si
<liher> esta activada
<Ing-Francisco> ok ya probaste lo que menciona en el enlase que te pase?
<liher> si, ya lo probe pero es que no siempre me pasa y ademas si reinicio el ordenador entonces no se ralentiza
<liher> es solo cuando esta apagado unas horas
<liher> es algo muy curioso
<liher> llevo un mes para arreglarlo y no doy con la solucion
<Ing-Francisco> a caray no pues si es curioso es un fallo intermitente
<liher> si
<mimecar> cuando fue la última vez que cambiaste la pila de la bios?
<Ing-Francisco> si en mi caso me tarde como 3 mesesitos
<liher> nunca
<mimecar> ¿cuantos años tiene el equipo?
<liher> es un portatil, que he comprado de segunda mano
<liher> pero en windows 7 funciona sin problemas
<Ing-Francisco> bueno los dejo ya es hora de salir de trabajar suerte liher hasta pronto mimecar
<mimecar> windows hace cosas que linux no hace
<liher> por ejemplo?
<liher> gracias Ing-Francisco
<liher> muchas gracias
<Ing-Francisco> si como mandarte pantallas azules por cualquier errorsito jejejeje pequeño chascarrillo
<liher> si jejeje
<Ing-Francisco> ciao 0/
<liher> agur
<mimecar> un reinicio en caliente no hace lo mismo que un encedido desde "cero"
<liher> como puedo mirar el estado de la pila de la bios en linux?
<mimecar> no creo que puedas
<liher> y como podria mirarlo de alguna forma?
<mimecar> cuando apagas el equipo, desconectas el portátil de la red eléctrica?
<liher> siempre
<mimecar> si no lo haces pasa lo mismo?
<liher> no he probado
<liher> podria ser por la pila?
<mimecar> haz la prueba
<liher> lo probare y te contare, muchisimas gracias por la ayuda
<liher> ahora me tengo que ir
<liher> un saludo y muchisimas gracias de verdad
<luxiano> hola
<luxiano> alguien sabe, que puede pasar a mi netbook? de repente no prende
<mimecar> si no llegas a la bios, fallo hardware
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿Te duele el hardware? ¡Podemos ayudar en ##hardware! (aun no sé que se habla español)
<SonikkuAmerica> (##hardware)
<luxiano> si, el cable de alimentacion tiene la luz encendida pero la lucecita del netbook. no.
<mimecar> luxiano, si el equipo no responde al encenderlo, llevalo a la tienda
<luxiano> quese hace en esos casos, tiene arreglo?
<arp-> quitale la bateria
<luxiano> aaha bueno
<arp-> tambien el cargador
<luxiano> si
<arp-> dejala 1 min sin alimentacion
<arp-> y probala solo conel cargador
<arp-> sin bateria..
<luxiano> bien
<arp-> si no prende
<arp-> pone la bateria
<arp-> quita el cargador
<arp-> y proba a ver con bateria
<arp-> si no pasa nada
<arp-> vas a tener que hacerla reparar..
<luxiano> m
<arp-> marca?
<luxiano> samsung
<arp-> ok
<arp-> que micro mas o menos?
<luxiano> mm no se
<arp-> cuanto ahce que la compraste
<arp-> ?
<arp-> hace*
<luxiano> es una samsung n150 plus
<arp-> ok
<luxiano> como 2 años creo, maso
<arp-> ahora veo
<SonikkuAmerica> mimecar: Tienes suerte que puedes llevar tu hardware a la tienda para repararlo; en los EEUU los llevan a «Devoluciones».
<mimecar> SonikkuAmerica, si tiene un fallo hardware, en este canal poco se puede hacer
<arp-> ah
<arp-> es una Netbook
<SonikkuAmerica> mimecar: :) Es mejor de ¡«Ve a la tienda y compra nueva PC»!
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> proba como te he dicho
<arp-> a ver que pasa..
<luxiano> ok, gracias por la atencion
<arp-> ok
#ubuntu-es 2013-07-14
<lezorr0> Hola a todos. Acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 en un toshiba satellite c845-sp4330kl. Resulta que al iniciar desde el live-usb el wireless me funciona de maravillas, pero una vez instalado el sistema no funciona. ifconfig me arroja solamente las interfaces 'eth0' y 'lo' y al hacer un 'ifconfig wlan0' me arroja: 'Wlan0: error al obtener información sobre la interfaz: Dispositivo no encontrado' He apagado el laptop y vuelto a iniciar con el live-usb para v
<lezorr0> erificar que la placa wireless no murió de la nada y en el live-usb sigue funcionando bien. No se la verdad por donde comenzar a buscar una solución. He buscado en google y no encuentro mucho. Espero puedan ayudarme. Desde ya muchas gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leerme.
<JoseLuisC> lezorr0, intenta con ifconfig wlan0 up
<JoseLuisC> como sudo
<JoseLuisC> o intenta usar  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-precise-generic
<lezorr0> JoseLuisC, Lo de sudo ifconfig wlan0 up ya lo había intentado sin resultados.
<lezorr0> ahora estoy intentando lo segundo
<lezorr0> Muchas gracias
<lezorr0> JoseLuisC, una ves instalados los backports-modules es necesario reiniciar algo?
<lezorr0> EL problema no se ha solucionado. Alguien tiene alguna otra hipótesis al respecto?
<reservado> hola
<JoseLuisC> lezorr0,  Como te fue
<tomivs> Hola
<tomivs> Saludos
<tomivs> Quiero compilar mi propia version de linux. ¿Cómo puedo hacerlo?
<ubuntu_hardware> Hola, he encontrado una pagina web en españa desde donde se venden dispositivos de hardware potente arm 1´6 gz + ram 1g y 16 gb de disco duro, con ubuntu preinstalado , venden muchos y a un precio muy economico por menos de 100€ con teclado inalambrico incluido
<ubuntu_hardware> los venden como rosquillas y estan teniendo un exito abismal en ventas
<ubuntu_hardware> nadie me hablo en este canal nunca sobre estos aparatos baratitos ,potentes y muy economicos  con ubuntu preinstalado
<ubuntu_hardware> si quereis os envio el enlace por si os interasara
<ubuntu_hardware> ah tambien tienen wifi integrado
<ubuntu_hardware> y ethernet tambien
<ubuntu_hardware> #debian-es
<ubuntu_hardware> Hola, he encontrado una pagina web en españa desde donde se venden dispositivos de hardware potente arm 1´6 gz + ram 1gb y 16 gb de disco duro, con ubuntu preinstalado , venden muchos y a un precio muy economico por menos de 100€ con teclado inalambrico incluido
<ubuntu_hardware> los venden como rosquillas y estan teniendo un exito abismal en ventas
<ubuntu___> Saludos
<ubuntu___> Necesito saber como instalar un programa desde otra distribuciòn hacia una en especìfico
<ubuntu___> Bueno tengo 2 ubuntu
<mimecar> di directamente lo que quieres hacer
<ubuntu___> instalar un archivo .deb
<ubuntu___> Quiero instalar desde uno hacia a otro
<ubuntu___> ¡Se podrà?
<mimecar> no
<SebasSBM> hola
<mimecar> copia el archivo deb y haz la instalación en el otro equipo
<ubuntu___> Ok :C
<SebasSBM> hay alguien ahí? soy nuevo en IRC
<ubuntu___> Gracias
<mimecar> SebasSBM, este canal es para las dudas de ubuntu
<SebasSBM> me lo imagino
<SebasSBM> dónde se introduce la dirección IRC para cambiar de canal?
<guampa> ahi mismo donde escribis
<guampa> pones /join <canal>
<SebasSBM> En serio? Qué fácil ^^ gracias
<SebasSBM> sigo aquí, no?
<mimecar>  /join no te saca del canal que uses
<SebasSBM> he fallado en la sintaxis, creo. Quitaré los marcadores de etiquetas y pondré comillas, a ver...
<guampa> SebasSBM: que canal intentas joinear?
<mimecar> estas seguro que el canal está en esta red de irc?
<SebasSBM> irc.freenode.net #pythonchallenge
<mimecar> no necesitas comillas
<guampa> SebasSBM: pone /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<SebasSBM> gracias
<SebasSBM> volveré a probar
<guampa> es solo canal lo que podes poner con join
<SebasSBM> he podido entrar
<SebasSBM> gracias por la ayuda
<SebasSBM> desgraciadamente, el canal está vacío
<mimecar> a que canal has entrado?
<guampa> SebasSBM: a lo mejor lo creaste vos entrando
<guampa> si le erras en el nombre entras a un canal que probablemente no exista, y por ende se crea cuando te joineas
<mimecar> SebasSBM, estas partiendo de que los usuarios del canal están en tu zona horaria
<SebasSBM> no creo que sea eso
<SebasSBM> salía este mensaje al entrar
<SebasSBM> Have a question? Stick around! This channel doesn't get much traffic, but lurkers here know what they're talking about.
<guampa> ah entonces si esta vacio nomas
<SebasSBM> empecé a aprender Python hace un par de días. En esta página web hay un juego de acertijos que va bastante bien para aprender Python desde cero
<SebasSBM> www.pythonchallenge.com
<SebasSBM> por si a alguien le interesa
<SebasSBM> cambiando de tema, conocéis algún canal sobre programación en Python?
<mimecar> SebasSBM, las cosas que no sean soporte de ubuntu en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<SebasSBM> oído. perdón :P y gracias x la info
<SebasSBM> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<SebasSBM> oops
<sebassbm_> Hola
<eliricci> hoooolaaaaa
<Thanateros> Buenas necesito ayuda con el IRC
<Thanateros> alguien me puede colaborar?
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Cornellio> ya no me regañen
<Cornellio> es que actualmente no estoy recibiendo respuesta de nickserv para registrar el nick a ustedes les sirve
<Cornellio> ?
<guampa> el servicio esta andando
<Cornellio> saben porque podria ser, a mi no me da respuesta
<Cornellio> le pongo registrar no regitra
<fzeta> Cornellio: cómo lo haces?
<Cornellio> que?
<Cornellio> ahh pera
<fzeta> no tendrás los privados en ignores?
<Cornellio> no
<Cornellio> msg nickserv register
<Cornellio> y mando el mensaje pero no me responden
<Cornellio> me aparece " [PRIVMSG >>> nickserv]: register"
<fzeta>  /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<fzeta> seguro que ahora mismo te estará rulando
<Cornellio> va
<Thanateros> nada
<Thanateros> me parece los mismo, como si se enviara el mensaje
<Thanateros> pero no me responde nada
<Cornellio> creo que ya
<Cornellio> como es el comando para identificarse como founder de un canal?
<Cornellio> fzeta: Tenias razon el problema radica en el cliente irc que estoy usando
<fzeta> bien!
<Cornellio> como es el comando para identificarse como founder de un canal?
<Cornellio> se que en google esta, pero no me ha funcionado el Identify
<fzeta> Cornellio: vete al privado del nickserver y teclea: help
<fzeta> o chanserv: help
<fzeta> Cornellio: usa un cliente en condiciones:D
 * fzeta rula irssi
<Cornellio> fzeta: me dice que con el identify pero no funciona  "/msg chanserv identify #canal pass"
<Cornellio> Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing.
<Cornellio> que es un cliente en condiciones
<Cornellio> ?
<fzeta> Cornellio: seguramente hay algo que estas haciendo mal. lee muy bien; help
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-07
<Chullachaky> compañeros alguien coloco toda la documentacion del synaptic en español
<Chullachaky> en referencia en descripcion de los paquetes
<acatraz> muy buenas
<acatraz> estoy felix porque acabo de instalar lubuntu en mi nuevo disco duro tosuba 2tb ejejeje
<acatraz> pero lastima que  ubuntu gnome 14.04 nooooo muy psada la graficas
<acatraz> x-mint:gracias
<acatraz> x-mint:recurda el usuario isusu del que no podia colocar el toshiba en la placa board  asrock n68c-s???
<Vo1d> hola
<angel> hola alguien sabe como se llama un juego que va construyendo una ciudad
 * x-mint  b.días!?
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<isusu> buenos dias
<isusu> buenaas alguien me puede ayudar con mi gparted es que al querer formatear mi disco sata3  toshiba no aparece btrfs sale como desactivado y otros mas
<MrTulias> isusu, ¿estás intentando particionar un disco en uso? No se puede
<isusu> noooo al parecer esta desmontado creo por o si no no lo mostraria mmmmm sera  que lootengo que desmontar primero?????
<isusu> MrTulias:ummm gparted muestra dispositivos montados tambien ???en la lista de dispositivos???
<MrTulias> Sí, tiene que estar desmontado
<isusu> uyyy no puedo creer que alla cometido tremendo error no darme cuenta que estaba montado... voy a revisar esta noche haber es que no lo tengo aqui...
<isusu> MrTulias:uyyy no puedo creer que alla cometido tremendo error no darme cuenta que estaba montado... voy a revisar esta noche haber es que no lo tengo aqui...
<isusu> MrTulias: muchas gracias por hacerme ver el grandote detalle
<isusu> MrTulias:nooo no puede estar desmontado por que o si no no me dejaria formatear con ext 4 ya que me acuerdo  me toco formatear con ext 4 porque btrfs esta desabilitado...
<isusu> MrTulias:digo corrijo ...montado el disco no puede estar montado
<MrTulias> Puedes hacerlo desde sesión live
<MrTulias> Para formatear el disco debe estar desmontado, si no me equivoco
<isusu> MrTulias:mira que ya me acuerdo estaba desmontado por me toco formatear con etx4 aunque no me desagrada para el os si quiero para almacenar datos en mi disco nuevo BTRFS
<isusu> MrTulias:igual voy a revisar de nuevo.
<MrTulias> Ni idea, igual le falta alguna librería o algo para que pueda manejar ese formato
<buenaventura> isusu: probablemente necesites instalar btrfs-tools
<isusu> buenaventu: existe la puedo descargar del centro de software???
<PatoCarlos> Hola, consulta, cómo puedo saber hasta qué versión de php puede aguantar mi distro?
<buenaventura> mirando la doc de php
<successus> salud
<JoseLuisC> Hola. Alguien sabe que opción debo poner a vncviewer para que no cierre los procesos cuando cierro la sesión VNC?
<wicope> Hola. ¿Se puede buscar un texto de varias líneas en un fichero? Gracias
<wicope> Me refiero para Shell de Unix
<buenaventura> wicope: con grep
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Xago> amigos, estoy teniendo problemas con mi distro. Estoy recibiendo constantemente este mensaje http://pastebin.com/Pt8g9aB5
<Xago> sé que tiene relación con Spotify, pero no consigo desinstalarla
<Xago> el tema es que instalé dos versiones, una para Linux y otra para windows...pensando que la primera no funcionaba. Parece que después de algún tiempo algo le empezó a molestar.
<Xago> intento actualizar , pero no me deja
<Guest89808> hola
<Guest89808> quien me puede ayudar
<Guest89808> como grabar las canciones de spt++y
<Guest89808> pero que las separe
<Guest89808> no quiero que sea una grabacion continua
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-08
<Guest89808> algiennn
<Guest89808> diga algo si no no hay
<Guest89808> NADIE MUCHAS GRACIAS
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo una consulta tecnica
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un ssd de 8gb
<CarlosNeyPastor> me vale la pena usarlo como /
<CarlosNeyPastor> para instalar 14.04 y dejar /home y SWAP en el HDD
<CarlosNeyPastor> o dejo SWAP
<CarlosNeyPastor> o lo tiro al disco
<CarlosNeyPastor> agradezco la sugerencia
<brianch> nagues cheno
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola?
<raleigh> que onda carlos!
<TheSaw>  /join #ubuntu-es
<TheSaw>  /join #ubuntu-es
<TheSaw> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola raleigh
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hice una consulta de una sugerencia
<CarlosNeyPastor> y nadie me contesto
<CarlosNeyPastor> y no es la primera vez que pasa
<CarlosNeyPastor> personalmente me cae mal, entre el canal de Debian que te mandan leer el manual y otros que no contestan...
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se con cual me quedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpen la molestia
<chilicuil> CarlosNeyPastor: sugerencia para el canal?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola chilicuil
<CarlosNeyPastor> puede ser que respondan las cosas
<chilicuil> hola Carlos
<CarlosNeyPastor> he consultado y no me han respondido en varias ocaciones
<CarlosNeyPastor> no es en mal tono que lo digo
<CarlosNeyPastor> es a modo de sugerencia
<chilicuil> oh, consulta técnica!, sip, concuerdo, el canal ha venido a menos desde hace años, las personas con autologins estan en el canal pero no lo leen, a mi tambien me pasa seguido, para obtener respuestas es cosa de tener *suerte*, personalmente, cuando nadie me contesta, voy a #ubuntu (que aun parece activo) o a askubuntu.com
<raleigh> estoy aqui solamente para aprender espanol :)
<raleigh> pues me gustaria hayan mas consultas
<raleigh> aca
<raleigh> en espanol
<chilicuil> hola raleigh, lamentablemente casi no hay consultas, pueden pasar hrs sin consultas, sugiero que busques otros medios para practicar tu español, saludos
<raleigh> bueno no hay problema
<raleigh> ya estoy en irc anyway
<raleigh> como se dice anyway?
<raleigh> google dice "de todos modos"
<chilicuil> raleigh: esta bien, se dice "de todos modos"
<raleigh> chido gracias
<Locke2002> Aprendo mucho en esta canal :)
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  b.días!?
<Tiffon> nas
<Guest43993> hola a todos tengo problemas con wine para jugar. Me expulsa de las partidas al pulsar el teclado. Me podeis ayudar o decirme un chat de ayuda para este caso?
<Guest95256> hola a todos tengo problemas con wine para jugar. Me expulsa de las partidas al pulsar el teclado. Me podeis ayudar o decirme un chat de ayuda para este caso?
<MrTulias> Guest95256, en castellano no veo nada, están #winehq y winehq-social por lo que veo
<MrTulias> ¿Con todos los juegos o sólo con uno? ¿Te dio errores al instalar? Yo ni idea, pero igual alguien sabe
<wicope> Hola. ¿Sabeís por casualidad como poner la salida del terminal shell Unix de un comando en columnas? Gracias
<MrTulias> wicope, si el comando puede dar la salida en columnas, la opción debería estar en man [comando]
<wicope> MrTulias: Hola gracias por responder, jeje, si la cosa es que yo mismo programo el comando, así que supongo que es fácil de acuerdo a lo que haya que separar...
<MrTulias> Ah, ¿estás haciendo el comando y quieres que se muestre en columnas? Ni idea, supongo que tendrás que lidiarlo con el/los print o algo
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<stuardo> Hola a todos
<stuardo> Alguien ha instalado ubuntu en un USB?
<PCFutbol> si
<stuardo> PCFutbol, vos?
<PCFutbol> si
<stuardo> Use el startup disk creator para instalar el liveCD en el USB, con ese estoy corriendo en este momento
<stuardo> inicia bien, pero cuando reinicio, todos mis cambios estan perdidos
<stuardo> no graba nada
<PCFutbol> esa opcion nunca la he llegado a utilizar en ubuntu
<PCFutbol> pero se que en otras distribuciones, antes de apagar el ordenador debes indicar que quieres guardar los datos de la sesion
<stuardo> no, yo busco con ubuntu
<PCFutbol> cuando abres el menu de apagar sesión
<PCFutbol> no te aparece ninguna casilla con un mensaje parecido al de "guardar sesion/conservar cambios"?
<JoseLuisC> Hola. Necesito instalar un portal cautivo que deje a las personas registrar su propio usuario y limitar el tiempo de conexión por usuario.. Alguna idea?   Gracias.
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-09
<Foxtrot88> Hola que tal
<Foxtrot88> como estan?
<Foxtrot88> disculpen las molestias, pero requeria un poco de ayuda con respecto a un problema que tengo con un adaptador usb de wifi que con
<Foxtrot88> que consegui
<Foxtrot88> y lamentablemente no parece funcionar en ubuntu
<Foxtrot88> >CONTESTEN!!!!
<Foxtrot88> xD
<Foxtrot88> ...
<Foxtrot88> Diablos
<Foxtrot88> xD
<Foxtrot88> esto va a tardar
<roger_35> hola
<roger_35> como tengo que hacer para desactivar programas no deseados en ubuntu 14?
<roger_35> me refiero q inicien automatico al inicio
 * x-mint  B.días
<successus> x-mint,
<successus> apañaste la wifi?
<successus> yo estoy con ello
<successus> y nada ni idea
<successus> >_>
<x-mint> la wifi
<x-mint> a mi me funciona bien
<x-mint> xD
<x-mint> por hablar rapido
<x-mint> aqui suele pasar eso
<successus> xD
<successus> menos mal, ya me lo quito
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud
<PaolaGirl> hola
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola!
<CarlosNeyPastor> chilicuil como estas?
<JoseLuisC> Hola. Cual sería la mejor manera de restringir el acceso en una red wifi ABIERTA.  Donde los usuarios solo puedan navegar un par de horas al día, sin importar quien sea  (Hay un portal cautivo con usuario y contraseña)
<chilicuil> CarlosNeyPastor: hola, perdon por la demora, terminaba de ver el partido, un poco aburrido
<zerick> JoseLuisC, squid?
<JoseLuisC> zerick, si, pero no me aclaro como hacerle para que squid identifique a cada usuario y lo deje navegar solo un tiempo determinado al día
<JoseLuisC> teniendo en cuenta que es un lugar publico
<MarioMey1> Hola gente... necesito una manito con el renombrado de archivos... muchos.
<MarioMey1> Tengo de 0000.png a 9999.png... y tengo que agregarles un cero adelante.
<MarioMey1> ¿Cómo podría hacer?
<zerick> JoseLuisC, squid te permite crear acl's por hora, etc
<zerick> no se como se manejará la autenticación, pero puedes bloquear a todo el segmento de red, por ejemplo
<JoseLuisC> si pero eso dejaria  a todos por fuera
<zerick> no que era.. "sin importar quien sea"?
<JoseLuisC> es decir.. el lugar es publico, cada quien llega y sale portal cautivo con publicidad y tal...se registran, se loggean y entran a navegar pero la idea es que solo sea un tiempo determinado
<zerick> MarioMey1, rename 's/^/0/' *.png
<zerick> sigo sin entender porque bloquear todo el segmento de red de la wifi sería un problema, o es que acceden otras personas ?
<JoseLuisC> pues la idea es que se conecte el que sea
<JoseLuisC> y todos no se conectan al mismo tiempo
<zerick> bueno, tal vez me hice entender mal, con bloquear me refiero a filtrar el acceso (o bloquear algunos sitios) para ese segmento
<chilicuil> podrias agregar reglas que bloqueen por direccion mac, supongo que pocas personas sabran cambiar su mac
<zerick> haz usado esquid antes?
<zerick> me pareciera que no
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-10
<CarlosNeyPastor> chilicuil,
<CarlosNeyPastor> volvi
<CarlosNeyPastor> fui al super a comprar comida...
<MarioMey1> Gracias, zerick.
<MarioMey1> Funcionó.
<x_br3ak> hola
<x_br3ak> alguien sabe como puedo iniciar GKrellm desde que arranque ubuntu???
<successus> salud
 * x-mint  B.días!?
<successus> salud
<l3u5h1d0> Hola!
<GridCube> !hi | l3u5h1d0
<kubot> l3u5h1d0: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<l3u5h1d0> Hola GridCube
<l3u5h1d0> Necesito una red social privada anti espionaje que estan usando todo el mundo!
<l3u5h1d0> Yo eh tratado de entrar a Syme
<l3u5h1d0> Anonplus y WLfriend
<l3u5h1d0> Pero no me deja por que pareciera que no existiera
<GridCube> pues claro
<GridCube> si cualquiera pudiera entrar no serian privadas
<l3u5h1d0> GridCube, Pero las web ya no existen
<l3u5h1d0> Oh no se
<GridCube> l3u5h1d0, probablemente existan en forma de onion links
<GridCube> o, es probable que el fbi y la cia las hayan clausurado
<GridCube> o, es probable que se hayan cansado de estafar a gente y se hayan desaparecido con un monton de plata
<l3u5h1d0> :S
<GridCube> nunca confies en alguien que oculta su rostro
<l3u5h1d0> Quiero salir es del vendito facebook
<GridCube> pues no lo uses
<GridCube> nadie te obliga
<GridCube> l3u5h1d0, esto no es soporte de ubuntu en todo caso, si queres seguir charlando entra en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Xiguanda> /ame saluda
<l3u5h1d0> Xiguanda, Hi!
<Xiguanda> me doy el piro, luego nos vemos...
<isusu> buenas...ayudenme un ubuntu para acer aspire 4135???? ubuntu 12.04 le estoy instalando pero temo que la targeta inalambrica no reconoce y nada  como le hago ???
<isusu> y la bateria se la esta comiento pero a chorrro...
<kurama10> isusu: pruena con ubuntu 14.04 o con linux mint que ya viene un ppoco mas tuneado
<kurama10> puede ser que no este actualizado del todo
<filipok> por las características, tal vez Xubuntu 14.04 vaya mejor
<isusu> kurama10: necesito una targeta grafica para una asrock n68c-s ucc buena bonita y barata cual me recomiendan ...
<isusu> kurama10:ummm linux mint porque no lo pense antes pero sera que si trae los controladores para este portatil acer aspire 4135???
<isusu> alguien tiene una asrock n68c-s ucc
<kurama10> isusu: sip ya viene com as drivers etc ...
<kurama10> pruebalo en modo live primero
<kurama10> y despues la instalas
<isusu> kurama10:bueno sera desistalar ubuntu 12.04 y colocar linux mint  conoces la asrock n68c-s ucc
<isusu> filipok: y lubuntu no es mejor que xubuntu
<kurama10> nop
<isusu> ESTOY JODIDO !!!! con esa placa del infierno ...
<kurama10> isusu: pero trae una gforce
<kurama10> isusu: tu acer si va ha jalar con mint
<isusu> kurama10:estoy tratando de conseguir una 7025 gforce 512mb pero nada no la consigo o algo mejor para la asrock n68c-s
<isusu> kurama10: esperemos por que no tengo el dvd aqui en el trabajo ummm la voy a descargar me gusta canela, o mate ???
<isusu> kurama10: que opima en mi asrock no jala canela se queda barada
<isusu> kurama10:en la asrock pienso meterle mate haber que tal
<isusu> kurama10:descargando linux mint canela 32 bit....
<kurama10> si es para la acer la de 32 bits esta bien si es para tu otra placa la de 64 te va a ir mejor
<isusu> kurama10: en mi asrock linux mint canela 64 no carga la interfaz de escritorio  ,o carga y se queda trabada ...trabada... trabada... es una tortura y yo que quiero meterle ubuntu 14.04 pero no muy pesada o kubuntu o canela pero ninguna de estas corre bien fluido raro porque en live cd dvd corren  de perlas y al corren en insitu murtoss nada no corre la interfaz solucion lubuntu
<kurama10> isusu: prueba mint con debian o con mate o kde hay varias ...
<kurama10> aparte tienes que ver si esta instalado el driver de nvidia
<kurama10> si no solo lo instalas y ya o lo bajas de la pagina del fabricante
<isusu> ahhhaaa talves sea eso pero supuestamente ya en linuxmint esta con todos los drives noo???
<kurama10> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1484
<kurama10> no siempres
<isusu> kurama10:de debian no me habla estoy bravo con ella remala ...
<kurama10> y recuerda ... google es tu buscador y nada te faltara.... solo hay que saber preguntar
<kurama10> jajajajj isusu linux mint es debian fortificado
<kurama10> al igual que ubuntu
<isusu> kurama10: muy inestable y requete vieja en sus aplicaciones estan dormidos en los laureles
<kurama10> pues no ... estas equivocado si fuera eso ubuntu no se basaria en debian
<kurama10> :D
<isusu> kurama10: hablo de debian puro no de ubuntu ni linux mint debian auque esta ultima nose nole he dado la oportunidad asi en serio para defenderse por si sola pero igual debian
<isusu> entonces como me explica que debian 7.3 tuve que instalarla 13 veces porque  le metia un repositorio que otro y adios todo se despapayaba ojo 13 veces hice la instalacion.
<isusu> kurama10:entonces como me explica que debian 7.3 tuve que instalarla 13 veces porque  le metía un repositorio que otro y adiós todo se despapayaba ojo 13 veces hice la instalación.
<kurama10> y el repositorio era para esa version
<kurama10> para que rama lo usaste
<kurama10> testing, stable, etc ?
<kurama10> hay varios repositorios
<kurama10> si no usas el correcto puede que suceda eso en debian e inclusive en ubuntu y mint
<isusu> kurama10: ha debian puede ser la madre de todas las distribuciones pero realmente no me convence se ve cruda es mas aspera y delicada......y era una mezcla de todo con ubuntu  y mint los repos
<isusu> kurama10:entiendo lo que me dice pero dese cuenta hablemos del odioso win ese no se rompe la interfax bueno por otras cosas por estar mal programado y toso pero... al intalar solo le dices no se puede y se protege me hago entender???
<mimecar> recordad que el canal es para soporte de Ubuntu, para el resto de cosas usad #ubuntu-es-cafe
<isusu> mimecar: hay siii ,gracias no me acordaba.
<isusu> kurama10:bueno supongo que esta ocupado y el canal es solo para ayuda igual muchas gracias ya tengo la iso de linux mint y la voy a quemar vamos a ver que tal me va nuevamente muchas gracias.
<minitux> hola... necesito ayuda...   estaba actualizando ubuntu  y se corto la luz... asi que no puedo recuperar de ninguna forma.... pero trato de entar a esa particion desde debian y no hay forma de ver los archivos que necesito recuperar
<chilicuil> minitux: no inicia sesion?, te sale algun error?
<minitux> entro a dicha particion.. de ahi al home... nombre de usuario  y no aparece nada....
<chilicuil> quieres decir que se borraron los datos de todo tu home?
<minitux> salvo una carpeta oculta llamada ecryptfs
<minitux> no estan borrados.. por espacio estan ahi.....
<chilicuil> oh.., y que pasa cuando inicias en ubuntu?
<mimecar> tienes el home cifrado?
<minitux> en ocaciones anteriores cuando entraba desde debian  sucedia lo mismo pero no le tomaba mportancia...  pero ahora necesito recuperar todo
<minitux> sucede solo con el home...   del resto si puedo ver archivos  o modificar algo.....   ...   al parecer si  home cifrado
<mimecar> tendrás que comntar el archivo cifrado
<mimecar> montar
<minitux> como lo hago   o donde encuentro los comandos???   si entro desde el modo recovery  eso seria igual a trabajar  con una terminal......  se podra recuperar desde ahi???
<mimecar> recuerdas la contraseña de cifrado de tu usuario?
<minitux> no....  eso estaba viendo ahora en un foro... no recuerdo haber puesto una....
<minitux> teng una posible que uso siempre.......  pero la verdad no estoy seguro k sea
<mimecar> la de tu usuario la sabes?
<minitux> esa si
<mimecar> cuando te pida la contraseña tendrás que poner esa
<minitux> a probar
<minitux> gracias
<mimecar> si no te aceptara la contraseña no podrás acceder a los datos
<minitux> ups.....
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-11
 * x-mint  B.días!
<malebola> hey chicos , tengo una pregunta a ver
<wicope> hola
<malebola> tengo un router d-link que vino con la broadband de sky y ahora me he cambiado de compania y me gustaria resetear el router a blank
<malebola> wicope, jola
<malebola> hola
<malebola> perdon
<malebola> para poder poner la configuracion del nuevo router en el antiguo
<malebola> porque la calidad de la senal del router nuevo es un poco  mala vamos
<malebola> sabeis algo de como cambiar la config de un router de una casa Sky y cambiarlo a otra orange
<wicope> malebola: lo que se sobre los router es que se pueden resetear de fabrica, generalmente hay una apertura pequeña en algún lado del router donde le insertar un pincho (aguja o similar) y presionas el botón con el pincho unso determinados segundos es cuando las luces cambian y siognifica que se ha reseteado.. puedes mirar en internet como resetear tu modelo en concreto.... otra cosa (sigo)
<malebola> wicope, ya pero de esta manera los settings seran los de la compania que ahora ya no estoy usando
<malebola> y ni me sirve
<malebola> yo lo que quiero es dejar el router limpio , para poder configurarlo a mano
<wicope> otra cosa diferente es que se pueda configurar un router de una compañia a otra compañia, que también puedes buscar en google si se puede hacer, hay router genericos que compras en las tiendas que se pueden configurar para cualquier compañia.. ahoira bien no se si tu router de tu otra compañia se puede configurar para la nueva o no...
<malebola> como si comprara el router en el mercado vamos
<malebola> ese es el problema
<malebola> ???
<malebola> el mio es un dedlink
<malebola> d-link
<malebola> pero a  ve r si te digo algo mas
<wicope> ok te escucho
<malebola> D-Link Sky Broadband Sky Wireless Router Connector 4-Port Wi-Fi PC Replacement
<malebola> http://www.ebay.es/itm/D-Link-Sky-Broadband-Sky-Wireless-Router-Connector-4-Port-Wi-Fi-PC-Replacement-/141342364686?pt=UK_Computing_Wireless_Routers&hash=item20e8a9540e
<malebola> este es
<malebola> pero aun no se el modelo exacto
<wicope> cada compañia tiene unos parámetros de configuración por ejemplo telefonica antiguamente adslppp@.. no lo recuerdo y demás --- tienes que tener los parámetros de conexión si los hubiera para tu nueva compañia y poder configurar el router para que se conecte a tu nueva compañia, dudo mucho que le conectes el cable y ya funcione
<malebola> eso ya lo se claro ese es el problema
<malebola> cuando tengo el rpouter lo
<malebola> enchufo y claro va a la antigua conexion
<malebola> y claro no es lo que quiero
<wicope> para configurar un router se suele acceder por un navegador web poniendo la dirección del router .. en el caso de lo que resetees tienes que saber la ip de fabrica y colocarte en la configuración de tu pc en una red similiar para poder acceder
<malebola> lo que quiero es meterle la nueva conexion para poder asi usarlo
<malebola> eso ya lo he hecho
<malebola> y funciona
<malebola> pero no veo como en el otro router donde esta la opcion para poder cambiar la conexion
<malebola> que en el otro es mail@blablbala.com y paswrod
<wicope> malebola: ok no ves donde introducir los parámetros de conexión en el router ... pues el manual del roiuter o investigando todas las opciones, quizás este capado para que sólo funcione con una determinada compañia de serie..
<wicope> si esta capado o no debes de leer por internet personas similares para saber si esta capado o no
<wicope> es decir con capado me refiero a que esas opciones no estan a la vista en la interfaz web
<wicope> están escondidas, pero no se si están o no, lee el manual o busca por todos los menus... lee por internet suerte buen día
<malebola> el problema creo que es en el firmware
<malebola> wicope, si en eso estoy
<malebola> no ensena todos los menus eso esta claro ahora seia encontrar el frimware que si lo haga
<wicope> si, algo como https://code.google.com/p/wl500g/ esto para tu módelo de router, ...
<wicope> no se buscando esto: firmware dlink open te salen posibles firmware, antes de hacer nada informate mucho de si lo hacer el poder revertir los cambios... antes una copia de seguridad de lo que vallas a cambiar...
<malebola> como has sacado eso
<malebola> si claro que si ya he hecho un backup del router
<wicope> No se nada del tema, lo que si es leer en ingles, .. DD-WRT is a Linux based alternative OpenSource firmware suitable for a great variety of WLAN routers and embedded systems. The main emphasis lies on providing the easiest possible handling while at the same time supporting a great number of functionalities within the framework of the respective hardware platform used.
<malebola> ahora seria encontrar el modelo exacto y luego los firware de la emrpesa
<malebola> eso vreo vamos
<wicope> tal vez en la web oficial del dispositivo tenga el firmware y no haya que usar uno open
<malebola> o sea que el DD-WRT es un firmware opensource
<malebola> para muchod dispositovos
<wicope> encontré otro firmware, https://openwrt.org/ para muchos dispositivos ...
<wicope> todo es con buscar en google: firmware dlink open , ahora bien, lee sobre alguien que hayta realizado ya lo que vas a realizar para asegurarte de que se puede y conseguir alguna indicación
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest39273> hola
<Guest39273> hola
<Acronis> hola buen dia
<Acronis> consulta tengo una maquina ubuntu precise
<Acronis> que se conecta a una vpn
<Acronis> y tiene una tarjeta adicional conectada a la red interna de la empresa
<Acronis> pero pierde conectividad a la red interna por estar conectado a la vpn
<successus> yo ahi idea :S
<Acronis> necesito ayuda para que la maquina vea las dos redes
<successus> http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/2154-set-up-two-network-interfaces-on-ubuntu
<successus> a ver si eso te avle
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-12
<danes> buen dia, estoy tratando de accesar mi disco duro, el cual fallo hace poco y no he podido accesar puesto que creo que estaba encriptado. Retire mi disco y lo puse en otro ordenador. Al tratar de montarlo automaticamente con nautilus recibi un error: http://pastie.org/9379740  al teclear dmesg | tail me sale esto:  http://pastie.org/9379738
<danes> alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<danes> ya trate de montarlo con este comando pero me dice que no es un device valido de LUKS: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb8 /home/dan/test
<danes> alguien aqui?
<chilicuil> danes: y que aparece si ejecutas sudo file -sL /dev/sdb8 ?
<danes> - /dev/sdb8: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=ff1f1642-d952-46ea-a8d2-0e31304bd1c0 (needs journal recovery) (errors) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<chilicuil> mmm, parece que no es una particion cifrada., sugiero que ejecutes fsck sobre esa particion y luego intentes montarla de nuevo
<chilicuil> sudo fsck /dev/sdb8
<danes> :) gracias por la ayuda
<danes> espero eso solucione mi problema
<danes> Error reading block 3731560 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read).  Ignore error<y>?
<chilicuil> ejecuta 2 o 3 veces fsck hasta que no tarde en regresarte la linea de comandos
<danes> ok
<successus> salud
<successus> salud
<Tiffon> nas
<P4Titan> Hola!
<P4Titan> Algien?
<GridCube> un sabado a estas horas, no es probable
<TrueNhero> miren este error del medidor http://es.zimagez.com/full/de786f960cf66d16817defaa1cf6b7545f65705694f0640bb7aaae36a8ddef6f0b5e698fb7816b2c.php
<marth> hola
<danes> hola, tengo ubuntu instalado en ingles, como puedo hacer para poder cambiar el teclado a latino sin cambiar el idioma en la computadora?
<danes> con el esquema actual en ingles no puedo poner acentos
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> para que la pones en ingles ps >_>
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<rafael> hola
<Guest49037> hola
<Guest49037> instale los driver
<Guest49037>  de una impresora canon ip de la pagina oficial
<Guest49037> pero no los detecta
<Guest49037> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gonzo_> hola,alguien me podria ayudar no escucho sonidos en xubuntu 14.04 y en principio detecta la tarjeta y hace como que funciona en panel sonido
<Artemis3> mira en alsamixer los controles
<Artemis3> y en otra terminal usa speaker-test mientras usas alsamixer
<gonzo_> en alsamixer lo tengo todo al maximo
<Artemis3> muevelos todos de todos modos
<Artemis3> prueba con audifonos por si acaso
<gonzo_> no se pero sigo sin escuchar nada
#ubuntu-es 2014-07-13
<TrueNhero> uenas, como cambio los permisos de una particion ext4?
 * x-mint  B.días !
<miguel> Hola a todos. Me gustaria asaber como  hacer para cuando inicieel pc me salga el menu de elegir sistema operativo
<miguel> tengo instalado n un disco linux y en otro disco win8
<miguel> primero instale linux luego desconcte el disco duro de linux y instale  win8. Luego volvi a cnectar el disco de linux y solo me  inicia linux sin preguntarme nada
<hassesino> hola, ke tal tal espero ke bien
<hassesino> estoy intentando hacer un usb boot con el unetbooin pero al abrirlo me sale con las letras en symbol
<hassesino> y volver a instalarlo no me lo soluciona alguien sabe cual es el problema
<mimecar> ¿qué sistema operativo estas usando?
<hassesino> xubuntu
<mimecar> ¿estás ejecutando unetbootin en xubuntu?
<hassesino> si
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu estás usando?
<hassesino> como lo miro
<mimecar> ¿no sabes la versión que has instalado?
<mimecar> abre una consola y ejecuta el comando lsb_release -a
<hassesino> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<mimecar> ¿has instalado unetbootin desde los repositorios?
<hassesino> si
<mimecar> el problema de la letra sólo te pasa con unetbootin?
<hassesino> tambien con el creador de discos de arranque
<mimecar> en la consola instala el paquete xubuntu-desktop
<hassesino> ok probare a ver
<zinada> Hi, does anyone speak English please?
<mimecar> is your question related with Ubuntu?
<miguel> Hola a todos como puedo cambiar el tamaño de letra en root
<mimecar> ¿dónde quieres cambiar el tamaño de la letra?
<miguel> al usuario rot en todas sus aplicaciones
<mimecar> en el panel de controlde gnome puedes hacerlo
<mimecar> aunque es muy mala idea usar aplicaciones gráficas como root
<mimecar> está desactivado por defecto en Ubuntu
<miguel> tgo el pc en la tv y  las letras de mi usuario las veo bien porque le cambie el tamaño pero cuando abro una aplicacion coot se ven diminutas
<mimecar> ¿qué aplicaciones abres como root?
<miguel> grub customizer
<miguel> son tan diminutas que no se lo que hago
<miguel> es que tengo un disco duro con win8 que no aparece en el menu e arranque
<mimecar> lanza el panel de control con gksudo
<mimecar> aunque te será más rentable acercarte a la TV para hacerlo
<miguel> cual seria el comando completo
<mimecar> gksudo gnome-control-center
<miguel> acercarme a la tele es imposible
<miguel> ok voy a probar
<mimecar> si es imposible lo tienes un poco dificil
<miguel> ese comando no me sirve uso kde
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no se si es kde-control-center
<mimecar> posiblemente no tengas gksudo instalado
<miguel> aar
<miguel> voy a probar
<miguel> gksudo si lo tengo pero el comando de kde no es
<mimecar> entonces te tocará buscarlo
<miguel> ok
<miguel> n8 al menu de arranque de grub si win8 esta en otro disco
<miguel> como puedo añadir win8 al menu de arranque grub
<mimecar> no lo estabas haciendo con grub customizer?
<miguel> si pero no se hacerlo
<mimecar> has hecho una búsqueda rápida en Google?
<miguel> si y asi encontre grub customizer
<miguel> pero no se agregar otro so
<23LAA1JEO> hola a todos
<23LAA1JEO> me pueden ayudar por favor a instalar el driver de mi tarjeta de video? hice todos los pasos que seguí en un tutorial, pero luego obtengo un error al que no le encuentro respuesta
<23LAA1JEO> el error dice: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.13.0-30-generic (i686)
<mimecar> ¿el tutorial es para ubuntu 14.04?
<mimecar> te está diciendo que no puede compialr el módulo
<23LAA1JEO> aaaa entiendo, muchas gracias
<23LAA1JEO> me acabo de dar cuenta que el instalador dice que con kernel hasta 3.04
<23LAA1JEO> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy2&os=Linux%20x86
<23LAA1JEO> ese es el archivo que necesito para los drivers de mi tarjeta de video
<23LAA1JEO> que me recomiendan hacer?
<23LAA1JEO> mimecar? que me recomiendas hacer? o ya no hay nada que hacer?
<espagnol_> mimecar, luego de reiniciar,me carga con la resolucion gigantesca  todo se queda pegado. como puedo volver al driver por defecto de xubuntu?
<espagnol_> ayuda por favor, no quiero tener que volver a reinstalar el SO
<espagnol_> seria la 3 vez
 * x-mint  b.noches!?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-06
<makako> hola
<linuxero> hola
<makako> hola
<makako> hola gente
<linuxero> que haces por aqui?
<linuxero> Algun problema con el sistema operativo?
<makako> si
<linuxero> que le pasa?
<makako> el sonido
<linuxero> no se escucha?
<linuxero> funciona con los auriculares?
<linuxero> para descartar fallo hardware de la tarjeta de sonido
<makako> que estoy viendo un video porno y se destorsiona el audio
<linuxero> que es porno?
<makako> y nose escucha bien
<makako> un video donde salen follando
<linuxero> para ese caso prueba a reinstalar el sistema operativo
<makako> lo hare
<makako> gracias
<linuxero> te recomiendo que instales la ultima version de ubuntu, la 15.04
<makako> gridcube cabron
<linuxero> porque le dices eso?
<makako> ma baneao el payo cabron
<linuxero> entra a /join #ubuntu-es-ops
<linuxero> para solicitar el desbaneo
<makako> voy
<linuxero> hola io
<makako> hola
<makako> hola
<linuxero> holaa
<linuxero> gente
<linuxero> hablat
<GridCube> linuxero, basta
<linuxero> ok
<Thedemon007> Alguien conoce un link para zsync de ubuntu mate 14.04?
<mapps> eeez
<successus> salud o/
<mosca> hola
<linuxero> hola
<mosca> hola
<mosca> tengo un problema con mi ordenador
<linuxero> que ocurre
<mosca> por ejemplo
<mosca> cuando estoy viendo un video (porno) no lo puedo ver en hd
<mosca> y se ve muy mal
<linuxero> podra ser un problema con la tarjeta grafica
<mosca> y como arreglo eso?
<mosca> yo esque soy informatico
<linuxero> que version de ubuntu tienes
<mosca> youn tic escalope
<linuxero> eso que es?
<mosca> ubuntu one tic escalope
<mosca> y se ve que se ha metido un troyano en mi tarjeta grafica
<linuxero> se refiere a la version 9.04 que es Jaunty Jackalope?
<mosca> si
<linuxero> instale una version mas reciente de ubuntu
<linuxero> la 15.04 Vivid Vervet
<mosca> mire usted
<mosca> yo soy informatico
<mosca> pero no tengo ni puta idea
<mosca> me dedico a timar a la gente
<mosca> sabe usted
<linuxero> sisi+
<mosca> sisi?
<mosca> dejame tu ordenador y te meto youn tic escalope
<linuxero> callese ya
<mosca> tu payo cabron quieres que te raje?
<aldoklein> saludos, quisiera saber si hay algun canal paraguayo sobre software libre  activo
<aldoklein> gracias
<linuxero> hols
<linuxero> hola
<linuxero> ubuntu 10.04 no reconoce wifi
<Enlil> hola
<Enlil> estoy en un ordenador con Ubuntu 14.04
<Enlil> le han cambiado el tema de lightdm y el cursosr
<Enlil> y quiero volverlos a cambiar
<Enlil> o bien
<Enlil> poner un programa que permita cambiarlos fácilmente
<Enlil> los tutoriales que veo son para versiones anteriores
<successus> salud o/
<MAbeeTT_> Hola, ubuntu trusty, instalación desde cero, con unity, todo como viene.
<MAbeeTT_> Carpeta en el escritorio. "Recurso compartido de red local", compartir carpeta, instalar lo que pide, permitir a otras personas, etc, Reiniciar y desde windows da que falla.
<MAbeeTT_> ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4365(process_usershare_file) process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/foo failed. Permission denied
<MAbeeTT_> obviamente ya he buscado con google.
<MAbeeTT_> No comprendo qué está faltando...
<Xago> estoy intentando abrir un dvd con el navegador, pero me aparece burn:/// y no me deja ver nada
<Xago> cuál es la instrucción para mirar el contenido del dvd?
<ivedci89-desktop> hola alguien sabe cómo acceder remotamente a mysql... o sea, tengo ubuntu con mysql instalado y si hay algun modo de que se pueda acceder remotamente a esas bases de datos
<GridCube> Xago: si el dvd esta encriptado, que pasa en muchos oficiales, tenes que habilitar la desencriptación
<GridCube> !dvd
<kubot> Para saber como hacer funcionar un DVD en Ubuntu, mirese la página: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Reproducir_DVD
<GridCube> ivedci89-desktop: me parece que necesitas tener habilitado un servicio dentro del mysql que deje logearte desde fuera
<GridCube> si no tenes que hacer un ssh
<GridCube> y una ves en una terminal logearte normal
<ivedci89-desktop> eso del ssh lo se, pero necesito que funcione desde remoto..
<GridCube> google es tu amigo ivedci89-desktop
<GridCube> http://www.rackspace.com/knowledge_center/article/mysql-connect-to-your-database-remotely
<Xago> veré cómo me va con gnome, ahora estoy con la GUI de Unity
<wiko> hola
<wiko> novicio  aqui
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-07
<successus> salud o/
<ivedci89> fstab puede tocarse para que el sistema no analice los discos al iniciar?
<GridCube> si
<ivedci89> (mi caso es un servidorcito que no arranca y obviamente no conecta, y sospecho que se quedo esperando que le presionen f)
<ivedci89> (tendré que viajar, y no quiero que me suceda de nuevo)
<ivedci89> piensas que seria provechoso anularle esa opcion a fstab? o hay algun modo en que no te pide confirmación?
<ivedci89> GridCube:
<GridCube> que
<GridCube> no creo
<GridCube> eso esta ahi para proteger tu sistema
<GridCube> podes ponerlo para que ponga el si automaticametne y no espere por vos
<GridCube> pero yo no lo haria
<ivedci89> eso eso
<ivedci89> por que no lo harías?
<GridCube> porque si tira un error es por algo
<GridCube> y no me gustaria que pasen dos o tres o cuatro y no me de cuenta y un dia pierda todo por no tomar las precausiones a tiempo
<ivedci89> ahh.. ok. Recuerdo que la ultima vez que miré el disco, decía 27 sectores erroneos... (pero tuvo esos 27 por mas de seis meses)
<ivedci89> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> de nada
<ivedci89> creo que, cambiaré el disco...
<GridCube> suena lo mas razonable
<ricard> al actualizar ubuntu 12.04 me dise fallo descarga de paquete y en detalles pone esto Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.466ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<successus> salud o/
<successus> res
<mosca> hola
<linuxero> hola
<mosca> hola
<mosca> que tal?
<linuxero> bien
<mosca> me alegro
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-08
<coihue> Hola, borre la particion con windows y desde Ubuntu me aparece este aviso "[ 5092.994605] EXT4-fs (sda2): Unrecognized mount option "x-gvfs-show" or missing value"
<Guest48262> saludos
<coihue> Hola, borre la particion con windows y desde Ubuntu me aparece este aviso "[ 5092.994605] EXT4-fs (sda2): Unrecognized mount option "x-gvfs-show" or missing value"
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud o/
<successus> Buenas
<successus> no me va el touchpad del portatil en 14.04
<successus> los botones si
<successus> pero lo que es para mover el ratón no hay manera
<GridCube> !synaptics | successus
<kubot> successus: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<successus> gracias
<successus> nada ni con esas
<successus> lo detecta y tal
<successus> pero no va :S
<successus> vale.... parece cosa del kernel
<successus> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94981
<successus> sip, es cosa del kernel
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-09
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<RICARDOCOS> Buenas, alguien que programe en java?
<successus> salud o/
<lucero> hola
<lucero> unetbootin no me hace mis memorias USB booteables
<lucero> alguien podria ayudarme?
<lucero> quizas deberia usar otro programa?
<lucero> el comando dd tambien falla creo que el comando debe estar mal
<dobladov> lucero: tienes el pendrive en formato fat 32?
<lucero> dobladov, asi es
<lucero> he tratado con unetbootin ,pero nada ahora estoy descargando usb creator
<MrTulias> multisystem está bien también
<lucero> MrTulias, es posible que me de error de boteo a causa de unetbootin?
<lucero> MrTulias, me lo descargo desde sourceforce.net?
<MrTulias> no sabría decirte cómo hace que el usb sea bootable unetbooting
<lucero> MrTulias, la verdad es que tampoco me deja ejecutar usb creator esrta maquina
<dobladov> lucero: con dd no debería de fallar, puedes indiciar que parámetros estas utilizando?
<successus> !synaptics
<kubot> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<lucero> pero desde donde puedo descargar multisystem?
<successus> como iba el bot xD
<successus> !synaptics | successus
<MrTulias> momento, ahora te digo
<successus> listo
<MrTulias> http://www.facilware.com/multisystem-usb-varias-isos-en-un-usb.html
<lucero> MrTulias, gracias
<MrTulias> nada
<successus> buenas MrTulias
<MrTulias> buenas successus
<successus> jummmmm
<successus> la solucion al fallo que me dan
<successus> del touchpad
<successus> es cambiar al kernel 4.0.x
<successus> no creo que sea necesario
<successus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/626612/touchpad-issues-elantech-ps-2
<lucero> MrTulias, disculpa hay algun problema con esto? mira el final de la instalacion por favor:update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-41-generic
<lucero> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda5
<MrTulias> no sé, se suponía que querías crear un live usb, ¿no? sda es una partición del disco duro, quizás encriptada, no sé qué estás haciendo y tampoco controlo mucho del tema, sólo te recomendé el instalador que uso
<successus> MrTulias:
<MrTulias> ?
<successus> como podria tener permiso para hacer esto?
<successus> sudo echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/reg_07
<successus> bash: /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/reg_07: Permiso denegado
<lucero> MrTulias, gracias multisystem ya se me abre
<MrTulias> me alegro :)
<lucero> es necesario instalar grub2 en la memoria verdad?
<lucero> MrTulias, hmm que yo sepa no existe ninguna particion encriptada en esta maquina
<MrTulias> se instala solo, sí. No sé, lo decía por lo de cryptsetup, lo mismo no tiene nada que ver
<lucero> MrTulias, es necesario que la memoria este montada para realizar el livecd verdad?
<MrTulias> Sí, arrancas el programa y le metes la iso, lo instala en la usb y ya
<lucero> MrTulias, pues eso he hecho pero no hay forma
<lucero> se me han creado varios archivos deentro del usb relacionados con multisystem
<MrTulias> ¿Has arrancado el programa, escogido el usb donde quieres hacer la instalación, arrastrado la iso donde te dice, se ha instalado y no va?
<MrTulias> ¿Te ha dado algún error?
<lucero> MrTulias, parece que el dispositivo esta protegido contra escritura ,se monta como solo lectura
<lucero> me parece imposible usar este multisystem
<MrTulias> ya lo siento, desde que me lo recomendaron no tuve problemas. Ya siento no ser de ayuda, pero no domino el tema
<kurama10> lucero: lo que puedes hacer es pner la use y luego arracan con un live cd .. y en vez de instalar linux en el disco duro de la maquina escojes la usb y el grub le dices que lo instale en el mismo usb y listo
<lucero> kurama10, gracias aunque no le entendi bien ,estoy tratando de crear con usb creator ahora si he conseguido arrancarlo con wine como no...
<lucero> a ver si de nuevo me vuelve a dar error de booteo entonces ya sera problema de permisos etc...
<dobladov> lucero: cuando he tenido problemas al iniciar desde usb desde algunos equipos antiguos, inicio el pendrive con este live cd
<dobladov> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/plpbt.bin.html
<lucero> dobladov, gracias ,si el equipo es bastante antiguo la verdad que archivo de ese link me tengo que descargar exactamente?
<dobladov> lucero: es una iso llamada "plpbt.iso", tienes que grabarlo en un cd, este es el enlace directo. http://download.plop.at/files/bootmngr/plpbt-5.0.15.zip
<lucero> no tengo lectora de cd
<lucero> ese es un gran problema
<dobladov> lucero: en ese caso esto no te va a servir, de todas formas creo que el problema esta en el montaje de tu pendrive antes de pasar la información con unetbootin
<dobladov> el espacio ocupado en el pendrive una vez utilizas unetbootin, se corresponde con el tamaño de la iso?
<lucero> pues derbe estar montado ...no es asi?
<dobladov> si, debe estar montado
<lucero> pues parece estar todo correcto
<lucero> no se realmente donde esta el problema
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-10
<successus> salud o/
<Patero-ng> hola hola
<successus> nas Patero-ng
<successus> xD
<successus> salud o/
<Patero-ng> hola amiguito
<Ric> hola, alguien por ahi??
<Ric> necsito ayuda con ubuntu
<Ric> soy nuevo en esto y no se muy bien como funciona
<successus> que quieres saber
<Ric> inicie mi laptop con ubuntu live, porque no arrancaba con windows
<successus> vale
<Ric> creo que el dico duro tiene errores, porque le apoyaron un iman, ahora desde ubuntu veo los discos
<Ric> pero no tengo acceso
<successus> pues deberia de ir
<Ric> salen errores en los discos
<successus> claro
<successus> lo tienes jodido
<Ric> dice que no tengo permiso
<successus> prueba eso
<Ric> tengo opciones para repararlo
<successus> abre una consola y pon
<Ric> o para formatearlo
<successus> pues repara
<successus> pero que vamos
<Ric> para poder instalar ubuntu?
<successus> si apoyaron un iman
<successus> los datos losperdiste
<successus> que quieres hacer?
<successus> sacar datos?
<successus> instalar ubuntu
<successus> :S
<Ric> formatear los discos sino los puedo recuperar
<successus> dudo que puedras recuperar nada
<successus> recien apollas el iman pierde todo
<Ric> ok
<Ric> puedo formatearlos¡
<Ric> ?
<successus> ten en cuenta que internamente tiene un mini electro iman del tamaño de la punta de un alfiler para escibir datos y tal
<Ric> es un solo disco de 500gb pero esta particionado en 3
<successus> con que apoys uno normal de nevera.... ala mierda
<Ric> ups
<successus> formatealos si
<Ric> pero este era un super iman
<Ric> osea no quedo nada
<successus> si era un super iman menos xD
<successus> el disco duro no se rompe
<successus> pero pierdes los datos
<Ric> ok
<Ric> bien
<Ric> como los formateos
<Ric> porque no me deja
<Ric> me dice que no tengo permiso
<successus> arranca el instlador
<Ric> para hacer eso
<successus> jummmmmm
<successus> el instalador no te deja?
<Ric> cual es el instalador
<Ric> estoy en ubuntu
<successus> habrá un icono en el escritorio
<successus> que pondra
<successus> instalar ubuntu
<Ric> te escribo desde la compu
<successus> o algo parecido
<Ric> ahhhhh
<Ric> el instalador lo puse al principio y tardo como 15 minutos sin hacer nada
<Ric> y pense que no funcionaba
<Ric> pruebo hacerlo?
<successus> no a ver
<successus> arranca gparted
<successus> busca en las aplicaciones y escribe "gparted"
<Ric> si lo arranque
<Ric> dice que esta inspeccionando los discos pero no sale nada
<Ric> se queda pensando
<successus> dejale 30 segundos a ver
<successus> aunque bueno....
<successus> igual es que está tambien el instalador enganchado
<Ric> lleva 5 minutos
<successus> prueba a reiniciar y abrir el gparted
<successus> sin abrir la instalacion
<successus> la instalacion pasa de ella de momento
<Ric> reinicio el gparted?
<Ric> no se inicia
<ric> ya reinicie, la sesion pero el gparted inspecciona pero no aparecen dispositivos
<successus> ric: perdona
<successus> no aparecen?
<successus> pues ya no se :S
<successus> a ver si entra alguien con mas conocimientos
<ric> ok
<ric> gracias
<successus> a ver si tienes suerte
<successus> me tengo queir a comprar, nos vemos luego
<ric> hola
<ric> estoy en ubuntu live y necesito ayuda
<ric> alguien que sepa sobre gparted??
<successus> salud o/
<GridCube> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<GridCube> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<GridCube> !lts : LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<GridCube> !lts : LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 3 años en el escritorio, y 5 años en el servidor. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) --request
<kubot> Tu pedido fue puesto en cola para su revisión, ¡gracias! - ID del pedido 23
<GridCube> !lts
<kubot> LTS significa Long Term Support (Soporte de larga duración). Las versiones LTS de Ubuntu serán soportadas por 5 años. La versión LTS actual de Ubuntu es !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<GridCube> krytarik: :3
<GridCube> i did it
<krytarik> \o/
<piyon> hola a todos
<piyon> alguien me puede ayudar con lo siguiente: tengo instalado ubuntu server 64 bits version 14.04 LTS y le instale KDE para configurar todo al principio, pero ahora quisiera que solo arranque la consola y si necesito hacer startx para kde. Pero no se como deshabilitar el servidor x por defecto. gracias
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<z4g47> hola, necesito configurar phonon para que reconosca la entrada frontal de sonido
<z4g47> por defecto
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-11
<leonardo_> Buenas desde Colombia
<leonardo_> Tengo problemas para aceptar la licencia de las fuentes microsoftw desde la terminal, normalmente presionaba Tab para seleccionar el botón y luego Enter, pero ahora al presionar tab, sólo logro hacer que la salida de terminal se desplace como si se tratara de una terminal vacía donde puedes escribir libremente ¿existe alguna forma de solucionar esto?
<onlymrleo> También tengo el mismo problema aceptando los términos de uso de Popcorn Time
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud o/
<Lopulus> hola: los videos se ven muy entrecortados. algo que me falte instalar?
<QuestionMark> Hola, tengo una laptop con la pantalla rota, quiero instalarle ubuntu pero no sé si la instalación la puedo hacer con un monitor secundario ¿alguien sabe?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-07-12
<successus> saludo/
<successus> salud o/
<bisu> Hola buenos dias a tod@s...
<bisu> una pregunta...hay alguien muy especial para pedir un poco de ayuda???  gracias
<MrTulias> !alguien
<kubot> Muchas de las preguntas hechas en #ubuntu-es comienzan con "alguien usa/sabe/hace...", haga su pregunta directamente al canal sin preguntar si alguien esta disponible. Utilizar la palabra "alguien" podría hacer pensar a las personas que su objetivo es encontrar un ayudante personal. La ayuda es proporcionada por el canal, y por nadie en particular. Ver tambien, !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<bisu> lo siento...en mi primer dia en estos sitios....disculpar
<MrTulias> ¿Cual es la duda?
<bisu> Pregunta... Alguien sabe como hago para que un programa contable que tengo pagado y funcionando en windows... lo haga funcionar en ubuntu... se llama Aniwin.. y lo instalo con wine... pero cuando lo ejecuto me sale fallo ocx
<spectrum> bisu, lo tienes instalado en windows?
<spectrum> y no se ejecuta?
<bisu> sip...funcionando desde hace años..pero quiero migrar definitivamente a linux y tengo que hacerlo funcionar
<spectrum> bisu tengo una solucion.
<bisu> lo instalo con wine.... instala muchas librerias de vb.. y cuando ejecuto el aniwin me sale fallo de libreria no regoistrada ocx
<spectrum> bisi conoces a virtual box?
<spectrum> bisu, p
<bisu> si...ademas instale un windows virtual... pero cada vez que lo ejecuto se instala windows otra vez
<bisu> no se si se puede hacer que quede alli para siempre
<bisu> y alli montar programas de windows.
<spectrum> bisu, tengo un xp lite en virtualbox y funciona bien en debian.
<bisu> probare a instalar un windows en virtual box....
<bisu> pero luego puedo abrir ese windows y alli instalar programas propios de el???
<spectrum> un xp sera mejor porque es mas ligero
<bisu> bien.... perfecto.... maravilloso .... lo intentare... muchas gracias por sus palabras.y atencion
<spectrum> si puedes instalar programas en xp virtualisado
<bisu> nuevamente disculpas... no se como funcionan estos sitios...
<bisu> gracias.... ya comentare el resultado.
<successus> salud o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-11
<cossier> /away
<dimitrio> hola
<dimitrio> hola
<mox0> hola a todos
<mox0> alguien me puede decir si hay un canal IRC de ubuntu-phone?
<mox0> en español
<mox0> hay alguien vivo?
<invesufesa> hola
<sirix> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-12
<eduardo_> hola
<eduardo_> saludos a todos
<eduardo_> Artemis me gusta ese nombre
<eduardo_> me recuerda a el de la novela Ready Player One
<eduardo_> alguien me puede ayudar en una consulta
<cualquiera> buenas noches, hay alguien?
 * Acacio hola
<ronal> Buenas
<ronal> Uso Linux Mint 18, mi problema es con firefox, cuando navego por cualquier web se entrecorta la página en diagonal
<ronal> Y a veces se pone un poco inestable, yo había probado Ubuntu hace poco y todo normal
<ronal> Mi problema es desde Mint 17.3
<ronal> ¿alguna ayuda?
<ronal> También cuando veo vídeos por youtube o cualquier otra webs de videos
<ronal> están allí?
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-13
<nahuel_> buenos diassss,alguien podria ayudarme con KDE ?? tengo un problema de sincronizacion y no se si se trata del firewall, desde ya muchas gracias
<sanzante> nahuel_: pregunta directamente, si alguien sabe la repsuesta ya te conestará
<nahuel_> gracias sanzante, especificamente : los dos dispositivos se reconocen pero al parecer el firewall no deja compartir los UDP broadcast packets, y no se como configurarlos. desde ya muchas gracias
<sanzante> no recuerdo que KDE tenga ningún firewall activo, de hecho normalmente los firewall no se gestionan desde el escritorio (puede haber alguan app que sirva para configurarlo, pero los firewall son systemwide, digamos)
<sanzante> puedes comprobar tus puertos con el comando netstat
<sanzante> es el comando baśico para verlo
<sanzante> auqnue segurametne haya otras opciones más potentes
<sanzante> deberás comprobar mabos sitemas, claro.. uno por lo que dices va conlinux + kde, y el otro?
<nahuel_> mmmm
<nahuel_> si me ayudas puedo correr un diagnostico...
<nahuel_> pero soy bastante newbie para deducirlo
<nahuel_> estuve buscando tutos pero no figura solucion
<sanzante> te puedo dar alguna respuesta concrtea, pero no tengo mucho tiempo, los iento
<sanzante> prueba con netstat para ver los puertos
<sanzante> y el otro sistema qué es?
<sanzante> y que sistema de sincronziación estás usando?
<sanzante> connetstat puedes probar:
<sanzante> netstat |grep udp
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/VjqFSgvn
<nahuel_> especificamente es ubu mate con android
<sanzante> perdona, croe que falta -a a netstat
<sanzante> netstat -a| grep udp
<sanzante> auqnue yo no lo controlo mucho
<sanzante> qué usas? kde connect?
<nahuel_> SI    KDE CONNECT
<nahuel_> perdon kde connect
<nahuel_> http://pastebin.com/BstrDbds
<sanzante> nahuel_: he  usado kde connect en varios ordnadores sin problema
<nahuel_> yo igual
<sanzante> si no has instalado nada especial deberí afuncionar
<nahuel_> no entiendo que sucede
<sanzante> que error te da? o simplemente dice que no encuentra el dispositivo?Ç
<nahuel_> los dispositivos se reconocen , pero a la hora de ingresar al volumen no figura dentro de la caja
<nahuel_> o sea nofigura
<nahuel_> abro kde connect
<sanzante> te figuran como vinculados?
<nahuel_> no
<sanzante> entonces se ven pero a la hora de vincularlos falla?
<nahuel_> correcto
<nahuel_> no da ningun mensaje de error
<nahuel_> pero no puedo hacerlo
<sanzante> si se ven no creo que tengas problemas de firewall
<sanzante> podría ser un bug o alguan condición rara en su sistema
<nahuel_> tranquilamente
<sanzante> revisa las versiones, quizá tenga sun kdeconnect antiguo en el ordenador
<nahuel_> lo que me llama la atencion es que ya lo he usado anteriormente en esta maquina con el mismo dispositivo sin este problema ...
 * Acacio hola
<nahuel_> hola
<sanzante> pues śi es raro
<sanzante> peor yo me quedo sin ideas
<sanzante> peor = peor
<sanzante> leche :D
<sanzante> peor  = pero
<nahuel_> sos un            grande te agradesco toda la ayudaaaa
<sanzante> de nada, aunque he sido de poca ayuda
<Carlos-Riper> o/
 * Acacio hola
 * Acacio pasen linda noche , mañana mais , sean buen@s
<nahuel_> buenas tardes , queria simplemente hacer una consulta : cual es el mejor lector QR para mate ? graciaaaaaaaaass
<Phronesis> algun programa para ver TV online
<Phronesis> ??
<Carlos-Riper> Kodi
<Phronesis> no me funciono Kodi
<Phronesis> jeje
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-14
<sirix> buenas noches
<[]^OsAmA^[]> buenas las tengas
<[]^OsAmA^[]> jejejejeje
<ramrebol> Hola. Instalé skype y quedé sin audio. He apagado y prendido alsamixer, reiniciado y buscado soluciones en google, pero no logro dar con una solución. En resumen: no suena nada en mi sistema. Alguien puede darme alguna sugerencia?
<ramrebol> me bastan sugerencias por lo menos. No sé por donde buscar la solucion a audio. Simplemente funcionaba todos estos meses hasta que instale skype.
<Phronesis> sirix: BUENAS NOCHES
<Phronesis> estas ?
 * Acacio hola
<phablet_> Hola a todos
<IKnowNothing> Ahora si
<sirix> buenas noches
<IKnowNothing> Hola
<sirix> IKnowNothing: que tal, como te va
<eneko_> hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-15
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :)
<edinjo> hola necesito ayuda con grub de Ubuntu
<edinjo> he instalado Uuntu 16.04 LTS, en un computador sin Windows, solo Ubuntu, la Bios esta configurada en UEFI, la intalacion se hizo correctamente, pero ahora no arranca el grub
<edinjo> hay alguna manera de repararlo, gracias
 * Acacio  hola
<dannyLopez> Buenos días
<Raptorneutron> Hola buenas, si alguien puede resolverme esta duda lo agradecería
<mimecar> pregunta y si alguien la sabe responderá
<Raptorneutron> ¿Hay alguna diferencia práctica entre apt y apt-get?
<Raptorneutron> Soy bastante noob en el mundo linux y por google no he encontrado nada
<mimecar> apt es el gestor de paquetes
<mimecar> y apt-get el comando que se usa para gestionar los paquetes
<Raptorneutron> ¿Entonces no hay ninguna diferencia entre usar # apt install wine y #apt-get install wine?
<mimecar> para instalar es con apt-get install paquete
<Raptorneutron> Ah vale
<Raptorneutron> Muchas gracias
<guampa> hay un comando apt, en el man page dice intentar ser mas simple que apt-get
<guampa> como un apt-get simplificado parece
<mimecar> guampa, como estándar o como alias?
<guampa> parece un binario separado, tiene un man aparte
<guampa> pero ahora veo que esta instalado en /usr/local/bin asi que no estoy seguro
<guampa> ah es algo de Mint
<guampa> un script en Python
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-16
<Artemis3> guampa, eso viene de Debian, a partir de jessie esta el binario separado apt (ie. apt install blah ) tambien tiene search y otras cosas. Mint viene de Ubuntu, y Ubuntu viene de Debian Sid.
<Xago> Hola, quién me puede indicar porqué Firefox, siempre me está dando error de script y me ralentiza todo el sistema? Hay forma de corregir ese inconveniente?
<mimecar> ¿estás usando extensiones?
<Xago> puede ser
<Xago> no recuerdo
<mimecar> desactiva todas las extensiones y comprueba si hace lo mismo
<Xago> todas?
<Xago> ok
<mimecar> todas las extensiones de firefox
<Xago> en extensiones, solo tengo Ubuntu Modificatioins 3.2
<mimecar> desactiva las que tengas y reinicia firefox
<Xago> ok
<Xago> de nuevo, pero en este caso, es de netflix
<mimecar> desactiva la aceleración 3D
<mimecar> Netflix necesitaba una versión de Firefox con los codecs para DRM
<mimecar> ¿te permite ver los vídeos?
<Xago> dónde está esa aceleración?
<mimecar> en las opciones avanzadas
<GridCube> usa chrome
<DonFermin> Buenas tardes
<sirix> Buenas tardes saludos
<mimecar> hola sirix
<Anchoaman> hola
<sirix> mimecar: que tal, saludos y feliz finde
<mimecar> descansando un poco
<Dinosaurio> Hola
<Dinosaurio> Tengo un problema con el monitor
<Dinosaurio> Cuando le doy la vuelta, no gira la imagen automáticamente
<DonFermin> Saludos
<DonFermin> Tengo un problema, arranca el pendrive de elementary y me pregunta que deseo, si probar o instalar, no importa la opción que elija la pantalla se queda negra y no pasa de ahí
<Mikelevel> pues usa ubuntu
<DonFermin> Mikelevel veré de descargar ubuntu mate
<DonFermin> Gracias
<DonFermin> Vaya forma de pasar el sábado
<DonFermin> Igual voy a probar con otra iso, si continua sin ir pondré ubuntu mate
<sirix> DonFermin: ese distro (elementary) es basado en ubuntu?
<DonFermin> Sirix, sí, así es, en 14.04
<sirix> DonFermin: intentaste editar el boot? con la opcion force vesa
<DonFermin> No, la verdad no, pasa que primero tuve problemas con el grub cosa que solucione a medias porque arrancaba el os pero me salía un mensaje de error al iniciar luego ya bien
<DonFermin> Al querer instalarlo de nuevo
<DonFermin> Es que no arranca el instalador
<DonFermin> Me pregunta si quiero instalar o probar
<DonFermin> Con cualquiera de las 2 se queda negra la pantalla
<sirix> DonFermin: ok, pero es un live cd, no? debe de darte acceso al grub antes de hacer algo
<DonFermin> A ver es que primero al instalar antes de terminar la instalación me daba error que no se instaló el grub
<DonFermin> Luego cuando quise reinstalar ya es que no pasa de donde te dije
<sirix> DonFermin: si pero olvidate de lo que se instalo a medias o no, cuando boteas el live cd, hay un menu inicial con varias opciones, ese no lo ves?
<DonFermin> Si ese si
<DonFermin> Pero elija la que elija se queda negra la pantalla
<sirix> antees de elegir nada, cuando te aparezca ese menu, aprieta la "e"
<sirix> para que puedas editar las entradas
<sirix> navegas entre las opciones que te da con las flechas a la derecha del teclado
<sirix> luego oprimes "e"
<DonFermin> Voy a ello, sirix, muchas gracias
<sirix> y a la linea del kernel que elijas le adicionas "xforcevesa" sin las comillas, e intenta botear a ver que pasa
<sirix> en esa pantalla el raton no funciona, todo debes de hacerlo con el teclado
<DonFermin> Voy, sirix
<DonFermin> He arrancado
<DonFermin> Pero me sale lo mismo
<DonFermin> La instalación del grub a fallado
<DonFermin> No me lo explico
<DonFermin> Pasó lo mismo
<DonFermin> La instalación del grub install falló
#ubuntu-es 2016-07-17
<DonFermin> Pues parece que ya
<DonFermin> Al final estoy instalando ubuntu 16.04 y ya está por terminar la instalación sin problemas
<DonFermin> Buenas noches sirix y gracias por la ayuda
<DonFermin> Gracias Mikelevel igual
<DonFermin> Hasta más ver
<Yukiteru> los problemas de instalacion de grub se pueden arreglar desde un chroot
 * Acacio hola
<Khal> Buenas, saludos
<Khal> Alguien me podría decir como cambiar las dns
<Khal> ?
<Khal> En ubuntu mate.
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-10
<st_iron> buenos días
<jordila> hola, hola #ubuntu-es
<jordila> estoy tratando de instalar Ubuntu ... via instalación Live USB . Sin embargo, soy incapaz de acceder a la BIOS para , en un PC Portátil con UEFI, desactivarlo...y proceder.
<jordila> Umh.. estoy probando F2, F8 ... F10 ... en el arranque ... y nada, no accedo a la BIOS. Que hacer ?
<DarkPsydeLord> esc
<jordila> Eso es lo que pretendo ... escApar de Window$ , pero no me permite. Tampoco con 'ESC' ... accedo a la BIOS . Que hacer ?
<jordila> okey... era F10
<jordila> Bye,Bye Microsoft , Hello Software Libre
 * jordila ya estoy en la BIOS, ummh... , era desactivar 'Secure Boot' (menudo eufemismo juas ) ?
<DarkPsydeLord> si secure boot ya que los sistemas operativos modernos normalmente pueden usar uefi
<jordila> umh... desactivado, Secure Boot, aún así... no logro arrancar el Live USB, ni habiendolo definido como primera prioridad en la secuencia de arranque (boot) en la BIOS . Qué hacer ?
<DarkPsydeLord> verificar que tu usb esta bien escrita
<DarkPsydeLord> a no ser que quieras probar en modo legacy
<DarkPsydeLord> si es que tu bios lo soporta
<GridCube> jordila, remové el hd
<GridCube> y no va a tener donde ir a buscar el boot
<GridCube> así que va a caer en el bios
<jordila> epa ... che, lo saco de la compu, ja,ja... Barbaro
<GridCube> ahi configuralo para que entre en legacy mode la siguiente ves
<GridCube> y pone el drive otra ves
<GridCube> P:
<jordila> :-P ... veamos... che, que hora es en el Cono Sur ?
<GridCube> yo tengo un acercamiento mas directo a la hora de hacer lio
<GridCube> son las 14:16 por acá
 * jordila gran recuerdo ... de mi estancia de 3 años en Buenos Aires
<jordila> acá kas 19:18 - 30º C. ... entrando el verano... allá invierno austral
<DarkPsydeLord> aqui 12:19
<DarkPsydeLord> :x
<jordila> 12:19 ... donde ?
<jordila> :-)
<DarkPsydeLord> México
<jordila> orale
<jordila> pucha, ... no se deja fácil este laptop HP... voy a tener que desmontar toda la carcasa para acceder al disco ? Umh...
<jordila> che
<jordila> GridCube
<GridCube> tengo que hacer pure
<jordila> sugerís desmontar el disco... estrictamente para acceder a la BIOS ?
<GridCube> no si ya entraste al bios es inecesario
<jordila> A la BIOS ya accedí...
<jordila> ah
<GridCube> tenes que activar legacy mode
<jordila> esso
<jordila> GridCube+
<jordila> pure...de papas ?
<jordila> Que aproveche ...
 * jordila activando legacy mode ->> Live USB install ?
<GridCube> jordila, si
<GridCube> siempre i cuando tu usb tenga bien instalado su boot area
<jordila> ja! list
<jordila> instalando
<jordila> que tal el puré ?
<jordila> GridCube ...
<jordila> y compañía... ,
<jordila> 0.- activé Legacy mode y desactive Secure mode en la BIOS
<jordila> 1.- arranqué con LiveUSB e instalé... Ok .
<jordila> 2.- reinicio sistema
<DarkPsydeLord> y bien?
<DarkPsydeLord> funciono¡
<jordila> 3.- arranca en el (de origen) instalado Windows ?
<jordila> DardPsydeLord ... que estaré pasando por alto ?
 * jordila ... es decir, no muestra GRUB
<DarkPsydeLord> bueno muchas cosas pueden estar pasando
<DarkPsydeLord> especificamente la particion que escogiste de como /boot no funciona
<DarkPsydeLord> ya que... windows tiene su mbr en una particion especifica se debio instalar ahi
<DarkPsydeLord> la de linux
<jordila> quizás usar grub-repair desde el Live USB... ? será capaza de instalar el GRUB correctamente ?
<DarkPsydeLord> con un poco de suerte y siendo cuidadoso de la particion
<jordila> te refieres al uso de grub-repair ?
 * jordila ... no se me ocurren otras opciones ... aunque probablemente las haya . Qué se yo ...
<DarkPsydeLord> yo sugiero revisar la instalacion
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-11
<Shionmi> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-12
<ivedci89> hola estoy auditando mi red y ya probé con el pipe, tambien con mkfifo y no puedo unir la salida de un script hacia aircrack-ng alguna sugerencia?
<ivedci89> hola estoy auditando mi red y ya probé con el pipe, tambien con mkfifo y no puedo unir la salida de un script hacia aircrack-ng alguna sugerencia?
<Xubuntu_newbie> buenas tardes
<Xubuntu_newbie> acabo de instalar Xubuntu pero no se conecta al internet, ahora estoy desde otra pc claro esta
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-13
<mustek-> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2017-07-16
<bigmonkey> hola que tal
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-09
<Jakeukalane_> hola. quiero saber como mirar datos sobre USB y HDD externos puesto que estoy copiando unos archivos y va lentísimo y no sé cual puede ser el problema
<Jakeukalane_> la tasa de copia actual es de 118 K/bs
<ived> hola, como puedo correr scripts #!/bin/sh
<ived> en ubuntu
<chapo> buenas
<chapo> tenes los permisos de ejecucion primero que nada?
<ived> si
<chapo> ah pues
<chapo> ./nombre_programa.sh
<chapo> con eso te debe de andar
<ived> ok..
<ived> gracas
<chapo> de nada
<ived> estoy intentando correr un script de wifislax aqui en ubuntu... mas especificamente goyscrptWPA... aunque en realidad, me conformaría con poder ejecutar en ubuntu goyscriptDIC. pero hasta ahora no lo he intentado.
<ived> goyscriptWPA me ha pedido xterm aircrack-ng net-tools... los estoy instalando...
<chapo> pone un pastevin
<chapo> con el error
<chapo> para ver donde se te trab
<chapo> a
<chapo> seguis ahi?????
<ived> sisi
<ived> pasa que estoy instalando lo que me pide por ahora
<ived> pyrit por ejemplo
<chapo> lo que te digo es que pone un pastebin con todo el problema que tienes para poder darme un idea de que problema tienes al correr el script.. pastebin.com
<ived> bien
<chapo> queres hacer crack a un WPA por lo que veo,
<ived> https://pastebin.com/d4rgSaEL
<ived> exato
<ived> exacto
<ived> tengo el wifislax instalado... pero da pena el entorno para trabajar o hacer cualquier cosa que no sea auditar... por eso prefiero usar ubuntu... pero lleva uno o dos dias corrar un DIC... por eso que quisiera hacerlo en ubuntu
<chapo> y bueh dos cosas re sencillas aca, no tenes el archivo en la ruta qey busca tu ejecutable
<chapo> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<ived> sisi tiene todo en si mismo... pero aun asi no encuentra sus porquerias jaja
<ived> :-D
<chapo> de que github copiaste el script?
<ived> me lo traje de la particion del wifislax 12
<ived> y lo puse en la misma ruta
<chapo> el tema tambien son dependencias
<ived> opt ...
<chapo> que ubuntu tenes?
<chapo> cat /etc/issue.net
<ived> bueno el tema de dependencias parece que los muchachos de goys... lo han solventado porque en la subcarpeta de si mismo estan todo pyrit aircrack xterm etc...
<ived> pero hay algo que estoy haciendo mal desde la ejecucion pues si lo ejecuto en crudo /opt/goy*/goyscriptDIC  no funciona pa nada casi... pero si entro a /opt/goyscript y desde ahí ejecuto . ./goyscript casi casi que funciona che
<ived> sh: 0: Can't open bash
<chapo> tenes la version?
<ived> mmm
<ived> ya va
<chapo> cat /etc/issue.net
<ived> 3.4
<ived> figura en el interior del goyscriptDIC
<ived> ah esto es ubuntu 18.04 lts
<chapo> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ed6syjFPDNRy1XczNVemloV0U/edit
<chapo> guarda ese tar
<ived> ivedci@ivan-100NZB:~$ cat /etc/issue.net  salto de lineaUbuntu 18.04 LTS
<chapo> baja el tar que te he mandado
<ived> descargado
<chapo> descoprimi
<ived> va
<ived> listo
<ived> lo tengo en Descargas
<chapo> entra ala carpeta
<ived> si
<chapo> que se creo al descompimri
<ived> esty
<chapo> ./goyscriptWPA
<ived> es mas peque esta version
<ived> (es re vieja no?)
<chapo> seee
<chapo> pero la nueva y la vieja
<chapo> me han tirado el network-manager
<ived> :-/
<ived> ah si, aun en wifislax mas de una vez me hace reiniciar
<ived> espera un poquitititito que paso el handshake que tengo por ahi a la oldversion
<chapo> i no has probado reaver?
<ived> bue otra vez dramas de software no encontrado
<ived> reaver es nativo de ubuntu?
<ived> reaver ya está en su versión más reciente (1.4-2build1).
<ived> pero ni idea como usarlo
<ived> tirando de man
<ived> reitero: ME CONFORMO CON PODER CORRER LOS DICCIONARIOS
<ived> ahí leí... y no.. no no sirve reaver
<ived> no me sirve
<ived> lo dejare por aca...
<chapo> y bueh
<chapo> es que para romper un wpa
<chapo> tienes que priemr tener en monitor la interfce, de ahi capturar un pcap file y de ahi romper con el diccionario
<chapo> pero no es algo de minutos puede inclusive tardar dias o que nunca lo rompas
<ived> chapo: mira que yo obtengo los handshakes desde wifislax.. y solo quiero poder pasarle el DIC desde ubuntu...
<ived> por aqui con un par de diccionarios de esos de dnis telefonos u 8 cifras vas con ventaja
<ived> no me gusta el entorno de wifislax... por eso no da plantarme esos dos dias en ese entorno, en cambio ubuntu es un sabor tan maleable!
<ived> chapo muchas gracias
<ived> exit
<ived> hola intento conectarme a un dispositivo que sirve con telnet y a penas se conecta sale:
<ived> ~$ telnet -l admin 190.7.138.172¬Trying 190.7.138.172...¬Connected to 190.7.138.172.¬Escape character is '^]'.¬Connection closed by foreign host.
<dannyLopez> o/ Pipol
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-10
<ived> hola a todos .. normalmente he entrado para preguntar cosas sacarme de los apuros a mi mismo... hoy les comparto, que aun cuando no esten en el nuevo ubutnu pueden tener un "filtro de luz azul" con un simple comando de terminal
<ived> "xgamma -bgamma 0.5"
<ived> $ systemd-analyze blame
<ived> 27.683s dev-sda6.device
<ived1> alguna sugerencia?
<Tarrasquero> o/
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: o/
<Tarrasquero> hey! tiempo hace...
<dannyLopez> Demasiado
<Tarrasquero> hehehe
<dannyLopez> No he estado constante en Linux
<dannyLopez> :(
<Tarrasquero> ah
<Tarrasquero> pues no pasa nada
<Tarrasquero> no es ningun crimen :)
<dannyLopez> Tarrasquero: Quiero volver, pero me quedé obsoleto. Jajaja
<Tarrasquero> na, esto es como andar en bici
<Tarrasquero> :)
<dannyLopez> *Se cae*
<Tarrasquero> 0o
<juacom99> hola, una pregunta estoy en un Ubuntu 14.04 intentando agregar rutas persistentes, edito el archivo /etc/network/interfaces, agrego la linea post-up route add -host <<my host here>> gw <<The gateway here>> dev <<my dev name here>> pero parece no funcionar, cada vez que reinicio se me peirden todas las rutas
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-11
<dannyLopez> o/ Pipol
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-12
<adry> hola?
<adry> soy nuevo en esto
<adry> alguien me puede explicar como instalar alguna aplicacion?
<adry> necesito ayuda
<adry> principalmente si me podeis explicar porque el software boutique se me queda pillado , os lo agradeceria muchisimo
<adry> hola
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-13
<Guest16609> hola tengo ubuntu mate 18.04 quiero tener el global folder color pero no se como hacerlo
<Guest16609> porfavor ayudenme me gusta mi gnu muy vanidoso
<Guest16609> ademas quiero aprender hacerlo
<Guest16609> pueden ayudarme
<dannyLopez> o/ Pipol
#ubuntu-es 2018-07-15
<salapin> Hola buenas tardes.
<salapin> Por favor solicito ayuda para montar un servidor prosody
<Tarrasquero> o/
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-09
<Gosset> hola, por casualidad alguien con Ubuntu Mate?
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-10
<Bradford> mmm
<Bradford> [roddenberry.freenode.net]: Se te ha redirigido de #ubuntu-es-cafe a #Ubuntu-es
<Bradford> ._.
<Bradford> me voy y hacen fiesta en la vaina esta
<Bradford> que manguagua vale
<zurdito> buenas!
<Kumool> nas!
#ubuntu-es 2019-07-14
<magic_ninja_work> neccessito practicar hablar espanol
<Kumool> magic_ninja_work: pues dale
<Kumool> pero aqui no se habla, es todo escrito
<magic_ninja_work> si. err by practicing here I can expand my vocabulary. los siento. no se dice en espanol
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> magic_ninja_work: estoy molestando, np np
<Kumool> pero creo que estas mejor como en un discord o telegram
<Kumool> magic_ninja_work: "practicando aqui, puedo expandir mi vocabulario"
<magic_ninja_work> clarlo. me gusto el concepto
<Kumool> bien
<Kumool> ahora a practicar las malas palabras
<Kumool> que crees?
<Kumool> creo que nos banean si si
<magic_ninja_work> si. puedo practicar los palabras nuevos en la trabaja
<magic_ninja_work> estoy un electrician y tengo los carpenteros y los masons puedo con hablar
<Kumool> mmm
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> quieres decir que eres electricista?
<Kumool> y tus compañeros de trabajo son carpinteros y ... masons?
<Kumool> que sera mason
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> albañil
<Kumool> magic_ninja_work: te puedo hacer unas preguntas?
<Kumool> sobre electricidad
<Kumool> magic_ninja_work: i know english as well, so you can just talk if you get hung up
<magic_ninja_work> so quieres decir que eres electricista. You have to talk to them as an electrician?
<Kumool> magic_ninja_work: what do you mean?
<magic_ninja_work> I don't quite understand that sentence
<magic_ninja_work> That is what I thought you said.
<Kumool> neither did I!
<magic_ninja_work> oh, ok
<Kumool> I was trying to clarify if what you meant to say was that you were an electrician
<magic_ninja_work> yea
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> electrician == electricista
<magic_ninja_work> And that there are lots of carpenters and masons that speak spanish
<magic_ninja_work> always with an 'a' ?
<Kumool> ah, in the US?
<Kumool> yes
<magic_ninja_work> Yea, so there is a lot of Spanglish
<Kumool> must things that end in ista means "person who does"
<Kumool> most*
<Kumool> electricista
<Kumool> deportista == sports person
<Kumool> or athlete
<Kumool> well, not most things, but sometimes I guessÅ PRIVMSG #Ubuntu-es :its a suffix
<magic_ninja_work> Okay. That makes sense. I've learned the basic phonetics and stuff. I can read and write. If i just practice I will be able to finish learning the language.
<Kumool> columnista <- columnist
<Kumool> comunista <- comunist
<magic_ninja_work> :)
<Kumool> trompetista <- person who plays the trumpet
<Kumool> oh no
<Kumool> don't think you are ever "finished" with a language
<magic_ninja_work> How about, I can gain a command of it.
<Kumool> yeah that :)
<Kumool> difference between natural languages and conlangs
<Kumool> done with esperanto, done with toki pona
<Kumool> done with interlingua
<Kumool> ok
<Kumool> lets uhh
<Kumool> sigamos
<Kumool> que tal malas palabras, te sabes algunas? :PÅ PING delta.elitebnc.org
<magic_ninja_work> ok. necessito trabajo. Soy edificio una bomba de aqua.
<magic_ninja_work> este es por un aparcadero. LLovio y mucha aqua es aya.
<magic_ninja_work> un momento. Tengo dos imagenos
<magic_ninja_work> https://i.imgur.com/O68YLcZ.jpg
<magic_ninja_work> https://imgur.com/e6j9t1e
<Kumool> yo tambien busco trabajo
<Kumool> aparcadero == embarcadero
<Kumool> sitio de barcos
<Kumool> creo
<Kumool> I have a lot of lag because theres currently a protest in my country and I imagine everybody is streaming the battleground
<Kumool> well not that
<Kumool> actually you were right
<magic_ninja_work> What country?
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-07
<Cuatro-Telas> hola, soy nuevo en esto, estoy empezando con Xubuntu.
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-08
 * acacio- ola
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-10
<Leonado445> Saludos.
<Leonado445> alguien usa scripts?
#ubuntu-es 2020-07-11
<ramrebol> Hola. Tengo ubuntu 20.04, y no he podido hacer funcionar los speakers del notebook, solo funiona con audifonos. Pero en ninguna version anterior tuve problemas con este laptop. He buscado mucho en google, pero no veo forma de solucionarlo. Alguien me podria ayudar?
<ramrebol> Ya no se ni como buscar una solucion
<libertycity> hola
<libertycity> hay alguien?
